# Somebody call the Waaaammbulance !!!



## Bocephus

The fast food places don't jump through their butt to serve me !!!

And everyone should agree that tattoos are AWESOME !!!!

IT"S ALL ABOUT ME, ME, ME !!!!!!!!!!!! and if you don't agree....I will whine like a little girl !!!!!!!!

I think we should have a 2Cool "crybaby" forum !

:biggrin:


----------



## hsif

As bugs bunny would say

"What a maroon!"


----------



## Morris_II

I thought I was bored. :cheers:


----------



## roundman

lmao,,,,, 



 ,


----------



## Bocephus

Too windy to fish....:wink:


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

so you made a post to whine about whining threads? :an6:


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bocephus

osoobsessed said:


> so you made a post to whine about whining threads? :an6:
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:


Awwww man the blue Dolphin ?

Now I'm really upset !


----------



## hsif

It is a DISCUSSION board.
We DISCUSS stuff.
We find things that interest us, and post them, hoping it will interest others and we can DISCUSS it.

What did you think the point was?


----------



## Long Pole

hsif said:


> It is a DISCUSSION board.
> We DISCUSS stuff.
> We find things that interest us, and post them, hoping it will interest others and we can DISCUSS it.
> 
> What did you think the point was?


I like fishing points, lots of good ambush areas.


----------



## Bocephus

hsif said:


> It is a DISCUSSION board.
> We DISCUSS stuff.
> We find things that interest us, and post them, hoping it will interest others and we can DISCUSS it.
> 
> What did you think the point was?


The point is.....when you throw a rock into a pack of dogs, the one that gets hit yelps !

:dance:


----------



## catchysumfishy

Bocephus said:


> Awwww man the blue Dolphin ?
> 
> Now I'm really upset !


Uh HMMMM, That's the GAY Dolphin...LMBO!


----------



## Bocephus

catchysumfishy said:


> Uh HMMMM, That's the GAY Doldhin...LMBO!


Hey, hey...your supposed to be my friend...waaaahhhhh !


----------



## InfamousJ

if you can't take it here, just go get on your facebook account and stay there all day long posting your life, emotions, and bodily functions every 20 seconds like a real winner


----------



## hsif

We have many people on here who actively look for ambush areas.

I have learned:
not to mention a restaurant by name - somebody will hate it 
not to mention any item by name - somebody will know of a better brand
not to mention any person by name - somebody will hate em

and all of these can't be mentioned because somebody will go off about them, steal your thread and take it way off tangent


----------



## Long Pole

InfamousJ said:


> if you can't take it here, just go get on your facebook account and stay there all day long posting your life, emotions, and bodily functions every 20 seconds like a real winner


Don't forget to check into your couch or waiting in line on the ***** w/ an attitude to pull up.


----------



## Bobby

Most of the crybabys take this internet stuff way to seriously.


----------



## Bocephus

InfamousJ said:


> if you can't take it here, just go get on your facebook account and stay there all day long posting your life, emotions, and bodily functions every 20 seconds like a real winner


LOL....exactly !



hsif said:


> We have many people on here who actively look for ambush areas.
> 
> I have learned:
> not to mention a restaurant by name - somebody will hate it
> not to mention any item by name - somebody will know of a better brand
> not to mention any person by name - somebody will hate em
> 
> and all of these can't be mentioned because somebody will go off about them, steal your thread and take it way off tangent


Easy there Bucko...no need to get all melodramatic. 
:an6:


----------



## Bobby

InfamousJ said:


> if you can't take it here, just go get on your facebook account and stay there all day long posting your life, emotions, and bodily functions every 20 seconds like a real winner


Heck J we have those on 2cool.sad_smiles


----------



## Long Pole

Bobby said:


> Most of the crybabys take this internet stuff way to seriously.


They are just changing to the new American Way. :cheers:

Learn to keep up old timer.


----------



## swifty

hsif said:


> We have many people on here who actively look for ambush areas.
> 
> I have learned:
> not to mention a restaurant by name - somebody will hate it
> not to mention any item by name - somebody will know of a better brand
> not to mention any person by name - somebody will hate em
> 
> and all of these can't be mentioned because somebody will go off about them, steal your thread and take it way off tangent


Yep ,me too. So many know-it-alls...found out EVERYONE knows but me that restaurants actually lie on their menus. Even had one arsehole call me an ***, albeit in a polite way. :wink:

Last time I'll whine, I promise! And just for grins I'll add...:an6:


----------



## Gilbert

Bobby said:


> Most of the crybabys take this internet stuff way to seriously.


I'mma break your hip old man. :work:


----------



## hsif

Evidently some really rich people on here too. If you mention a specific restaurant, they will ridicule it and talk about how one that is much more expensive is so much better. Must be nice not to have to take costs into consideration.


----------



## NewbieFisher

Bocephus said:


> The fast food places don't jump through their butt to serve me !!!
> 
> And everyone should agree that tattoos are AWESOME !!!!
> 
> IT"S ALL ABOUT ME, ME, ME !!!!!!!!!!!! and if you don't agree....I will whine like a little girl !!!!!!!!
> 
> I think we should have a 2Cool "crybaby" forum !
> 
> :biggrin:


an A 4 A forum.

Anything for Attention.


----------



## Muddy

.


----------



## Mr. Breeze

Don't know whats worse on this site, cry babies or the .........


----------



## Gilbert

hsif said:


> Evidently some really rich people on here too. If you mention a specific restaurant, they will ridicule it and talk about how one that is much more expensive is so much better. Must be nice not to have to take costs into consideration.


Olive Garden in not an Italian restaurant


----------



## hsif

there's one!


----------



## catchysumfishy

hsif said:


> Evidently some really rich people on here too. If you mention a specific restaurant, they will ridicule it and talk about how one that is much more expensive is so much better. Must be nice not to have to take costs into consideration.


Now Folks..This here ar a real Whaaaaaaa!


----------



## speckle-catcher

hsif said:


> Evidently some really rich people on here too. If you mention a specific restaurant, they will ridicule it and talk about how one that is much more expensive is so much better. Must be nice not to have to take costs into consideration.


are referring to the people that say "Why waste your money going to Perry's/Pappa's/Capital Grille - Texas Roadhouse is just as good"


----------



## NewbieFisher

strippers really dont like you


----------



## hsif

Can't play any more , gotta leave an go to lunch. But I ain't saying where!


----------



## saltwatersensations

I totally disagree with everything that everyone said in this post.


----------



## Gilbert

stop hittin on my girlfriend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bill Fisher

"Hey Danno,... what was that saying again?... I think we could use it here!"

"Oh yeah!.... I remember now!.....

_The 'Pity Train' has just derailed at the intersection of 'Suck-It-Up' and 'Move On' and _
_crashed into 'We All Have Problem' before coming to a complete stop_
_at 'Get-The-Hell-Over-It!'_

_....... Reporting live from "Quitchure *****in"_

_







_

_"and have Chin throw in a coupla ghey dolphin too!"........_

_:an6::an6::an6::an6:_

_:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:..........._


----------



## txgirl1722

*need I say more?*

men love just as much drama as women....just sayin! :doowapsta


----------



## reelthreat

BTW, does anybody know where I can get a dog that was once a family pet but the owners have become sick of it and claim they "just don't have the room for this breed... it needs room to run"?


----------



## Long Pole

reelthreat said:


> BTW, does anybody know where I can get a dog that was once a family pet but the owners have become sick of it and claim they "just don't have the room for this breed... it needs room to run"?


Maybe look into the Sail section, they'll probably have one for sell.


----------



## NewbieFisher

reelthreat said:


> BTW, does anybody know where I can get a dog that was once a family pet but the owners have become sick of it and claim they "just don't have the room for this breed... it needs room to run"?


is that the same one that ate a man-o-war?


----------



## Gilbert

Bill Fisher said:


> "Hey Danno,... what was that saying again?... I think we could use it here!"
> 
> "Oh yeah!.... I remember now!.....
> 
> _The 'Pity Train' has just derailed at the intersection of 'Suck-It-Up' and 'Move On' and _
> _crashed into 'We All Have Problem' before coming to a complete stop_
> _at 'Get-The-Hell-Over-It!'_
> 
> _....... Reporting live from "Quitchure *****in"_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _"and have Chin throw in a coupla ghey dolphin too!"........_
> 
> _:an6::an6::an6::an6:_
> 
> _:rotfl::rotfl:..........._


you posting that picture never gets old. It really doesn't.


----------



## Navi

The dolphin is strong in this topic.....


----------



## Bobby

I saw a sign at the corner of walk and don't walk in Baytown for one of those.


----------



## reelthreat

NewbieFisher said:


> is that the same one that ate a man-o-war?


I think it just sniffed it but the owner peed in it's mouth just to be sure it would not suffer.


----------



## Ontherocks

NewbieFisher said:


> is that the same one that ate a man-o-war?


Now THAT was funny!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## txgirl1722

*no whining!*

Gilbert, I think you were replying to me and my picture!


----------



## 24Buds

NewbieFisher said:


> an A 4 A forum.
> 
> Anything for Attention.


Who is callin me?



NewbieFisher said:


> strippers really dont like you


 This can't be true. Tell me it isn't true!


NewbieFisher said:


> is that the same one that ate a man-o-war?


No that dog still has a good home. :cheers:


----------



## Mrschasintail

I'm P!ssed... my husband only calls me once a day at work.


----------



## TxFig

Bocephus said:


> The fast food places don't jump through their butt to serve me !!!
> 
> And everyone should agree that tattoos are AWESOME !!!!
> 
> IT"S ALL ABOUT ME, ME, ME !!!!!!!!!!!! and if you don't agree....I will whine like a little girl !!!!!!!!
> 
> I think we should have a 2Cool "crybaby" forum !
> 
> :biggrin:


Greenie for you! :doowapsta


----------



## txgirl1722

Gilbert said:


> you posting that picture never gets old. It really doesn't.


maybe you can borrow it for your avatar!!!


----------



## teamgafftop1

No popcorn pic yet?


----------



## NewbieFisher

Mrschasintail said:


> I'm P!ssed... my husband only calls me once a day at work.


to ask you what youre making for dinner?


----------



## Gilbert

Mrschasintail said:


> I'm P!ssed... my husband only calls me once a day at work.


that's cause he spends the rest of his free time talking to his girlfriend.


----------



## Bobby

I like popcorn




If I was married to you I would call you 20 times a day


----------



## Long Pole

Gilbert said:


> that's cause he spends the rest of his free time talking to his girlfriend.


:rotfl:


----------



## txgirl1722

and keep all food related posts in the RECIPE FORUM. THAT'S WHAT IT'S THERE FOR! DUH!


----------



## catchysumfishy

Mrschasintail said:


> I'm P!ssed... my husband only calls me once a day at work.


And He Only does that to make sure where you are so you don't see him at Academy spending $! :slimer:


----------



## teamgafftop1

txgirl1722 said:


> and keep all food related posts in the RECIPE FORUM. THAT'S WHAT IT'S THERE FOR! DUH!


So no more popcorn pics here?


----------



## txgirl1722

teamgafftop1 said:


> So no more popcorn pics here?


NOPE...can't even talk about it.


----------



## NewbieFisher

teamgafftop1 said:


> So no more popcorn pics here?


if you need the recipe for making popcorn...............
you belong on this site.


----------



## Bill Fisher

no popcorn recipes?....

bummer


----------



## reelthreat

Did anybody see the picture of the 8 foot shark that jumped into the back of a boat with a 34" trout in its mouth while the crew was fishing for red snapper out of season?

I heard it happened in Baffin Bay.


----------



## spurgersalty

Mrschasintail said:


> I'm P!ssed... my husband only calls me once a day at work.


And your number was.........:biggrin:


----------



## Bocephus

Buncha cybabies !!!!


----------



## 24Buds

Bill Fisher said:


> no popcorn recipes?....
> 
> bummer


 http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=316713&highlight=popcorn

Lots of good ideas!:cheers:


----------



## teamgafftop1

reelthreat said:


> Did anybody see the picture of the 8 foot shark that jumped into the back of a boat with a 34" trout in its mouth while the crew was fishing for red snapper out of season?
> 
> I heard it happened in Baffin Bay.


And you'll be needing to move that over to the fishing forum!


----------



## Bigwater

How do you tell a straight up potlicker that is a crybaby?

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## Mad Mike

This thread makes me want to go home and drink beer.


----------



## saltwatersensations

Mad Mike said:


> This thread makes me want to go home and drink beer.


Just dont drive after then you might get pulled over in the middle of the road and someone else could get a ticket for not slowing down and changing lanes.:biggrin:


----------



## catchysumfishy

Mad Mike said:


> This thread makes me want to go home and drink beer.


Been at it since 10:30...right on time today! ;-)


----------



## saltwatersensations

Bigwater said:


> How do you tell a straight up potlicker that is a crybaby?
> 
> Biggie:biggrin:


What is in your avatar?


----------



## DirtKat

saltwatersensations said:


> What is in your avatar?


 Looks like a chick from last call.


----------



## reelthreat

saltwatersensations said:


> Just dont drive after then you might get pulled over in the middle of the road and someone else could get a ticket for not slowing down and changing lanes.:biggrin:


Or ride a bike.


----------



## Bigwater

saltwatersensations said:


> What is in your avatar?


LOL Chicken Feet...It's whats for supper! They've even been showing up at Krogers.

Biggie


----------



## Whiskey Girl

txgirl1722 said:


> men love just as much drama as women....just sayin! :doowapsta


oh honey . . . they are worse! we got one that doesn't want to show his receipt on the way out the door, one that doesn't want to drive around to the front door to pick up his order and now this! . . . OMG!!!!! . . . wg


----------



## Mad Mike

saltwatersensations said:


> Just dont drive after then you might get pulled over in the middle of the road and someone else could get a ticket for not slowing down and changing lanes.:biggrin:


I would then have to ask if anyone knew a good DWI attorney, well we know how that goes.


----------



## txgirl1722

Whiskey Girl said:


> oh honey . . . they are worse! we got one that doesn't want to show his receipt on the way out the door, one that doesn't want to drive around to the front door to pick up his order and now this! . . . OMG!!!!! . . . wg


and to think women are called "beaches". Oh the irony


----------



## Gilbert

Whiskey Girl said:


> oh honey . . . they are worse! we got one that doesn't want to show his receipt on the way out the door, one that doesn't want to drive around to the front door to pick up his order and now this! . . . OMG!!!!! . . . wg


what ever! get in the kitchen and clean!!!!!!


----------



## Whiskey Girl

Bigwater said:


> LOL Chicken Feet...It's whats for supper! They've even been showing up at Krogers.
> 
> Biggie


What is it with you and Gator Gar and them dang chickens? . . . wg


----------



## Whiskey Girl

Gilbert said:


> what ever! get in the kitchen and clean!!!!!!


I don't clean the kitchen . . . I just cook in it . . . and don't start with me! . . .wg


----------



## NewbieFisher

Bigwater said:


> How do you tell a straight up potlicker that is a crybaby?
> 
> Biggie:biggrin:


they sign their name or initials after each post like we dont know who just wrote the dammm thing.


----------



## Main Frame 8

txgirl1722 said:


> and keep all food related posts in the RECIPE FORUM. THAT'S WHAT IT'S THERE FOR! DUH!


Haha


----------



## 24Buds

NewbieFisher said:


> they sign their name or initials after each post like we dont know who just wrote the dammm thing.


 Yea that bothers me to no end also

24Buds A4A King


----------



## Whiskey Girl

NewbieFisher said:


> they sign their name or initials after each post like we dont know who just wrote the dammm thing.


. . . . wg - . . . . wg . . . wg . . . wg . . . wg . . . wg . . . wg . . . . wg . . . wg . . . wg . . . . wg. . . . wg . . . I've been want'n to do this for a long time . . . wg . . . wg . . . wg . . . wg . . . . want some more . . . wg . . . wg


----------



## Bigwater

NewbieFisher said:


> they sign their name or initials after each post like we dont know who just wrote the dammm thing.


Wrong!! If I don't do that and put the little smiley face the Mods get their feelings hurt.

Biggie


----------



## Long Pole

Whiskey Girl said:


> . . . . wg - . . . . wg . . . wg . . . wg . . . wg . . . wg . . . wg . . . . wg . . . wg . . . wg . . . . wg. . . . wg . . . I've been want'n to do this for a long time . . . wg . . . wg . . . wg . . . wg . . . . want some more . . . wg . . . wg


How ghay....welcome to the ignore list....


----------



## Privateer

Whats _wg_ stand for? Whiskey-Golf?...been there...done that!


----------



## Long Pole

Privateer said:


> Whats _wg_ stand for?


Wish I could....


----------



## NewbieFisher

Whiskey Girl said:


> . . . . wg - . . . . wg . . . wg . . . wg . . . wg . . . wg . . . wg . . . . wg . . . wg . . . wg . . . . wg. . . . wg . . . I've been want'n to do this for a long time . . . wg . . . wg . . . wg . . . wg . . . . want some more . . . wg . . . wg


attention hore



Long Pole said:


> How ghay....welcome to the ignore list....


x1000000


----------



## Whiskey Girl

Long Pole said:


> How ghay....welcome to the ignore list....


wwwwaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh . . . wg


----------



## Long Pole

NewbieFisher said:


> attention hore
> 
> x1000000


I can see clearly now....

This message is hidden because *Whiskey Girl* is on your ignore list.


----------



## catchysumfishy

Whiskey Girl said:


> I don't clean the kitchen . . . I just cook in it . . . and don't start with me! . . .wg


At least you KNOW your PLACE! :slimer: :cheers: WG WG WG WG


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea

I have just finished reading this entire thread and I am crying I am laughing so hard!!!!


----------



## Main Frame 8

Whiskey Girl said:


> oh honey . . . they are worse! we got one that doesn't want to show his receipt on the way out the door, one that doesn't want to drive around to the front door to pick up his order and now this! . . . OMG!!!!! . . . wg


 And then you have those who worry more about why a burger is called a Fat Ho rather than how the Fat Ho tastes.


----------



## Whiskey Girl

Long Pole said:


> I can see clearly now....
> 
> This message is hidden because *Whiskey Girl* is on your ignore list.


wwoooo-hoooo . . . I got one down! . . . wg


----------



## saltwatersensations

Annual and lingering questions.

Are trout in the surf yet? How do you fish a corkie? Is Gilbert really an American citizen?


----------



## Long Pole

saltwatersensations said:


> Are trout in the surf yet? Corkies are the best.


I don't know...been seeing a lot of action from the TTF Dawg.


----------



## Privateer

to the original poster...hope you like spit-burgers...


----------



## NewbieFisher

Privateer said:


> to the original poster...hope you like spit-burgers...


did you ever find out what wg stood for?


----------



## Bill Fisher

DirtKat said:


> Looks like a chick from last call.


better'n seeing a pic o'the butt-ugly new green shoes from nike....



:hairout::hairout::hairout::hairout: i hate those green shoes!........... :hairout::hairout::hairout::hairout:


----------



## Privateer

NewbieFisher said:


> did you ever find out what wg stood for?


 nope...seems it's well guarded...


----------



## Long Pole

Bill Fisher said:


> better'n seeing a pic o'the butt-ugly new green shoes from nike....
> 
> http://www.clubcobra.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/72478
> 
> :hairout::hairout::hairout::hairout: i hate those green shoes!........... :hairout::hairout::hairout::hairout:


There were a lot of obstacles to avoid trying to find the shoes.


----------



## Privateer

"Holy Camel Toe" Bill Fisher!...what green shoes?


----------



## Privateer

HA! in before the lock!


----------



## txgirl1722

*ewe*



Bill Fisher said:


> better'n seeing a pic o'the butt-ugly new green shoes from nike....
> 
> :hairout::hairout::hairout::hairout: i hate those green shoes!........... :hairout::hairout::hairout::hairout:


*they are made special for camel toes!!!
*


----------



## saltwatersensations

Those green shoes are fantastic.


----------



## catchysumfishy

In:cop:


----------



## POC Troutman

i'm in as well


----------



## catchysumfishy

saltwatersensations said:


> Those green shoes are fantastic.


Look painful to me! :slimer:


----------



## speckle-catcher

IBTL


----------



## POC Troutman

SWS.... i always laugh at the annual or perpetual questions you see... "need a good plumber" "what to do in *insert town name*" "where to find good *any food*"


----------



## Bluewaterbound

Looks like band camp is going to be full after this train wreck of a thread angelsm


----------



## POC Troutman

lets not forget "where to buy crawfish" that one is popular this time of year as well


----------



## saltwatersensations

Bluewaterbound said:


> Looks like band camp is going to be full after this train wreck of a thread angelsm


What band camp, and was there a flute involved???


----------



## Long Pole

POC Troutman said:


> lets not forget "where to buy crawfish" that one is popular this time of year as well


Thanks for reminding me...been meaning to ask if anyone knew where to find them from League City up to the Woodlands across to Katy and back down to Lake Jackson area?


----------



## POC Troutman

Long Pole said:


> Thanks for reminding me...been meaning to ask if anyone knew where to find them from League City up to the Woodlands across to Katy and back down to Lake Jackson area?


to which i will reply with "sorry, don't know of any place there, but *so-and-so* in *out-of-state-no-where-close-to-you-city* has great crawfish. you're welcome"


----------



## Navi

Im posting this from my plane as I buzz all those **** jeeps on the beach...hope nobody takes a picture


----------



## capt.sandbar

I truly can't believe this post got sooo many responses... Do ya'll all work for the government?


----------



## POC Troutman

capt.sandbar said:


> I truly can't believe this post got sooo many responses... Do ya'll all work for the government?


i wish. this one has been fun, i gotta go tho, headed to san antonio to play golf for a few days at the JW Mariott... OUT!


----------



## Bill Fisher

POC Troutman said:


> SWS.... i always laugh at the annual or perpetual questions you see... "need a good plumber" "what to do in *insert town name*" "where to find good *any food*"


what's wrong with people looking for a little _advi_*s*_e_???


----------



## POC Troutman

Bill Fisher said:


> what's wrong with people looking for a little _advi_*s*_e_???


nothin at all, i'm guilty myself! you just see a lot of the same questions put up is all i was pointing out, makes me laugh sometimes...


----------



## catchysumfishy

capt.sandbar said:


> I truly can't believe this post got sooo many responses... Do ya'll all work for the government?


What is this WORK thing you talk about?:slimer:


----------



## juanpescado

NEVER EVER EAT TACO BELL, will cause serious crying and whining from everyone......I like Taco Bell....


----------



## Bluewaterbound

capt.sandbar said:


> I truly can't believe this post got sooo many responses... Do ya'll all work for the government?


No, but I was at the post office earlier, whats your point ? It was the same as this thread but different.


----------



## TxFig

Miss Teen Alaska and her camel


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

great hump day thread....or should i have just put Wednesday, don't want some people thinking we in the ghetto. :slimer:


----------



## catchysumfishy

POC Troutman said:


> i wish. this one has been fun, i gotta go tho, headed to san antonio to Caddy for a few days at the JW Mariott... OUT!


See, being a Caddy does have it's bennies! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## 100 FATHOMS

POPCORN! Get your popcorn here!


----------



## POC Troutman

catchysumfishy said:


> See, being a Caddy does have it's bennies! :rotfl::rotfl:


does that mean you want to meet me and loop my bag?

*Carl Spackler*: So I jump ship in Hong Kong and I make my way over to Tibet, and I get on as a looper at a course over in the Himalayas. 
*Angie D'Annunzio*: A looper? 
*Carl Spackler*: A looper, you know, a caddy, a looper, a jock. So, I tell them I'm a pro jock, and who do you think they give me? The Dalai Lama, himself. Twelfth son of the Lama. The flowing robes, the grace, bald... striking. So, I'm on the first tee with him. I give him the driver. He hauls off and whacks one - big hitter, the Lama - long, into a ten-thousand foot crevasse, right at the base of this glacier. Do you know what the Lama says? Gunga galunga... gunga, gunga-lagunga. So we finish the eighteenth and he's gonna stiff me. And I say, "Hey, Lama, hey, how about a little something, you know, for the effort, you know." And he says, "Oh, uh, there won't be any money, but when you die, on your deathbed, you will receive total consciousness." So I got that goin' for me, which is nice.


----------



## Privateer

Bill Fisher said:


> better'n seeing a pic o'the butt-ugly new green shoes from nike....
> 
> 
> 
> :hairout::hairout::hairout::hairout: i hate those green shoes!........... :hairout::hairout::hairout::hairout:


no...I won't...no...I won't...Lord help me...24Buds, would you masticate that?(green Nikes)...and here comes the Schlage Hammer...yall're welcome!


----------



## Mad Mike

Just keep 5!!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

"don't tase me, bro!"


----------



## PBD539

Moose Knuckle!!


----------



## "The Marshall"

NewbieFisher said:


> an A 4 A forum.
> 
> Anything for Attention.


YES PADAWAN

ready for the next level you are


----------



## reeltimer

Whole Toe Lido....those are some nice green shoes!


----------



## Bill Fisher

:hairout: what i hate about those fast-food places is you know those kids that're fixin yer food have been slipping out back to get a little hiney every-once-a-while........ 








:hairout:​


----------



## saltwatersensations

Privateer said:


> no...I won't...no...I won't...Lord help me...24Buds, would you masticate that?(green Nikes)...and here comes the Schlage Hammer...yall're welcome!


I would without any hesitation. Thats grade A camel...... I mean tennis shoes


----------



## Bill Fisher

it was a post about NIKE'S NEW GREEN SHOES!!!!!!..........

try to stay on point!


----------



## Main Frame 8

The only sin would be allowing this thread to die- I think I am out of green. hahahaha Funny stuff.


----------



## DSL_PWR

This thread is priceless...


----------



## CORNHUSKER

Who needs a wedding dress?


----------



## txgirl1722

CORNHUSKER said:


> Who needs a wedding dress?


LMAO!!!:rotfl: CHEAP/USED WEDDING DRESS FOR AMAZON WOMAN!


----------



## Gilbert

Someone stole my truck


----------



## Jasmillertime

PBD539 said:


> Moose Knuckle!!


that is a lot better than camel toe. I almost spit out my tea when I read that.


----------



## CORNHUSKER

Gilbert said:


> Someone stole my truck


Someone stole the pistol I left in my truck.


----------



## 24Buds

Privateer said:


> no...I won't...no...I won't...Lord help me...24Buds, would you masticate that?(green Nikes)...and here comes the Schlage Hammer...yall're welcome!


 I would. You would, we all would! 3 Times! Insert ole man sayin i'd hit that 3 times!


saltwatersensations said:


> I would without any hesitation. Thats grade A camel...... I mean tennis shoes


 Indeed it is sir


CORNHUSKER said:


> Who needs a wedding dress?


 I got a Kilt you can have. 

The replies are faster than I can read! Epic thread. Who had the dog ate a man o war question?


----------



## Jasmillertime

Im new here and dont know how to post pictures. Is there someone I can send the pictures to that can post them for me? I couldnt find how to do it.


----------



## Long Pole

I slammed my rod tip in the tailgate...gotta run to Academy now.


----------



## Long Pole

Jasmillertime said:


> Im new here and dont know how to post pictures. Is there someone I can send the pictures to that can post them for me? I couldnt find how to do it.


Search..How to post Pics


----------



## Bill Fisher

Gilbert said:


> Someone stole my truck


it was a bait truck anyway.......

were any crab traps in it?

moose knuckles?????.........


----------



## Jasmillertime

Long Pole said:


> Search..How to post Pics


wheres that?


----------



## Gilbert

name my group of guys that like to play in mud but we aren't gay. I promise.


----------



## Privateer

Bill Fisher said:


> :hairout: what i hate about those fast-food places is you know those kids that're fixin yer food have been slipping out back to get a little hiney every-once-a-while........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hairout:​


 that ain't so bad...I've seen food service personel leave the head with out washing their hands...well, they did wipe'em on their aprons before they left the can...


----------



## juanpescado




----------



## CORNHUSKER

Ssshhhhhh, quiet, I'm huntin escaped convicts in the medical center. :spineyes:


----------



## Gilbert

Jasmillertime said:


> wheres that?


hit post reply, find the little icon that looks like a post card. insert link.

or hit the paper clip and upload


----------



## Bill Fisher

Long Pole said:


> I slammed my rod tip in the tailgate...gotta run




rough way to circumsize yoreself there uh,......... Short Pole now is it?

where ya gonna keep your skoal now?


----------



## 24Buds

I miss GumNut. He was a good Koala bear.


----------



## Gilbert

who can pour a concrete slab for me?


----------



## CORNHUSKER

Gilbert said:


> name my group of guys that like to play in mud but we aren't gay. I promise.


Chico and the cinco Nigerians?


----------



## Privateer

Jasmillertime said:


> Im new here and dont know how to post pictures. Is there someone I can send the pictures to that can post them for me? I couldnt find how to do it.


 Ya...give us a minute...


----------



## 24Buds

Gilbert said:


> who can pour a concrete slab for me?


 i have slimed you too much er sumthin like that.

Thats too funny!


----------



## FREON

Where's PAM when you need him?


----------



## reeltimer

Do those Corkies reel lee work!


----------



## Bill Fisher

Gilbert said:


> who can pour a concrete slab for me?


that's bad..........

and as-soon-as i can get back up off the floor i'm gonna tell you that too!


----------



## Mrschasintail

Gilbert, I'm gonna cook your frijoles buddy.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

anyone know a lawyer, i have a good case, just need to talk to one first. :slimer:


----------



## 24Buds

talk about an A4A thread. this takes the cake! I love this place


----------



## Mad Mike

Anyone know where I can rent a midget?


----------



## T_Sebastian

Anyone need an a** whoopin?


----------



## juanpescado

Mad Mike said:


> Anyone know where I can rent a midget?


Midget wrastling next weds at Turkey Creek bar and grill, Alvarado Tx, i'll be there, come on....


----------



## InfamousJ

I just gained custody of my 1 year old child from my recent divorce (thanks 2cool referrals) and now I need a baby sitter so i can go out and have some fun and find a new woman. Anyone here want to baby sit? I trust you because you are on 2cool.


----------



## InfamousJ

T_Sebastian said:


> Anyone need an a** whoopin?


Please come back to this thread tomorrow morning at 7am to post your apology.


----------



## Whiskey Girl

Bill Fisher said:


> rough way to circumsize yoreself there uh,......... Short Pole now is it?
> 
> where ya gonna keep your skoal now?


We're gonna have to get him some green sneakers now . . . wg


----------



## Long Pole

InfamousJ said:


> Please come back to this thread tomorrow morning at 7am to post your apology.


Damnit, quit posting the second before I do.


----------



## T_Sebastian

InfamousJ said:


> Please come back to this thread tomorrow morning at 7am to post your apology.


the beer dont wear off till 8 or so, so youll have to wait till then:cheers:


----------



## Gilbert

Whiskey Girl said:


> We're gonna have to get him some green sneakers now . . . wg


show your toe :cop:


----------



## Long Pole

I'm designing a porch, help with the design....

It's got a $4k bbq pit.


----------



## Privateer

ok...good...now were back to food...from tacos to marble slab...to fish...


----------



## Long Pole

Gilbert said:


> show your toe :cop:


I want my green back...:slimer: <--he's barfing.


----------



## Whiskey Girl

Gilbert said:


> show your toe :cop:


Make up your mind - you told me to get to the kitchen . . . wg


----------



## saltwatersensations

Who is Brad Luby.

Where is Boashna.


----------



## Gilbert

Whiskey Girl said:


> Make up your mind - you told me to get to the kitchen . . . wg


flash it from the kitchen


----------



## Bill Fisher

Long Pole said:


> bbq


i don't think the judging was fair..........


----------



## SV_DuckBuster

How far is it to Boomvang? Do you think I can make it in my 1986 Skeeter with two 55 gal drums of fuel strapped to the front deck?


----------



## Gilbert

what's the GPS coords to Apollo?


----------



## Whiskey Girl

Gilbert said:


> flash it from the kitchen


can't . . . church night . . . wg


----------



## Long Pole

I'm whipped and have to call my wife everyday.


----------



## reeltimer

Were can i get a Stomp a Ho Burger?


----------



## Privateer

saltwatersensations said:


> Who is Brad Luby.
> 
> Where is Boashna.











*MySpace*

No results found
Brad Luby
See Results
No results found









*Facebook*

No results found
Brad Luby
See Results
No results found









*LinkedIn*

No results found
Brad Luby
See Results
No results found









*Blogger*

No results found
Brad Luby
See Results
No results found









*Digg*

No results found
Brad Luby
See Results
No results found









*Twitter*

No results found
Brad Luby
See Results
No results found









*YouTube*

No results found
Brad Luby
See Results
No results found









*Typepad*

No results found
Brad Luby
See Results
No results found









*Flickr*

No results found
Brad Luby
See Results
No results found









*Classmates*

No results found
Brad Luby
See Results
No results found

*quit asking...*


----------



## reeltimer

Hey can i have one of your honey holes!


----------



## saltwatersensations

Whiskey Girl said:


> can't . . . church night . . . wg


Its ladies night, besides you cant drink at church. :brew:


----------



## Long Pole

saltwatersensations said:


> besides you cant drink at church. :brew:


I do on the second Sunday of every month.


----------



## Privateer

reeltimer said:


> Hey can i have one of your honey holes!


 you may already have one...


----------



## sps

Ive read this entire post twice and still dont see no **** green shoes!:help:


----------



## Bill Fisher

just got my CHL!!!!!........ what gun to carry??!!!!


----------



## saltwatersensations

35" 15# trout caught on a corkie from the bank while a boat with a huge tower was burning the shoreline, it scare the ***** outta me, I dropped her back in the water with my boga clipped to her lip, which was clipped to my wade box full of corkies that was attached to my fishslick stringer. Please pm me if found. Oh yeah no pictures as it all happened to fast and all I can tell you it was on the coast.


----------



## Whiskey Girl

saltwatersensations said:


> Its ladies night, besides you cant drink at church. :brew:


Not tonight - I have to go pray for Gilbert . . . wg


----------



## Long Pole

Bill Fisher said:


> just got my CHL!!!!!........ what gun to carry??!!!!


I carry my gun...might get a CHL one day.


----------



## Bill Fisher

(only 4 more posts to the quadruple nickel!)........


----------



## Gilbert

Whiskey Girl said:


> Not tonight - I have to go pray for Gilbert . . . wg


don't forget to get on your knees.  :slimer:


----------



## sps

I just hit my 530th post! Whooohoooo!:cheers:


----------



## Privateer

Gilbert said:


> don't forget to get on your knees.  :slimer:


I thought whiskey golf was a holy roller?
snake dancer?


----------



## Whiskey Girl

Gilbert said:


> don't forget to get on your knees.  :slimer:


u r so going to hale . . . is that the only reason you go to church? . . . wg


----------



## teamgafftop1

24Buds said:


> talk about an A4A thread. this takes the cake! I love this place


Didn't you start this J4A?


----------



## Long Pole

I smoke them e-cigs for my fix in my office, with the boss watching.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

JC loves a good mani and petti, also likes long walks on the beach, especially south of bob hall pier.


----------



## Privateer

Long Pole said:


> I smoke them e-cigs for my fix in my office, with the boss watching.


 I tried those stupid things once...kept getting hot melted plastic on me every time I tried to light it!


----------



## Gilbert

throw dirt on me and grow a wild flower


----------



## Long Pole

Privateer said:


> I tried those stupid things once...kept getting hot melted plastic on me every time I tried to light it!


Don't suck so hard.


----------



## Gilbert

Whiskey Girl said:


> u r so going to hale . . . is that the only reason you go to church? . . . wg


I go to pray for all you lost souls.


----------



## FREON

I am going to Cabo San Lucas this summer and want to go offshore fishing. Has anyone on here ever been and if so can you recommend a good charter service. Also, can you bring fish back to the States?


----------



## Bill Fisher

i think i just shat myself..........


----------



## Privateer

Gilbert said:


> I go to pray for all you lost souls.


 they're not realy lost...they're just in Alta Loma...


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

Bill Fisher said:


> i think i just shat myself..........


^^^^^^^


----------



## Long Pole

With a tournament load my boat will do 68.3


----------



## Whiskey Girl

Bill Fisher said:


> i think i just shat myself..........


 . . . clean up on isle 211 . . . wg


----------



## sps

I am thinking about going to Mexico to hunt this year.. Has anybody been and what problems have you run into?


----------



## Long Pole

Where do you hook a skrimp...peeled or unpeeled?

Can eat it too?


----------



## saltwatersensations

Croaker or shrimp this weekend?

High fence or low fence.


----------



## Gilbert

sps said:


> I am thinking about going to Mexico to hunt this year.. Has anybody been and what problems have you run into?


mexicans. they are everywhere over there.


----------



## Privateer

sps said:


> I am thinking about going to Mexico to hunt this year.. Has anybody been and what problems have you run into?


 well...one guy got his mellon exploded by a AK-47...but that was last year


----------



## Long Pole

saltwatersensations said:


> Croaker or shrimp this weekend?


How big is your weight?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

just got a droid phone, any good fishing app or game apps you guys can recommend...

sent using my xyz droid superpower TAPATALKIE WALKIE TALKIE


----------



## Long Pole

I got $40,000 for a boat...what's the best "do-it-all"?


----------



## Privateer

Gilbert said:


> mexicans. they are everywhere over there.


 dem is some pinche pelons...


----------



## FREON

Fat side up or down when cooking brisket


----------



## Whiskey Girl

Privateer said:


> well...one guy got his mellon exploded by a AK-47...but that was last year


yep . . . and if that happens you gotta buy green sneakers! . . . wg


----------



## Gilbert

friday music


----------



## DirtKat

Are Cats better than Monos?


----------



## CORNHUSKER

*WHY DID MY THREAD GET DELETED?*


----------



## 100 FATHOMS

When a boat gets too close to me , I just cast a 2oz. weight at him.


----------



## speckle-catcher

*WHAT IS A GREENIE AND HOW DO I GIVE IT?*


----------



## 535

mono or power-pro, looking for opinions


----------



## Privateer

DirtKat said:


> Are Cats better than Monos?


 yes and no...


----------



## Gilbert

age and score this cull for me


----------



## 535

show me the birth certificate!


----------



## PBD539

Privateer said:


> I thought whiskey golf was a holy roller?
> *snake dancer?*


OOOOOOOoooooh! YOU SAID THE "S" word!!!!


----------



## Long Pole

Gilbert said:


> age and score this cull for me


Let him walk...still got 3 yrs to reach maturity.

Low fence, right?


----------



## CORNHUSKER

Finally gettin married. :doowapsta

Should we do it in Vegas or go see the J.O.T.P.????


----------



## DirtKat

I think Poco should be for big sportfish boats only. All else will be rammed leaving the jetties!!!


----------



## FREON

HOW DO YOU POST PICTURES?


----------



## Gilbert

Long Pole said:


> Let him walk...still got 3 yrs to reach maturity.
> 
> Low fence, right?


yup. 10ac over in Katy


----------



## PBD539

Gilbert said:


> mexicans. they are everywhere over there.


Over there???


----------



## Long Pole

Gilbert said:


> yup. 10ac over in Katy


Can I get on it?

I got a family plus 6 friends.

Not a lot of management skills...yet.


----------



## CORNHUSKER

I know it's only Tuesday but here comes "*FRIDAY PICS"*!!!!!!!


----------



## Main Frame 8

When is the seminar for proper techniques on free-lining croaker?


----------



## DirtKat

250# ya


----------



## Long Pole

CORNHUSKER said:


> I know it's only Tuesday but here comes "*FRIDAY PICS"*!!!!!!!


Don't post a pic of yourself with another fish...


----------



## DirtKat

Dang it. To early. Always.^^^^^


----------



## Long Pole

They should change the word Hotel so that the ghetto bishes don't get offended.


----------



## Gilbert

DirtKat said:


> Dang it. To early. Always.^^^^^


that's what she said


----------



## Long Pole

Hey Willis, empty your PM's. Mailbox is full.


----------



## OysterBay

FAT HO BURGERS!!!


----------



## Privateer

k... how 'bout FatHoTel...? ^^^dang it OysterBay...quit cyber-stalking me...


----------



## sps

Can you bbq camel toe?


----------



## PBD539

I'm 15 with a baby on the way. Kan you help me find a job. I wont one that is klose sence I cant drive & that I dont have to sweat verry much. Also it needs to pay really well so i can aford to move out! Thanks


----------



## Long Pole

sps said:


> Can you bbq camel toe?


If you do it fast enough...maybe you can smoke it.


----------



## 535

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HARBORMASTER!!!:fireworks:birthday2:birthday::fireworks:birthday2:an5::butterfly:work::texasflag:bounce:


----------



## gstanford85

Long Pole said:


> If you do it fast enough...maybe you can smoke it.


It may end up smelling like a burnt clutch


----------



## InfamousJ

guys, the furnace I am watching here at the plant is about to explode, what should I do? and I am applying at your plant next week, can you Pm me the test questions.


----------



## Privateer

Long Pole said:


> If you do it fast enough...maybe you can smoke it.


 ...best I could ever do was steaming it...


----------



## CORNHUSKER

InfamousJ said:


> guys, the furnace I am watching here at the plant is about to explode, what should I do?


Stay right there, help is on the way.


----------



## PBD539

How far is the correct distance that a boat should pass from someone wading?


----------



## Bill Fisher

PBD539 said:


> I'm 15 with a baby on the way. Kan you help me find a job. I wont one that is klose sence I cant drive & that I dont have to sweat verry much. Also it needs to pay really well so i can aford to move out! Thanks


i could use an archery instuctor that looks like this...........










can you send me a picture of your bow???......


----------



## Long Pole

PBD539 said:


> How far is the correct distance that a boat should pass from someone wading?


You don't...that's my frickin water. Turn your arse around and go home.


----------



## Whiskey Girl

Bill Fisher said:


> i could use an archery instuctor that looks like this...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you send me a picture of your bow???......


you'll shoot ur eye out with those things! . . . wg


----------



## Privateer

Bill Fisher said:


> i could use an archery instuctor that looks like this...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you send me a picture of your bow???......


which way is she pointing?


----------



## CORNHUSKER

I hate Jet-Ski's.


----------



## Main Frame 8

Privateer said:


> which way is she pointing?


----------------------->

----------------------->


----------



## CORNHUSKER

The water within 50 feet of my pier and lights is MINE!!!!


----------



## Long Pole

)>


----------



## Privateer

I loves me a thread that saps my greenage!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

i hate potlickers who follow me to a drive thru at a fast food joint, while trying to get to my fat ho burger :hairout:


----------



## DirtKat

Bill Fisher said:


> i could use an archery instuctor that looks like this...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you send me a picture of your bow???......


UMMM Yes and twice on Sunday.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

hey guys, i got this in a email, i think it might be a scam, but i'm not sure. :spineyes:


----------



## Gilbert

the end is near


----------



## PBD539

Check out this Tuna I caught at 61st st.


----------



## Main Frame 8

Some of you just don't have a basic concept of reading comprehension. 

You don't understand what I am saying so just keep reading it until you get it and agree with me.

Perhaps you all need to take a marketing class like me.


----------



## sps

What is the best all around gun and what caliber should I get? I have $500 to spend.


----------



## Privateer

Hey...Bill Fisher..."PULL THIS"!


----------



## Long Pole

ID this fish I caught, planning on cleaning it when I get home think it'll be good?


----------



## Privateer

Main Frame 8 said:


> Some of you just don't have a basic concept of reading comprehension.
> 
> You don't understand what I am saying so just keep reading it until you get it and agree with me.
> 
> *Perhaps you all need to take a marketing class like me*.


 why would you need a school to go Krogering?


----------



## PBD539

Long Pole said:


> ID this fish I caught, planning on cleaning it when I get home think it'll be good?


Did ja eat it?


----------



## Long Pole

Cagers need to stay off the road...that's OUR road.


----------



## texasdave

Ok if Wg flashes I want a picture


----------



## Bill Fisher

sps said:


> What is the best all around gun and what caliber should I get? I have $500 to spend.


i just posted a pair o'the best all-around guns in the right caliber...........

but $500 will only getchoo one of'em.......... :slimer:


----------



## Long Pole

texasdave said:


> Ok if Wg flashes I want a picture


Poor guy...musta been a long time since you had anything. :help:


----------



## Morris_II

Main Frame 8 said:


> Some of you just don't have a basic concept of reading comprehension.
> 
> You don't understand what I am saying so just keep reading it until you get it and agree with me.
> 
> Perhaps you all need to take a marketing class like me.


You don't have to cry in multiple threads. :slimer:


----------



## Long Pole

PBD539 said:


> Did ja eat it?


Are those freaking Cheeto Puffs!!


----------



## InfamousJ

I'm stranded in the middle of east bay with no anchor, wind is 55 knots, I am out of gas.. bring beer please.


----------



## Long Pole

Morris_II said:


> You don't have to cry in multiple threads. :slimer:


Eewwww, overflow.


----------



## Privateer

Bill Fisher said:


> i just posted a pair o'the best all-around guns in the right caliber...........
> 
> but $500 will only getchoo one of'em.......... :slimer:


 .22's will kill ya...but .44's will blow yer mind...


----------



## Morris_II

Long Pole said:


> Eewwww, overflow.


sad2sm


----------



## Whiskey Girl

Long Pole said:


> Poor guy...musta been a long time since you had anything. :help:


careful - NewbieFisher hasn't been on the thread for a while . . . wg


----------



## PBD539

Million Man Roll

To protest cagers use of 4 lane bike paths

..The story at 10


----------



## CORNHUSKER

Anybody know a good A/C guy?


----------



## Mad Mike

Cowboys are America's Team!!! Texans suk.


----------



## Privateer

CORNHUSKER said:


> Anybody know a good A/C guy?


no... ask Mont...


----------



## Long Pole

Mad Mike said:


> Cowboys are America's Team!!! Texans suk.


x2

x3

x100000


----------



## PBD539

Long Pole said:


> Are those freaking Cheeto Puffs!!


Its 24buds' new avitar!!


----------



## Privateer

Mad Mike said:


> Cowboys are America's Team!!! Texans suk.


 Hey!...no trolling in these waters...


----------



## Long Pole

PBD539 said:


> Its 24buds' new avitar!!


 .
Damnit, now I want a hammie and some cheetos.


----------



## sps

Should I get a tatoo and what should I get?


----------



## PBD539

Took the week off, caught my limit of trout, flounder, reds & shark every day for the last 7 days on croaker!!


----------



## speckledred

I need to show those girls how to hold a bow.


----------



## KJON

Good job:cheers:


----------



## CORNHUSKER

speckledred said:


> I need to show those girls how to hold a bow.


59? bwaaahhhaaahhhhaaaahhhaaaa


----------



## speckle-catcher

I was speeding through Jamaica Beach and not wearing my seatbelt.

the d*ckhead cop had the nerve to give me a ticket after I told him I paid his salary.


----------



## Privateer

speckledred said:


> I need to show those girls how to hold a bow.


 ya gonna show'em how you do it?...oh no I jus' d'ent!


----------



## CORNHUSKER

Anybody remember how great Galveston used to be?


----------



## Knot Kidding

$5.00


----------



## Privateer

What's a Galveston?


----------



## PBD539

I had this guy in front of me at the drive thru during lunch today who would'nt pull up so I could get my food!!! Some people, I swear!


----------



## TxFig




----------



## CORNHUSKER

Anybody know a good prop guy?


----------



## Gilbert

*GET TIGHT SUCKAS!*


----------



## speckle-catcher

boom!


----------



## PBD539

My daughter is single and looking for a good guy (Stop there....No Gilbert) who will treat her right. She deserves someone who makes good money. Her full name is Agnus Manchestersonberg. This is her and her sister. She is single too, so just take your pick!


----------



## sps

What kind of snake is this? I killed it with a shovel.


----------



## DANO

Sumptin strange goin on round here.


----------



## CORNHUSKER

I used to be member #22 but after the crash of 04 now I'm like #2200. Can we do anything about that?


----------



## Bill Fisher

*the QUADRUPLE NICKEL!!!!........ woohoo!*

i like jet skiing the shoreline...........










them goofy wadefisherman make fer some really cool speed bumps!


----------



## Gilbert

where can I have my reel cleaned?


----------



## OysterBay

I need an outboard mechanic, anybody know of any?


----------



## speckle-catcher

Gilbert said:


> where can I have my reel cleaned?


Take it to the fishing show...Shimano will do it for free and provide free parts.


----------



## DANO

Give flounder gamefish status !!


----------



## TxDremz

NewbieFisher said:


> to ask you what youre making for dinner?


Awesome!!!


----------



## Gilbert

raise the redfish limit to 5.


----------



## Bill Fisher

what time does "The Green Shoe Diaries" come on tonight?


----------



## CORNHUSKER

speckle-catcher said:


> Take it to the fishing show...Shimano will do it for free and provide free parts.


Only with the secret pass-word.


----------



## speckle-catcher

help - my dog fell in the pool - what should I do?


----------



## Gilbert

I farted and ran myself out of my office. Everyone laughed at me.


----------



## DANO

only 3 sides of fence on the ranch is high fenced, can I still be in the low fence contests ?


----------



## saltwatersensations

Gilbert said:


> I farted and ran myself out of my office. Everyone laughed at me.


They were probably laughing at you even before you made a fool of yourself.


----------



## DANO

I've had 3 DWI's,... anyone know a Good Lawyer?


----------



## OysterBay




----------



## PBD539

Do you have a smoker?


----------



## Gilbert

what are some good walk in wade spots in galveston.


----------



## CORNHUSKER

I'm having my wisdom teeth pulled out on Friday, Is it gonna hurt? sad2sm


----------



## DANO

Kill all Wolves & Bears


----------



## Boatless Potlicker

Gilbert said:


> raise the redfish limit to 5.


That makes me so mad when people keep their limit; you probably would if you could!


----------



## Gilbert

Catfish over 10#'s should all be released


----------



## DirtKat

Fat chicks are like riding mopeds, it's fun till your friends find out.


----------



## Bill Fisher

I'm going to costa rica in my new 75' Hatteras with all new accurate 80Ws and 130s on custom bent-butt rods and top-o'the-line custom lures from Bart, Joe Yee, and Coggins............

what knot do i tie


----------



## StinkBait

I want to buy my kids a wolf/pit bull mix, what are your thoughts?
(Kids are 18 mos & 3yrs)


----------



## Gilbert

any body do flooring?


----------



## Blk Jck 224

My wife will rent out her wedding dress. Only worn & soiled one time! :cheers:


----------



## CORNHUSKER

My practice-wife was a PITA..


----------



## Mad Mike

I got a ticket from this Jr. Game Warden.......


----------



## CORNHUSKER

Somebody stole my water hose. sad2sm


----------



## Boatless Potlicker

Long Pole said:


> I got $40,000 for a boat...what's the best "do-it-all"?


Used Shallow Sport, duh!


----------



## Blk Jck 224

I like midget strippers!


----------



## DirtKat

What are FAQ's?


----------



## Gilbert

Who makes the best rod?


----------



## Mad Mike

Are Unions good for America?


----------



## WillieT

POC Troutman said:


> i'm in as well


I'm out on this one......................... well I guess I'm in now.


----------



## OysterBay

May 21, 2011


----------



## Buffett Fan

Don't fly yer expensive RC plane over my property! If you do, I'll shoot it down!!!


----------



## Cool Hand

I want to buy some strimps..:spineyes:


----------



## Blk Jck 224

T-Rod helps keep our beaches safe for jeep runs. :texasflag


----------



## Bill Fisher

fat lady came in the shoe store today................................


----------



## OysterBay

TOWER BOATS!!!!


----------



## Privateer

Bill Fisher said:


> I'm going to costa rica in my new 75' Hatteras with all new accurate 80Ws and 130s on custom bent-butt rods and top-o'the-line custom lures from Bart, Joe Yee, and Coggins............
> 
> what knot do i tie


 do what I do...just tie one one!


----------



## gstanford85

Bill Fisher said:


> fat lady came in the shoe store today................................


Uh... NO PEG


----------



## Privateer

StinkBait said:


> I want to buy my kids a wolf/pit bull mix, what are your thoughts?
> (Kids are 18 mos & 3yrs)


 make sure they got rabies...shots...the kids...not the pit-wolf...


----------



## Privateer

Gilbert said:


> any body do flooring?


 I've laid carpet a few times...back in my younger days


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Green for the five-hundredth post on this waste of space thread. :slimer:


----------



## Privateer

CORNHUSKER said:


> Somebody stole my water hose. sad2sm


 shut up about your hose gilbert...I mean cornbert...


----------



## StinkBait

this thread is da chit


----------



## Privateer

Gilbert said:


> Who makes the best rod?


 IMHO...Italians!


----------



## Specks&Spots

Is it croaker season yet?


----------



## Privateer

Mad Mike said:


> Are Unions good for America?


 r u kidding me?...the *UNITED* States of America...C'mon man!


----------



## Privateer

Buffett Fan said:


> Don't fly yer expensive RC plane over my property! If you do, I'll shoot it down!!!


 ok...trodery fan...


----------



## sps

I have a 1989 GMC truck for sale. Runs good with a rebuilt transmission. Tags and inspection are current. Cold a/c and good heat. Asking $1200.00
Where should I post this at?


----------



## sps

What kind of riding lawnmower should I buy?:spineyes:


----------



## DANO

two words


Russel Lures


----------



## Mr. Breeze




----------



## speckle-catcher

where can I buy corkys?


----------



## DANO

speckle-catcher said:


> where can I buy corkys?


it's all in the eyes,..


----------



## Privateer

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Green for the five-hundredth post on this waste of space thread. :slimer:


 y'all...I got my 6.9 yards per carry... some one else is gonna have to take it to the end zone!


----------



## Bill Fisher

*Air Blowers!!!.........................*

insteada paper towels!!!!........ :hairout::hairout::hairout::hairout::hairout:

and you can always count on those cheap bastids to hang the TP the
wrong way too!...........

:hairout::hairout::hairout::hairout::hairout:


----------



## Mr. Breeze

Could you help me find the USA?


----------



## Main Frame 8

My garage is cleaner than yours.


----------



## BretE

I saw Bobby dragging arse in the left lane.............again.......


----------



## Specks&Spots

Does anyone have any GPS numbers to some good fishing spots in Galveston?


----------



## Jamie_Lee

Im on page 29, ya'll slow down!


----------



## driftfish20

Jamie_Lee said:


> Im on page 29, ya'll slow down!


No kidding!!!! I'm still trying to think of something to whine about.... Oh yeah light bulbs!!!

LOL


----------



## Jamie_Lee

Should I be blonde or brunette?


----------



## manintheboat

InfamousJ said:


> if you can't take it here, just go get on your facebook account and stay there all day long posting your life, emotions, and bodily functions every 20 seconds like a real winner


and be sure to mention every meal too.

Oh wait, they do that here too.


----------



## rsparker67

Wow, this thread took off today! I just saw it and already up to 39 pages... in a half a day! alot to whaaaa about today looks like!


----------



## InfamousJ

some of these posts offend me


----------



## driftfish20

InfamousJ said:


> some of these posts offend me


Maybe you should go into invisible mode for a while!:slimer:

LOL


----------



## InfamousJ

I need some help with my home remodel. I can't afford to do that and buy the boat I have on order.


----------



## hsif

Some of what you guys are saying has been posted before. Please search before you post!!!


----------



## speckle-catcher

what does TTT mean?


----------



## essayons75

Y'all all need a spankin'. This run-a-way thread has been going for nearly 12 hours and I was not notified? That ain't right!


----------



## roundman

this has to be one of the most posted on post for 1 day ?


----------



## Bobby

essayons75 said:


> Y'all all need a spankin'. This run-a-way thread has been going for nearly 12 hours and I was not notified? That ain't right!


Nobody wanted you on it.


----------



## Privateer

Hey Bobby...I seen where some other young dude got Miss Jiggly for his avatar...better regulate old man!


----------



## Barefoot Boy

Wha ja think was goin to happen... leavin yore pistole in yer truk overnite?


----------



## Long Pole

Beans or no beans in the chili?


----------



## Long Pole

Steaks...rare, medium rare, medium, medium well or well done?

Maybe just pink in the middle.


----------



## Long Pole

Bluewater or bay water?


----------



## Mad Mike

Why is their no looting in Japan, unlike NewOrleans?


----------



## Long Pole

Mad Mike said:


> Why is their no looting in Japan, unlike NewOrleans?


Is that a racist question?


----------



## Bobby

I was drunk and shot one of the many rats around my place with a very expensive pellet gun!!!!!


----------



## Long Pole

Hi Booby


----------



## Bocephus

:cheers:


----------



## DANO

My Fountain handles a 3-5ft chop better that any World Cat.


----------



## teamgafftop1

Still going at this?


----------



## DANO

single or mono hull ?


----------



## Bluewaterbound

Look y'all, ya don't have to go home, but y'all can't stay here on this thread forever !!!! :spineyes:


----------



## NewbieFisher

DANO said:


> single or mono hull ?


***? single is mono. dummasss


----------



## Gilbert

Jamie_Lee said:


> Should I be blonde or brunette?


naked


----------



## Gilbert

Privateer said:


> I've laid carpet a few times...back in my younger days


I lay pipe.


----------



## DANO

NewbieFisher said:


> ***? single is mono. *dummasss*


glad you caught onto this thread,....:doowapsta


----------



## Gilbert

any good beer reviews? 

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 13 seconds.


----------



## Privateer

yea...that's right newbie...ya better go back and edit your post...single* in* mono...freekin newb...didn't think we'd catch that did ya?


----------



## NewbieFisher

Privateer said:


> yea...that's right newbie...ya better go back and edit your post...single* in* mono...freekin newb...didn't think we'd catch that did ya?


wide gap.
keep that in mind and sleep on it
thats why there is an edit button for misspelled werds.


----------



## juanpescado

Arties or Croaker?


----------



## DANO

Fat side up or down


----------



## NewbieFisher

Gilbert said:


> naked


X10000
but you have to fight her bf to see the pics. since he runs the relationship.
i just get them sent to me cuz im me.


----------



## speckle-catcher

DANO said:


> Fat side up or down


women or briskets?


----------



## Gilbert

DANO said:


> Fat side up or down


fat side down on brisket and women :cop:


----------



## NewbieFisher

juanpescado said:


> Arties or Croaker?





DANO said:


> Fat side up or down


repeats
if youre gonna join in, read them all.


----------



## Gilbert

I got this blow up doll I drag around...........hwell:


----------



## DANO

Privateer said:


> yea...that's right newbie...ya better go back and edit your post...single* in* mono...freekin newb...didn't think we'd catch that did ya?


in need of pictionary



NewbieFisher said:


> wide gap.
> keep that in mind and sleep on it
> thats why there is an edit button for misspelled *werds*.


spell check police :cop:


----------



## DANO

NewbieFisher said:


> repeats
> if youre gonna join in, read them all.


Post patrol ! :cop:


----------



## DANO

speckle-catcher said:


> women or briskets?





Gilbert said:


> fat side down on brisket and women :cop:


either and or,..

just sayin'


----------



## NewbieFisher

DANO said:


> Post patrol ! :cop:


book'em dano


----------



## Long Pole

NewbieFisher said:


> book'em dano


That's old..keep up newb.


----------



## Long Pole

Chevy or Ford?


----------



## NewbieFisher

Long Pole said:


> That's old..keep up newb.


post padder.
and they all sukked


----------



## Gilbert

curado or revo?


----------



## DANO

The woman in the ad on the right side of the page keeps looking at me.


----------



## Long Pole

Is it ok for illegals to cone here and work, as long as they work hard?


----------



## juanpescado

NewbieFisher said:


> repeats
> if youre gonna join in, read them all.


Maybe you should read them all, I was here WAY BEFORE YOU, now go away, your bringing us down....


----------



## NewbieFisher

are itt schools really schools or just a fake school?


----------



## Gilbert

NewbieFisher said:


> are itt schools really schools or just a fake school?


have you ever worked with anything, high tech?


----------



## NewbieFisher

juanpescado said:


> Maybe you should read them all, I was here WAY BEFORE YOU, now go away, your bringing us down....


uhh, i was on this thread first, ive read them all, go learn english and reapply for a new handle


----------



## NewbieFisher

Gilbert said:


> have you ever worked with anything, high tech?


yes.
and its more involved than the weed eater you use.


----------



## DANO

NewbieFisher said:


> are itt schools really schools or just a fake school?


are you wondering about your diploma now ?


----------



## Gilbert

NewbieFisher said:


> yes.
> and its more involved than the weed eater you use.


the weed eater I got are electric start


----------



## NewbieFisher

DANO said:


> are you wondering about your diploma now ?


not at all. cracker jacks is a legitimate source of edumakation

besides, im smart enough to know i just posted and my sig is on the top of the post so i dont have to re-sign my name or initials at the bottom of the post so you know who just wrote it.


----------



## DANO

Gilbert said:


> the weed eater I got are electric start


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## DANO

NewbieFisher said:


> not at all. cracker jacks is a legitimate source of edumakation


so now we know,..


----------



## Gilbert

I bought my diploma from craigslist and I'm crazy paid now.


----------



## 535

WWGD?


----------



## DANO

Gilbert said:


> I bought my diploma from craigslist and I'm crazy paid now.


does the sticky stuff on it resemble anything out of a cracker jack box ?


----------



## Gilbert

some times when I laugh, a little bit of pee comes out


----------



## NewbieFisher

jc said:


> WWGD?


burn all liberals in hellll.


----------



## saggrock

Long Pole said:


> Is it ok for illegals to *cone* here and work, as long as they work hard?


Yes, if they don't CONE, then how will we know they are working?


----------



## NewbieFisher

Gilbert said:


> some times when I laugh, a little bit of pee comes out


out of your mouth?


----------



## Gilbert

NewbieFisher said:


> burn all liberals in hellll.


gary is a libtard, you big dummy.

what would gary do?


----------



## NewbieFisher

Gilbert said:


> gary is a libtard, you big dummy.
> 
> what would gary do?


drink. post. and get banned.
AGAIN


----------



## 535

I just spit coffee all over my screen!


----------



## Gilbert

omg....you owe me a new keyboard


----------



## NewbieFisher

jc said:


> I just spit coffee all over my screen!


you drink coffee at 10:15pm?
starbucks junkie. liberalism at its finest


----------



## 535

I just puked a little bit in my mouth!


----------



## NewbieFisher

jc said:


> I just puked a little bit in my mouth!


we all do the same, everytime you post


----------



## Gilbert

I'm looking for a lease.


----------



## 535

Pitbull


----------



## Gilbert

are the trout in the surf yet?


----------



## DANO

Gilbert said:


> I'm looking for a lease.


10 miles from home ??


----------



## Gilbert

DANO said:


> 10 miles from home ??


and $200 a gun


----------



## DANO

Airboats are the best


----------



## tdebo_713

We're all management minded


----------



## tdebo_713

Those WP&P guys are trying to keep us boaters off the water so they can have all the water for their own "private" fishing


----------



## Gilbert

catch and release


----------



## tdebo_713

You came in on plane in a no wake zone and your wake bumped my boat into the pier


----------



## DANO

Gilbert said:


> catch and release


In the grease


----------



## DANO

can my 20ft bayliner make it to the floaters?


----------



## Gilbert

my boat can run in spit and get up in dry sand


----------



## tdebo_713

I can see the neighbors deer stand right on my fence line.....from my deer stand that's well...right on the fence line....anyway now I'm scared he'll shoot me


----------



## tdebo_713

I saw my neighbor dump 3/4's of a bag of corn along my fence line and now he's shooting the deer that I've feed 2000lbs of corn to


----------



## tdebo_713

Is Axis meat good??


----------



## speckle-catcher

who verifies Snopes?


----------



## tdebo_713

Don't know if this is a repeat but I just got this in an email today


----------



## speckle-catcher

I searched and didn't see this - so I'm gonna post it here


----------



## tdebo_713

:hairout:It's comments like this that keep me from posting on here more!!!!!!:hairout:


----------



## essayons75

No way! This is Wedickulas.!


----------



## reelthreat

This thread is still going...

Anyway, I like long drifts on a shallow flats.


----------



## Gilbert

that's why I don't post reports on this site anymore.


----------



## tdebo_713

UH OH GO AHEAD AND ADD ANOTHER MEMBER TO BANDCAMP


----------



## reelthreat

Gilbert said:


> that's why I don't post reports on this site anymore.


Don't worry about the negative posts. Everyone really enjoys the screen vomit you post.


----------



## tdebo_713

What should I name my puke green Jeep???


----------



## Cool Hand

Just keep five....:help:


----------



## Gilbert

etec or optimax?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

Photoshop, I checked snopes, newbs!


----------



## speckle-catcher

it keeps going...


----------



## reelthreat

Yes I keep beer and fish in the same cooler. :doowapsta


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

Gas and the evil oil companies, they are nothing but greed, dont fill up on april 1st


----------



## tdebo_713

reelthreat said:


> Yes I keep beer and fish in the same cooler. :doowapsta


That's ok as long as the cooler IS NOT a Yeti. Yeti's are way to nice to keep fish in:cheers:


----------



## reelthreat

osoobsessed said:


> Photoshop, I checked snopes, newbs!


You really rely on a snopes for your fact checking. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## speckle-catcher

my neighbor's dog pooped in my yard, what should I do?


----------



## Gilbert

you can't beat my meat


----------



## reelthreat

tdebo_713 said:


> That's ok as long as the cooler IS NOT a Yeti. Yeti's are way to nice to keep fish in:cheers:


But I can keep fish on ice for two weeks without adding any more. Talk about cost savings!


----------



## speckle-catcher

I'm selling my ATV on craigslist, and got this email.

it looks likes a scam...what do you think?


----------



## tdebo_713

Did ya'll see Rusty riding that mechanical bull???? 


If not here's the 10 pictures I managed to click off during the 3 second ride.:texasflag:texasflag


----------



## TxDremz

....Someone stole my waterhose....


----------



## speckle-catcher

where does McBride buy his croakers?


----------



## Gilbert

I got drunk and shot a rat in my house. Want some sausage?


----------



## reelthreat

speckle-catcher said:


> where does McBride buy his croakers?


Me KNOW me KNOW! But I ain't telling.


----------



## Cool Hand

How to get heavy swirl marks out of your turlet.:cop:


----------



## Jasmillertime

Just cause I put pics of my gf on here in a bikini doesn't mean you can pm her and ask her out. ***? The nerve of some people


----------



## Gilbert

what do I ask for my birthday from my girlfriend. It can't be something that my wife would get me. any suggestions?


----------



## tdebo_713

I can't believe they threw that poor innocent 19 yr old boy in jail for 12 hours without even giving his parents a call first. I mean he was only going 88 in a 45. Dang crooked cops and their crooked ways


----------



## Cool Hand

*Relationship question because im a panty waiste*

I need help guys,my wife wants her boyfreind to spend the night this weekend (pouring the coals) while im out fishing.What should i do i'm a panty waiste and don't have a pot to **** in.


----------



## tdebo_713

I dropped my chicken phone in the chicken toilet....dang near took my pecker off


----------



## seabo

got dang, i started reading this around 9 thats 2 and a half hours of my life i wont never get back, missed the news, j, and the dog barking at some thief in the yard, wth...


----------



## Gilbert

its way past your bed time seabo!


----------



## Cool Hand

Thats 2 and a half hours of my life i'll never get back.........lol


----------



## Cool Hand

Poll!!!


----------



## Old Whaler

Just got home and somebody stole my m.....f.....g garden hose! Man I'm pizzed!


----------



## TXXpress

Bocephus said:


> The point is.....when you throw a rock into a pack of dogs, the one that gets hit yelps !
> 
> :dance:


Michael Berry! That old lady had a bunch of great one liners, didn't she?


----------



## tdebo_713

*My girlfriend's ex is threatening me*

We've been dating for 2 weeks and are getting pretty serious. She stays with me 2 out of every 3 nights. Anyway her crazy ex keeps threatening me what should I do??? I have a CHL and I'm pretty sure she's worth killing him oversad2smsad2sm


----------



## Cool Hand

Steaks on sale at Feista.


----------



## OysterBay

Wooden toilet seats are too expensive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PBD539

Does anyone eat hardheads?


----------



## Gilbert

I'm outta beer. Goodnight now!


----------



## ELF62

Dang 519 posts on a whiner thread. This beats the Greenie begging posts of a few years ago all to hell!


----------



## Main Frame 8

ELF62 said:


> Dang 519 posts on a whiner thread. This beats the Greenie begging posts of a few years ago all to hell!


What's a Greenie????


----------



## StinkBait

My wanker may be small but my offshore boat is bigger than yours.


----------



## gstanford85

Long Pole said:


> Steaks...rare, medium rare, medium, medium well or well done?
> 
> Maybe just pink in the middle.


Which way will I think taste best?


----------



## mastercylinder60

this thread would be useless even _with_ pictures.


----------



## iridered2003

StinkBait said:


> My wanker may be small but my offshore boat is bigger than yours.


you wanna bet?


----------



## StinkBait

This thread is over, MC has weighed in with his all important holier than thou opinion.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

OH, WAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH! SNIF... SNIFF... QUIT WHINING YOU F*[email protected] CRYBABY! BOOHOO!!!!! WHINE WHINE WHINE WHINE WAAAHHH!!


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea

You guys are hilarious. I will never get any work done today if this thread continues all day!!


----------



## boom!

crooks drive cars.


----------



## chazbo

Prayers needed................my DIL's boyfriends rotwieller has hemorrhoids...


----------



## roundman




----------



## Bocephus

Buncha crybabies !!!


----------



## boom!

My daughter will quit smoking when she goes into labor.


----------



## saltwatersensations

Hey while I am on the internet could anyone give me the number to the local Autozone???


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Is there really a difference between whining & *****ing?  sad4sm


----------



## CORNHUSKER

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Is there really a difference between whining & *****ing?  sad4sm


Yes, children whine, wimmen ****!!!


----------



## speckle-catcher

ELF62 said:


> Dang 519 posts on a whiner thread. This beats the Greenie begging posts of a few years ago all to hell!


537...and counting

and still not one useful bit of content.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

what kind of dog is this?


----------



## T_Sebastian

T_Sebastian said:


> Anyone need an a** whoopin?


Just wanted to apologize if I offended anyone


----------



## CORNHUSKER

T_Sebastian said:


> Just wanted to apologize if I offended anyone


Sure as heck didn't scare anyone.


----------



## tdebo_713

*Redfish is not redfish*

The waitress told me the restaurant switched my redfish with tilapia. It's ok though I got even with them. I stiffed the waitress on her tip:brew::brew::cheers:


----------



## Privateer

there...this otta do it


----------



## Privateer

How about some old Galveston memories?... the oldest one I can think of is Bobby...


----------



## PBD539

Cop shoots caged dog in front of child during raid.

Discuss...........


----------



## Long Pole

Why do cops think they can do whatever they want....

I'm going into the academy to pull them over.


----------



## Long Pole

OMG...a guy escaped out of the back of my patrol car. 

***? He's good.


----------



## tdebo_713

Privateer said:


> there...this otta do it


Snakes don't kill people cigarettes do


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

where's the "change" already???


----------



## PBD539

I left all my fishing rods, 4 wheeler & hand gun on the front seat of my truck. Some jack wagon had the gaul to steal them. They also stole my tail gate (POC)!!


----------



## tdebo_713

What tattoo should I get on my forehead???? Any suggestions???


----------



## PBD539

tdebo_713 said:


> What tattoo should I get on my forehead???? Any suggestions???


"I party with Meat N' the Hole"


----------



## tdebo_713

tdebo_713 said:


> What tattoo should I get on my forehead???? Any suggestions???[/QUOTE
> 
> Please no personal opinions


----------



## NewbieFisher

i cant believe not one "goodbye 2 cool, im never posting again" post


----------



## Long Pole

tdebo_713 said:


> Please no personal opinions


No, only positive personal opinions allowed.

It's the new thang.


----------



## Privateer

"open other end"


----------



## Long Pole

He couldn't pour water out of a boot with instructions on the heel.


----------



## Mad Mike

You "Cagers" need to watch out for us cool bikers..


----------



## Bill Fisher

Gilbert said:


> naked


there's 'naked'.......

and then there's 'Nekkid!'...........

'naked' means you ain't got no close on........

'Nekkid!' means you ain't got no close on and you up to something!...... 

vanessa williams* was 'Nekkid!'.............

[thank you Louis Grizzard]

*(anybody remember the 'miss america duck call'?







)


----------



## 24Buds

PBD539 said:


> Did ja eat it?


Puffy!



teamgafftop1 said:


> Didn't you start this J4A?


 A4A or J4A?


Long Pole said:


> Where do you hook a skrimp...peeled or unpeeled?
> 
> Can eat it too?


I like skrimps



sps said:


> Can you bbq camel toe?


I even add my own sauce



Long Pole said:


> Are those freaking Cheeto Puffs!!


 yep.


PBD539 said:


> Its 24buds' new avitar!!


 it will be soon!


PBD539 said:


> Do you have a smoker?


 I do thanks to Never Easy!

Post pics of your smoker!:cheers:

IBTL!


----------



## Bill Fisher

*HELP!........ Need Advise*

Where to stay in Antarctica?????........

15th anniversary with the wife........ 3rd with the new girlfriend

are penquins good to eat?..........

broiled or fried?


----------



## SV_DuckBuster

Which BBQ is better? Memphis or Texas

Boiling any meat before smoking it is sacrilegious!


----------



## Richard P

The best reading Ive done in a long time.

By the way, Im going fishing at blank and was wondering if anyone can tell me a couple good spots to fish?:work:


----------



## 24Buds

I have nothing to add. Can I get a rabbit with a pancake on its head?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

24Buds said:


> I have nothing to add. Can I get a rabbit with a pancake on its head?


of course you can.


----------



## 24Buds

osoobsessed said:


> of course you can.


 thank you


----------



## Long Pole

I pooped and dropped my phone in the toilet. 

Tried to retrieve it but hand got stuck in mud.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

check out the new stix and chicken lure combo giveaway for 2coolers only!


----------



## Long Pole

osoobsessed said:


> check out the new stix and chicken lure combo giveaway for 2coolers only!


Do 2cool guests get a chance?


----------



## Bill Fisher

osoobsessed said:


> of course you can.


that is soooooooo 1900's......... i prefer himalayan goats http://www.wimp.com/himalayangoats/ when i got nuttin to add


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

I'm going to go ahead and add my "Regarding REGARDING" thread to this list ...


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

Long Pole said:


> Do 2cool guests get a chance?


"gotta spread the green before giving Long Pole more" :cheers:


----------



## Bill Fisher




----------



## Long Pole

Somebody call the Waaaammbulance!!!


----------



## Long Pole

osoobsessed said:


> "gotta spread the green before giving Long Pole more" :cheers:


I gotcha covered. :brew2:


----------



## Bill Fisher

*WOW!....... you gotta see this!!!!.......*


----------



## Long Pole

Look at my wife in a bikini...


----------



## Bill Fisher

Long Pole said:


> Look at my wife in a bikini...


she has an 'outtie'!........


----------



## Bill Fisher

*LOOK AT MT CAT!!!!.... It Ain't Gotta Tail!......*



iridered2003 said:


> heres a few pics of my kitty POPPY. hes a tail less manxs. coolest cat i've ever had.


----------



## tdebo_713

*Flymonkey*

All those jerks over at flymonkey are talking about 2cool and making me mad!!! Here's our thread with 187 replies talking about how much they talk about us:hairout::an6:


----------



## juanpescado

NewbieFisher said:


> uhh, i was on this thread first, ive read them all, go learn english and reapply for a new handle


Uh i'm more ****** than you, and you can play with my handle...Now go soak bait bay raper....


----------



## DANO

tdebo_713 said:


> All those jerks over at flymonkey are talking about 2cool and making me mad!!! Here's our thread with 187 replies talking about how much they talk about us:hairout::an6:


Link?


----------



## teamgafftop1

Randomness.....just padding the thread count.


----------



## Long Pole

DANO said:


> Link?


Book 'em, Dano.


----------



## OysterBay

What kind of tires should I get for my truck?


----------



## DANO

Long Pole said:


> Book 'em, Dano.


the best I can do for now,....


----------



## Bill Fisher

OysterBay said:


> What kind of tires should I get for my truck?


rubber.......

duh!


----------



## Long Pole

Bill Fisher said:


> rubber.......
> 
> duh!


But the tread on the wooden tires lasts longer.


----------



## juanpescado




----------



## DANO

after the washing & drying is done,......

where do all the missing socks go ?


----------



## Bill Fisher

speaking o'wood..............

how'dja like them green shoes?


----------



## Long Pole

DANO said:


> after the washing & drying is done,......
> 
> where do all the missing socks go ?


They walk away. :doowapsta


----------



## juanpescado

Found a pic of Newbie....


----------



## PBD539

24Buds said:


> Puffy!
> 
> A4A or J4A?
> I like skrimps
> 
> I even add my own sauce
> 
> yep.
> 
> it will be soon!
> 
> I do thanks to Never Easy!
> 
> Post pics of your smoker!:cheers:
> 
> IBTL!


Ghay


----------



## teamgafftop1

24Buds said:


> A4A or J4A?


J4A....it's a new one.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

where are all the 2cool singles?????


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

PBD539 said:


> Ghay


bwahahahahahaha.....

"must spread green before giving it to PBD again"

sent using my fingers via dell pc, dell monitors, dell mouse and high speed fiber internet connection


----------



## tdebo_713

tdebo_713 said:


> All those jerks over at flymonkey are talking about 2cool and making me mad!!! Here's our thread with 187 replies talking about how much they talk about us:hairout::an6:[/QUOTE
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=324540&highlight=Flyhonky


----------



## Gilbert

I need crawfish in 3 weeks. What's the best price to go get them?


----------



## speckle-catcher

this thread has jumped the shark.


----------



## Bill Fisher

600?


----------



## sps

Can I use my .223 to kill elk?


----------



## Gilbert

dez was kicked out of the mall


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

Jerry Jones is a idiot, Texans rule.


----------



## PBD539

speckle-catcher said:


> this thread has jumped the shark.


This thread has nuked the fridge!


----------



## Teamgafftop2

osoobsessed said:


> bwahahahahahaha.....
> 
> "must spread green before giving it to PBD again"
> 
> I'll cover you on the green...but just this once.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

Teamgafftop2 said:


> osoobsessed said:
> 
> 
> 
> bwahahahahahaha.....
> 
> "must spread green before giving it to PBD again"
> 
> I'll cover you on the green...but just this once.
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: thank ya! :cheers:
Click to expand...


----------



## PBD539

*Fish ID please*

What type of fish is this


----------



## 535

I miss Boashna!


----------



## juanpescado

PBD539 said:


> What type of fish is this


Beats the hell out of me, I just post on here, I dont even fish....


----------



## Gilbert

any reports from east matty?


----------



## Gilbert

not looking for honey holes, just tell me where the fish are.


----------



## PBD539

Caught this guy on a fly rod at Boomvang from my kayak in January


----------



## Bill Fisher

*RIP, Barney......*


----------



## juanpescado

Gilbert said:


> any reports from east matty?


You wouldnt need one if you called me over the weekend, lol...


----------



## PBD539

PBD539 said:


> Caught this guy on a fly rod at Boomvang from my kayak in January


Ha, just laughed to myself. How many freekin power cords do one of those bastages take!?


----------



## juanpescado

Gilbert said:


> not looking for honey holes, just tell me where the fish are.


No fish in East....


----------



## juanpescado

62 pages and growing !!!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit

My pit bull has the mange and the runs but he will still whip your dogs arse!


----------



## Gilbert

juanpescado said:


> You wouldnt need one if you called me over the weekend, lol...


wound up fishing in galvetraz :headknock hwell:


----------



## Gilbert

juanpescado said:


> 62 pages and growing !!!!


11 pages for me


----------



## juanpescado

Gilbert said:


> 11 pages for me


Fantastic work, almost brought a tear to my eye, i'm proud of ya...How bout some cabbage!!!


----------



## juanpescado

or not


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Gilbert again.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Gas is too expensive...I hate gas companies!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

RN to BSN
RN to MSN
BSN to MSN

learn more

College of Health Professions
Western Governors University


----------



## backlash

Haute Pursuit said:


> Gas is too expensive...I hate gas companies!


Those burgers taste like sh!t.


----------



## 24Buds

I should have gave up 2cool for lent


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

backlash said:


> Those burgers taste like sh!t.


Fat Ho Burgers cater?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

hey guys, what other websites like 2cool do you frequent, post some links


----------



## saltwatersensations

Huh?


----------



## Bill Fisher

osoobsessed said:


> hey guys, what other websites like 2cool do you frequent, post some links


think you could afford it?........................ http://www.valueforum.com/


----------



## Bill Fisher

Bill Fisher said:


> Where to stay in Antarctica?????........
> 
> 15th anniversary with the wife........ 3rd with the new girlfriend
> 
> are penquins good to eat?..........
> 
> broiled or fried?


well........ i guess we won't be stayimg here

*South Pole's First Building Blown Up After 53 Years*

"It was a little sad, but the day goes on,"

http://news.yahoo.com/s/livescience/southpolesfirstbuildingblownupafter53years


----------



## tdebo_713

*Pimp my trailer*

I have some spare money and plenty of spare time so let's have a contest!!!! I shall call it "pimp my trailer" utility trailer that is:cheers:


----------



## PBD539

I like trailers!


----------



## iridered2003

24Buds said:


> I should have gave up 2cool for lent


you mite try to clean that black dot off your forehead:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta


----------



## tdebo_713

PBD539 said:


> I like trailers!


Consider this your invitation to the competition


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

I manscaped my junk today and have an awesome mohawk ...


----------



## 24Buds

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> I manscaped my junk today and have an awesome mohawk ...


 NO PICS PLEASE yes I know its all caps


----------



## Haute Pursuit

My wife is cheating on me with my neighbor while I am at work... should I still mow his grass before I get an internet recommended attorney?


----------



## 24Buds

Haute Pursuit said:


> My wife is cheating on me with my neighbor while I am at work... should I still mow his grass before I get an internet recommended attorney?


 ummm, what time are you getting off work today? I'm just askin


----------



## Haute Pursuit

24Buds said:


> ummm, what time are you getting off work today? I'm just askin


Just bring me a 6 pack of whatever beer has the most reviews on here and it's all good!


----------



## 24Buds

Haute Pursuit said:


> Just bring me a 6 pack of whatever beer has the most reviews on here and it's all good!


 ill bring 24. I fugure we can "share" those too:cheers:


----------



## iridered2003

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> I manscaped my junk today and have an awesome mohawk ...


im calling BS, we need pics:an6::an6::an6:


----------



## tdebo_713

These libtards just aren't getting it.


----------



## tdebo_713

These birthers just aren't getting it


----------



## Cool Hand

Sent while dumpping mud from the turlet.:cheers:


----------



## tdebo_713

Cowboy fans are so crude and rude


Texan fans need to stop cheering till they make the playoffs


----------



## Haute Pursuit

24Buds said:


> ill bring 24. I fugure we can "share" those too:cheers:


No bad sausage please!


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Wife keeps putting the dam toilet paper roll on backwards!


----------



## Mad Mike

Is a strike coming?


----------



## tdebo_713

*Help solve an argument between me and the wife*

If you have 4 shelves in a cabinet which one do you count as the 1st shelf??? Is the lowest one considered the 1st shelf or is the highest????:headknock


----------



## waterspout

Burp,, set the anchor... put the top up and hand me a cold beer while I hook this croaker on! BURP,,,!


----------



## InfamousJ

Throughout several posts on this forum I have shared my life story including what valuables I own and where I live... but I just wanted to let yall know that I will be going out of the country for next 7 days on a trip, so hopefully no thieves are reading this forum.


----------



## boat_money

just so ya'll know a4a doesn't mean anything for attention. according to google the first thing that comes up is adam 4 adam 
talk about a :an6: site!


----------



## Life Aquatic

I saved me a nickle on some mispriced hooks at Academy


----------



## InfamousJ

Hey guys, there's a policeman radaring on the corner of 146 and 147 so be careful (because I know everyone on here live and travels by 146 and 147 all the time).


----------



## Life Aquatic

Vote for me so i can win stuff


----------



## PBD539

...


----------



## boat_money

so last night i was fishing this lady's lights in our canal and she told me i had to leave cause i was making her dog bark. i didn't hear a dog.


----------



## roundman

.


----------



## waterspout

InfamousJ said:


> Throughout several posts on this forum I have shared my life story including what valuables I own and where I live... but I just wanted to let yall know that I will be going out of the country for next 7 days on a trip, so hopefully no thieves are reading this forum.


don't for get to report back as your getting on the plane and when you land so they know you made it ok.... also report when your heading home in case they decide to stay and party because you didn't hide the adult beverages good enough!

:headknock

Boat,, no talking about 24buds like that,, he's all out A4A now!:fish:


----------



## Life Aquatic

some rerun movie is on TV NOW!


----------



## PBD539

I'm bored... would anyone care to discuss cheating? Would you ever do it? Why or why not? Have you? Did you get caught? Did you feel guilty? Have you been cheated on? Did that make you do the same?

Let's hear some stories...


----------



## Life Aquatic

Ronnie Waters is a friend of mine


----------



## Bull Red

What's this thread about?


----------



## 100 FATHOMS

Just askin. Carry on!


----------



## big john o

Heres what ya'll sound like....

http://www.break.com/index/twin-baby-boys-having-a-conversation-2034135


----------



## waterspout

i just finished mowing the yard,,,,, I'm tired! think I'll go take a nap, then cook dinner and have a few cold ones. BURP! Oh crud, I need to go pick up someone from the airport but forgot who.... BURP!


----------



## Ontherocks

Here's a picture of my zit....


----------



## Long Pole

Do you throw away the undies with skid marks or turn them inside out?


----------



## Life Aquatic

lesbian trout, jus' sayin'


----------



## Long Pole

Long Pole said:


> Do you throw away the undies with skid marks or turn them inside out?


Nevermind, It went thru both sides. 

I'll post pics later...just dropped my phone in the toilet.


----------



## PBD539

I think the end has arrived!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

saw this 2cooler at a function, anyone know who he is?


----------



## Long Pole

Coke, Pepsi or Dr. Pepper?


----------



## Long Pole

osoobsessed said:


> saw this 2cooler at a function, anyone know who he is?


JC


----------



## FISH ON

George Bush did it.


----------



## tdebo_713

Long Pole said:


> Nevermind, It went thru both sides.
> 
> I'll post pics later...just dropped my phone in the toilet.


Make sure it's a pic of the underwear of current discussion and not a pic of the last incident


----------



## PBD539

osoobsessed said:


> saw this 2cooler at a function, anyone know who he is?


The Crocs are a dead giveaway!:an6:


----------



## Ontherocks

chazbo said:


> Prayers needed................my DIL's boyfriends rotwieller has hemorrhoids...


Tell him to quit eating jellyfish!


----------



## Bukkskin

:spineyes: WOW, Bo what did you start?? In before the 2Cool mainframe "MELTS DOWN":spineyes:. LMAO.:cheers:


----------



## Haute Pursuit

A bird crapped on my Bubba Keg! You think my ratbq is gonna taste funny?


----------



## tdebo_713

Ontherocks said:


> Tell him to quit eating jellyfish!


Why??? Should I be concerned if he's already eaten one????


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

Long Pole said:


> JC





PBD539 said:


> The Crocs are a dead giveaway!:an6:


sorry, i uploaded the wrong picture, you guys are right, does look like JC...

:biggrin:


----------



## PBD539

Hey 24Buds.......eat this!!!!


























Ok kids..... this is where chicken comes from! Yummy :biggrin:


----------



## PBD539

Here is some more to get your mouth watering!!!!

*







*

*Natto*
I recently came across a container of fermented soybeans in the supermarket. I don't mean an old container of soybeans some stockboy forgot to toss. These are fermented-on-purpose soybeans from Japan. That's what _Natto_ is. 
I remembered hearing about this stuff on _Iron Chef_ one time when it was the secret ingredient. The judges in the show were commenting on what a great job the chefs had done to "supress the smell" of the natto. I'm no Iron Chef, but I've got a clever way to supress the smell. _Don't put it in your *********** food._ I might not win "Battle Natto," but I promise you my dinner won't smell like stank-*** soybeans.
I found it slightly unsettling that the sealed styrofoam container had creepy little _airholes_ in it. As if what was inside needed to breathe. I dared to lift the lid, which made me regret that I needed to breathe. The natto was coated in some kind of sick slime and had the complex yet playful aroma of a dumpster in July.

Actually, the little pile inside looked kinda like baked beans. It also smelled kinda like baked beans. If they were baked in the filthy heat of Satan's *******. 








This particular batch was made by a company in Japan called *Shirakiku*. I haven't been able to determine if Shirakiku is a food manufacturer, or just a store that sells gag gifts and practical jokes. It might be both.
Not unlike Michael Jackson, these harmless soybeans had undergone some kind of hideous transformation. They were now a freakish version of their former selves. (Which, coincidentally, should also be kept away from your children.)

The most disturbing aspect of this stuff is it seems to get "_activated_" when you stir it. What I mean by this is, (and I may actually weep, but...) the slimy coating on the beans develops into *stringy, stretchy, marshmallow-like strands* that will forever haunt my dreams. 








Basically, if you move it back and forth enough, you're left with a gross, sticky mess. (Hey, natto and I have at least one thing in common!) And now that I think about it, that's exactly what it looks like the pranksters back at Shirakiku did into my beans. _You guuuys!_
I force-fed myself a big ol' spoonful, and found it to be slightly rancid and extremely bitter. Unfortunately, swallowing didn't help dissipate the flavor because the strings of bean jizz melted, coating my mouth and lips with a glistening sheen of sadness. 
The entire experience is difficult to describe, but if you can remember back to the very first time you made out with a hobo's ***, it's a lot like that.
What I find most hilarious is that there is an *expiration date* on the package. What could they possibly expect to happen to the product on this date *THAT HAS NOT ALREADY OCCURRED?!!!* 
Also, nestled in this mound of compost was a li'l packet of mustard. In its place, I would strongly suggest a written apology.
I do have one last theory about the date on the package. It may be an expiration date, but not for the beans. If you finish the container, that's the day you die.


----------



## PBD539

Don't commit to a salid yet......... there is more!!!

*







Pickled Pork Rinds*

While perusing the "Good Lord, NOOOO!" aisle of the supermarket, I came across the atrocity known as *Dolores Brand Pickled Pork Rinds*. These are not the crunchy pork rinds you'll often see over by the chips. These are their grosser, soggier, potentially botulism-ier cousins.
The label says "Ready to Eat." They left off "By Dumb-Asses."
There is also a red starburst proudly proclaiming "*Nuevo Envase de Vidrio Reusable*". Not knowing much Spanish, I could only assume that meant "*Oh **** -- A Jar of Skin!*"
I was wrong. It means: "*New Reusable Glass Container*" which I think is their subtle way of saying you can also use the jar to puke in.
Okay. I'm going to go consume. If I don't make it back to finish this review, tell my wife I love her. And not to eat the pork rinds.
******







******I'm back. First off, I would like to say to Dolores, I am sorry. I don't know what it is I did to you, but you have gotten me back and we're even.
I knew I was in trouble as soon as I opened the jar, and heard no reassuring vacuum seal. I must admit that made me nervous, but what are the odds of a dusty jar of warm pig skin going bad, right?
Lifting the lid revealed a weird sour smell, something akin to mild vinegar and stale meat. I almost want to say it was like a freshly douched pork chop. But I won't. Why? Because I'm a *********** gentleman.
As I attempted to fish out a "good one," I couldn't help notice the alarming skin texture. For all those times I wondered what it would be like to gnaw on my grandmother's thigh, I was about to find out.
Taking a bite, I quickly realized the swatch of fat wasn't chewy at all. In fact, it was eerily soft, not unlike my own swatches of fat. This was a blessing because less chewing meant less actual contact with my mouth. I think it's fair to say it was everything you'd expect from a sliver of briney fat. It was also the only time in my life my brain formed the sentence: "I have a mouth full of cellulite."







While I cannot endorse the eating of Pickled Pork Rinds, I do endorse playing with it like a puzzle. I did have some fun trying to put the pig back together, but eventually that got boring as I lost the will to live.

I have a feeling Dolores and I are not done. As long as she continues to market such treats as *Pickled Pork Lips* and the bewildering *Chili Brick*, I have no doubt she and I will do battle again.


----------



## Pablo

Where's the best place to eat in Rockport?


----------



## PBD539

Just when you thought it was safe....








*Cuitlacoche*
_Cuitlacoche_ is a black fungus that _infects_ corn fields, making the kernels bulbous and swollen as they fill with spores. It also goes by the name _Huitlacoche_. If you're having trouble with the pronounciation, it's: Cuitlacoche (kweet-lah-KOH-chay) or Huitlacoche (dat-sfrikin-NAS-tee).
It's safe to say this is the first time I've ever paid for an infection. (Insert mom joke!!)
I've read that U.S. farmers consider it a disease and destroy it. Farmers in Mexico put it in cans and sell it as a delicacy. I travelled far and wide to find my own precious can of Cuitlacoche. Okay, it was at my supermarket, but I had to drive like two miles to get there and got stuck at a couple of lights.

Enough chit-chat. I'm gonna go dine on a can of disease. Be right back! 








Oh, sweet Christ. Visually, I think the bar for Steve, Don't Eat It! is about to be set at a new low. So I'm going to ease you people into this one. Let's begin with a single spore-filled kernel before we examine the entire contents.

The following picture is a swear-to-God-unretouched-side-by-side comparison of a normal kernel of corn and an infected huitlacoche kernel, both from the same can. 








These results can also be achieved by bombarding a kernel of corn with gamma rays and then making it angry. (But be warned. You won't like it when it's angry.)
Alright, you've waited long enough.

Presenting the entire can of imported sludge (that I was actually charged money for)... 








Don't worry, I checked the ingredients before I tasted it. "Smoker's lung" was not on there.
Before I even got the whole can open, I detected a vague aroma of sweet corn, along with what I can only describe as a deep musky funk. Put 'em together and it smells like corn that forgot to wipe.
In just a single serving, you'll experience a wide array of textures. Without getting too gross, it's because the disease is more advanced in some kernels than others. One bite might be kinda chewy, while the next might burst in your mouth like a black pus-filled blister. (Whoops, forgot about the not-too-gross thing. Oh well. Nuts to you!)
So, how does Huitlacoche taste? Does it matter?? *LOOK AT IT!* 
I guess it would be fair to say it doesn't taste as truly horrible as it looks. The flavor is elusive and difficult to describe, but I'll try: _"Kinda yucky."_ Hey, that wasn't so hard after all. 
For any connoisseurs, I'm not sure if this stuff would go better with red wine or white. How about with a bottle of Bactine? I've always found that goes great with infections.

Huitlacoche also goes by some other names. It's frequently called _Maize Mushroom_, _Corn Smut_, and _Mexican Truffle_. I've even heard it referred to as "Devil Poop"-- but that was only after I said it. (For God's sake, it comes with little bits of corn already in it! Talk about a time-saver.) 









I thought it was interesting that Monteblanco chose to make their company logo the focal point of the can. I also found a can of huitlacoche from Goya. They, too, have downplayed the visuals by hiding it in a mild-mannered burrito.










I went ahead and made a new can label for the gang back at Cuitlacoche Central. As always, this is a free service.


----------



## waterspout

BURP!


----------



## InfamousJ

PBD539 said:


> Here is some more to get your mouth watering!!!!


----------



## PBD539

And now....The coup-de-gra!!!!

Imagine a cute little silkworm all snug in his cocoon. Perhaps his name is Arthur. 
He rubs his tiny hands together and thinks, "Finally. Tomorrow I get my wings!" Arthur drifts off to sleep with dreams of floating across a summer breeze... until he's unceremoniously slapped in a can, now destined to float through the intestines of a dumbass named Steve. (Cue: comical trombone.)

Someone recently told me they don't eat peanut butter because the FDA permits it to legally contain a certain amount of insect parts. This person might not want to buy a can of Silkworm Pupas. The amount of bugs in here is downright wacky. 








The writing on the can is all in Korean. It just so happens that I have a Korean aunt who was happy to provide a translation. 
The big red letters say "Bun Dae Ki" or "Silkworm Snacks." Apparently "Snacks" is a very powerful word. It's all you need to transform any putrid item into a fun new treat. The next time you see some kid go two knuckles deep in his nose and then consume the treasures within, don't be grossed out. He's just enjoying some Booger Snacks! 
I won't bore you with every word on the can, but I'll hit the highlights...







Any words in an oval demand attention. The yellow oval on this can says "*High Protein - Great side dish when drinking alcohol.*" I imagine this came from the silkworm marketing team when faced with the nagging question "*Who the ****'s gonna eat this?!*" The answer: *DRUNKS!*
On the back of the can is a list of bullet points. One of them is: "*Warning! Some people may be allergic to silkworms, and get blotches or break out from eating the contents of this can.*" Luckily I can't read Korean, so I'm good.
Sadly there is no "Serving Size" listed-- ruining my hopes that the serving size might be _zero_.

Alright, I've stalled as long as I can. It's time for me to get pupified... 








I found it odd that the pull-tab was actually on the bottom of the can, until I realized this is just a time-saver for people who'd rather open it right over the garbage.

Below is a "beauty shot" of just one of the 106 pupae found in the can. Mmmm. Is it me, or does that penny suddenly look delicious? 








These little guys only cost me 79 cents. That's a mere 0.7 cents per pupa. Quite the bargain... for a can of dead, turd-like moths... in their own gravy... why God... WHY??

The pile of moist cocoons looked so sad sitting there (like so many piles of moist cocoons will) that I decided to cheer them up. Make 'em feel fancy! One doily, some frilly toothpicks and a few dry heaves later, and I'd say mission accomplished! 








With pinky extended, I chose an an extra pupy one and popped it in my mouth. The silkworm pupas didn't have a strong flavor. In fact, they had the somewhat familiar flavor of bad canned peas. With just a hint of mildew. Overall, not terrible. 
But what caught me off guard was the crunchy cocoon. Silk my ***. This was like chewing on tiny bones. The good news is I was immediately distracted by the unexpected squirt of briny liquid that shot out into my mouth. A little heads up would have been nice. (insert joke!)
Having gotten the tasting out of the way, I decided to conduct a miniature pupa autopsy. Armed with an X-acto blade I carefully tried to peel away the cocoon to see what I could find. What I found was, I have the knife skills of an epileptic monkey. 
The cocoon just gave way to a mushy pile of moth guts. Or as I like to call them, Moth Gut Snacks!

The best I could hope for was a clean split, right down the middle. Which is ironic, because this type of cut is referred to as a "butterfly." (See, cuz it's a caterpillar... and the cocoon with the... thing... Look I didn't say it was _funny_, I said it was _ironic._ Get off my back, alright? What did I do to _you?!_) 








That X-Acto would go so nicely across my wrists just about now.

All of this reminded me of something I had seen in one of my sons' board books. After a bit of searching I found it in the next to last page of "The Very Hungry Caterpillar." 









At the end of the story the little guy emerges as a beautiful butterfly and the transformation is complete. 








Please note the hole in the page. That was chewed there by my son. I used to think he did it because he was teething. Now I know he was just trying to eat the butterfly, and he takes after his daddy. That's my boy!
Alright, I'm gonna go get loaded. Who am I to disobey an oval?

But before I do, I've been feeling bad about our pal Arthur. Since he gave his life in the name of Steve, Don't Eat It, I thought it would be nice to give him the gift of flight after all. 








*Go Artie, go! Fly and be free!*


----------



## 24Buds

PBD539 said:


> Hey 24Buds.......eat this!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok kids..... this is where chicken comes from! Yummy :biggrin:


 I might have tried it, but the look on the kids face......maybe not. hwell:


----------



## gstanford85

*The original post:*

So, my boyfriend bought a '96 Cherokee (XJ) SE, for way too much, like around $3,000. It broke down and he has put another $2,500 in it and totally rebuilt the engine and did a lot of after market work on it. He has and will do all the labor himself, he refuses to pay for labor. Now, he finds out that the motor needs to be taken back out and fixed again and is looking at another $700. I said he should just sell it and wipe his hands clean, he says he won't make enough.

Firstly, what is your guys' opinion on what he should do? Secondly, how much do you think he could make parting it versus just the whole car as is?

Thanks for your guys' opinions!

*The reply, sounds about like a 2cool opini*on:

You want my opinion? Ok&#8230;

Shut the hell up. You're not his wife. You're not paying for the repairs. It's absolutely none of your business what he does with his Jeep or his money. I know your type well&#8230; first it's "Sell the Jeep because it's costing too much money." Then it's "No, you can't go spend the weekend with your buddies because I need you to take me shopping." Then it's "Oh gee, honey&#8230; I'm pregnant. Gosh, I have no idea how that happened."

You're a DreamKiller. You kill a guy's dreams, take away his future, tie him down with a fat mortgage and too many babies, and turn him into just another miserable guy wondering, "How the hell did I get here?"

Do you really want to help him? Here's what you do&#8230; go to your local library (it's a big building with books inside) and check out a couple of books on rebuilding engines. Read them, over and over, until YOU understand what needs to be done. Then help him get that engine out and rebuild it. Tie your hair back in a ponytail, put on some old jeans and get your hands dirty. Hand him wrenches, hold the light, pull the wire connectors apart, help him get the hood off&#8230; help him with anything he needs. When he gets tired, run inside and make him a hot lunch or dinner. Fix him coffee, hot chocolate, whatever he wants. (But NO beer. Beer is for when the job is done.)

Then when the day is over and you're both exhausted from working on the engine, push him into a hot shower and jump in with him. Scrub his back, wash his hair, rinse him off, and dry him with fluffy towels still hot from the dryer. Then push him into bed and screw his ears off. Then get up the next day and do it all over again.

Make him realize that rebuilding an engine is a slow and methodical process. Make him realize that every step should be regarded as surgery; every step must be perfect&#8230; perfect torque, perfect fit, perfectly clean. If you run into a step that you just can't figure out, ask for help from someone who knows what he's doing. Are you cute? Put on a low-cut top, show some cleavage and go (by yourself) to the local Jeep shop, and explain to the guys that you are helping your boyfriend to rebuild his engine and neither of you can figure out this one little step, and do they have any advice&#8230;

Think it won't work? Think again. We guys love to help cute girls, even if they have a boyfriend. (Hey, maybe you've got a sister, or girlfriend&#8230

But absolutely DO NOT whine or complain. Do not say a single negative thing. Not a single "Oooooo, I broke a nail." If you break a nail, or cut your finger, or bang a knuckle, you just shut up and DEAL WITH IT. You should be a hopelessly optomistic, never-say-die cheerleader, encouraging him every step of the way.

That's my opinion.


----------



## Specks&Spots

:hairout:Will Academy take back a broken rod I bought at a garage sale?:hairout:


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

"for the guys that hunt mexico....is it safe?"


----------



## StinkBait

Why is Popeye's frying smaller chickens?


----------



## saltwatersensations

Just here to push this thread to 700 post count


----------



## StinkBait

saltwatersensations said:


> Just here to push this thread to 700 post count


greenie!


----------



## 24Buds

saltwatersensations said:


> Just here to push this thread to 700 post count


 +1


----------



## Gilbert

what is there to do in New Braunsfels tonight besides watch swamp people?


----------



## 24Buds

Did txgoddess get post #666?


----------



## boom!

*WDGG?*


----------



## tdebo_713

Gilbert said:


> what is there to do in New Braunsfels tonight besides watch swamp people?


Choot it choot it. Dat der is da lochness monsta


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

"NO JC....not at the table!"


----------



## boat_money

i found some new jig hooks that rattle. some guy up in rockport sells those and plastic white boots too i have been told.


----------



## Long Pole

My "friend" has itchy butt, is it from hemroids or the clap?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

boat_money said:


> i found some new jig hooks that rattle. some guy up in rockport sells those and plastic white boots too i have been told.


try Roy's in corpus, they should have them :biggrin:


----------



## tdebo_713

Long Pole said:


> My "friend" has itchy butt, is it from hemroids or the clap?


Take it to the medical advice forum. I'm sure we have one. You're clogging up TTMB with useless posts


----------



## Bocephus

Buncha cybabies !!!


----------



## NewbieFisher

Bocephus said:


> Buncha cybabies !!!


whiney asssscrybabies


----------



## waterspout

How far from a fence line should I put my feeder to get the neighbors 180class tagged ear monster over it?


----------



## Long Pole

waterspout said:


> How far from a fence line should I put my feeder to get the neighbors 180class tagged ear monster over it?


Is the fence on your property or his?


----------



## texasdave

*shoes*

What about the green shoes?

Texasdave


----------



## Long Pole

Who has these damm green shoes?


----------



## Long Pole

Where do ya'll work to posts useless drivel all day?


----------



## waterspout

Long Pole said:


> Is the fence on your property or his?


neither,, I'm hunting off a county road in Fredericksburg! No wardens been out there in years and I know a old widow women that lives at the beginning of the road! :cheers:


----------



## Mad Mike

What's the best caliber for hunting deer in Texas?


----------



## CFJTEX

This thread is making "my feet stink"


----------



## tdebo_713

waterspout said:


> How far from a fence line should I put my feeder to get the neighbors 180class tagged ear monster over it?


Sounds like it's time for me to go ahead and high fence the remaining 5 miles of our common fence line...Great there goes my low fence qualification:hairout:


----------



## tdebo_713

Mad Mike said:


> What's the best caliber for hunting deer in Texas?


It doesnt matter...I've been told it's safer to hunt in Mexico


----------



## Haute Pursuit

...but Beyonce had the greatest video of all time!


----------



## waterspout

tdebo_713 said:


> Sounds like it's time for me to go ahead and high fence the remaining 5 miles of our common fence line...Great there goes my low fence qualification:hairout:


Well, go ahead,, I pee your feeders first!:doowapsta


----------



## tdebo_713

tdebo_713 said:


> Sounds like it's time for me to go ahead and high fence the remaining 5 miles of our common fence line...Great there goes my low fence qualification:hairout:





waterspout said:


> Well, go ahead,, I pee your feeders first!:doowapsta


Y'all heard him!!! He's an admitted trespasser!!! This is your only warning!!!:hairout:


----------



## tdebo_713

Firefox 4 is smokin fast...just sayin


Sorry Mont


----------



## 535

Thanks for all you do big guy!!!


----------



## Long Pole

jc said:


> Thanks for all you do big guy!!!


That's what she said...


----------



## Cody C

My igloo holds ice for 176 hours


----------



## Haute Pursuit

When is the next JQ concert?


----------



## Cody C

What's the shallowest running boat that can handle a northern blowing through north Galveston bay?


----------



## Long Pole

Where's a Buc-ees on the way to....


----------



## LouieB

waterspout said:


> Well, go ahead,, I pee your feeders first!:doowapsta


Come on Spout....get it right.

It's "I **** your feeder. I **** your bushes. I **** your trees. I **** your fence. And I **** you."

***??? You can't say P I S S ?


----------



## tdebo_713

Cody C said:


> My igloo holds ice for 176 hours


Any problems with the hinges, latches or handles breaking???


----------



## Cody C

My daughter is 5 years old and weighs 40 lbs. What caliber can she shoot a whitetail in the head at 250 yards? Thanks


----------



## speckledred

Best way to get that 180 ear tagged buck is to sit in his blind but I like my pick-up. Beyonce sucks.


----------



## InfamousJ

I'm a fly fisherman.


----------



## Long Pole

InfamousJ said:


> I'm a fly fisherman.


Is that your facebook status?


----------



## tdebo_713

Cody C said:


> My daughter is 5 years old and weighs 40 lbs. What caliber can she shoot a whitetail in the head at 250 yards? Thanks


I'd have to go with a .22. It should do the trick if not no big deal


----------



## Bull Red

Live bait or artificial?


----------



## Long Pole

Mullet or Mud Minnow?


----------



## Bull Red

Long Pole said:


> Mullet or Mud Minnow?


 Croaker


----------



## Gilbert

why would you shoot an elephant?


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Help!!! My croaker ate a whole bag of TTF Trout Killers! Do I need to take him to the vet?


----------



## Long Pole

Bull Red said:


> Croaker


That's not fair to the rod jerkers.


----------



## Bull Red

Gilbert said:


> why would you shoot an elephant?


 To hear a BIG THUD............


----------



## Long Pole

Gilbert said:


> why would you shoot an elephant?


Why not?


----------



## Bull Red

Haute Pursuit said:


> Help!!! My croaker ate a whole bag of TTF Trout Killers! Do I need to take him to the vet?


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## tdebo_713

Long Pole said:


> Mullet or Mud Minnow?


You're talking about hair styles right??? Go with the mud minnow, the mullet is way over rated


----------



## Bull Red

tdebo_713 said:


> You're talking about hair styles right??? Go with the mud minnow, the *mullet* is way over rated


It was good enough for Billy Ray Cyrus so it's good enough for............

Billy Ray Cyrus. :biggrin:


----------



## Bull Red

As Mont would say "what a waste of band width!"


----------



## Long Pole

Haute Pursuit said:


> Help!!! My croaker ate a whole bag of TTF Trout Killers! Do I need to take him to the vet?


Can you give us a little more detail?

Location?
Water Clarity?
Wind direction?
Wind speed?
Water flowage?
Wading (if so, wet or dry), boating or bank?
Color of bait?
How did you rig it?
What were you drinking?
Why did you choose that bait?
Was it crowded?
Inshore or offshore?
Bay, lake, river, bayou or IC?
What's your croaker's name?
Did hit thump it or tap it?
Did ya eat it?

Etc...


----------



## Gilbert

I video taped myself cheating. hwell:


----------



## Long Pole

tdebo_713 said:


> You're talking about hair styles right??? Go with the mud minnow, the mullet is way over rated


I beg to differ...


----------



## Bull Red

Long Pole said:


> I beg to differ...


Bidness in the front, party in the rear. :an6:


----------



## Long Pole

Gilbert said:


> I video taped myself cheating. hwell:


It don't count if you cheat on yourself. Switch!! :mpd:


----------



## Bull Red

Even though it's only Thursday, I think we should get started on a ~~~Friday Music~~~ thread.......NOT!


----------



## Bull Red

Gilbert said:


> I video taped myself cheating. hwell:


 Were you using your left hand? :slimer:


----------



## Bull Red

Soooo..... I guess this thread is for upping your post count???


----------



## jeff.w

750+ replies. More than half of those are from Long pole. :work:


----------



## Long Pole

Bull Red said:


> Soooo..... I guess this thread is for upping your post count???


.


----------



## Long Pole

Bull Red said:


> Soooo..... I guess this thread is for upping your post count???





jeff.w said:


> 750+ replies. More than half of those are from Long pole. :work:


Actually it was only 147. But thanks for the care.

148 now.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Bull Red said:


> Bidness in the front, party in the rear. :an6:


You get permission from Gary to post his pic???


----------



## 24Buds

You forgot igloo, colman or yeti ?



Long Pole said:


> Can you give us a little more detail?
> 
> Location?
> Water Clarity?
> Wind direction?
> Wind speed?
> Water flowage?
> Wading (if so, wet or dry), boating or bank?
> Color of bait?
> How did you rig it?
> What were you drinking?
> Why did you choose that bait?
> Was it crowded?
> Inshore or offshore?
> Bay, lake, river, bayou or IC?
> What's your croaker's name?
> Did hit thump it or tap it?
> Did ya eat it?
> 
> Etc...


----------



## Long Pole

24Buds said:


> You forgot igloo, colman or yeti ?


Nope, that's part of the "Etc."

That pretty much covers everything I didn't call out.


----------



## sps

All I see are red xxx's


----------



## 535

so my best friend is getting married and I need to plan a bachelor party but don't want to do the same old topless bar thing. Any suggestions?


----------



## Gilbert

jc said:


> so my best friend is getting married and I need to plan a bachelor party but don't want to do the same old topless bar thing. Any suggestions?


bottomless bar?


----------



## Long Pole

jc said:


> so my best friend is getting married and I need to plan a bachelor party but don't want to do the same old gay bar thing. Any suggestions?


Fixed it fo ya.


----------



## Bull Red

jc said:


> so my best friend is getting married and I need to plan a bachelor party but don't want to do the same old topless bar thing. Any suggestions?


You could hire a gay midget stripper........


----------



## sps

Shaven or Bushy?


----------



## Bill Fisher

Bull Red said:


> Bidness in the front, party in the rear.


sad3sm

it's,.......

Liquor up front,... 
Poker in the rear


----------



## tdebo_713

*Help finally solve our argument*

The wife and I have been furiously fighting over wether or not the ketchup should be stored in the fridge or the pantry after opening. She claims it will go bad if it wasn't put in the fridge and doesn't want to take the risk of getting sick. I on the otherhand know for a fact that it wiill not spoil or cause any illness. I would let her have her way but I hate putting cold ketchup on my fries which in turn makes them cold. Please Please Please help solve our problem 2-cool!!! We are on the verge of divorce over this very serious matter :headknock What do we do??? :question::question::question:


----------



## BretE

Obvious......wife has to go....


----------



## speckle-catcher

tdebo_713 said:


> The wife and I have been furiously fighting over wether or not the ketchup should be stored in the fridge or the pantry after opening. She claims it will go bad if it wasn't put in the fridge and doesn't want to take the risk of getting sick. I on the otherhand know for a fact that it wiill not spoil or cause any illness. I would let her have her way but I hate putting cold ketchup on my fries which in turn makes them cold. Please Please Please help solve our problem 2-cool!!! We are on the verge of divorce over this very serious matter :headknock What do we do??? :question::question::question:


restaurants don't refrigerate the ketchup either.

remind of her of that every time she goes out to eat and asks for ketchup.


----------



## Life Aquatic

tdebo_713 said:


> The wife and I have been furiously fighting over wether or not the ketchup should be stored in the fridge or the pantry after opening. She claims it will go bad if it wasn't put in the fridge and doesn't want to take the risk of getting sick. I on the otherhand know for a fact that it wiill not spoil or cause any illness. I would let her have her way but I hate putting cold ketchup on my fries which in turn makes them cold. Please Please Please help solve our problem 2-cool!!! We are on the verge of divorce over this very serious matter :headknock What do we do??? :question::question::question:


Cancel my subscription.....I don't want anymore of your issues.


----------



## tdebo_713

Life Aquatic said:


> Cancel my subscription.....I don't want anymore of your issues.


If you don't have something positive and helpful to post about any of my problems you are not allowed to comment on them :biggrin: That is why I air my problems on an open public forum ya know:walkingsm


----------



## Gilbert

you got bigger problems than ketchup, you live in rosharon.


----------



## Ontherocks

I can't keep up, I'm getting dizzy........


----------



## tdebo_713

Gilbert said:


> you got bigger problems than ketchup, you live in rosharon.


Way uncalled for Mr... I'll have you know Rosharon is a wonderful place to raise a family. You do know that there is a sky diving park here right!!! Which besides the occasional death is nice to watch!!!


----------



## iridered2003

Bull Red said:


> Croaker


i use PIGGY,dead. i can make them suckers look alive


----------



## Gilbert

tdebo_713 said:


> Way uncalled for Mr... I'll have you know Rosharon is a wonderful place to raise a family. You do know that there is a sky diving park here right!!! Which besides the occasional death is nice to watch!!!


is ortega's bar still open?


----------



## tdebo_713

Gilbert said:


> is ortega's bar still open?


Yes sir it sure is:cheers: Ortega's and Pop a Top are my 2 options for beer joints


----------



## waterspout

burp! had 2 log on for this! BURP, WAITRESS,,,, CHOP CHOP!


----------



## Bobby

My homelife is so pitiful I have to get drunk as soon as I get home from work, then post on 2cool.


----------



## speckle-catcher

Bobby said:


> My homelife is so pitiful I have to get drunk as soon as I get home from work, then post on 2cool.


at least they get drunk...you do it sober.

:slimer:


----------



## waterspout

Bobby said:


> My homelife is so pitiful I have to get drunk as soon as I get home from work, then post on 2cool.


 YEP, THAT'S OLD PEOPLE DO,, I see you post late often:biggrin::an6::brew:


----------



## tdebo_713

Bobby said:


> My homelife is so pitiful I have to get drunk as soon as I get home from work, then post on 2cool.





speckle-catcher said:


> at least they get drunk...you do it sober.
> 
> :slimer:


BOOYAKASHA!!!! Burn:rybka:


----------



## Gilbert

tdebo_713 said:


> Yes sir it sure is:cheers: Ortega's and Pop a Top are my 2 options for beer joints


that dude still fight with his ol lady?


----------



## Haute Pursuit

My buddy's, cousins, ex-wife smashed my waterloo in the truck door and they won't replace it... Can I take them to small claims court??? It was secured by a second lien on my single wide and I hear a truck backing up now!!! Can I get my only corky back in the same preceedings??? Help!!!!


----------



## Bocephus

Buncha crybabies !!!


----------



## tdebo_713

Gilbert said:


> that dude still fight with his ol lady?


The owner of Ortega's?? If so I haven't really been in there to much while he's been there. But when I do see him he's always got those sunglasses on.

Cause 



:cheers:


----------



## Gilbert

tdebo_713 said:


> The owner of Ortega's?? If so I haven't really been in there to much while he's been there. But when I do see him he's always got those sunglasses on.
> 
> Cause
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


yeah. he use to throw down with his gal. Crazy stuff.


----------



## StinkBait

Need OB/GYN recommendations. My wife (of 2 years, happily in love) went out with the girls last night. She came in at 4 this morning smelling like booze and complaining that her uterus was bruised and she doesn't remember how it happened. And yes we are in love and I am the only one for her so don't be suggesting lawyers, I work offshore and my best friend helps her out while I am gone. Thanks!


----------



## Gilbert

StinkBait said:


> Need OB/GYN recommendations. My wife (of 2 years, happily in love) went out with the girls last night. She came in at 4 this morning smelling like booze and complaining that her uterus was bruised and she doesn't remember how it happened. And yes we are in love and I am the only one for her so don't be suggesting lawyers, I work offshore and my best friend helps her out while I am gone. Thanks!


I practice OB/GYN on the side. I'll take a look. :bounce:


----------



## Bobby

waterspout said:


> YEP, THAT'S OLD PEOPLE DO,, I see you post late often:biggrin::an6::brew:


Not too often. But I'm not drunk when I do.:biggrin:


----------



## tdebo_713

Gilbert said:


> yeah. he use to throw down with his gal. Crazy stuff.


Yeah I wouldn't doubt it one bit. I've seen some pretty wild stuff around that place.


----------



## StinkBait

Gilbert said:


> I practice OB/GYN on the side. I'll take a look. :bounce:


Thanks Mr. Gilbert for the offer, you will need to have access to a squeeze chute.


----------



## tdebo_713

StinkBait said:


> Need OB/GYN recommendations. My wife (of 2 years, happily in love) went out with the girls last night. She came in at 4 this morning smelling like booze and complaining that her uterus was bruised and she doesn't remember how it happened. And yes we are in love and I am the only one for her so don't be suggesting lawyers, I work offshore and my best friend helps her out while I am gone. Thanks!


I've been through this a few times with the ol' wife myself. Best I can figure the bar stool had to be upside down and she just didn't realize it and....well you get the picture


----------



## Long Pole

Can't believe it if I can't see it.


----------



## speckle-catcher

Long Pole said:


> Can't believe it if I can't see it.


naaaaaaahhhh - too easy.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Long Pole said:


> Can't believe it if I can't see it.


You know you can't see nuthin with all those boy-butt hairs constantly poking your eyes... :biggrin:


----------



## InfamousJ

look at this, the same old posters everytime stirring it up. I am getting tired of the shenanigans.


----------



## Bigwater

InfamousJ said:


> look at this, the same old posters everytime stirring it up. I am getting tired of the shenanigans.


Hey J Lets go crash the party at McTrouts this weekend!

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## StinkBait

tdebo_713 said:


> I've been through this a few times with the ol' wife myself. Best I can figure the bar stool had to be upside down and she just didn't realize it and....well you get the picture


That is what I am thinking happened to her, greenie to you my friend!


----------



## tdebo_713

Bigwater said:


> Hey J Lets go crash the party at McTrouts this weekend!
> 
> Biggie:biggrin:


I know the McLimit is 10 but remember it's good sportsmanship to only keep 5 of the McTrout :goldfish::goldfish::goldfish::goldfish::goldfish:


----------



## seabo

come on yall ,try and stay on topic here!


----------



## seabo

ttt...


----------



## Long Pole

Haute Pursuit said:


> You know you can't see nuthin with all those boy-butt hairs constantly poking your eyes... :biggrin:


What do you sit around and think about?


----------



## tdebo_713

seabo said:


> come on yall ,try and stay on topic here!


You are right. Didn't meant to hi-jack the thread. My sincerest apologies to the OP


----------



## Long Pole

Can't wait to hit 3000...

Winning!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Long Pole said:


> What do you sit around and think about?


Your butt-y 2iron sent me a video... it was disturbing to say the least. At least pretend to gag now and then... LOL And don't be screaming Dez!


----------



## chickenboy




----------



## Cody C

Ttt


----------



## Long Pole

Haute Pursuit said:


> Your butt-y 2iron sent me a video... it was disturbing to say the least. At least pretend to gag now and then... LOL And don't be screaming Dez!


So, how long did you watch it?


----------



## tdebo_713

It's time to step it up a notch


----------



## 100 FATHOMS

Do you remember the one armed stripper that used to work at the Ocean Cabaret?


----------



## Melon

Just wanted to post!


----------



## PBD539

Donkey show!


----------



## Long Pole

Where to get brakes...meiko or meineke?




Just breaks sucks!


----------



## PBD539

100 FATHOMS said:


> Do you remember the one armed stripper that used to work at the Ocean Cabaret?


she worked at Texas Sugar in pasadena too.


----------



## 535

who the hell sent me this friend request on gheybook????

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?=743264506


----------



## Long Pole

jc said:


> who the hell sent me this friend request on gheybook????
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?=743264506


You really have one?

Maybe it is true....


----------



## tdebo_713

*Breaking News*

*New world record buck story* 
Now! This is a True Story

*M**y faith in Internet stories has been restored. Finally, some honesty in big buck hunting stories...*








*Here's a picture of the new world record whitetail buck. *
*
It was taken by the cousin of a co-worker's sister's, uncle's, best friend's, son-in-law's, niece's hairdresser's, neighbor's ex-boyfriend's oldest nephew. Reportedly it will score 2603-1/8 by B&C standard and was shot in West Texas on a really windy day, 85 degrees downhill, around a curve at 900 yards with a .22 cal. rifle.*
*
Supposedly, this deer had killed a Brahma bull, two Land Rovers, and six Jehovah's Witnesses in the last two weeks alone. They said it was winning a fight with Bigfoot when it was shot. It has also been confirmed that the buck had been seen drinking discharge water from a nuclear power plant.*

*All this has been checked and confirmed on Snopes.com. Really. Honest!!!*



:work::work::work::work:


----------



## 535

Melon said:


> Just wanted to post!


.


----------



## speckle-catcher

but who checks snopes?


----------



## PBD539

Do yall ever,...you know,....get that "unfresh feeling"?


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Long Pole said:


> So, how long did you watch it?


Until I could stop laughing and hit the back button! LOL


----------



## PBD539

Shoot em, Shoot em......Shoot dat gataaa!


----------



## tdebo_713

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Long Pole*  
_So, how long did you watch it?_



Haute Pursuit said:


> Until I could stop laughing and hit the back button! LOL


PO PO PO POST IT UP!!! We all wanna be like


----------



## driftfish20

PBD539 said:


> Do yall ever,...you know,....get that "unfresh feeling"?


That explains all of that FDS that's always around!

LOLsad3sm


----------



## driftfish20

PBD539 said:


> Shoot em, Shoot em......Shoot dat gataaa!


Dat gataa most yank me out da boat, dats a big un!


----------



## Haute Pursuit

tdebo_713 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Long Pole*
> _So, how long did you watch it?_
> 
> PO PO PO POST IT UP!!! We all wanna be like


My gaydar delete program cut it off after a few seconds of LP gagging...LOL


----------



## PBD539

In sword fishing........What's a "Marker"?


----------



## tdebo_713

*Gotta Be a 2Cooler*

OK which one of y'all is this:question::question::question:






:mpd::mpd:


----------



## iridered2003

dont take your car to JUST BRAKES!


----------



## PBD539

Are you getting it? Yes, Armageddon it!


----------



## Ontherocks

100 FATHOMS said:


> Do you remember the one armed stripper that used to work at the Ocean Cabaret?


Yes I do, and now we've got a really hot one legged panhandler here in Austin!


----------



## reeltimer

Ontherocks said:


> Yes I do, and now we've got a really hot one legged panhandler here in Austin!


or the panhandling trannie!lol there are some thing about the ATX i don't miss.


----------



## Ontherocks

reeltimer said:


> or the panhandling trannie!lol there are some thing about the ATX i don't miss.


Nope, pretty sure it's a she - got a buddy who is **** near in love with her. Seen her myself and I'm pretty sure he would be OK!


----------



## reeltimer

Ontherocks said:


> Nope, pretty sure it's a she - got a buddy who is **** near in love with her. Seen her myself and I'm pretty sure he would be OK!


Year's ago there was one.


----------



## saltwatersensations

Its late


----------



## StinkBait

it's early


----------



## tdebo_713

StinkBait said:


> it's early


x2...What he said


----------



## sweenyite

yawn


----------



## StinkBait

went to Kemah a few weeks ago and will never be back, the place was full of Muslims, they outnumbered us ******* 10-1


----------



## 100 FATHOMS

People of Walmart


----------



## Mad Mike

Houston Texans still suk.


----------



## StinkBait

dont bring up sports, you will ruin this thread


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

TGIF.....my boat wont start, might be a bad fluxcapacitor.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

i love blow up chicken dolls. :doowapsta


----------



## roundman




----------



## 24Buds

reddies are back! Thanks Mont!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

24Buds said:


> reddies are back! Thanks Mont!


make sure you reenable them with Ctl+F4

:biggrin:


----------



## Long Pole

StinkBait said:


> dont bring up sports, you will ruin this thread


Bad customer service will ruin a thread too.


----------



## waterspout

Burp,,,,!!!


----------



## StinkBait

Long Pole said:


> Bad customer service will ruin a thread too.


lol, go finish the thread, i do not work there.


----------



## waterspout

I picked up a 14' john bote tuesday and finished sealing the leaks up last night.

Question: How far offshore you all think I can run this weekend with say three six gallon tanks. It will do around 30mph with the 15hp it has.. it does have a big(50lb for this boat) trolling motor on it for a kicker if needed. 

What do you guys think? anyone going out want to buddy boat or maybe ride with me and split the gas? I thought I'd pull a inner tube I have for the river in new braunfels with the ice chest and cold drinks. what you think?


----------



## Privateer

#857


----------



## Privateer

#858


----------



## PBD539

If done correctly.....No can defend!


----------



## Privateer

what's going on with 2cool? I tried to enable the "Reddie" by pressing ctrl+F4...but the site keeps dumping me...any of you tech guys...HELP!


----------



## speckle-catcher

Privateer said:


> what's going on with 2cool? I tried to enable the "Reddie" by pressing ctrl+F4...but the site keeps dumping me...any of you tech guys...HELP!


try ALT+F4

it worked for me.


----------



## Privateer

still doing it! took me 10 min. to get back here...guess I'll try it again. should I switch to Fire Fox? Mozilla?


----------



## StinkBait

Privateer said:


> still doing it! took me 10 min. to get back here...guess I'll try it again. should I switch to Fire Fox? Mozilla?


yes, you should switch, or even try chrome


----------



## Privateer

01000010011001010010000001110011011101010111001001100101001000000111010001101111001000000110010001110010011010010110111001101011001000000111100101101111011101010111001000100000010011110111011001100001011011000111010001101001011011100110010100101110


----------



## 100 FATHOMS

April Fools threads!


----------



## waterspout

Privateer said:


> 01000010011001010010000001110011011101010111001001100101001000000111010001101111001000000110010001110010011010010110111001101011001000000111100101101111011101010111001000100000010011110111011001100001011011000111010001101001011011100110010100101110


%68%65%6C%6C%20%6E%6F%2C%2C%20%49%20%68%61%74%65%20%74%68%61%74%20%63%72%61%70%2C%2C%20%49%20%77%61%6E%74%20%63%6F%6C%64%20%62%65%65%72%20%64%61%6D%6E%69%74%21%00 :brew:


----------



## Privateer

100 FATHOMS said:


> April Fools threads!


01000010 0110010100 100000 01110011011 101010111001001 10010 100100 000011 10100 0110111 100100000011001000111 001001101 00101101 110011 0101100 10000001 111001011011 11011101010 11100 10001 000000100111101110 110011 00001 01101 100011 10100 0110100 101101 1100110 0101 00101 110


----------



## waterspout

011110010110111101110101001000000110111001100101011001010110010000100000011101000110111100100000011001110110111100100000011001010110000101110100001000000110000100100000011100110110111101110101011100100010000001100101011001110110011100100000011010010110111001110011011101000110010101100001011001000010000001101111011001100010000001101111011101100110010101101100011101000110100101101110011001010010110000101100001000000111010001101000011001010110111000100000011000110110100001100001011100110110010100100000011010010111010000100000011001000110111101110111011011100010000001110111011010010111010001101000001000000110110101100001011001000010000001100100011011110110011100100001


----------



## 535

867-5309


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

jc said:


> 867-5309


:an6::an6::an6::an6:


----------



## Gilbert

its a quarter after one and I'm all alone


----------



## poppadawg

jenny jenny who can I turn to


----------



## tdebo_713

It's Friday it's Friday it's Friday 
It's finally here. The Friday music thread and Friday pix threads make it my favoriiiiite day of the week


----------



## 535

osoobsessed said:


> :an6::an6::an6::an6:


its photo-chop Friday... I'm gonna cheat and use a real picture of a South Texas Hunting Guide... I forgot you also do bachelor parties!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

i love that picture!

don't make me put up some chops i've had saved for a while.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

hey JC, just a sample...


----------



## Bill Fisher

Gilbert said:


> its a quarter after one and I'm all alone


well,....... if you can read _this_ this morning, i guess you didn't go blind like they said you would :work:

better check you knuckles for hair growth tho!.............


----------



## Bill Fisher

jc said:


> its photo-chop Friday... !


when good squirrels go bad...........


----------



## waterspout

Bill Fisher said:


> well,....... if you can read _this_ this morning, i guess you didn't go blind like they said you would :work:
> 
> better check you knuckles for hair growth tho!.............


 :rotfl:


----------



## Main Frame 8

Opinions on Ray-Guard boots please.


----------



## Long Pole

Poop...it's what's after dinner.


----------



## Bill Fisher

*help!.......*

i can't ID these fish!.......


----------



## 100 FATHOMS

What can I use to clean my boat?


----------



## boat_money

hey guys, what is the b-list?


----------



## tdebo_713

It's April Fools Day and I'm bored!!! What kind of pranks do you plan on playing??? What kind of pranks have you had played on you??? How did you feel about it afterwards??? How did they feel about it??? Are things still the same between y'all??? Can y'all still look at eachother??? If you had to do it all again, would you??? Just bored so let's discuss this!!!


----------



## FREON

What is the best eating exotic?


----------



## Bill Fisher

tdebo_713 said:


> let's discuss this!!!


let's-not-and-say-we-did.............


----------



## Long Pole

HP, quit watching those videos.


----------



## tdebo_713

Bill Fisher said:


> let's-not-and-say-we-did.............
> 
> If you don't have something positive and helpful to add to the post please refrain from posting:work::cheers:


----------



## Cody C

So who all went to Harry's in College Station last night? Bunch of old guys wearing wedding rings, getting rejected by all the college girls! :slimer:


----------



## Bill Fisher




----------



## tdebo_713

Cody C said:


> So who all went to Harry's in College Station last night? Bunch of old guys wearing wedding rings, getting rejected by all the college girls! :slimer:


Depends! Please define "old"??


----------



## Jasmillertime

FREON said:


> What is the best eating exotic?


dancers :tongue:


----------



## Bozo

I was wading the south shoreline the other day when a guide boat with a tower burned between me and the bank. 

I was so mad and then he had the nerve to turn around and ask me if I knew anything about snakes. I had a puzzled look and then he said, you must be a 2cool potlicker and did 3 circles around me and left.


----------



## big john o

.


----------



## tdebo_713

Bill Fisher said:


>


HAPPY BIRTHDAY :brew::brew::cheers:


----------



## Cody C

tdebo_713 said:


> Depends! Please define "old"??


lol Old enough that they should be in bed by 1 am!


----------



## Long Pole

Should I hook my croaker thru the head or the tail?


----------



## Cody C

899


----------



## Cody C

#900!!!


----------



## PBD539

You guys are just a bunch of post count whores. Yall should be ashamed! I going back to Yahoo Chat!


----------



## Cody C

Long Pole said:


> Should I hook my croaker thru the head or the tail?


Tail, then use a kite to keep your line out of the water and the bait on the surface!


----------



## PBD539

I have won trophys for my Game Face, alone!


----------



## waterspout

Burp! beer was going,, I mean kunch,, hum,, lunch! ya,, that's it.. beer! burp


----------



## Cody C

waterspout said:


> Burp! beer was going,, I mean kunch,, hum,, lunch! ya,, that's it.. beer! burp


 According to my 5 O'Clock Somewhere app, it is beer thirty in Cape Verde, enjoy :cheers:


----------



## 100 FATHOMS

Pink or brown?


----------



## waterspout

Burp,, wha'd the cape cod do that for,, Burp

nurse,, nurse,, damnit,, cold beerz please!


----------



## tdebo_713

100 FATHOMS said:


> Pink or brown?


I was told it's all pink in the middle but sometimes I wonder:mpd:


----------



## InfamousJ

who took me off the email list? sad4sm


----------



## CORNHUSKER

InfamousJ said:


> who took me off the email list? sad4sm


sad2sm


----------



## waterspout

speckle pecker! 
he thought he was clean'n house on facebook but got you on the email instead.


BURP!


----------



## Long Pole

InfamousJ said:


> who took me off the email list? sad4sm


What list and how can I apply?


----------



## waterspout

CORNHUSKER said:


> sad2sm


ssshhh, go see snaps reply to the last one you sent. him and Brandon are tearing you a new one right now.. lol


----------



## CORNHUSKER

Long Pole said:


> What list and how can I apply?


www.menonmeninternetfriendships.org


----------



## Hotrod

Hi Mom


----------



## Long Pole

CORNHUSKER said:


> www.menonmeninternetfriendships.org


Awesome, I'm signed up now.

Thanks for all you do, lil guy.


----------



## Long Pole

Hotrod said:


> Hi Mom


Tell her I said the same.


----------



## roundman




----------



## sps

Are there any single women on here?


----------



## Bobby

sps said:


> Are there any single women on here?


I think Long Pole is single.


----------



## 24Buds

sps said:


> Are there any single women on here?


 yes, the hand you used to type that!


----------



## waterspout

sps said:


> Are there any single women on here?


yes there is,, send Mont a PM for the password and permission to enter it. it's a singles area that is over 21 and in a password protected area!  :brew2: :dance:

lmao,, 24buds,, you may not want to ask, good thing your married,, them girls in there is a making fun of you! :rotfl:


----------



## sps

24Buds said:


> yes, the hand you used to type that!


Thats gettin old, I need a real woman!


----------



## Gilbert

at what age should one stop master baiting?


----------



## tdebo_713

sps said:


> Thats gettin old, I need a real woman!


OVERRATED :rybka:


----------



## waterspout

sps said:


> Thats gettin old, I need a real woman!


Ladies and Cougars are better! :bounce:

woman are only two letters off being a man


----------



## Blk Jck 224

What happens when you put his batteries in backwards?










He keeps coming, & coming, & coming.......


----------



## Long Pole

Bobby said:


> I think Long Pole is single.


Nope, seat taken.


----------



## waterspout

BURP!


----------



## Long Pole

FART!


----------



## sps

Gilbert said:


> at what age should one stop master baiting?


 You should master bait every time you go fishing


----------



## PBD539

Some times I sit on my hand, till it gets numb.................I call it "The Stranger"!


----------



## tdebo_713

PBD539 said:


> Some times I sit on my hand, till it gets numb.................I call it "The Stranger"!


What are you trying to achieve here??? A numb *** or hand???


----------



## tdebo_713

tdebo_713 said:


> What are you trying to achieve here??? A numb *** or hand???


*****


----------



## tdebo_713

PBD539 said:


> Some times I sit on my hand, till it gets numb.................I call it "The Stranger"!


But


----------



## 535

osoobsessed said:


> hey JC, just a sample...


who was looking for a midget???


----------



## PBD539

tdebo_713 said:


> What are you trying to achieve here??? A numb *** or hand???


Hand, .............so it feels like someone else!!!:an6::an6:


----------



## waterspout

12 minutes.. pop a top again! 

BURP!


----------



## tdebo_713

PBD539 said:


> Hand, .............so it feels like someone else!!!:an6::an6:


Cheater!!!!
Refer to this thread
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=335467


----------



## PBD539

I think we should train some seaguls, like falcons, to hunt bait & fish for us!! We will have to wear more than a leather gauntlet though.....maybe a slicker suit!


----------



## iridered2003

jc said:


> who was looking for a midget???


i was looking for a midget stripper. them things are HOT and SEXY!

theresv one that works at the strip joint next to the JUST BRAKES


----------



## 535

tha'd take a suitcase of $1.00 bills between the $800 brake job and tipping the dancers


----------



## iridered2003

jc said:


> tha'd take a suitcase of $1.00 bills between the $800 brake job and tipping the dancers


atleast you got a good place to kill a ton of time waiting on some idiot to fix whats not broke.


----------



## Harbormaster

chazbo said:


> my DIL's boyfriends


:biggrin:


----------



## tdebo_713

iridered2003 said:


> atleast you got a good place to kill a ton of time waiting on some idiot to fix whats not broke.


Please stop bashing the company I am employed with!! They provide me a way to make a living for my family. I'm fixin to go to FJBMA (Future Just Brakes Managers of America) training. It's a great and very honest company to work for! Please come by and I'll give you a coupon in good faith


----------



## PBD539

ROFL


----------



## TxFig

This year the Texas Rangers will win the whole thing! :texasflag


----------



## iridered2003

tdebo_713 said:


> Please stop bashing the company I am employed with!! They provide me a way to make a living for my family. I'm fixin to go to FJBMA (Future Just Brakes Managers of America) training. It's a great and very honest company to work for! Please come by and I'll give you a coupon in good faith


2 coupons and you may have a deal?? never mind, im sorry,SIKE


----------



## tdebo_713

iridered2003 said:


> 2 coupons and you may have a deal?? never mind, im sorry,SIKE


You shouldn't play with peoples emotions like that. This may be fun and games to you but it's real serious to me


----------



## sps

I just saved a bunch of money on my insurance:doowapsta


----------



## iridered2003

tdebo_713 said:


> You shouldn't play with peoples emotions like that. This may be fun and games to you but it's real serious to me


please refer to post 834 in this thread


----------



## tdebo_713

Don't let on bad apple spoil the bunch!!! Refer your family and friends and there may be a referral fee in it for you


----------



## Whiskey Girl

Head'n to a Whiskey Trip . . . peace out . . . & to NewbieFisher ". . . wg" - love you honey . . . wg


----------



## REEL CRAZY

Specks&Spots said:


> :hairout:Will Academy take back a broken rod I bought at a garage sale?:hairout:


Just go to the rod rack, pick the one you want, then walk out the door. If they ask for a receipt, tell them they are violating your constitutional rights and pull out your chrome plated, .223 cal. 1911 clone with a 75 round CLIP and shoot the place up. You didnt get that CHL for nothin!


----------



## JuanGrande

My favorite Whataburger is a number 2 with mayo and mustard, jalapenos and no pickles or tomatoes. I get one every Friday on the way to the deer lease or fishing camp at 3AM just after I stop at Buccess for cheap ice.


----------



## Whiskey Girl

Yall missed the tp roll - over or under . . . just say'n . . . wg


----------



## iridered2003

JuanGrande said:


> My favorite Whataburger is a number 2 with mayo and mustard, jalapenos and no pickles or tomatoes. I get one every Friday on the way to the deer lease or fishing camp at 3AM just after I stop at Buccess for cheap ice.


juan,two,three, you like mus turds on your #2


----------



## iridered2003

Whiskey Girl said:


> Yall missed the tp roll - over or under . . . just say'n . . . wg


i need tp for my bunghole:cheers:


----------



## Whiskey Girl

iridered2003 said:


> i need tp for my bunghole:cheers:


Let's go wrap Newbie's house . . . wg


----------



## iridered2003

Whiskey Girl said:


> Let's go wrap Newbie's house . . . wg


we aint left yet?:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta


----------



## iridered2003

REEL CRAZY said:


> Just go to the rod rack, pick the one you want, then walk out the door. If they ask for a receipt, tell them they are violating your constitutional rights and pull out your chrome plated, .223 cal. 1911 clone with a 75 round CLIP and shoot the place up. You didnt get that CHL for nothin!


where can i get one of them clips for my 1911,.223cal AR 45 ACP?


----------



## Haute Pursuit

A dingo et my baybeee!


----------



## State_Vet

Gilbert said:


> at what age should one stop master baiting?


So tell us, why did you start?:work:


----------



## BretE

I'm predicting the Astros will go undefeated this year!.....


----------



## State_Vet

Brete said:


> I'm predicting the Astros will go undefeated this year!.....


has hockey started already?


----------



## BretE

State_Vet said:


> has hockey started already?


LOL......just wait.....you'll see!


----------



## Bill Fisher

pinche gringos........


----------



## 100 FATHOMS

Garry's Cajun Dirty Rice is great! I got to make another batch tonight.


----------



## Life Aquatic

Say what?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

hey, look 

up there


a woodpecker


----------



## tdebo_713

*Garry's Cajun Dirty Rice*



100 FATHOMS said:


> Garry's Cajun Dirty Rice is great! I got to make another batch tonight.


Where can I get a recipe for this "Garry's Cajun Dirty Rice ":question::question:
How can I get in touch with Mont to create a spot where everyone can share their favorite recipes and cooking techniques:question::question:


----------



## Life Aquatic

A sphincter says huh...


----------



## BretE

tdebo_713 said:


> Where can I get a recipe for this "Garry's Cajun Dirty Rice ":question::question:
> How can I get in touch with Mont to create a spot where everyone can share their favorite recipes and cooking techniques:question::question:


Just call him at the house....he loves to chat with fellow 2coolers, especially those with suggestions on how to run his website!


----------



## tdebo_713

Brete said:


> Just call him at the house....he loves to chat with fellow 2coolers, especially those with suggestions on how to run his website!


Thanks for the advice Brete!! I'll be sure and throw a good word in for ya:cheers:


----------



## BretE

tdebo_713 said:


> Thanks for the advice Brete!! I'll be sure and throw a good word in for ya:cheers:


LOL.......


----------



## saltwatersensations

Brand new one. Dont ever post a general location of where you caught fish or someone will PM you and cry for telling others.


----------



## Bobby

tdebo_713 said:


> Thanks for the advice Brete!! I'll be sure and throw a good word in for ya:cheers:


69 posts by you on this thread.


----------



## tdebo_713

Bobby said:


> 69 posts by you on this thread.


What can I say, this thread has created a monster....70


----------



## driftfish20

DANO said:


> Fat side up or down


Depends on what she looks like?


----------



## Haute Pursuit

driftfish20 said:


> Depends on what she looks like?


Roll her in flour and wait till the biscuit rises... :cheers:


----------



## chickenboy

Friday Pix, 1st pic is Jamie Lee after gettin' wisdom teeth out


----------



## shorty70

Just wanted to post...Am I #1000???


----------



## shorty70

Dang...be back...lol


----------



## chickenboy

Guess what?


----------



## chickenboy

CG is out of town, I'm so loney, wanna cheat?​


----------



## iridered2003

its 4.20 somewhere


----------



## roundman

http://www.hulu.com/watch/2317/saturday-night-live-cluckin-chicken


----------



## iridered2003

chickenboy said:


> CG is out of town, I'm so loney, wanna cheat?​


if you'll wear that suit in bed,YES!


----------



## Tail Chaser

TTMB - Totally Trainwreck Message Board


----------



## iridered2003

Tail Chaser said:


> TTMB - Totally Trainwreck Message Board


AMTRAK


----------



## chickenboy

this thread confuses me so


----------



## roundman




----------



## chickenboy

chickendoy eatin' sweet potato pie with cool whip


----------



## chickenboy

caught in Jone Lake earlier today


----------



## BretE

Killens....


----------



## chickenboy

my life described in one pic


----------



## chickenboy

996? 997?


----------



## chickenboy

2nd grade pic


----------



## Bocephus

Mira Sorvino....eating an ice cream cone....


----------



## BretE

goin for 1000......


cha-ching......


----------



## tdebo_713

Killens.... 
Attached Images









Looks tasty!! Is that the Pearland place?? I've heard some great things about it and am wanting to give it a shot. I tried the Barbed Rose in Alvin and it was good but not great.


----------



## chickenboy

too slow ho


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

I'm in


----------



## chickenboy

going for 2000


----------



## Bocephus

chickenboy said:


> going for 2000


She wanna pearl necklace......


----------



## tdebo_713

Brete said:


> goin for 1000......
> 
> cha-ching......


*Mother Lover* :hairout::hairout::hairout:
I've been posting and posting trying to get that 1000th and boom you get it. Give me my glory


----------



## BretE

tdebo_713 said:


> Killens....
> Attached Images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks tasty!! Is that the Pearland place?? I've heard some great things about it and am wanting to give it a shot. I tried the Barbed Rose in Alvin and it was good but not great.


That's it....worth every penny......


----------



## BretE

tdebo_713 said:


> *Mother Lover* :hairout::hairout::hairout:
> I've been posting and posting trying to get that 1000th and boom you get it. Give me my glory


LOL....sorry.....to rub salt into the wound....."gotta spread rep"....:cheers:


----------



## Bocephus




----------



## Bocephus




----------



## Bocephus




----------



## Bocephus

Gilbert wasn't a very good Matador......poor Gilbert !


----------



## Bocephus




----------



## tdebo_713

Bocephus said:


> Gilbert wasn't a very good Matador......poor Gilbert !


:work::work::work:*STOP HI-JACKING THE THREAD*


----------



## Bocephus




----------



## Bocephus




----------



## Bocephus




----------



## REELING 65

I paid for the meal...here is my,wait I can find that receipt...lmao!


----------



## Bocephus




----------



## Bocephus




----------



## Bocephus




----------



## Bocephus




----------



## Bocephus




----------



## chickenboy

it's official


----------



## BretE

not yet.....Bobby hasn't finished his audit yet....


----------



## Bocephus

:an6::an6::an6::an6::an6::an6::an6::an6:


----------



## Main Frame 8

THREADZILLA!!!!


----------



## tdebo_713

Main Frame 8 said:


> THREADZILLA!!!!


 I think this thread turned me into a post whore. I feel so dirty. DIRTY DIRTY DIRTYsad3smsad3sm


----------



## driftfish20

Why are we in Libya again??????????????????


----------



## driftfish20

Why are we in Libya ?


----------



## rsparker67

where is Libya????


----------



## 535

I swore if this thread hit 1,000 I'd drink an azzload of beer this weekend...


----------



## Haute Pursuit

rsparker67 said:


> where is Libya????


Next to the Cletus...


----------



## tdebo_713

Quote:
Originally Posted by *rsparker67*  
_where is Libya????_



Haute Pursuit said:


> Next to the Cletus...


HAHA HILARIOUS


----------



## Main Frame 8

Mont must be on vacation.


----------



## Privateer

same as last weekend?


----------



## InfamousJ

look guys, it's my 13,423rd post.. .thanks for having me here and I hope to have a few more.


----------



## Privateer

Main Frame 8 said:


> Mont must be on vacation.


 nope...he is passed out at his keyboard...this thread went viral and he couldn't keep up... just a bad case of moderation over load


----------



## saltwatersensations

InfamousJ said:


> look guys, it's my 13,423rd post.. .thanks for having me here and I hope to have a few more.


Wrong that was your 13,424th post DUH!:cheers:


----------



## Main Frame 8

Privateer said:


> nope...he is passed out at his keyboard...this thread went viral and he couldn't keep up... just a bad case of moderation over load


He's just lettin' the kids play.


----------



## InfamousJ

saltwatersensations said:


> Wrong that was your 13,424th post DUH!:cheers:


Find all posts by AwesomeJ and then subtract down to the one above and see if it aint the 13,423rd.. I been working while you been sleeping.


----------



## InfamousJ

hey mont, can I get my handle changed to AwesomeJ.. more fitting for my character, physique, personality, etc...


----------



## Main Frame 8

InfamousJ said:


> hey mont, can I get my handle changed to AwesomeJ.. more fitting for my character, physique, personality, etc...


Pffft

Nice try J-Low.


----------



## PBD539

Just threw down a no wipe. BOOM


----------



## 535

InfamousJ said:


> hey mont, can I get my handle changed to AwesomeJ.. more fitting for my character, physique, personality, etc...


you should change your username to AJ for sure


----------



## Gilbert

*.....:.*

can you hear me now?


----------



## ELF62

Did you say something?


----------



## Cody C

Goodness


----------



## Cody C

So my remote is missing for my TV... bummer, Easy 80's Music info mercial it is... 
After all it is 150 classic songs. 
BUT WAIT

If you call now, you will get 2 CD's with 36 hits of the greatest Love Songs.

But if you call in the next 2 mins, you will get free shipping! That is a savings of nearly $17. 

If you do not love these songs, then send them back for a full refund.


----------



## Cody C

Going to Lake Conroe in 3.5 hours. Fish fry at my house afterwards!


----------



## Cody C

Now we get to watch the Genie Bra...


----------



## roundman




----------



## State_Vet

I'm waiting for the "shake weight" infomercial to come on:bounce:


----------



## sweenyite

Chug a lug, chug a lug. Working nights on our turnaround....


----------



## REEL CRAZY

iridered2003 said:


> where can i get one of them clips for my 1911,.223cal AR 45 ACP?


Walmart


----------



## 100 FATHOMS

I swore that if this thing got to 1000 I wouldn't post on agai...........OOPS!


----------



## Blk Jck 224

.


----------



## Bill Fisher

Cody C said:


> So my remote is missing for my TV... bummer, Easy 80's Music info mercial it is...
> After all it is 150 classic songs.
> BUT WAIT
> 
> If you call now, you will get 2 CD's with 36 hits of the greatest Love Songs.
> 
> But if you call in the next 2 mins, you will get free shipping! That is a savings of nearly $17.
> 
> If you do not love these songs, then send them back for a full refund.


ob-la-di, ob-la-da, life goes on..........


----------



## Mad Mike

Are ping pong players athletes?


----------



## tdebo_713

Mad Mike said:


> Are ping pong players athletes?


The only ping pong player that was an athlete was the great Forrest Gump!!! There were none before him and hasn't been one since
:bounce::bounce:


----------



## iridered2003

RUN FORREST,RUN


----------



## Utah Carl

In the deep of night, almost before dawn, here comes the firetruck with 4 city fire union members aboard. Two sirens and air horn. Unable to make it to even 30 mph. No other traffic, except the following-up ambulance with 2 sirens, air horn and 2 other employees.

I know, if I was having a heart attack or something, I wouldn't complain. But I'm also a tax payer.

All-in-all, the firetruck and ambulance soon return and wait for the next exhibit.

I took years, but I've figured out that the more "emergency" calls, the better the chance of a pay raise. 

Those guys (and the gals in the ambulances) need to turn off their "emergency equipment", except lights, in the peace of night.


----------



## Bill Fisher

rock, paper, chainsaw...........

we play for keeps!


----------



## Bocephus

Pump !...don't Dump !


----------



## Bill Fisher

*Hey Whiskey Girl!!!!,............*

just-in-case you didn't see it,..... Kathy (AKA bayoulady55) wanted to say, "Thank YOU" and tell you she had a great time at Bubbas last night with the neighbors and it was great to meet you.............

she also says your smoker is awesome and she's looking forward to chatting with you again.............

here's the link!........... http://www.2coolfishing.net/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=335791


----------



## tdebo_713

*Sloooow Day*

Kind of a slow day but I've invested entirely to many posts to not write on it again todayhwell:


----------



## JayTray

Anybody know this guide? He was highly recommended... but Im having my doubts!!!


----------



## brad luby

Privateer said:


> *MySpace*
> 
> No results found
> Brad Luby
> See Results
> No results found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Facebook*
> 
> No results found
> Brad Luby
> See Results
> No results found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LinkedIn*
> 
> No results found
> Brad Luby
> See Results
> No results found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Blogger*
> 
> No results found
> Brad Luby
> See Results
> No results found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Digg*
> 
> No results found
> Brad Luby
> See Results
> No results found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Twitter*
> 
> No results found
> Brad Luby
> See Results
> No results found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *YouTube*
> 
> No results found
> Brad Luby
> See Results
> No results found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Typepad*
> 
> No results found
> Brad Luby
> See Results
> No results found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Flickr*
> 
> No results found
> Brad Luby
> See Results
> No results found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Classmates*
> 
> No results found
> Brad Luby
> See Results
> No results found
> 
> *quit asking...*


what happens if you google my name.....


----------



## roundman

.


brad luby said:


> what happens if you google my name.....


----------



## driftfish20

2 inch groups with a .17hmr at 100yds. suck!


----------



## iridered2003

JayTray said:


> Anybody know this guide? He was highly recommended... but Im having my doubts!!!


ricky bobby


----------



## seabo

got a headache,a toothache ,a sunburn, and i seriously think my wifes bipolar, should i complain?


----------



## grandpa cracker

PBD539 said:


> Hand, .............so it feels like someone else!!!:an6::an6:


 Another hairy man hand ?????


----------



## 535

so, as I was purchasing my 3rd 18-pack of Bud Light of the weekend the big fat lady in front of me whipped out her Lonestar Card and proceeded to buy about $200 of t-bone steaks, $75 of sushi... then she goes out into the parking lot and drives off in a $70K Mercedes:hairout::hairout::hairout:


----------



## 535

swear to God she had a $400 Gucci purse :hairout::hairout::hairout:


----------



## salth2o

Gotta play the system. She has it figured out.


----------



## shorty70

this thread cracks me up...am i #2000???


----------



## 535

shorty70 said:


> this thread cracks me up...am i #2000???


short by 700 +


----------



## Ontherocks

Great job Bocephus, I'm soooo glad that this thread FINALLY topped the "Old Galveston Memories"! Your thread was way more entertaining and waaaay more funny!!!!


----------



## 535

Bocephus started this thread???


----------



## Ontherocks

jc said:


> Bocephus started this thread???


Yup, it's all his fault!!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit

My butt itches... what should I do???? Help me internet friends...


----------



## grandpa cracker

Haute Pursuit said:


> My butt itches... what should I do???? Help me internet friends...


 Scratch n Sniff.


----------



## StinkBait

Bocephus said:


> Too windy to fish....:wink:


Hank, let's talk about your daddy
Tell me how your momma loved that man.


----------



## Bill Fisher

jc said:


> Bocephus started this thread???


yup........ whudda whiner

sad3sm


----------



## iridered2003

StinkBait said:


> Hank, let's talk about your daddy
> Tell me how your momma loved that man.


she hated him soooooo much she shot him to death


----------



## Mad Mike

Do hangovers hurt more than they used to? I think so.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Mad Mike said:


> Do hangovers hurt more than they used to? I think so.


I KNOW so. :headknock


----------



## seabo

*for some reason i wanna say charmin but, going with..*



Haute Pursuit said:


> My butt itches... what should I do???? Help me internet friends...


 no, not GREEN leaves....carpet.:dance: now that'll learn ya.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Mad Mike said:


> Are ping pong players athletes?


Beerz Pong! :cheers:


----------



## shorty70

I hate when threads get jacked...lol


----------



## Haute Pursuit

JayTray said:


> Anybody know this guide? He was highly recommended... but Im having my doubts!!!


Is that IJ's birthday party???


----------



## Bocephus

Haute Pursuit said:


> Is that IJ's birthday party???


Is that Jesse ?


----------



## Bocephus

Bill Fisher said:


> yup........ whudda whiner
> 
> sad3sm


WINNER....you spelled it wrong :work:


----------



## Cody C

How shallow does a RFL run? I mean real numbers guys, not numbers that the boat runs with 2 ounces of gas and one anorexic chick driving. On calm days during the summer, can I run this boat to Falcon? I have a bladder and a 15gal drum.


----------



## sweenyite




----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

I hate it when I wait till a thread is 1097 long before I post in it..
Someone should have PMed me... loser's....sad4sm


----------



## Bocephus




----------



## tdebo_713

Bocephus said:


>




__
https://flic.kr/p/58185411


----------



## iridered2003

Bocephus said:


>


enough for 1 FAT HO meal


----------



## tdebo_713

*BOOOOOHOOOOOOHOOOOOOO*

My wife bought to many big thick juicy steaks!!!! BOOOHOOOHOOO 
I don't know what I'm gonna do with that woman:question::question::question:sad4smsad4sm
:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Haute Pursuit

tdebo_713 said:


> My wife bought to many big thick juicy steaks!!!! BOOOHOOOHOOO
> I don't know what I'm gonna do with that woman:question::question::question:sad4smsad4sm
> :biggrin::biggrin:


Grill some melon's alongside them!


----------



## shorty70

speckle-catcher said:


> 537...and counting
> 
> and still not one useful bit of content.


And still going...should you buy new underwear, if your current ones are ........................stained?


----------



## Aggie Chris

This was much worse to get through than the "strange **** I found hunting" thread.

Thanks for the laughs and wasted hours of my life.


----------



## juanpescado

Charlie Sheen meet in greet in Dallas if anyone wants to meet this highly talented individual....


----------



## Cody C

This thread has been great. I was reading it on Thursday while at the Texas Parks and Wildlife Commission meeting in Austin. People around me kept looking at me when I would laugh!


----------



## sweenyite




----------



## juanpescado

And then we have the Booty Song


----------



## roundman




----------



## ELF62

...and Jerry Mathers eats the Beaver!


----------



## waterspout

BURP!


----------



## Bill Fisher

waterspout said:


> BURP!


sad3sm..........

*BRRRRAAAAAAAP!*

_<hic!>_


----------



## Long Pole

New week...same thread?


----------



## 535

how many posts can you get on the same thread?


----------



## waterspout

can we start a poll about that John? I'd really like to know the answer. seems it should be discussed for at least the next 2 pages.




BURP!


----------



## cloudfishing

I cannot believe I read this whole post ?


----------



## Long Pole

cloudfishing said:


> I cannot believe I read this whole post ?


Which post are you referring to?


----------



## Gilbert

why is your dad in a coffee can?

cause he's dead


----------



## InfamousJ

I am disapointed in some 2coolers.


----------



## tdebo_713

How bout those lady Ags????


----------



## Long Pole

I boated a BIG BLUE!!


----------



## Bill Fisher

InfamousJ said:


> I am disapointed in some 2coolers.


i'm "*Disappointed*" you don't know how to spell, "*Disappointed*"........ :work:

did'ya cut the bill off that big blue and grind it up fer chum????

(the meat, not the bill







)


----------



## DANO

...


----------



## tdebo_713

*SENIOR PRANKS*

Hi I'm trying to come up with some new ways to trick senior citizens. I've already done the usual hide the teeth, hide the hearing aide type deal. I'm wanting to come up with some new material though. Maybe the old I'm your long lost grandson then right when I have them convinced I hollar "BOOYAKASHA!!! YOU GOT BURNED!!!" while I run out of their room. Let's hear some of the ways you've tricked seniors in the past.:idea::idea:


----------



## Gilbert

tdebo_713 said:


> Hi I'm trying to come up with some new ways to trick seniors. I've already done the usual hide the teeth, hide the hearing aide type deal. I'm wanting to come up with some new material though. Maybe the old I'm your long lost grandson then right when I have them convinced I hollar "BOOYAKASHA!!! YOU GOT BURNED!!!" while I run out of their room. Let's hear some of the ways you've tricked seniors in the past.:idea::idea:


post their obit in the paper :rotfl:


----------



## Life Aquatic

I ain't tippin' some fancy guide in his fancy boat after he yells at me to keep my tip up and we don't come back with a limit.


----------



## Long Pole

And it continues...



greentothebeach said:


> When do the crappie start movint into the creeks on lake houston?any info would help!!Idont have a boat so i was tryin to catch some off land.thanx!!





limithunter said:


> that is a crappie question
> 
> lol





greentothebeach said:


> If you aint got nothin to say dont say nothin you stupid f#$k!!!!


----------



## roundman




----------



## CORNHUSKER

Long Pole said:


> And it continues...


GTTB's sad4sm


----------



## slopoke

I just wanted to post on this fine thread. :bounce:


----------



## Cody C

tdebo_713 said:


> How bout those lady Ags????


They be goin' to the ship!


----------



## waterspout

hey Pokey,, you missed out amigo!


----------



## 535

IBTL!


----------



## waterspout

oooppp's BURP!


----------



## Bull Red

I can't believe this thread is still going...........


----------



## Cody C

waterspout said:


> hey Pokey,, you missed out amigo!


Nah, She's still alive and running!

Glad Mont has let this one go.

How long til it hits the Jungle??

How about that Man-Scaping!


----------



## Blk Jck 224

sad4sm *BUNCH OF FRICKIN WHINERS ! *


----------



## waterspout

Blk Jck,, went riding in the 5.0 yesterday after the drag boat races and

they are a blast!


----------



## Privateer

back in...wud I miss?


----------



## 535

Privateer said:


> back in...wud I miss?


37 pages of NOTHING!


----------



## Bull Red

jc said:


> 37 pages of NOTHING!


 37? I got 29. :biggrin:


----------



## Privateer

jc said:


> 37 pages of NOTHING!


Whew! cause ya know I live fer that daily beer review! I wish I'd thought of that...but when my wife asked me if I've been drinking again all I could come up with was "BURP"


----------



## Cody C

Bull Red said:


> 37? I got 29. :biggrin:


Im on page 20 :slimer: 60 posts per page :doowapsta


----------



## Privateer

Huh?


----------



## waterspout

Page 29 of 29,,,,, huh?


Privateer,,,














BURP!


----------



## Life Aquatic

Hold my beer. Wait, I don't trust you to hold it.


----------



## Bull Red

Cody C said:


> Im on page 20 :slimer: 60 posts per page :doowapsta


40 per page works fer me. :cheers:


----------



## Life Aquatic

Sea World called. They won't accept my big trout for their reef aquarium.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster

Good lord! This thing is still going?


----------



## Gilbert

I'm going to lock this thread.


----------



## tdebo_713

SV_DuckBuster said:


> Good lord! This thing is still going?


That's what she said


----------



## 535

Gilbert said:


> I'm going to lock this thread.


sorry, you'll first have to purchase a premium membership


----------



## Gilbert

jc said:


> sorry, you'll first have to purchase a premium membership


sorry you got scammed on that deal. :walkingsm


----------



## Long Pole

Bust out the Reddi-Whip and shut 'er down.


----------



## PBD539

..


----------



## 535

Long Pole said:


> Bust out the Reddi-Whip and shut 'er down.


thats a thread killer and a free-ride to camp, all in one


----------



## Bill Fisher

Gilbert said:


> I'm going to lock this thread.


looks like that's gonna be about the only to stop it............ hwell:

oh well, hell....... it's monday

i guess we could always start a new thread and make it a weekly thang and just call it the 'Whine o'the Week' thread........ then everybody could put they're whiney-arse posts, complaints, and rants all on one thread!......

the whole thing could be filled with these little red things....












































:headknock


----------



## Bill Fisher

"Hey Danno!,.... you got a padlock on ya??!!!"


----------



## Life Aquatic

Things that immediately precede things that make you say sh!t -

Hold my beer and.... Wait, lets finish the case first and then we'll see how skinny this Majek will run.

:dance:


----------



## NaClH2O

What is the proper amount to tip an ugly waitress for an average meal? She did her job just fine, no complaints there. But she was ugly. I don't think I should have to tip if she ain't purty.


----------



## Life Aquatic

I invented a new lure. I'm going to call it a Corkey. That way everyone who misspells their search will hit my site!


----------



## Gilbert

Hi, I'm new here.


----------



## Bull Red

NaClH2O said:


> What is the proper amount to tip an ugly waitress for an average meal? She did her job just fine, no complaints there. But she was ugly. I don't think I should have to tip if she ain't purty.


LOL ~ My wife always accuses me of tipping the pretty waitresses better than the ugly ones. She may be right, but I'll never admit it to her. :biggrin:


----------



## Haute Pursuit

My butt is still itching... Can you get me a shot Ox???


----------



## tdebo_713

Gilbert said:


> Hi, I'm new here.


I see she chose the split finger rod grip...nice:bounce:


----------



## iridered2003

Gilbert said:


> Hi, I'm new here.


i like white Bass


----------



## tdebo_713

*WAAAAAAAAAAAWAAAAAAAAAAAAA*

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWAAAAAAAAAAAAAWAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
I met a 2 cooler that didn't meet my expectations!!! If I take the time to put them on a pedestal they should at least take the time to live up to the way I envisioned them. I know that there's 45,011 members and 23,200 active Members but you'd think Mont would personally investigate each member. I mean is it to hard to require a background check and multiply references before they become members of this site


----------



## Bobby

tdebo_713 said:


> WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWAAAAAAAAAAAAAWAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> I met a 2 cooler that didn't meet my expectations!!! If I take the time to put them on a pedestal they should at least take the time to live up to the way I envisioned them. I know that there's 45,011 members and 23,200 active Members but you'd think Mont would personally investigate each member. I mean is it to hard to require a background check and multiply references before they become members of this site


Need to take a poll and see how long everyone thinks you are going to last here.:rotfl:


----------



## tdebo_713

Bobby said:


> Need to take a poll and see how long everyone thinks you are going to last here.:rotfl:


I'm not gonna lie....that stung a little sad2sm


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea

lol...Is this thread ever going to end.


----------



## sea sick

Mrs. Vitamin Sea said:


> lol...Is this thread ever going to end.


Not if fools like me keep posting on them  I don't even know what this thread is about,but it's a long one.


----------



## Privateer

what y'all said...


----------



## Privateer

I'll call it...Time Of Death: 1174


----------



## Danny Jansen

Color me stupid. I sat here and read the whole thing. But I did take a poll--Brad Luby and I both like the "green shoes". Thanks Bill Fisher.


----------



## Bocephus

http://wackyiraqi.com/***/stupid_thread.jpg


----------



## seabo

alright,who put this shark up here?


----------



## Bukkskin

Don't forget.

NEVER trust a fart.:hairout:

hwell:


----------



## speckle-catcher

I need help to help my friend pick out his songs to put on his ipod.


----------



## Cody C

I had some tasty bacon wrapped pork tenderloin for dinner. Yummy


----------



## Bill Fisher

since i have nothing to say this morning,..... i'll say it here


----------



## Rusty S

I am trying to decide whether or not to neuter/spay my dog---what is a pos?---why can't we trade todays weather for Saturdays? rs


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

someone pick my music please


----------



## ANYBDYHERE

Holy Cow!!


----------



## PBD539

I fell off my Segway and stubbed my toe!


----------



## Blk Jck 224

All of these redfish were spotted in East Galveston Bay this morning & I can't go fishing.


----------



## Long Pole

Blk Jck 224 said:


> All of these redfish were spotted in East Galveston Bay this morning & I can't go fishing.


That's my ******* spot....


----------



## PBD539

Does anyone know where I can go to get my Z Cavaricci permantly tight-rolled?


----------



## 24Buds

Love the stand alone stache. Bahahaaaahaaaaaaa

Who is the dude in the middle with the flock of seagulls hair?


----------



## Danny Jansen

No gripes about CCA???


----------



## Gilbert

sticks and stones may break my bones
but chains and whips excite me


----------



## iridered2003

Blk Jck 224 said:


> All of these redfish were spotted in East Galveston Bay this morning & I can't go fishing.


theres 29 less as of last friday


----------



## InfamousJ

babies should not become the center of attention in a family, they are just along for the ride


----------



## Mont

some of my all time favorites as webmaster

Q I forgot my username and password, what should I do?

A Jump off a bridge

Q My email changed, and I forgot what the old one was? What should I do?

A Jump off a high bridge bridge

Q Why can't I advertise for free? Everyone else is.

A. Bridges aren't free. Using them is. Find one and jump off

Q Why was I banned?

A Failure to jump off bridge

and my all time favorite...

Q Why can't I register, it says my email has been banned.

A RTFM, and then jump off a bridge

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## speckle-catcher

Mont said:


> some of my all time favorites as webmaster
> 
> Q I forgot my username and password, what should I do?
> 
> A Jump off a bridge
> 
> Q My email changed, and I forgot what the old one was? What should I do?
> 
> A Jump off a* high bridge bridge*
> 
> Q Why can't I advertise for free? Everyone else is.
> 
> A. Bridges aren't free. Using them is. Find one and jump off
> 
> Q Why was I banned?
> 
> A Failure to jump off bridge
> 
> and my all time favorite...
> 
> Q Why can't I register, it says my email has been banned.
> 
> A RTFM, and then jump off a bridge
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


what is a "high bridge bridge?"

:rotfl:


----------



## Bigwater

speckle-catcher said:


> what is a "high bridge bridge?"
> 
> :rotfl:


Thats a bridge that goes over a bridge. Red can Green can.

Biggie


----------



## Mont

speckle-catcher said:


> what is a "high bridge bridge?"
> 
> :rotfl:


that's what happens when you are taking freakin' continuing education on line in one window, posting here in another and the phone rings.

Back to your corner monkey boy.


----------



## 24Buds

speckle-catcher said:


> what is a "high bridge bridge?"
> 
> :rotfl:


 its one of them double decker bridges. :brew:


----------



## 24Buds

Why a sheephead for a mascot?


----------



## speckle-catcher

Mont said:


> that's what happens when you are taking freakin' continuing education on line in one window, posting here in another and the phone rings.
> 
> Back to your corner monkey boy.


:slimer:


----------



## Mont

24Buds said:


> Why a sheephead for a mascot?


The Dallas Cowboy Cheerleaders declined our offfer


----------



## Gilbert

where can I heavy starch my dockers?


----------



## 24Buds

Mont said:


> The Dallas Cowboy Cheerleaders declined our offfer


Well then I guess a sheepie it is.

Tell them to go jump off a high bridge!


----------



## DirtKat

Gilbert said:


> where can I heavy starch my dockers?


The strip club.


----------



## Trogen13

And I thought I was board. Geez!!! I'm going for a ride.:headknock


----------



## seabo

Mont said:


> The Dallas Cowboy Cheerleaders declined our offfer


 loll


----------



## iridered2003

DirtKat said:


> The strip club.


your pants will be tooooo stiff. they will walk be themself


----------



## Mont

Gilbert said:


> where can I heavy starch my dockers?


In the crotch and seat are my recommendations


----------



## DANO

Gilbert said:


> where can I heavy starch my dockers?





Mont said:


> In the crotch and seat are my recommendations


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## tdebo_713

Mont said:


> In the crotch and seat are my recommendations


HAHA Welcome to 2cool. You're gonna fit right in here


----------



## slopoke

I like cheerleaders! 


Really! :rybka:


----------



## speckle-catcher

slopoke said:


> I like cheerleaders!
> 
> Really! :rybka:


no ***?


----------



## Gilbert

oh my


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling

24Buds said:


> Why a sheephead for a mascot?


Because this is a Texas based site :rotfl:


----------



## PBD539

Its been almost three hours since the last post! Just sayn'


----------



## Life Aquatic

I made a YouTube video of burning a shoreline. You should see the look of surprise on this guy's face when I ran close enough to grab his stringer. Awesome! But I lost my login and can't remember my password. The YouTube admin told me tough luck and something like I should jump off a bridge. Well starch my jeans, the nerve of some people! Sorry...can't post the link.


----------



## seabo

link?


----------



## Mad Mike

If Asians are so smart, why do they eat with sticks?


----------



## Gilbert




----------



## Bill Fisher

tdebo_713 said:


> If you don't have something positive and helpful to add to the post please refrain from posting:work::cheers:


phfffft!..........

your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of eldeberries......

i fart in your general direction


----------



## Gilbert

do I twitch twice and pause once or pause twice and twitch once?


----------



## slopoke

Gilbert said:


> do I twitch twice and pause once or pause twice and twitch once?


My money's on jus' a lotta twitchin'.


----------



## marshhunter

so with 1221 posts

can i get a motion for this to be a sticky??

(mostly im just posting to up my count)


----------



## Life Aquatic

What's the difference between two consecutive pauses and one long pause?

If its a Top Dog do you call it a wag and paws?

Saw a bumper sticker that said Less Bite More Wag. Hummmm?


----------



## Bocephus




----------



## roundman

marshhunter said:


> so with 1221 posts
> 
> can i get a motion for this to be a sticky??
> 
> (mostly im just posting to up my count)


 me too,lol


----------



## iridered2003

seabo said:


> link?


bbq links are good


----------



## Bocephus




----------



## LIONESS-270

Life Aquatic said:


> Saw a bumper sticker that said Less Bite More Wag. Hummmm?


I be wid ya........


----------



## 9121SS

I have an idea! STOP this thread!!! It just will not die!​


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Save the beavers!


----------



## 535

Gilbert said:


> do I twitch twice and pause once or pause twice and twitch once?


Come on Gilbert, its a leaf blower. It's not that complicated!!!


----------



## sweenyite

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Save the beavers!


Wow! That beaver got pounded hard! Used beaver for sale! Cheap!


----------



## 24Buds

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Save the beavers!


 looks like somebody took the wood to that beaver.


----------



## DANO

Clubbed that beaver to death,....


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

i need a fence


----------



## DANO

osoobsessed said:


> i need a fence


High or Low ?


----------



## Blk Jck 224

I like bald kitty. :smile:


----------



## Cody C

Whoop! Gig 'em Ags!


----------



## Bill Fisher

gimmee an aarRruh C annuh moonpie


----------



## IsleSurfChunker

Bukkskin said:


> Don't forget.
> 
> NEVER trust a fart.:hairout:
> 
> hwell:


I agree.


----------



## Long Pole

Cody C said:


> Whoop! Gig 'em Ags!


What do Ags and Asians have in common?

They both suck at driving.


----------



## PBD539

This thread has gone critical........

Im ending ths thread Hal!










*I can't let you do that Shawn...*


----------



## waterspout

BURP!


----------



## Gilbert

I'm high as a *****,
up, up, and away,
I'll come down in a couple of days


----------



## Long Pole

Dayummmm, Mrs. Parker got it going on!!


----------



## Bill Fisher

reality shows...........      







:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:........


----------



## Gilbert

everyone knows girls college sports really aren't sports and don't count for anything.


----------



## Bill Fisher

nappy-headed ho's?


----------



## DANO

Chili,...with or without beans

Tater Salad,....with or without onions

Beef Fajita = beef skirt

Chicken Fajita = chicken skirt
where did the chicken skirt come from ?:spineyes:
or is it skrit ?


----------



## Long Pole

I can catch fish with a sock and a cheeto.


----------



## InfamousJ

Gilbert said:


> everyone knows girls college sports really aren't sports and don't count for anything.


they should all be on a cooking team.. then they;d amount to something


----------



## waterspout

I pee in your fishing hole!


----------



## Bill Fisher

DANO said:


> where did the chicken skirt come from ?:spineyes:?


maybe it was wearing one to cover it's pecker........


----------



## Gilbert

my boots have a long pointy toe


----------



## DANO

Houston recycles it's water,.....


----------



## Bill Fisher

and houstonians drink it up......

in-the-immortal-words of gilbert,............ "burp!"


----------



## DANO

Gilbert said:


> my boots have a long pointy toe


Will the real Gilbert step forward slowly


----------



## Long Pole

DANO said:


> Will the real Gilbert step forward slowly


Sweeet....I owe ya some bud.


----------



## Long Pole

A shark jumped into a boat....

X3


----------



## Long Pole

Thanks to this thread.....


----------



## DANO

one more Long Pole and yer 3000 posts


----------



## Long Pole

I just hit 3,000 posts!! 

OMG!! 
OMG!! 
OMG!! 
OMG!! 
OMG!! 
OMG!! 
OMG!! 
OMG!!

Think i'll retire now.


----------



## Gilbert

someone paint him for me!


----------



## iridered2003

Gilbert said:


> I'm high as a *****,
> up, up, and away,
> I'll come down in a couple of days


BOGART!!!!


----------



## iridered2003

i did paint myself into a corner a little bit ago. had to wait 2hrs for it to dry


----------



## speckle-catcher

Long Pole said:


> I just hit 3,000 posts!!
> 
> OMG!!
> OMG!!
> OMG!!
> OMG!!
> OMG!!
> OMG!!
> OMG!!
> OMG!!
> 
> Think i'll retire now.


time to cut off your fingers.


----------



## LIONESS-270

on line dating with a pole dancer...........


----------



## DANO

iridered2003 said:


> i did paint myself into a corner a little bit ago. had to wait 2hrs for it to dry


watching the paint dry


----------



## DANO

chiefcharlie said:


> on line dating with a pole dancer...........


I don't even want to know if speckle-catcher interviewed her for a part in the Moped Video.


----------



## Long Pole

DANO said:


> I don't even want to know if specklecatcher interviewed her for a part in the Moped Video.


Can you please not ever copy a posts like that and leave the pic attached. Thanks. :frown:


----------



## iridered2003

DANO said:


> I don't even want to know if specklecatcher interviewed her for a part in the Moped Video.


everybody wants to ride a moped, but nobody wants to be seen on one.LMFAO


----------



## DANO

Long Pole said:


> Can you please not ever copy a posts like that and leave the pic attached. Thanks. :frown:


She's building a fence. See how she pushes the 4x6 into the ground.


----------



## iridered2003

DANO said:


> She's building a fence. See how she pushes the 4x6 into the ground.


talk about a pile driver???


----------



## slopoke

Bunch o' rookies. hwell::rybka:


----------



## Long Pole

.


----------



## speckle-catcher

chiefcharlie said:


> on line dating with a pole dancer...........


just for you short stick.


----------



## Long Pole

speckle-catcher said:


> just for you short stick.


You SOB...I couldn't even stop once I seen her face. :headknock

Now I gotta scroll back to the top....


----------



## Gilbert

Long Pole said:


> You SOB...I couldn't even stop once I seen her face. :headknock
> 
> Now I gotta scroll back to the top....


you could just hit the red x. :work:


----------



## Long Pole

Gilbert said:


> you could just hit the red x. :work:


 or maybe Alt+f4


----------



## iridered2003

Gilbert said:


> you could just hit the red x. :work:


is that the same as the flour??


----------



## Bill Fisher

*Before the toning green shoes.......*










*After just 1 green shoe work out!!!....*



*ORDER YOUR'S TODAY!!!!.......*

our operators're standing by.......


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling

Bill Fisher said:


> *Before the toning green shoes.......*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After just 1 green shoe work out!!!....*
> 
> 
> 
> *ORDER YOUR'S TODAY!!!!.......*
> 
> our operators're standing by.......


LOOK AT THAT MOOSE KNUCKLE!!!


----------



## Long Pole

King Ding-A-Ling said:


> LOOK AT THAT MOOSE KNUCKLE!!!


What part of the shoe is that?


----------



## Bill Fisher

Long Pole said:


> What part of the shoe is that?


it's right below the buckle....... uh,.... i mean laces


----------



## waterspout

Looks like Bowling shoes to me! yep, gutter balling fo sho


----------



## Long Pole

Bill Fisher said:


> it's right below the buckle....... uh,.... i mean laces


Right where the tongue goes?


----------



## Bill Fisher

Long Pole said:


> Right where the tongue goes?


.........


----------



## Mad Mike

Jungle here we come!


----------



## PBD539

LOOK AT THAT MOOSE KNUCKLE!!![/QUOTE]

That's copyright infringement!!


----------



## PBD539

I'd like to slide into a pair of those..............



.......kisssm.......hwell: ....  ....... :idea:.........



.........Shoes!


----------



## Privateer

from what I can tell...looks like dem shoes turned her fat from horizontal to vertical...


----------



## InfamousJ

you cagers watch out for us motorcyclists..






we might be laying across the road as you round a corner...


----------



## slopoke

I'm ready to go to the jungle now. hwell:


----------



## waterspout

you woke up so your ready to go down now?????


----------



## waterspout

BURP!


----------



## slopoke




----------



## Bocephus

IBTL


----------



## Blk Jck 224

*NASTY NASTY NASTY ! <')))>{*


----------



## Long Pole

Free Rod Giveaway...

Pick a number


----------



## iridered2003

what kind of shoe does a camel wear?


----------



## txstoke

I'd take the heffer.


----------



## InfamousJ

txstoke said:


> I'd take the heffer.


IN A BAR SCENE OR IN A BOXING MATCH?


----------



## tdebo_713

iridered2003 said:


> what kind of shoe does a camel wear?


I'd have to go with Olukai or Reef flip flops. Should make for a nice fit and not irritate the split to bad not to mention how well they perform in wet conditions. Just a suggestion though


----------



## txstoke

InfamousJ said:


> IN A BAR SCENE OR IN A BOXING MATCH?


Wherever the MUDPIT is at.


----------



## iridered2003

tdebo_713 said:


> I'd have to go with Olukai or Reef flip flops. Should make for a nice fit and not irritate the split to bad not to mention how well they perform in wet conditions. Just a suggestion though


im getting the waders out, the poop poop is getting DEEP on this thread.


----------



## Long Pole

There's a turtle head pokin out....awwwww. :redface:


----------



## DEXTER

PBD539 said:


> I'd like to slide into a pair of those..............
> 
> .......kisssm.......hwell: ....  ....... :idea:.........
> 
> .........Shoes!


More like FALL into it.

I mean them shoes.


----------



## iridered2003

while the cats away, the mice will play


----------



## PBD539

iridered2003 said:


> what kind of shoe does a camel wear?


 

Of course!


----------



## iridered2003

PBD539 said:


> Of course!


come on,those are OLD SCHOOL titties


----------



## Life Aquatic

Lois Einhorn is Ray Finkle

Finkle is Einhorn

Einhorn is Finkle

Its all clear now...the green shoes is hiding Capt. Winkie! 

AaaaaaHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## txstoke

Whats the number to the Waaammbulance?

My "Chicks who worship Joel Olsteen" thread was deleted.

And I just don't think thats right.


----------



## slopoke

I like Tiddies!


----------



## iridered2003

txstoke said:


> Whats the number to the Waaammbulance?
> 
> My "Chicks who worship Joel Olsteen" thread was deleted.
> 
> And I just don't think thats right.


whats worng with OLSTENN? i think shes hot too?


----------



## speckle-catcher

txstoke said:


> Whats the number to the Waaammbulance?
> 
> My "Chicks who worship Joel Olsteen" thread was deleted.
> 
> And I just don't think thats right.


you should definitely start a new thread and demand to know why the other one was deleted.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

slopoke said:


> I like Tiddies!


(*)(*) *+ :brew: = *


----------



## roundman

no wauuumbulance needed here, yet, lol


----------



## iridered2003

roundman said:


> no wauuumbulance needed here, yet, lol


not in gtown baby


----------



## tdebo_713

This much inactivity is unacceptable!!! Reddies for everyone


----------



## ELF62

Brain Bleach...Brain Bleach


----------



## roundman




----------



## Bill Fisher

i _am_ the walrus....... goo goo g'joob


----------



## ANYBDYHERE

can


----------



## ANYBDYHERE

you


----------



## ANYBDYHERE

believe this....


----------



## Bill Fisher

ANYBDYHERE said:


> can





ANYBDYHERE said:


> you





ANYBDYHERE said:


> believe this....


what?....... that the people of your town are strange?

that's what i understand according to the doobie brothers.........


----------



## Life Aquatic

Why do purdy gurls like to take pictures of themselves in their car?


----------



## StinkBait

Disneyland is coming to the Woodlands! I heard it thru the grapevine!


----------



## slopoke

Life Aquatic said:


> Why do purdy gurls like to take pictures of themselves in their car?


Fair warning?


----------



## Privateer

Life Aquatic said:


> Why do purdy gurls like to take pictures of themselves in their car?


'cause they can? Is this a "trick" question?


----------



## InfamousJ

I am disappointed my fast food burger was not hand formed and cooked over a bed of mesquite coals garnished with a full leaf of iceburg lettuce and organic tomato sliced 3/16" of an inch thick with 2.3 oz of mayo and mustard on each bun and aged wisconsin cheddar sliced 2/16" inch thick melted just enough to cover the bun footprint and drool out the side..... I forgot to ask for bacon also.. what the f?


----------



## capt. stealth

*Coastguard cutter wake!*

I have been running boats for over 30 years and I am not saying I know every thing there is to know. While fishing with my kids on the ICW for flounder between the Surfside bridge and the Freeport intersection I discovered it must be ok to throw a 3.5' to 4' tsunami over my bait bucket and through my Kids. I pulled bait bucket out of the water and moved my kids but what if I was retying a line or not paying attention? What could have happened?
In my 30 years of running offshore boats I have done my best not to wake someone. Oh I am sure I got some one some were and I apologize for that but I have tried hard for that not to happen even with pressure to speed up just a little which could add another 1' to 2' of wake.
You know I really don't care how fast or slow you go. Know what kind of wake your boat will throw, at what speed, with or against the current. *Republic of Texas :texasflag*


----------



## Gilbert

2.3oz of mayo is a lot for one burger


----------



## Gilbert

report them


----------



## Privateer

Fast food by definition is food that you can eat fast...and excrete even faster...there is no time for frills! that's why they provide toilet paper 'stead of napkins...


----------



## speckle-catcher

really? you are fishing IN the ICW and you complain about wakes?


----------



## Mont

I bet you wouldn't be whining if you were the one he was on the way to pull out of the water.


----------



## Mont

I got a new one

You are responsible for your wake 

I bet I hear that on the VHF 20 times a weekend from boats with names like "Cool Breeze" or "Winds of Fate". Stupid blow boaters.


----------



## Long Pole

Mont said:


> I got a new one
> 
> You are responsible for your wake
> 
> I bet I hear that on the VHF 20 times a weekend from boats with names like "Cool Breeze" or "Winds of Fate". Stupid blow boaters.


But they're in the ICW...not that hard to see them and detour the wake.


----------



## Mont

Long Pole said:


> But they're in the ICW...not that hard to see them and detour the wake.


The ICW isn't up in this end of the bay. I really love the ones that try and cut in front of me thinking that's going to hack me off some how. I slow down and pull the trim tabs up just for those idiots just so they know what a real wake does look like. It's Galveston Bay for Christ's sake. The best though, hands down is the ones that get in front of the barges. Those barge guys don't have much patience with them and it's not like they can stop or turn fast, even if they wanted to, which they don't.


----------



## capt. stealth

speckle-catcher said:


> really? you are fishing IN the ICW and you complain about wakes?


You are the type of idiot I have been dealing with for 30 years. Inshore and offshore!


----------



## Bill Fisher

Mont said:


> Stupid blow boaters.


lol!.........

speed bumps all'of'em

them, and them damned bay boats anchored in the middle o'the jetties and channels.........


----------



## Mont

Monkey boy don't even own a boat, Capt. Next time, put a flare across their bow. That should be enough to get their attention.


----------



## capt. stealth

Mont said:


> I bet you wouldn't be whining if you were the one he was on the way to pull out of the water.


That's not where he was going. If he was the wake would have not been that big.


----------



## Privateer

Mont said:


> I got a new one
> 
> You are responsible for your wake
> 
> I bet I hear that on the VHF 20 times a weekend from boats with names like "Cool Breeze" or "Winds of Fate". Stupid blow boaters.


 and "Sports Paige"...what most mariners don't understand is that large vessels need to keep a lot of way on to have any response in their helm...'specially in a following sea...


----------



## Jolly Roger

Not saying what they did was right or wrong, I was not there. But I would suggest never fishing sabine channel. 3-4' wakes are small there. 


Hope you caught some fish.


----------



## Bill Fisher

Mont said:


> I slow down and pull the trim tabs up just for those idiots just so they know what a real wake does look like.


now yer talkin!


----------



## Mont

capt. stealth said:


> That's not where he was going. If he was the wake would have not been that big.


Like I said, put a flare across their bow, call them up and chew them out on the VHF, and get ready for a full cavity search. You are getting a little excited about a wake considering your professional status. Geeze.


----------



## crewdgras

you expect boats to slow down for people fishing from the bank???? I have never ever ever ever heard of a boat doing that.


----------



## speckle-catcher

capt. stealth said:


> You are the type of idiot I have been dealing with for 30 years. Inshore and offshore!


I obey no wake zones. If you choose to fish in the ICW, you should be prepared to deal with wakes coming at you from any direction no matter what type of boat it is.



Mont said:


> Monkey boy don't even own a boat, Capt. Next time, put a flare across their bow. That should be enough to get their attention.


jet skis count as boats - I pay for registration stickers...so I have 4

I do have a Carolina Skiff project that I'm going to get started one of these days...so that makes 5


----------



## Mont

speckle-catcher said:


> I obey no wake zones. If you choose to fish in the ICW, you should be prepared to deal with wakes coming at you from any direction no matter what type of boat it is.
> 
> jet skis count as boats - I pay for registration stickers...so I have 4
> 
> I do have a Carolina Skiff project that I'm going to get started one of these days...so that makes 5


Sorry, I meant "real boats"  I stand corrected on the Skiff though.


----------



## speckle-catcher

FUM

:slimer:


----------



## bubbas kenner

speckle catcher is just trying to help not fare to call him names .I dont like the wakes in galveston bay ship channel I fish where it is safe.


----------



## Gilbert

bubbas kenner said:


> speckle catcher is just trying to help not fare to call him names .I dont like the wakes in galveston bay ship channel I fish where it is safe.


but he really is a monkey boy, its not just a name. :rotfl:


----------



## speckle-catcher

you better watch it, or I'm gonna start flinging poo.


----------



## Mont

Bill Fisher said:


> lol!.........
> 
> speed bumps all'of'em
> 
> them, and them damned bay boats anchored in the middle o'the jetties and channels.........


I used to work on the a/c on a go fast boat that had

"So many sailboats, so little time" in big letters right across the stern.

There's a particular idiot in a trimaran that runs out of Kemah that's my favorite. He holds up traffic coming in then tries to pass it in the channel. I make it a point to say hello every time he sees me. I think I am his favorite powerboat.


----------



## iridered2003

"don't wake me bro". capt, not sure what you started here.


----------



## speckle-catcher

If he's really a captain - he probably thinks he owns the water too.


----------



## Bill Fisher

Mont said:


> "So many sailboats, so little time" in big letters right across the stern.


now-that-i-like!........

i always wanted little decals of smashed PWCs with a slash line thru'em on my bow......... you know, like the old fighter planes had their kills numbered on the nose o'their aircraft or right under the cockpit


----------



## Privateer

blow boats throw wakes too! the only thing I don't get about this clip is why you would order fenders over...when you have a whole gunnel lined wif car tires?


----------



## Navi

This one time I was anchored in this narrow channel.....


----------



## NewbieFisher

capt. stealth said:


> *I have been running boats for over 30 years and I am not saying I know every thing there is to know*. While fishing with my kids on the ICW for flounder between the Surfside bridge and the Freeport intersection I discovered it must be ok to throw a 3.5' to 4' tsunami over my bait bucket and through my Kids. I pulled bait bucket out of the water and moved my kids but what if I was retying a line or not paying attention? What could have happened?
> *In my 30 years of running offshore boats I have done my best not to wake someone.* Oh I am sure I got some one some were and I apologize for that but I have tried hard for that not to happen even with pressure to speed up just a little which could add another 1' to 2' of wake.
> You know I really don't care how fast or slow you go. Know what kind of wake your boat will throw, at what speed, with or against the current. *Republic of Texas :texasflag*


id be willing to bet the coast guard has been running boats longer.

and youre right, lets try and get a CG cutter to slow down enough to not make a wake to disturb your fishing. those inconsiderate buffoons.:headknock


----------



## Greg E

crewdgras said:


> you expect boats to slow down for people fishing from the bank???? I have never ever ever ever heard of a boat doing that.


I work on the ICW 20 days a month. Cutter boat should never be on top of the water in that area. Too many boats, docks, and yes, people on the bank. The boat throws a huge swell and could easily wash a small child off the bank. You may never ever ever ever heard of slowing down for bank fisherman, but we do it all the time. No different if someone had a small boat pulled up on the bank. Your wake is your responsibility anywhere in the ICW.


----------



## SpotChaser#2

crewdgras said:


> you expect boats to slow down for people fishing from the bank???? I have never ever ever ever heard of a boat doing that.


Im not saying it is right or wrong, dont really care. But now you have heard of It!! The last several years during the week leading up to POCO, every off-shore boat that comes through the ICW has come off throttle if i was in the ICW wading.


----------



## Privateer

fine! I'm going to check my FarceBook status!


----------



## Long Pole

Did you see tha newb?


----------



## Life Aquatic

InfamousJ said:


> I am disappointed my fast food burger was not hand formed and cooked over a bed of mesquite coals garnished with a full leaf of iceburg lettuce and organic tomato sliced 3/16" of an inch thick with 2.3 oz of mayo and mustard on each bun and aged wisconsin cheddar sliced 2/16" inch thick melted just enough to cover the bun footprint and drool out the side..... I forgot to ask for bacon also.. what the f?


It's a long standing, well established fact that everybody, without exception, likes bacon. As far as your disappointment goes I can provide the following advice:

If you want something done right, do it yourself!


----------



## Privateer

Life Aquatic said:


> It's a long standing, well established fact that everybody, without exception, likes bacon. As far as your disappointment goes I can provide the following advice:
> 
> If you want something done right, do it yourself!


 so, your remedy is "order it with bacon"?


----------



## mustfish

Navi said:


> This one time I was anchored in this narrow channel.....


 I remember that! You were on your way to Band Camp? lol


----------



## Long Pole

Have you ever tobaggoned someone?


----------



## Privateer

Long Pole said:


> Did you see tha newb?


 I thought it might be a burn handle...so I did some phonetics on the name...this is what I came up with... Heat her G...


----------



## WilliamH

speckle-catcher said:


> . . .
> 
> I do have a Carolina Skiff project that I'm going to get started one of these days...so that makes 5


are you going to build a T-top for it?


----------



## Life Aquatic

The mere mention of BACON in a thread considering its overriding popularity is nothing more in my eyes then trolling for complements. :slimer:

Yes, J screwed up. He should have ordered BACON. 

I'm sure with BACON all other faults of the burger would have been forgiven.

BTW, did I mention BACON?

Man, I got to get back to work...


----------



## marln444

i've been threatened by the coast guard for wakeboarding in the ICW, told us they would go get their guns if we didn't stop. most ridiculous thing i've ever heard


----------



## speckle-catcher

WilliamH said:


> are you going to build a T-top for it?


yep - using the one the Oxbow made as a template.

:slimer:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

chase them down and give the capt. an atomic wedgie and an indian burn


----------



## Privateer

Life Aquatic said:


> The mere mention of BACON in a thread considering its overriding popularity is nothing more in my eyes then trolling for complements. :slimer:
> 
> Yes, J screwed up. He should have ordered BACON.
> 
> I'm sure with BACON all other faults of the burger would have been forgiven.
> 
> BTW, did I mention BACON?
> 
> Man, I got to get back to work...


 yet...ponder this...in mentioning bacon...we may have offended our fellow Americans... the muslims...


----------



## Long Pole

Privateer said:


> yet...ponder this...in mentioning bacon...we may have offended our fellow Americans... the muslims...


Obummer and his pitbull?


----------



## Bull Red

BACON!!!!!!!!!!
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=336675


----------



## Life Aquatic

Muslims like bacon; they just aren't allowed to admit it. Five out of five muslims liked bacon in a blindfold test. Conditions of the test are classified.


----------



## Privateer

Life Aquatic said:


> Muslims like bacon; they just aren't allowed to admit it. Five out of five muslims liked bacon in a blindfold test. Conditions of the test are classified.


 I thought they liked smoking camel toes...


----------



## Gilbert

all on my nut sack


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

Epic all time rant backfire eh?


----------



## DSL_PWR

This is great....


----------



## waterspout

BURP!


----------



## 11andy11

Besides idling along, what speed would a cutter not throw a huge wake?? Usually when you slow down for someone you throw and even larger wake as the rear of the boat squats.


----------



## Privateer

I find it hard to believe that a CG cutter was in the ICW... maybe a 40' ute-boat... or bouy tender barge, but not a 185' cutter...mr. 30 year captain... I jus' don't know if I believe you...


----------



## Privateer

burping after consuming alcoholic beverages may offend our mislum imigrunts


----------



## waterspout

poop! BURP!


----------



## Privateer

dag nabb it 'spout! how'm I gonna keep you off the jihads top ten infidels list?


----------



## CFJTEX

If you're gonna play in the road, don't get mad at the cars going by. Jetties, Cuts and definitely the ICW (not the no wake zones) are fair game for speed in my eyes. Common courtesy and common sense should play a big role though.


----------



## DSL_PWR

Privateer said:


> I find it hard to believe that a CG cutter was in the ICW... maybe a 40' ute-boat... or bouy tender barge, but not a 185' cutter...mr. 30 year captain... I jus' don't know if I believe you...


Could have been a harbor tug... They are only about 65 ft long..


----------



## waterspout

I like jihads for 5.56 practice,, BURP! be bak in a minute,, anyone else need a cold brew


----------



## Long Pole

How do I make a smiley :redface: while droppin the spinach?


----------



## ReelWork

Do you sit in the left lane and go 70 and won't move over becuase it's the posted speed limit, even though traffic is backed up behind you for miles?


----------



## WilliamH

It was probably The Manta. 87' Coastal Patrol Boat


----------



## Privateer

just type   dam it... just type shift: and shift)


----------



## Dcrawford

speckle-catcher said:


> I obey no wake zones. If you choose to fish in the ICW, you should be prepared to deal with wakes coming at you from any direction no matter what type of boat it is.
> 
> jet skis count as boats - I pay for registration stickers...so I have 4
> 
> I do have a Carolina Skiff project that I'm going to get started one of these days...so that makes 5





Mont said:


> Sorry, I meant "real boats"  I stand corrected on the Skiff though.


I've seen the skiff and it's NOT a real bote! bwahahahaha

You've had that for over a year now and done nothing with it? "yard ornament" would be a more fitting title! LOL

Edit: try driving your truck along side the ship channel and some jackwad capt. in a tug shine you with his big light at 3:am in the morning! I like to have put my truck in the water.


----------



## Jim Martin

For what its worth, USCG Regs. Chapter 10 defines a "cutter" as the term for any vessel which has a permanently assigned crew and accommodations for the extended support of that crew, and includes only and all vessels of 65-foot (20 m) or more in length.


----------



## speckle-catcher

Artifishual said:


> I've seen the skiff and it's NOT a real bote! bwahahahaha
> 
> You've had that for over a year now and done nothing with it? "yard ornament" would be a more fitting title! LOL


at least it's not in my yard. :rotfl:


----------



## JohnAkaB

cry baby got wet, just pick up your **** and move on. If crashing waves bother you so much go fish in a pond.


----------



## Privateer

speckle-catcher said:


> at least it's not in my yard. :rotfl:


 yet...


----------



## Privateer

Jim Martin said:


> For what its worth, USCG Regs. Chapter 10 defines a "cutter" as the term for any vessel which has a permanently assigned crew and accommodations for the extended support of that crew, and includes only and all vessels of 65-foot (20 m) or more in length.


 when a self proclaimed 30 year captain says it's a cutter...what is he saying?


----------



## speckle-catcher

Privateer said:


> when a self proclaimed 30 year captain says it's a cutter...what is he saying?


that maybe he should return his captain's license to the Cracker Jack box he got it from?


----------



## Long Pole

Privateer said:


> yet...


He doesn't have room with all 6 - 1/2 completed jet skis taking up space. :slimer:


----------



## Privateer

in my circle of "captains" not one of us can even remember how long we've had our licenses...but we all can tell you to the day when they're up for renewal...along with the now infamous TWIC...and when we say cutter...we mean a big ace Coast Guard ship with a 105 on the bow and 4 Ma deuces...


----------



## teamfirstcast

"with a 105 on the bow and 4 Ma deuces... " ...love that! BOOM!


----------



## Timemachine

Privateer said:


> ......and when we say cutter...we mean a big ace Coast Guard ship with a 105 on the bow and 4 Ma deuces...


Yeah Baby!!!!

If that's what drove past him, he should have stood at attention and saluted.

(bait bucket.......pffffttt)


----------



## fishnstringer

*Boy!*

The 2cool natives are tough today!:rotfl:


----------



## rlw

fishnstringer said:


> The 2cool natives are tough today!:rotfl:


No stuff, jumped him like packa dogs, wow.


----------



## Tiny

Love this Fn Thread!! Laugh out Loud, Rolling on the floor laughing my mfn az off, spittin' coffee on the screen, got a ticket for disturbing the peace!

Don't wake me Bro!


----------



## fangard

Are we talking a true wake here, or just a swell thrown off by the boat's displacement. I am not a boater, but a wake tends to have whitewater in it like a wave, right. Whereas a swell is just a rapidly moving hump of raised water. Swells are pretty much impossible to eliminate on a larger vessel.


----------



## Tiny

A wake comes from a boat, A swell comes from miles and miles away from the coast and a wave is what breaks on the shore.


----------



## NoTreeHuggerHere

Coast Guard makes the rules and I could have sworn that one of them was that you were responsible for your wake and any and all damage the wake may make. I bet most of you jumping on this guy about this post would run by a canoe or kayak and not give a **** who's in or on it or what might happen due to your wake. What ever happened to look after your fellow man or be your brother's keeper? Go ahead and rag on me, I really could care less, but cut the original poster some slack. What if that was you and your family?


----------



## Privateer

NoTreeHuggerHere said:


> Coast Guard makes the rules and I could have sworn that one of them was that you were responsible for your wake and any and all damage the wake may make. I bet most of you jumping on this guy about this post would run by a canoe or kayak and not give a **** who's in or on it or what might happen due to your wake. What ever happened to look after your fellow man or be your brother's keeper? Go ahead and rag on me, I really could care less, but cut the original poster some slack.* What if that was you and your family?[/*QUOTE]
> I'd be danged if I'd put them in harms way...as for the yakers...they should read the warning lable that comes from the factory..."Shallow" water only "Not meant for Surf or White water" and they should read the "Rules of the Road" published by the USCG...especially the pecking order of vessels with right-of-way...they will find themselves at the bottom of the food chain...


----------



## Long Pole

NoTreeHuggerHere said:


> Coast Guard makes the rules and I could have sworn that one of them was that you were responsible for your wake and any and all damage the wake may make. I bet most of you jumping on this guy about this post would run by a canoe or kayak and not give a **** who's in or on it or what might happen due to your wake. What ever happened to look after your fellow man or be your brother's keeper? Go ahead and rag on me, I really could care less, but cut the original poster some slack. What if that was you and your family?


Judging by your handle...you must be a hypocrite.


----------



## coastalmayham

The coast guard isn't the only folks in that same area that just don't give a d*** capt. stealth. Those kinda things happen constantly around here. Thanks to those few who actually do have some sense. It is very much appreciated.


----------



## corkysteve

Privateer, don't be a doushe!


----------



## Long Pole

^^

Yakker


----------



## Tiny

^^

Packer


----------



## Gilbert

^^


Pear


----------



## Long Pole

Tiny said:


> ^^
> 
> Packer


I'm callin momma sad4sm

:thefinger:


----------



## Privateer

corkysteve said:


> Privateer, don't be a doushe!


can't help it...I'm french! no..wait I'm Italian...no, wait I'm German...naw he77...guess I'm just a mutt! if you are a yaker...tough! if you are on the water...you need to go by the rules...of common sense! don't put you vessel and your crew in harms way, and don't put your safety in the hands of other captains! It is your responsibility to safe-guard the lives entrusted to you!


----------



## Swells

fangard said:


> Are we talking a true wake here, or just a swell thrown off by the boat's displacement. I am not a boater, but a wake tends to have whitewater in it like a wave, right. Whereas a swell is just a rapidly moving hump of raised water. *Swells are pretty much impossible to eliminate on a larger vessel*.


Yo dang right pardner, ain't nobody throwing me off no big boat unless they's coming over the railing with me!


----------



## Cody C

Howdy


----------



## Privateer

Swells said:


> Yo dang right pardner, ain't nobody throwing me off no big boat unless they's coming over the railing with me!


 or they toss a six-pack of Bud into the brine!


----------



## albert white

*Puh-lease.....*

delete the Wambulance thread. Christ Almighty, some folks just have too much time on there hands...........Just sayin!


----------



## InfamousJ

Long Pole said:


> How do I make a smiley :redface: while droppin the spinach?


type :thefinger:


----------



## iridered2003

LUCKY you were not in a jonboat. lil man in tha boat


----------



## InfamousJ

this post needs to be deleted... FaaaaaaaaaaAT Alberttttttttttt


----------



## InfamousJ

lets take a vote.. delete the waaambulance post, or ban you for whining on another post other than the waaambulance post..

I vote for ban.

read the rules.. all whines are to be put on the waaaambulance post


----------



## Privateer

byte me!


----------



## reelthreat

WWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa


----------



## speckle-catcher

ban him!

(we need a "thumbs down" smiley)


----------



## 9121SS

reelthreat said:


> WWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa


What did you just say?


----------



## Privateer

it's not about the "Thread"...it's about the post count! we're going for the all-time 2cool record here...now shut up and post!


----------



## Timemachine

I don't know man but seems to me that 1364 post.....well that's a lot of folks likin' it. Heck, some of the websites I follow don't even have that many members...total!!!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

so why start another thread bascially doing the same thing on the "whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmbualnce" thread.....

just saying.


----------



## iridered2003

im going to get a FAT HO, anyone game?


----------



## Gilbert

albert was a king. king kong can suck a rubber ding dong


----------



## reelthreat

9121SS said:


> What did you just say?


WWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa


----------



## 9121SS

speckle-catcher said:


> ban him!
> 
> (we need a "thumbs down" smiley)










Here ya go!


----------



## speckle-catcher

Long Pole said:


> ^^
> 
> Yakker


haha



Tiny said:


> ^^
> 
> Packer


hahahahahhahahahaha



Gilbert said:


> ^^
> 
> Pear


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhahahahahahahahahhaahaaaaaaa


----------



## albert white

Hmmm! It worked.


----------



## 9121SS

reelthreat said:


> WWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa


That's what I thought you said!


----------



## Privateer

Gilbert said:


> albert was a king. king kong can suck a rubber ding dong


 lord help us! is that all you got G'bert? we haven't even tapped the rich and fertile minds of the jungle or the bottom dwellers yet...we need to post something so heinous that we go to the ghetto of 2cool...lots of fodder down there...


----------



## Gilbert

Privateer said:


> lord help us! is that all you got G'bert? we haven't even tapped the rich and fertile minds of the jungle or the bottom dwellers yet...we need to post something so heinous that we go to the ghetto of 2cool...lots of fodder down there...


I don't want to go down there. Nothing but ****'s there.


----------



## Hammerhead

We need a Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmbbbbbuuuulance icon


----------



## Mad Mike

I vote ban!


----------



## Bobby

Here you go albert white


----------



## Timemachine

" My name is Friday"


----------



## Bobby

Privateer said:


> lord help us! is that all you got G'bert? we haven't even tapped the rich and fertile minds of the jungle or the bottom dwellers yet...we need to post something so heinous that we go to the ghetto of 2cool...lots of fodder down there...


We got Privateer and Gilbert here. How much more ghetto can you get?


----------



## big john o

Timemachine said:


> I don't know man but seems to me that 1364 post.....well that's a lot of folks likin' it. Heck, some of the websites I follow don't even have that many members...total!!!


1364 posts maybe..... but now only 4 or 5 children reading it or keeping it from falling off...


----------



## Mad Mike

One hour - 27 minutes and Mike gets a beer.


----------



## WillieT

Originally Posted by speckle-catcher 
ban him!

(we need a "thumbs down" smiley)





Here ya go! 


I've seen a one finger salute given for better suggestions than the OP.


----------



## jeff.w

TTT


----------



## juanpescado

BOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## 9121SS

shaggydog said:


> Originally Posted by speckle-catcher
> ban him!
> 
> (we need a "thumbs down" smiley)
> 
> Here ya go!
> 
> I've seen a one finger salute given for better suggestions than the OP.


I have one of those to but I'm not posting it on TTMB!


----------



## juanpescado




----------



## Gilbert

or best offer


----------



## juanpescado

How bout some Miracle Whip, think i'll pass on Mayo.


----------



## Cody C

Anyone wanna go to Harry's Tonight? College Night, free for people over 21!


----------



## Gilbert

guides shouldn't be allowed to fish tournaments


----------



## Cody C

Gilbert said:


> guides shouldn't be allowed to fish tournaments


Guides shouldn't be allowed to fish on guided trips.

You're paying them to take you fishing, not to watch them catch fish


----------



## Texas T

.


----------



## Privateer

Bobby said:


> We got Privateer and Gilbert here. How much more ghetto can you get?


thnx Bobby... shouldn't you be on the OLD GALVESTON MEMORIES thread?


----------



## 9121SS

Anybody know where I can catch some of them fish with the dots on them? Not the 2 dotted ones but the ones with a bunch of dots on both sides


----------



## Bobby

Privateer said:


> thnx Bobby... shouldn't you be on the OLD GALVESTON MEMORIES thread?


What does that have to do with me? I don't live in Galveston. Never have.


----------



## Privateer

that's easy...you catch them in the water with a hook in the corner of their mouth!


----------



## Privateer

Bobby said:


> What does that have to do with me? I don't live in Galveston. Never have.


 it's your age...have you ever been to Galveston? Fished in Galveston?


----------



## 9121SS

Privateer said:


> that's easy...you catch them in the water with a hook in the corner of their mouth!


Thanks so much! I'm gonna try that as soon as my sisters mother in laws brothers nephew lets me borrow his boat!


----------



## speckle-catcher

Privateer said:


> thnx Bobby... shouldn't you be on the OLD GALVESTON MEMORIES thread?


Bobby is so old - he lost his memory.


----------



## speckle-catcher

Bobby said:


> Here you go albert white


you should ad an "UN" in front of "authorized"



shaggydog said:


> Originally Posted by speckle-catcher
> ban him!
> 
> (we need a "thumbs down" smiley)
> 
> Here ya go!
> 
> I've seen a one finger salute given for better suggestions than the OP.


here ya go what?

you fail at teh internetz.


----------



## ELF62

Hey diddle diddle put your kitty in the middle....


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Confucious Say...Man with itchy butt has stinky fingers.


----------



## mastercylinder60

albert white said:


> delete the Wambulance thread. Christ Almighty, some folks just have too much time on there hands...........Just sayin!


here we have a guy whining about a whining thread that was started about whining threads. *sigh* have you ever thought about just ignoring it?

oh, and quit whining.


----------



## mud minner

speckle-catcher said:


> you should ad an "UN" in front of "authorized"
> 
> here ya go what?
> 
> you fail at teh internetz.


yea, not everyone keeps up with the internet jones like you do


----------



## albert white

You folks are too easy, and your trigger pull is a little light. Slapping my knee........gasp, gasp.


----------



## NoTreeHuggerHere

Privateer,

You obviously don't remember the rules of the road. Why don't you get your rules of the road book out and read it again.


----------



## mastercylinder60

at least you lightened up and quit whining.


----------



## speckle-catcher

mud minner said:


> yea, not everyone keeps up with the internet jones like you do


what internet jokes?

I think he meant to attach a photo - and flunked it up.


----------



## Privateer

ya know what? how 'bout this captain...wonder if he whined about "wakes"?


----------



## reelthreat

albert white said:


> You folks are too easy, and your trigger pull is a little light. Slapping my knee........gasp, gasp.


I use that same tactic with my wife when I say something wrong... "I was only JOKING, take it easy"


----------



## Privateer

NoTreeHuggerHere said:


> Privateer,
> 
> You obviously don't remember the rules of the road. Why don't you get your rules of the road book out and read it again.


don't need to...use'em every day...here ya go: not under command, Restricted in ability to maneuver...constrained by draught, fishing(trawling, not trolling), under sail... and last and least...float planes... then come rowboats, yacks and canoes...yer welcome!


----------



## Blue Fury

ITS THE COAST GUARD. they do what THEY want. Just because your FISHING doesn't mean they are going to slow down. OH, and they have a job to do also.. That was the WORSE complaint ive EVER heard.

Being a Merchant Marine Officer, I know. you think those loaded down tankers of 75,000 plus DWT's that are brought in by the pilots in the houston ship channel running sea speed CARE about us fishing near by when they are throwing 5' swells off their bulbous bow? NO. Have you ever waded the pig pens when those sets of waves come in? they will knock you over..

Time is money my friend.


----------



## mastercylinder60

lol



> you must spread some Reputation around before giving it to reelthreat again


----------



## Privateer

one more before I go...




I love the last one...a 405' guided missile frigate...looks like a toy in the real world...the one outside of the ICW...


----------



## speckle-catcher

I covered it for you.


----------



## Life Aquatic

Privateer said:


> it's not about the "Thread"...it's about the post count! we're going for the all-time 2cool record here...now shut up and post!


The Thread is dead. Long live the Thread.


----------



## Life Aquatic

I'm a guide.

Don't have my six-pac yet.

They say three times is a charm.


----------



## speckle-catcher

speaking of dumb mofos

one just spoke up.


----------



## DEXTER

confuscious say - man with hand in pocket feels confident.

man with holes in his pocket feels balls.


----------



## tdebo_713

Bobby said:


> What does that have to do with me? I don't live in Galveston. Never have.


Need to take a poll to see how long everyone thinks you'll last around here


----------



## Privateer

wow...OK...thanks for that enlightenment...I didn't know what an a-hole I was...well I take that back...my wife says the same thing...


----------



## mikeb84

my exact point. do u know how you make yourself look with the bs you write on here? The funny thing is most of yall who write this bs wouldnt stand up for it in person at the dock. You just sit behind that keyboard and run your mouth.


----------



## speckle-catcher

as you sit behind your keyboard and run yours.


----------



## mikeb84

im not on here posting on every post talking hsit to people. Get a job


----------



## Bobby

tdebo_713 said:


> Need to take a poll to see how long everyone thinks you'll last around here


When I showed up here (2cool) you were 17 and still in school.:headknock


----------



## Life Aquatic

Why don't we just insult one another?


----------



## Privateer

I got nuthin more... ciao pinche rainman


----------



## speckle-catcher

mikeb84 said:


> im not on here posting on every post talking hsit to people. Get a job


got one. it pays pretty darn good and yet affords me time to log on here and rub dweebs like you the wrong way.

circumventing the word filter too?

you're a keeper.


----------



## mikeb84

pinche puto joto


----------



## speckle-catcher

you're a big poopoo head.


----------



## speckle-catcher

yawn

is that all the Spanish you learned from your days as a toilet scrubber in a Tiajuana whore house?


----------



## Bobby

speckle-catcher said:


> you're a big poopoo head.


Your a little short poopoo head.


----------



## speckle-catcher

I'm not giving you no more greenies, cause you never give me any.

so there.


----------



## Bobby

Life Aquatic said:


> Why don't we just insult one another?


Never mind your from Austin. That says it all.:biggrin:


----------



## LarryG

Such tiny minds!


----------



## Bobby

Whats a greenie?


----------



## Life Aquatic

Yo mama is so dum she sat on the TV and watched the couch.


----------



## Bobby

Life Aquatic said:


> Yo mama is so dum she sat on the TV and watched the couch.


Your still from Austin. Enough said.


----------



## Life Aquatic

Doing my part for keepin' it weird, Man.


----------



## capt4fish

Okay, I got through about 3 pages.

The cutter in question was definately NOT on a rescue mission. The Cutter in question was definately throwing a huge wake, 3-4 ft at least. The Cutter in question waked surfside marina going in both directions east and west. 
Even the Coast gaurd is subject to the "you are responsible for your wake law". 

The pot-licking skipper of that cutter needs a refresher coarse on seaman ship, boat safety etc.


----------



## Gilbert

Life Aquatic said:


> Doing my part for keepin' it weird, Man.


so that means your gay too


----------



## Life Aquatic

Speaking of gay. Gilbert is the gayest name I've ever heard.


----------



## Privateer

capt4fish said:


> Okay, I got through about 3 pages.
> 
> The cutter in question was definately NOT on a rescue mission. The Cutter in question was definately throwing a huge wake, 3-4 ft at least. The Cutter in question waked surfside marina going in both directions east and west.
> Even the Coast gaurd is subject to the "you are responsible for your wake law".
> 
> The pot-licking skipper of that cutter needs a refresher coarse on seaman ship, boat safety etc.


 ok Honorable capt4fish Esq. you have had time to analyze the writen transcript of capt. 30 years, and have, without being there, decide to pronounce your final judgement in these proceedings...I have only one question for you...do you even own a friggin boat?


----------



## tdebo_713

Bobby said:


> When I showed up here (2cool) you were 17 and still in school.:headknock


Awww 1997... Good year...back when times were simpler :spineyes:


----------



## speckle-catcher

Life Aquatic said:


> Speaking of gay. Gilbert is the gayest name I've ever heard.


It's Gheyberto en Espanol.


----------



## ANYBDYHERE

mikeb84 said:


> yall are a bunch of pricks. The guy tried to just make a point because he felt for the safety of his kids and was just asking about it. Thats all yall have to do is sit and wait for a honest man to say something so you can jump on him talking $hi+ to make yourself feel good. Thats why i dont post anything on here because you dumb mofo talk like yall know everything and really you show ur ignorance in the words you type. i guess you think its entertaining but it makes this website look bad





mikeb84 said:


> pinche puto joto


WhAAAAAAAAAMBULANCE is on the way....:cop:


----------



## Mont

I had a better idea, they got merged


----------



## slopoke

Gilberto isn't ghetto. He's barrio. Jus' sayin'. :bounce:


----------



## Privateer

capt. stealth...just do what every other captain in the whole sea faring world dose...protect your crew and vessel from harm! look out for the shat that might hit you...not the shat that is hitting you, by then it's too late! you need to be ten steps ahead of the game every minute...that's what we captains do...


----------



## slopoke

Mont said:


> I had a better idea, they got merged


Huh?


----------



## Mont

slopoke said:


> Huh?


it's like mating, but without offspring


----------



## agonzales1981

mikeb84 said:


> yall are a bunch of pricks. The guy tried to just make a point because he felt for the safety of his kids and was just asking about it. Thats all yall have to do is sit and wait for a honest man to say something so you can jump on him talking $hi+ to make yourself feel good. Thats why i dont post anything on here because you dumb mofo talk like yall know everything and really you show ur ignorance in the words you type. i guess you think its entertaining but it makes this website look bad


Shouldn't get all worked up buddy, I tend to agree with you as well though. But there are guys like this on every message forum, usually the ones who have been on the longest. Kind of makes me laugh and wonder how much of a life some people have when they have 2,3,4 thousand posts in a few years...lol :walkingsm


----------



## Mont

I kinda like this merge thingy.


----------



## Life Aquatic

Hey Poke!


----------



## Melon

Brrrrrrrrrp!


----------



## Bocephus




----------



## Blk Jck 224

I like mating!


----------



## speckle-catcher

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I like mating!


you should hook up with Gheyberto.


----------



## 535

I'm gone 2 days and you guys let this thread turn into an ACTUAL whine???


----------



## speckle-catcher

no - an actual whine thread was merged into this one.


----------



## Bill Fisher

a coast guard cutter came by today and made a wake......


----------



## Life Aquatic

I feel like I went thru a time warp.


----------



## Bill Fisher

*HELP!,..... Need Suggestions!!!!.....*

Need some 2Cool help here!!!!!...........





































need ideas/suggestions as to what to name this pimple on my arse!!!!!!..........


----------



## speckle-catcher

Bill Fisher said:


> Need some 2Cool help here!!!!!...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need ideas/suggestions as to what to name this pimple on my arse!!!!!!..........


Gilbert


----------



## Gilbert

speckle-catcher said:


> Gilbert


FUSC


----------



## speckle-catcher

well if he had asked what to name his hemorrhoid, I would have said Oxbow.

does that make you feel better?


----------



## Bill Fisher

speckle-catcher said:


> well if he had asked what to name his hemorrhoid, I would have said Oxbow.


only if it was one o'them 'roids that when reach around back that you feel like you were shaking hands with someone...............

(****!.... did i just say that??? )


----------



## 9121SS

Bill Fisher said:


> Need some 2Cool help here!!!!!...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need ideas/suggestions as to what to name this pimple on my arse!!!!!!..........


It's a B F Pimple! :biggrin:


----------



## Gilbert

I'm fishing tomorrow.


----------



## Gilbert

I need gps coords to where the fish are at.


----------



## speckle-catcher

they in the wata foo


----------



## tdebo_713

What the **** is that smell????


----------



## speckle-catcher

Bill Fisher said:


> only if it was one o'them 'roids that when reach around back that you feel like you were shaking hands with someone...............
> 
> (****!.... did i just say that??? )


I ain't old enough to know bout dat.


----------



## Life Aquatic

I'm from H-Town

We rule 2Cool


----------



## 9121SS

I betcha Bocephus had no idea when he started this thread!!


----------



## Gilbert

bodufus never has a clue


----------



## Melon

....


----------



## Bocephus

Gilbert said:


> bodufus never has a clue


Hey !....I mean....Que ?


----------



## Gilbert

aye chi wawa


----------



## Bocephus

Yo quiero Taco Bell !


----------



## Bill Fisher

Gilbert said:


> bodufus never has a clue


i had a clue once..........

but fergot where i put it......


----------



## Gilbert

I need to clip my toe nails.


----------



## Mont

speckle-catcher said:


> no - an actual whine thread was merged into this one.


two whine threads were merged into this one actually, but hey, who's counting  I kinda like the concept. All the whining in one place.


----------



## 535

man, I'd sue the Coast Guard if they put my kids at risk like that


----------



## roundman

no wauumbulance again tonight!, lol :cheers:


----------



## FishinFoolFaron

Wow. Has this thread reached it's....


----------



## StinkBait

PM me for free Just Brakes coupons


----------



## reelthreat

StinkBait said:


> PM me for free Just Brakes coupons


Whats a PM?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

wouldn't you think if you were riding thru the desert on a horse with no name 

at some point you would just name it ?


----------



## StinkBait

CoastalOutfitters said:


> wouldn't you think if you were riding thru the desert on a horse with no name
> 
> at some point you would just name it ?


I've been thru the desert on horse with no name, it's just not that easy to name it


----------



## StinkBait

Can someone tell me how to check my greenie count on tapatalk?

Sent from tapatalk on my iPhone while looking for my greenies


----------



## txgirl1722

Team Edward OR Team Jacob?


----------



## Cody C

DAng thought the cold cervesas were getting to me. So threads can be merged? Cool? So can this be a sticky :slimer:


----------



## Cody C

So does anyone know if this is the #1thread or how far we have to go?


----------



## speckle-catcher

Mont said:


> two whine threads were merged into this one actually, but hey, who's counting  I kinda like the concept. All the whining in one place.


I didn't realize we had two whiners going at once - or I'd have picked on the other one too.


----------



## 535

I missed several hundred posts and scrolled back some... only saw one wake whiner, and a newb bashing the bashers of the wake whiner... if there are more whiners, please point them out because I only got in a very late and light jab at the wake whiner...


----------



## Bill Fisher

Bocephus said:


> Hey !....I mean....Que ?


Onomatopoeia i don't wanna see ya,...... speaking in a foreign tongue


----------



## Gilbert

jc said:


> I missed several hundred posts and scrolled back some... only saw one wake whiner, and a newb bashing the bashers of the wake whiner... if there are more whiners, please point them out because I only got in a very late and light jab at the wake whiner...


albert was whining about a whine thread


----------



## Cody C

Gilbert said:


> albert was whining about a whine thread


Jeeeeesh, what a whiner :ac550:


----------



## Barefoot Boy

Mesquite, TX PD pepper sprayed a baby squirrel to protect the students. Was it justified?


----------



## 9121SS

Barefoot Boy said:


> Mesquite, TX PD pepper sprayed a baby squirrel to protect the students. Was it justified?


Not really. Still needs salt before he puts it on the grill.


----------



## scwine

This thread is proof that all of yall have lost it! :sheepy:






:biggrin:


----------



## bluewaterrip

Well that was a nice 4 hour read.


----------



## slopoke

Y'all didn't whine about anything I like tonight. I'm very disappointed.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

F it, i'm not reading all this, i don't care if Hank Jr. started it. i'm just padding my thread count.


----------



## BretE

IBTL......







........:headknock........:ac550:


----------



## DANO

This should make a few people whine,....


----------



## oOslikOo

Does anyone know of any good duck hunting spots in the state of texas? I have 3 decoys, 7 mojos, and can blow a call for 4 straight hours. could someone please take me with you? if you do ill get the GPS coordinates so ill know where to go the next time.

Thanks in advance


----------



## waterspout

LOL,,, I have the one that isn't painted out,, think we can call out triplef(Lance) from the duck hunting forums over there where he and Capn are playing these days,,, unless they are promoting something anyway.

Friday,,,, I feel a hold my beer and watch this moment coming up in the very near future. Glad I feel this cold creeping up,,, I figure it should hit me at about exactly 11am!














:dance:

BURP!


----------



## Haute Pursuit

speckle-catcher said:


> you should hook up with Gheyberto.


I thought it was spelled Gueyberto???


----------



## Haute Pursuit

A deer jumped the fenceline I hunt right over and some arsewipe on that ranch shot it while it ate the corn my feeder slung out... Can I sue?


----------



## oOslikOo

Im looking for a south texas trophy lease. preferably in $200-$500 price range. cant be smaller 10,000 acres. i want to expect to shoot my 3 bucks none of which smaller than 220". must have protein fed year around. please let me know if you have what im looking for!


----------



## DANO

Haute Pursuit said:


> A deer jumped the fenceline I hunt right over and some arsewipe on that ranch shot it while it ate the corn my feeder slung out... Can I sue?


Was 1/2 of the ranch high fence ?


----------



## Haute Pursuit

DANO said:


> Was 1/2 of the ranch high fence ?


 Yeah... just the good part!


----------



## speckle-catcher

Haute Pursuit said:


> I thought it was spelled Gueyberto???


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=3377309&postcount=1518


----------



## roundman




----------



## CORNHUSKER

Somebody stole my water-hose. sad2sm


----------



## Bill Fisher

DANO said:


> Was 1/2 of the ranch high fence ?


they _whole ranch_ was supposed to be high fence but the poor mexican laborers didn't quite understand what was meant when they were told to go drive the fence posts in the ground............

they drove'em down all-the-way-flush with the ground.......... :headknock


----------



## Mad Mike

18 pack of Bud Light I had yesterday somehow gave me a headache this morning.


----------



## CORNHUSKER

Hey, where's the kegs I heard about?


----------



## Haute Pursuit

A Coast Guard cutter ran up the Llano River near Junction and threw a wake that knocked over my feeder and used doe-in-heat decoy... are they responsible for the damage? I'm just really lucky i had my kids chained to a tree so they would shut up and quit moving while I was hunting or they may have been washed away too.


----------



## CORNHUSKER

Mad Mike said:


> 18 pack of Bud Light I had yesterday somehow gave me a headache this morning.


Light-weight.


----------



## DANO

Haute Pursuit said:


> Yeah... just the good part!


Well, if your neighbor is feeding them protein and they run around that side of the fence,.....Don't shoot any big bucks or your neighbor will post it in the hunting section with pictures of the buck eating his protein feed. Last but not least, still claiming he hunts a low fence ranch.


----------



## DANO

I was promised a flooded rice field for duck hunting ! When I got there the field was dry. That outfitter lied to me,....blah, blah, blah


----------



## Haute Pursuit

DANO said:


> Well, if your neighbor is feeding them protein and they run around that side of the fence,.....Don't shoot any big bucks or your neighbor will post it in the hunting section with pictures of the buck eating his protein feed. Last but not least, still claim he hunts a low fence ranch.


They all commingle using the same holes Obama had cut for the immigrants to use. Best $15 billion ever spent!


----------



## DANO

Haute Pursuit said:


> They all commingle using the same holes Obama had cut for the immigrants to use. Best $15 billion ever spent!


**** !!!


----------



## luv2fish

too much whining LOL.. just kidding bla bla bla. lets see what can i whine about. i need a nap. whaa whaa whaa


----------



## txgoddess

There are men on 2cool with bigger boobs than me. Can I sue?


----------



## Haute Pursuit

txgoddess said:


> There are men on 2cool with bigger boobs than me. Can I sue?


Just eat at McDonalds 5 times a week... that is the formula they use.


----------



## DANO

txgoddess said:


> There are men on 2cool with bigger boobs than me. Can I sue?


You have boobs, they have moobs.
Bet yours look better too,...
No win situation.

Pics please


----------



## speckle-catcher

Haute Pursuit said:


> Just eat at McDonalds 5 times a week... that is the formula they use.


no no no - wrong approach.

She needs to show us her boobs so we know what we're dealing with and can give proper direction on how to make them bigger.


----------



## txgoddess

speckle-catcher said:


> no no no - wrong approach.
> 
> She needs to show us her boobs so we know what we're dealing with and can give proper direction on how to make them bigger.


no no no. I don't want bigger boobs. I just want everyone else's to be smaller... and easy money.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

speckle-catcher said:


> no no no - wrong approach.
> 
> She needs to show us her boobs so we know what we're dealing with and can give proper direction on how to make them bigger.


Maybe rub them down with Miracle Gro?????


----------



## DANO

speckle-catcher said:


> no no no - wrong approach.
> 
> She needs to show us her boobs so we know what we're dealing with and can give proper direction on how to make them bigger.


Her boobs do not need to be any bigger because, gravity will take over. Then all she will have to do is pull her pant legs up to show them.


----------



## speckle-catcher

txgoddess said:


> no no no. I don't want bigger boobs. I just want everyone else's to be smaller... and easy money.


well you still have to show them to prove you have basis for a lawsuit.


----------



## txgoddess

speckle-catcher said:


> well you still have to show them to prove you have basis for a lawsuit.


I want to be taken seriously. I am not a piece of meat. *flips hair*


----------



## Gilbert

txgoddess said:


> I want to be taken seriously. I am not a piece of meat. *flips hair*


lets get nekkid


----------



## txgoddess

Gilbert said:


> lets get nekkid


Okay. As long as we're not in the same place at the same time when we do.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

txgoddess said:


> I want to be taken seriously. I am not a piece of meat. *flips hair*


Obviously, if you have tiny tata's...


----------



## txgoddess

Haute Pursuit said:


> Obviously, if you have tiny tata's...


I could have 34DD and still be out-boobed by some of these guys.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

I bet they would still think you were hot...


----------



## oOslikOo

txgoddess said:


> I could have 34DD and still be out-boobed by some of these guys.




youre hangin out with the wrong ones! :cheers:


----------



## txgoddess

oOslikOo said:


> youre hangin out with the wrong ones! :cheers:


I don't hang out with 2coolers. They're weird.


----------



## oOslikOo

Hard to argue with that


----------



## txgoddess

Haute Pursuit said:


> I bet they would still think you were hot...


Their standards are pretty low... most of 'em just require female chromosomes. Some of 'em probably only need you to be post-surgery.


----------



## txgoddess

oOslikOo said:


> Hard to argue with that


Yeah. Mont asked me personally to join so it would up the normalness quotient.


----------



## POC Troutman

txgoddess said:


> Their standards are pretty low... most of 'em just require female chromosomes. Some of 'em probably only need you to be post-surgery.


that's nasty!


----------



## Haute Pursuit

txgoddess said:


> Their standards are pretty low... most of 'em just require female chromosomes. Some of 'em probably only need you to be post-surgery.


I never said they were picky, or straight for that matter.


----------



## oOslikOo

txgoddess said:


> Yeah. Mont asked me personally to join so it would up the normalness quotient.


funny, thats why im here!!


----------



## txgoddess

oOslikOo said:


> funny, thats why im here!!


I think that it's diluted beyond repair by now.


----------



## oOslikOo

txgoddess said:


> I think that it's diluted beyond repair by now.


After this thread id have to agree.


----------



## Life Aquatic

Happy Friday Y'all! 

It's a new day for a new whine...I see some got an early jump


----------



## oOslikOo

Life Aquatic said:


> Happy Friday Y'all!
> 
> It's a new day for a new whine...*I see some got an early jump*


it doesnt ever stop


----------



## InfamousJ

I'm really disappointed today because I'm disappointed.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

I have a high-tech rat murderer living behind me and all I ever hear is Pffft Pffft, beer cans dropping, tiny rats gasping for their last breath and I smell nasty smoke from his Bubbakeg all night long. What should I do???


----------



## txgoddess

Haute Pursuit said:


> I have a high-tech rat murderer living behind me and all I ever hear is Pffft Pffft, beer cans dropping, tiny rats gasping for their last breath and I smell nasty smoke from his Bubbakeg all night long. What should I do???


Hide something in his garage that smells like mildew so he spends all his time hunting that down.


----------



## speckle-catcher

Haute Pursuit said:


> I have a high-tech rat murderer living behind me and all I ever hear is Pffft Pffft, beer cans dropping, tiny rats gasping for their last breath and I smell nasty smoke from his Bubbakeg all night long. What should I do???


unplug his guitar.


----------



## waterspout

speckle-catcher said:


> no no no - wrong approach.
> 
> She needs to show us her boobs so we know what we're dealing with and can give proper direction on how to make them bigger.


I see you didn't make the 2011 BBQ cookoff the year... 007 must have called and threatened you..... you did miss the show in question!!!!!!! :dance: :slimer:


----------



## txgoddess

waterspout said:


> I see you didn't make the 2011 BBQ cookoff the year... 007 must have called and threatened you..... you did miss the show in question!!!!!!! :dance: :slimer:


Quiet! What goes on at the BBQ, stays at the BBQ.


----------



## Gilbert

gas prices just went up 5 cents because of this thread


----------



## speckle-catcher

waterspout said:


> I see you didn't make the 2011 BBQ cookoff the year... 007 must have called and threatened you..... you did miss the show in question!!!!!!! :dance: :slimer:


wrong - we made it by there for an hour or so on Friday night.


----------



## Gilbert

txgoddess said:


> Quiet! What goes on at the BBQ, stays at the BBQ.


wurd 

and monkey boy showed up


----------



## waterspout

txgoddess said:


> Quiet! What goes on at the BBQ, stays at the BBQ.


dang it,,, sorry evil one,,, I'll take a time out for five minutes in the corner and think of my actions so hopefully it'll never happens again.... I said try now, so member that!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Life Aquatic

It was implied I was some kind of creep in another thread. What are my options?

A) throw a fit and start whinning, it's personal now


----------



## waterspout

Life Aquatic said:


> It was implied I was some kind of creep in another thread. What are my options?
> 
> A) throw a fit and start whinning, it's personal now


Jump,,, go ahead and JUMP,,,, make sure it gets filmed so we can all rated the bounce after that sudden stop.... :rotfl:


----------



## Gilbert

tyson chickens are muslims. hwell:


----------



## InfamousJ

Life Aquatic said:


> It was implied I was some kind of creep in another thread. What are my options?
> 
> A) throw a fit and start whinning, it's personal now


not a creep the way i interpreted it.. just a liberal austin moonbat


----------



## Haute Pursuit

speckle-catcher said:


> unplug his guitar.


I was going to try that but from the sound coming from his backyard, I think he was mounting it...


----------



## Life Aquatic

Hey, back off Jack. I told you I was a guide.

I can destroy you with my superior fishing powers.


----------



## iridered2003

did anybody here that big loud noise a few mins ago?


----------



## Pablo

*What's with the new 'rollover' ads?*

At the top, where the ads are, there have been some new ones that say 'rollover to view'. Sometimes my cursor will drag and hang up on them and they will take up a large portion of the screen. Yesterday I was trying to respond to a pm and a Publix ad popped up and couldn't X out of it. Yes, I'm whining, but it's a PITA. Mont, can y'all do anything?

And...Have a nice Friday, y'all!


----------



## Gilbert

Ad Blocker and Firefox=no more ad's


----------



## juanpescado

A JOKE FOR GILBERTO

A state trooper pulls over a car of hispanic fellers on I-35 in San Antonio for doing 35 mph on I-35, the officer asks why theyre going so slow and after some spanglish he finds out they think the I-35 sign is the speed limit, so the trooper calss his supervisor to found out what he wants him to do, the supervisor tells the trooper to let them go, he wants to see what theyll do when they get to the 410....


----------



## speckle-catcher

do what Gilbert said.


----------



## kaptin krunch

Bunch of post padding whiners.....


----------



## txgoddess

kaptin krunch said:


> Bunch of post padding whiners.....


I know you are, but what am I?


----------



## Gilbert

kaptin krunch said:


> Bunch of post padding whiners.....


wanna buy a sledge hammer? cheap. :slimer:


----------



## iridered2003

Gilbert said:


> wanna buy a sledge hammer? cheap. :slimer:


i want to be your "sledgehammer":work::work::work::work::work::work::work:


----------



## 535

BFF


----------



## slopoke

Uh oh.


----------



## Mr. Breeze

Who da thunk? A padded room on the internet! LOL


----------



## iridered2003

jc said:


> BFF


what are you doing with your hand in your pocket?
:dance:


----------



## iridered2003

nevermind


----------



## juanpescado




----------



## baron von skipjack

only girls...whine,,,,i *****,moan,and complain


----------



## Cody C

Howdy


----------



## Navi

speckle-catcher said:


> ban him!
> 
> (we need a "thumbs down" smiley)


I dont know man he might be bi-lingual :cheers:


----------



## Cody C




----------



## Pokey

I thought this thread was about Rollover Pass


----------



## StinkBait

Mont, can you turn off the rollover ads on your website? They interfere with my surfing


----------



## Gilbert

StinkBait said:


> Mont, can you turn off the rollover ads on your website? They interfere with my surfing


ad block plus + firefox=no ads


----------



## grandpa cracker

It happens to me once in awhile. I just avoid putting the cursor near them.
Do what Gilbert says but only in this case.


----------



## kaptin krunch

Gilbert said:


> wanna buy a sledge hammer? cheap. :slimer:


Trade you a used water hose for it??:redface:


----------



## Bocephus

This beer I'm drinking is so cold...I got a brain freeze :spineyes:


----------



## PBD539

waterspout said:


> I see you didn't make the 2011 BBQ cookoff the year... 007 must have called and threatened you..... you did miss the show in question!!!!!!! :dance: :slimer:


I was there, and missed every dang bit of it! :hairout:


----------



## iridered2003

Cody C said:


>


where did you get the picture of my wife???:hairout::hairout::hairout:


----------



## speckle-catcher

I see another whiner thread was merged.


----------



## Cody C

iridered2003 said:


> where did you get the picture of my wife???:hairout::hairout::hairout:


She didn't mind 
angelsm


----------



## StinkBait

Gilbert said:


> ad block plus + firefox=no ads


I should have used the sarcasm font, I was just bringing more whine to this party.

I gets no ads on my chit, I be rollin' dat fancy *** tapatalk!


----------



## iridered2003

StinkBait said:


> I should have used the sarcasm font, I was just bringing more whine to this party.
> 
> I gets no ads on my chit, I be rollin' dat fancy *** tapatalk!


wrong kind of wine


----------



## StinkBait

iridered2003 said:


> wrong kind of wine


This thread is about whining, not wine.


----------



## Cody C

iridered2003 said:


> wrong kind of wine


Is there a right kind of wine? That stuff tastes like poooopoooo.

Cold Beer!

We are grilling up the last of deer backstrap and loins. Back wrapped with jalapenos, cream cheese and some onion. Some mac and cheese. Cold beer.... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm might even take a :camera: for you guys :slimer:


----------



## txgoddess

Cody C said:


> Is there a right kind of wine? That stuff tastes like poooopoooo.
> 
> Cold Beer!
> 
> We are grilling up the last of deer backstrap and loins. Back wrapped with jalapenos, cream cheese and some onion. Some mac and cheese. Cold beer.... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm might even take a :camera: for you guys :slimer:


I agree. Wine sucks.

But beer tastes nasty, too.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Math wine is the worst!


----------



## txgoddess

Haute Pursuit said:


> Math wine is the worst!


I don't "whine." I simply call mistakes and irregularities to someone's attention and request correction.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

sounds kind of like being itchby... :slimer:


----------



## txgoddess

Haute Pursuit said:


> sounds kind of like being itchby... :slimer:


No, that's when I call it to your attention and request correction _forcefully_


----------



## Life Aquatic

txgoddess said:


> I don't "whine." I simply call mistakes and irregularities to someone's attention and request correction.


I like to exploit faults and instigate situations


----------



## Haute Pursuit

txgoddess said:


> No, that's when I call it to your attention and request correction _forcefully_


----------



## Bocephus

Buncha crybabies !!!!!

Whaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!!!!!


----------



## slopoke

It's all Bo's fault. Jus' sayin'. hwell:


----------



## Blk Jck 224

*I'M READY TO MAKE LIKE A SHEPHARD & GET THE FLOCK OUT OF THIS PLACE!*


----------



## iridered2003

its people like you that won't let this thread DIE!


----------



## poco jim

Which one u talking to?


----------



## DANO

Why does the seaweed have to wash up on the beach the weekend I'm off ??


----------



## poco jim

Blk Jck 224, I see u'r on here U got anything cause I have nothing!


----------



## essayons75

*9 days later*



essayons75 said:


> Y'all all need a spankin'. This run-a-way thread has been going for nearly 12 hours and I was not notified? That ain't right!





Bobby said:


> Nobody wanted you on it.


I'm making my last post 9 days after my first post (3/30/2011) because Bobby hurt my feelings sad2sm.

Also guys, I just put on my tin-foil hat and realized this thread is like an un-2Cool seine net to to capture complainers and hi-jackers to send them to...umh...re-education...I mean banned camp.

*My name is Robert Neville. I am a survivor living in New York City.* I am broadcasting on all AM frequencies. I will be at the South Street Seaport everyday at midday, when the sun is highest in the sky. If you are out there.....


----------



## JayTray

txgoddess said:


> no no no. I don't want bigger boobs. I just want everyone else's to be smaller... and easy money.


:tongue:


----------



## StinkBait

essayons75 said:


> I'm making my last post 9 days after my first post (3/30/2011) because Bobby hurt my feelings sad2sm.
> 
> Also guys, I just put on my tin-foil hat and realized this thread is like an un-2Cool seine net to to capture complainers and hi-jackers to send them to...umh...re-education...I mean banned camp.
> 
> *My name is Robert Neville. I am a survivor living in New York City.* I am broadcasting on all AM frequencies. I will be at the South Street Seaport everyday at midday, when the sun is highest in the sky. If you are out there.....


I love your brother Aaron's music, great voice


----------



## StinkBait

iridered2003 said:


> wrong kind of wine


Quit trying to be smart on the internet, it's not working for you


----------



## shorty70

Since this thread is so derailed already...If you have gas, do you letitgo at the dinner table, or hold it painfully? Inquiring minds...


----------



## iridered2003

StinkBait said:


> Quit trying to be smart on the internet, it's not working for you


JUST BRAKE school teaches you to respect the cust.


----------



## StinkBait

shorty70 said:


> Since this thread is so derailed already...If you have gas, do you letitgo at the dinner table, or hold it painfully? Inquiring minds...


Depends, if you have to poop and you have hot air blowing past a turtle that will make it stink you go to the men's room, if it is just random gas you squeak it out slowly, does this help?


----------



## speckle-catcher

shorty70 said:


> Since this thread is so derailed already...If you have gas, do you letitgo at the dinner table, or hold it painfully? Inquiring minds...


fail - this is a whine thread.

whine about your wife passing gas at the dinner table.


----------



## REELING 65

.....



 :biggrin:


----------



## shorty70

speckle-catcher said:


> fail - this is a whine thread.
> 
> whine about your wife passing gas at the dinner table.


She did, that's why I asked...lol. Is that proper? and blamed me.


----------



## speckle-catcher

now you're whining.

much better


----------



## InfamousJ

JayTray said:


> :tongue:


alright, I've been quiet for tooo long... you better not post a pic of my girl ever, EVER, again...


----------



## Long Pole

Hope the wind doesn't blow tomorrow...


----------



## RedFisch

How about those baskets at Wal-mart?


----------



## Life Aquatic

InfamousJ said:


> alright, I've been quiet for tooo long... you better not post a pic of my girl ever, EVER, again...


I see you're a gamblin man that she won't find your post here.


----------



## Cody C

Well, had to CPR the latest girlfriend last night...

Great thing about College Station, I already have another date lined up :slimer:


----------



## Bill Fisher

*For the Men!.........*

Jennifer or Bailey?.......


----------



## Bill Fisher

*For the Women!.......*

Les Nessman or Herb Tarlek?..........


----------



## Bill Fisher

*For those we ain't real sure about..........*

Mork or Mindy?........

:an6: :an6: :an6:


----------



## Blk Jck 224

.


----------



## iridered2003

Blk Jck 224 said:


> .


" HERES YOUR SIGN".

what i want to know is whats going on behind that sign???:an6::an6:


----------



## Bill Fisher

Cody C said:


> Well, had to CPR the latest girlfriend last night...


i had to do CPR on one o'my dog's squeeky toys last night.......

put a knee down on it and squooshed all the schkweek outtuvvit!.....


----------



## iridered2003

Bill Fisher said:


> i had to do CPR on one o'my dog's squeeky toys last night.......
> 
> put a knee down on it and squooshed all the schkweek outtuvvit!.....


bet that taste good???


----------



## Bill Fisher

iridered2003 said:


> what i want to know is whats going on behind that sign???


no ya don't.......


----------



## Blk Jck 224

iridered2003 said:


> " HERES YOUR SIGN".
> 
> what i want to know is whats going on behind that sign???:an6::an6:


Turn off your gheydar Bro. Kinda scary how your mind works.


----------



## 535

how many posts did the Brad Luby thread get???


----------



## DANO

sad4sm sad4sm sad4sm


----------



## Blk Jck 224

DANO said:


> sad4sm sad4sm sad4sm


I prefer bald kitty...Jus Sayin.


----------



## DANO

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I prefer bald kitty...Jus Sayin.


would this be before the wax job ?


----------



## iridered2003

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I prefer bald kitty...Jus Sayin.


i prefer fat kitties who smoke. and a FAT HO with cheese


----------



## brad luby

jc said:


> how many posts did the Brad Luby thread get???


2 many.....i have the mental scars to show for it...


----------



## 535

if you hung out at the Tavern I'm sure you have more than mental scars...

Showdowner...


----------



## Cody C

Howdy!


----------



## shorty70

I will not post on this thread anymore..
I will not post on this thread anymore..
I will not post on this thread anymore..
I will not post on this thread anymore..
I will not post on this thread anymore..

til 2,000


----------



## Bukkskin

It's Too Hot.
It's too dry.
It's too cold.
It's too wet.
It's too windy.
It's too still.
Fuel is too high.
Metal is too high.sad4sm
Cattle are bringing more than they ever have.h:

Q: You know what the difference between "todays" Texas rancher and a puppy is ??


A: A puppy quits WHINING after about 6 weeks.

Whaaaa!!!!!!!
Whaaaa!!!!!!!!


----------



## Long Pole

Wonder why no one wants to buy my dirty arse, jacked up radio coolers. 

I keep bumping it TTT. ***?


----------



## InfamousJ

Long Pole said:


> Wonder why no one wants to buy my dirty arse, jacked up radio coolers.
> 
> I keep bumping it TTT. ***?


got a link?

Nobody saved me any crawfish at the party.


----------



## Long Pole

InfamousJ said:


> got a link?
> 
> Nobody saved me any crawfish at the party.


Lucky, I didn't even get invited to the party...

I got 2: 
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=335295
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=335289


----------



## speckle-catcher

Long Pole said:


> Lucky, I didn't even get invited to the party...
> 
> I got 2:
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=335295
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=335289


overachiever


----------



## InfamousJ

why would anyone buy a radio cooler if they can't store beer in it? hey, joe, you carry the radio cooler, I'll take care of the beer cooler


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

Long Pole said:


> Wonder why no one wants to buy my dirty arse, jacked up radio coolers.
> 
> I keep bumping it TTT. ***?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## iridered2003

Jay Baker said:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


it aint got no radio


----------



## CORNHUSKER

iridered2003 said:


> it aint got no radio


Retarded football coach?


----------



## Life Aquatic

Howdy

The ol' lovable, nice guy, infraction-free Life Aquatic is back. I'm hanging my smart remarks hat up and takin' the high road. It's a road less traveled so there is plenty of room for anyone to come along...

:sheepy:


----------



## InfamousJ

I hate change.. can't we all just stay the same.


----------



## iridered2003

DALLAS COWBOYS SUCK


----------



## InfamousJ

I wish I was born in the 50's or 60's.. so I could drink and smoke at work while surfing 2cool


----------



## Gilbert

I can't wait for Lent to be over so I can get a seat at Baytown Seafood. Dang Catholics hogging up all the seats at lunch and dinner on a friday. hwell:


----------



## juanpescado

Still going ?????

Any croaker around Matty yet ?????


----------



## Long Pole

Bucees deisel isn't pure diesel. 

Now my truck is gonna sound like chit....oh nevermind it was like that before.


----------



## swifty

Talk about a long winded post!!

Has anyone asked the most important question yet? Who is the green shoed woman with the purdy blue shorts? She walks with so much pride! And I'm serious. :walkingsm


----------



## juanpescado

swifty said:


> Talk about a long winded post!!
> 
> Has anyone asked the most important question yet? Who is the green shoed woman with the purdy blue shorts? She walks with so much pride! And I'm serious. :walkingsm


Look again it's Charlie Sheen


----------



## InfamousJ

angelina jolie


----------



## Blk Jck 224

I'm gumbo & bud light toxic from this weekend. :help:


----------



## Gilbert

this is the last time I am going to post in this thread


----------



## Long Pole

Gilbert said:


> this is the last time I am going to post in this thread


Why?


----------



## Mad Mike

My boat motor won't idle


----------



## Gilbert

Long Pole said:


> Why?


cause I am done whining


----------



## TxDremz

Gilbert, you got some catchin up to do!
Here's where it's at so far.
Longpole - 131
Gilbert - 114
tdebo713 - 91

Post counts so far.


----------



## 535

_*DIE THREAD DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Privateer

Gilbert said:


> this is the last time I am going to post in this thread


 Why?...Did you get hosed?


----------



## juanpescado

Gilbert said:


> cause I am done whining


BS


----------



## Cody C

Howdy!


----------



## sweenyite

Friends don't let friends eat hardheads.


----------



## Bill Fisher

Gilbert said:


> cause I am done whining


welcome to the republican party!...............









one less whiner is a _good _thing..........


----------



## PBD539

I think Jeep owners who don't wave back at me should have to sell thier Jeeps!!!


----------



## InfamousJ

*Golf cart question*

Can you drive a golf cart by barely pushing down the pedal for long periods or is it best to have it fully engaged all the time and let off when needed to coast? Will it burn up if you use the pedal barely pushed in for long periods, or get hot in the electrical?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

"police enforcement of drinking and driving is a violation of my rights during fiesta"

as said by some idiot here in SA on the news about Fiesta time.


----------



## 100 FATHOMS

Some people just take...take...take!


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Too nice outside to go to work. I want to go fishing. sad4sm


----------



## Long Pole

I didn't do my homework...can ya'll do it for me?


----------



## speckle-catcher

yes.


----------



## Long Pole

I know pushed all the way will last 18-27 holes. Good enough for me.


----------



## Long Pole

TxDremz said:


> Gilbert, you got some catchin up to do!
> Here's where it's at so far.
> Longpole - 131
> Gilbert - 114
> tdebo713 - 91
> 
> Post counts so far.


Winning!! :doowapsta


----------



## InfamousJ

speckle-catcher said:


> yes.


yes, meaning it will burn up when barely pushed down to go slow for long periods or yes to you can do it without bruning up.... you disappoint me with such a simple answer, all mighty googling one...


----------



## devil1824

How come when I dont shave my butt my fart goes out the back, but when I shave it goes up the taint region? HHHMMMMM?


----------



## speckle-catcher

no.


----------



## InfamousJ

I googled it... yes, it will hurt it for long periods..


----------



## 24Buds

Trodery broke his ribs in my campsite. Does that mean I get a greenie?


----------



## Long Pole

Why didn't you just google it first?


----------



## Bozo

I need more information. Is this golf cart in the northern or southern hemisphere?


----------



## Gilbert

24Buds said:


> Trodery broke his ribs in my campsite. Does that mean I get a greenie?


how do you call yourself 24buds and there wasn't even on bud in the pile of empties?


----------



## Mad Mike

24Buds said:


> Trodery broke his ribs in my campsite. Does that mean I get a greenie?


Sure.


----------



## Long Pole

Gilbert said:


> how do you call yourself 24buds and there wasn't even on bud in the pile of empties?


x2

I was very dissappointed to see such a site.


----------



## 24Buds

Gilbert said:


> how do you call yourself 24buds and there wasn't even on bud in the pile of empties?


 I had to switch to unleaded Bud light as my chairs couldn't take the pressure:cheers:


----------



## Bird

Drive it however you want to. Are you trying to win a cross country golf cart rally or just cruising around the neighborhood? If, as I suspect, you are probably just cruising around the neighborhood or the grassy links, it is of no consequence. If however you are in a cross country rally or a very technical electrical discussion then yes, it is "better" in the sense of electrical efficiency to run the the motor with the pedal all the way down. Call your favorite electrical engineer for the technical explanation.


----------



## 24Buds

Long Pole said:


> x2
> 
> I was very dissappointed to see such a site.


 in what?


----------



## Long Pole

24Buds said:


> I had to switch to unleaded Bud light as my chairs couldn't take the pressure:cheers:


Change your handle...frickin trader. :cop:


----------



## Long Pole

24Buds said:


> in what?


The sight of all the blue cans...

If it ain't red & white, it ain't right. :cheers:


----------



## Gilbert

24Buds said:


> I had to switch to unleaded Bud light as my chairs couldn't take the pressure:cheers:


oh, I didn't know you had your balls cut off.


----------



## InfamousJ

I am suing a person to replace my golf cart that had the elctrical fry and I think it is because their kids drove it around all day slowly.


----------



## speckle-catcher

an electrical fry?


----------



## 24Buds

Long Pole said:


> The site of all the blue cans...
> 
> If it ain't red & white, it ain't right. :cheers:


 Nice! 


Gilbert said:


> oh, I didn't know you had your balls cut off.


 just one. :cheers:


----------



## Long Pole

InfamousJ said:


> I am suing a person to replace my golf cart that had the elctrical fry and I think it is because their kids drove it around all day slowly.


Maybe they were trying to be safe and responsible.


----------



## WillieT

devil1824 said:


> How come when I dont shave my butt my fart goes out the back, but when I shave it goes up the taint region? HHHMMMMM?


TMI


----------



## waterspout

why do hunters use the damned excuse,,,, "I HUNT for MEAT, ALL THEY HAVE TO DO IS GO TO THE STORE AND BUY THE MEAT THAT'S MADE THERE!!!!!" DANGED HUNTERS ARE JUST OUT TO HARM POOR BAMBI!!!!!!!:hairout: :rotfl:

BURP!


----------



## InfamousJ

yeah, fry.. some wires melted the coating off them and burnt up, and the switch thingy that has all them coming into melted... they were driving me around most of the day while I was drinking cold beers and ruined my golf cart. My friend said he aint paying so I am suing him.


----------



## NewbieFisher

want some cheese with that whine?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

waterspout said:


> why do hunters use the damned excuse,,,, "I HUNT for MEAT, ALL THEY HAVE TO DO IS GO TO THE STORE AND BUY THE MEAT THAT'S MADE THERE!!!!!" DANGED HUNTERS ARE JUST OUT TO HARM POOR BAMBI!!!!!!!:hairout: :rotfl:
> 
> BURP!


heck ya!

i like to watch them fall, fumble on the ground, tears in their eyes, i hold their head while i whisper in their ear "ssshhhh now, it's ok....go to sleep little bambi, go to sleep."

ya, i may need some :help:


----------



## Bill Fisher

*I ain't paying my taxes this year!...........*

let the clown factor_ that _into his budget!


----------



## InfamousJ

I'm not whining, just seeking expertise on the subject for my lawsuit.


----------



## speckle-catcher

sounds like whining to me.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

InfamousJ said:


> I am suing a person to replace my golf cart that had the elctrical fry and I think it is because their kids drove it around all day slowly.


Chasing the ice cream man again??? :rotfl:


----------



## Salt&Sol

so you are suing someone because they drove you around all day so you could drink beer?? WOW!!! Or are you suing because you allowed there kids to drive you all day and did not realize they were going slow and therefore potentially burning up your cart? Or did the kids sneak your cart out after you passed out and drove real slow, cuz that's way more fun than going fast?? I hope you are ready to chunk that friend in the tank once you sue him. This seems a little silly to sue someone for. So What grounds are you suing him on? I dont mean to dog you, it just seems a little odd. Look forward to the update. So will this go to Judge Wapners court room? this would be a good one for Peoples court!!!


----------



## rudy99

InfamousJ said:


> I'm not whining, just seeking expertise on the subject for my lawsuit.


Your honor, I'ld like to submit expert witness 2coolers into evidence.


----------



## slabnabbin

Sounds like this would make a good xtranormal video


----------



## SV_DuckBuster

InfamousJ said:


> I'm not whining, just seeking expertise on the subject for my lawsuit.


J, I think you might need to change colors on your riggers and maybe pull the teaser in a bit closer. Drop your corners a little farther back and pick up the speed to 8 knts. That ought to get you bit.


----------



## rudy99

Oh and please tell me this is joke?


----------



## spurgersalty

Look out Playboy and PentHouse, i see a carpal tunnel/"pitchers" elbow suit coming soon!:rotfl:


----------



## boat_money

dude i think you need to sue for pain and suffering too. now you have to walk or sit still while drinking your beer.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster

Nevermind on the spread changes J. Looks like you already got a knock down! :rotfl:



Salt&Sol said:


> so you are suing someone because they drove you around all day so you could drink beer?? WOW!!! Or are you suing because you allowed there kids to drive you all day and did not realize they were going slow and therefore potentially burning up your cart? Or did the kids sneak your cart out after you passed out and drove real slow, cuz that


----------



## 24Buds

Long Pole said:


> Why didn't you just google it first?


 why? 2cool is full of experts! like me......


InfamousJ said:


> I am suing a person to replace my golf cart that had the elctrical fry and I think it is because their kids drove it around all day slowly.


 Take'em to the cleaners! Kids these days. Go after the parents also!


rudy99 said:


> Your honor, I'ld like to submit expert witness 2coolers into evidence.


 I am no expert your honor, I just play one on 2Cool.

If it pleases the Court, have the record show I am drunk.


----------



## Privateer

waterspout said:


> why do hunters use the damned excuse,,,, "I HUNT for MEAT, ALL THEY HAVE TO DO IS GO TO THE STORE AND BUY THE MEAT THAT'S MADE THERE!!!!!" DANGED HUNTERS ARE JUST OUT TO HARM POOR BAMBI!!!!!!!:hairout: :rotfl:
> 
> *BURP!*


----------



## InfamousJ

hold.. on, technical reply difficulty LOL


----------



## InfamousJ

Salt&Sol said:


> so you are suing someone because they drove you around all day so you could drink beer?? WOW!!! Or are you suing because you allowed there kids to drive you all day and did not realize they were going slow and therefore potentially burning up your cart? Or did the kids sneak your cart out after you passed out and drove real slow, cuz that's way more fun than going fast?? I hope you are ready to chunk that friend in the tank once you sue him. This seems a little silly to sue someone for. So What grounds are you suing him on? I dont mean to dog you, it just seems a little odd. Look forward to the update. So will this go to Judge Wapners court room? this would be a good one for Peoples court!!!


No, we are still going to be good friends. He won't pay me cash though out of his own pocket. I just have to go through the technicality of suing to get his insurance to cover the damage. Just cause I was drinking doesn't mean I jacked my cart up.



rudy99 said:


> Your honor, I'ld like to submit expert witness 2coolers into evidence.


That leads me to my next question. What do I need to tell honor so as to convince honor of the damage done by slow driving kids. I need the technical info to win my case.


----------



## T_Sebastian

Croakers are the reason our fisheries are being depleted, they eat all the eggs.


----------



## spurgersalty

InfamousJ said:


> No, we are still going to be good friends. He won't pay me cash though out of his own pocket. I just have to go through the technicality of suing to get his insurance to cover the damage. Just cause I was drinking doesn't mean I jacked my cart up.
> 
> That leads me to my next question. What do I need to tell honor so as to convince honor orf the damage done by slow driving kids. I need the technical info to win my case.


That he looks good in flowing black


----------



## Bird

InfamousJ said:


> No, we are still going to be good friends. He won't pay me cash though out of his own pocket. I just have to go through the technicality of suing to get his insurance to cover the damage. Just cause I was drinking doesn't mean I jacked my cart up.
> 
> That leads me to my next question. What do I need to tell honor so as to convince honor of the damage done by slow driving kids. I need the technical info to win my case.


Tell him that you slept at a Holiday Inn and read about it on the Internet.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

T_Sebastian said:


> Croakers are the reason our fisheries are being depleted, they eat all the eggs.


and potlickers, you forgot potlickers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Salt&Sol

*Holiday Inn*



Bird said:


> Tell him that you slept at a Holiday Inn and read about it on the Internet.


You took the words right out of my mouth. I was going to say, Im not a lawyer, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn last night........ and because I stayed at a Holiday Inn I dont think you have a chance in H.E. double hockey stix of winning this one or even getting them to side with you so his insurance pays. If you knowingly let them drive you cart, its going to come back to you everytime.


----------



## InfamousJ

So if your friend lets you drive his car, with him in the passenger seat, and you wreck it or destroy it.. are you going to stiff him with the damages? I bet you would.. you;d say, his insurance could pay it.. right? Why should he be at fault for your doing?


----------



## txgoddess

I'm on day 5 of a migraine and the medicine makes me dream weird dreams. Today I dreamed that I came in to work late and my boss had turned my desk into a stuffed Easter bunny display and had replaced my chair with a rack of children's Easter clothes. We sell industrial valves. hwell:


----------



## boat_money

InfamousJ said:


> So if your friend lets you drive his car, with him in the passenger seat, and you wreck it or destroy it.. are you going to stiff him with the damages? I bet you would.. you;d say, his insurance could pay it.. right? Why should he be at fault for your doing?


the car owner's insurance should pay. he insures that car to be driven by legal, insured drivers. ur talking apples and oranges w/ that argument.

so far i'd rule that you were negligent and at cause. i guess you could sue the golf cart company for not disclosing the potential danger, but good luck there...


----------



## InfamousJ

stick it to the owner.. but thanks for letting me trash your stuff.. common theme starting here


----------



## porkchoplc

Sarcasm...some of you need to look it up.


----------



## 24Buds

The "start up" current draw will be more than full throttle if you will. The current creates heat. High current=melted wire.


----------



## InfamousJ

LOL... I got a waaaambulance poll now.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

txgoddess said:


> I'm on day 5 of a migraine and the medicine makes me dream weird dreams. Today I dreamed that I came in to work late and my boss had turned my desk into a stuffed Easter bunny display and had replaced my chair with a rack of children's Easter clothes. We sell industrial valves. hwell:


Here's to a good nights sleep tonight...


----------



## txgoddess

Haute Pursuit said:


> Here's to a good nights sleep tonight...


Great. Thanks. I knew I could count on you for support. :rotfl:


----------



## 24Buds

I like rabbit fried up!


----------



## Gilbert

that would be cause you are whining


----------



## 24Buds

This reminds me to never drive someone else's stuff!


----------



## PBD539

Haute Pursuit said:


> Here's to a good nights sleep tonight...


Hey where did you get a copy of my Prom picture!!!???


----------



## Gilbert

sweet. another thread merged.


----------



## boat_money

all right, this dude has some massive lights mounted on his golf cart and he's got them shining in the canal. so i paddle a little closer in my kayak and start casting. don't you know he turns his lights off and then proceeds to tell me i can't fish his lights. sort of pizzed me off so i tossed my top water into his wiring and pulled a few lights into the canal. he is suing me now saying i owe him for his lights?!? it was just an accident. i told him my last name was hoit and he could look me up in the rockport area...


----------



## Navi

J before getting a lawyer be sure the cart wasnt going slow due to excessive wind drag and exceeding weight limit by having too fat of a passenger on board....speaking from experience, hypothetically of course


----------



## Navi

boat_money said:


> all right, this dude has some massive lights mounted on his golf cart and he's got them shining in the canal. so i paddle a little closer in my kayak and start casting. don't you know he turns his lights off and then proceeds to tell me i can't fish his lights. sort of pizzed me off so i tossed my top water into his wiring and pulled a few lights into the canal. he is suing me now saying i owe him for his lights?!? it was just an accident. i told him my last name was hoit and he could look me up in the rockport area...


you left out the part of anchoring in the middle of the canal and flipping off the other kayakers for having to get too close and their wakes bouncing you around!


----------



## InfamousJ

Navi said:


> J before getting a lawyer be sure the cart wasnt going slow due to excessive wind drag and exceeding weight limit by having too fat of a passenger on board....speaking from experience, hypothetically of course


haha... hey, I'll be on the beach on the 23rd.


----------



## devil1824

Please, Everyone use blinkers. They put them on vehicles to use when u make a turn!!


----------



## reeltimer

boat_money said:


> all right, this dude has some massive lights mounted on his golf cart and he's got them shining in the canal. so i paddle a little closer in my kayak and start casting. don't you know he turns his lights off and then proceeds to tell me i can't fish his lights. sort of pizzed me off so i tossed my top water into his wiring and pulled a few lights into the canal. he is suing me now saying i owe him for his lights?!? it was just an accident. i told him my last name was hoit and he could look me up in the rockport area...


Flashback from anotherworld!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Blk Jck 224

My office partner asked today that I quit eating high fiber cereal for breakfast. :redface:


----------



## Mont

Has anyone mentioned the people that stop 30 feet short of a red light and wonder why it won't change for them? Or how about the ones that do that back in the line, wait until traffic is way ahead of them and then floor it to make it through the yellow light. 

Fresh blood for the kill


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

As a single dad, I have to let you guys know I am doing a great job.

My 10yr old daughter went to take her shower last night and called me in once she was behind the curtain. I asked her if everything was ok and she replied that she had caught a huge tree roach n threw it in the toilet. She said it was a huge one and I should look. So I lifted the lid and there sat the biggest turd I ever saw. Kinda scary actually. Then I realized I had been punked, all the hysterical laughing coming from the tub is what gave it away.

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## Bocephus

Bunch of crybabies.....sheesh :headknock


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

Mont said:


> Has anyone mentioned the people that stop 30 feet short of a red light and wonder why it won't change for them? Or how about the ones that do that back in the line, wait until traffic is way ahead of them and then floor it to make it through the yellow light.
> 
> Fresh blood for the kill


I'd like to shoot the freakin' people that sit right in front of the sign that says DON'T BLOCK THE INTERSECTION as they're blocking the only way out of my subdivision.


----------



## Bull Red

Mont said:


> Has anyone mentioned the people that stop 30 feet short of a red light and wonder why it won't change for them? Or how about the ones that do that back in the line, wait until traffic is way ahead of them and then floor it to make it through the yellow light.
> 
> Fresh blood for the kill


Yep! There should be a hunting season for those so called "drivers". :slimer:


----------



## Bull Red

Or how about the dumb arses that stop at the yield sign when they have a dedicated lane to merge into traffic?!!


----------



## sea sick

So traffic was almost at a stop on 610/ I-10 West exit. cars were swerving around a bag of leaves in a clear plastic bag in the road. So I gave it the gas and plowed right over it! BOOM It was like fall season. Then about 2 miles up,a big bag of trash was in the road. BOOM it was like the dike road on Labor day weekend. Trash every where! 

There was a 18 wheeler retread in the road about 3 miles from the trash. I went around that one. It's only a Ford F150.


----------



## manwitaplan

sea sick said:


> So traffic was almost at a stop on 610/ I-10 West exit. cars were swerving around a bag of leaves in a clear plastic bag in the road. So I gave it the gas and plowed right over it! BOOM It was like fall season. Then about 2 miles up,a big bag of trash was in the road. BOOM it was like the dike road on Labor day weekend. Trash every where!
> 
> There was a 18 wheeler retread in the road about 3 miles from the trash. I went around that one. It's only a Ford F150.


LMAO.. Dude that is funny.

What about the people that have no idea what to do when you are pulling a boat or trailer. For instance getting gas and they wave you on and you proceed to wave them on then it is freaking wave festival.


----------



## REELING 65

Mont said:


> Has anyone mentioned the people that stop 30 feet short of a red light and wonder why it won't change for them? Or how about the ones that do that back in the line, wait until traffic is way ahead of them and then floor it to make it through the yellow light.
> 
> Fresh blood for the kill


...Or as the light changes,they'll stomp on the gas. Without checking to see if any traffic is still coming through.


----------



## HeatherG

sea sick said:


> So traffic was almost at a stop on 610/ I-10 West exit. cars were swerving around a bag of leaves in a clear plastic bag in the road. So I gave it the gas and plowed right over it! BOOM It was like fall season. Then about 2 miles up,a big bag of trash was in the road. BOOM it was like the dike road on Labor day weekend. Trash every where!
> 
> There was a 18 wheeler retread in the road about 3 miles from the trash. I went around that one. It's only a Ford F150.


LMBO And you said you were working today...... See ya tomorrow


----------



## Melon

Mont said:


> Has anyone mentioned the people that stop 30 feet short of a red light and wonder why it won't change for them? Or how about the ones that do that back in the line, wait until traffic is way ahead of them and then floor it to make it through the yellow light.
> 
> Fresh blood for the kill


Lmao......Try living in GP and then look at all the paper license plates! They get a new one every month what blows my mind.

Now back on the subject.....! Where are the listers?


----------



## REELING 65

Or how about when you are standing in line at the Tax office. Then some nosy person,looks to see the document that you are trying to keep from watching eyes.


----------



## manwitaplan

REELING 65 said:


> Or how about when you are standing in line at the Tax office. Then some nosy person,looks to see the document that you are trying to keep from watching eyes.


Add the post office and the bank to the list.


----------



## chickenboy

Never before published childhood photos


----------



## 535

This thread is now sponsored by Chickenboy


----------



## REELING 65

manwitaplan said:


> Add the post office and the bank to the list.


I know it! People just have to see what you have,or how much it costs etc.


----------



## Navi

InfamousJ said:


> haha... hey, I'll be on the beach on the 23rd.


We'll be there as well, hopefully the water is a lil warmer this time!


----------



## REELING 65

The people that have Lone Star cards,that do not need them.


----------



## Cody C

Howdy!


----------



## reeltimer

Whatca talkin about Willis!


----------



## REELING 65

reeltimer said:


> Whatca talkin about Willis!


...is that you Arnold?...lol.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

I'll be your Doug!


----------



## Cody C

Is a zebra White with black stripes or Black with white stripes? :work:


----------



## NewbieFisher

how much wood can a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## NewbieFisher

and infamousj is still a whiney arse baby


----------



## REELING 65

Ya see,I can..and I will prevail.


----------



## Melon

Should we wade thru it or drift thru it?


----------



## reeltimer

It's kinda like paddling up river without a paddle!


----------



## REELING 65

reeltimer said:


> It's kinda like paddling up river without a paddle!


...or down stream without a canoe.


----------



## speckle-catcher

Nice to see this thread has new life


----------



## jimk

Things are more like they are today than they have ever been!


----------



## 535

I hate having to take a big dump in the middle of a gangfight


----------



## REELING 65

....no paper?...lol


----------



## Cody C

REELING 65 said:


> ....no paper?...lol


Nah :work:


----------



## Bukkskin

Or how about when you turn down an Aisle in th Aye-she-bee, walmart, or home depot? Half way down the aisle there is a large herd of "large woman", moving at a snails pace, spread out from left to right. Try to go around left, nope, try and go around right, nope. They got control of traffic in That aisle and you ain't getting thru. La-la-la-la-la-la-la-la-laaaa.
For the love of Christ, woman, get in single file.:headknock hwell: What ya gonna do?
 LOL.


----------



## REELING 65

Bukkskin said:


> Or how about when you turn down an Aisle in th Aye-she-bee, walmart, or home depot? Half way down the aisle there is a large herd of "large woman", moving at a snails pace, spread out from left to right. Try to go around left, nope, try and go around right, nope. They got control of traffic in That aisle and you ain't getting thru. La-la-la-la-la-la-la-la-laaaa.
> For the love of Christ, woman, get in single file.:headknock hwell: What ya gonna do?
> LOL.


...say,look! Now that is a good price on those cakes. She stops and turns to look. Make your move and right by her. :biggrin:


----------



## sweenyite




----------



## REELING 65

Sha...na...na...na...naa.....


----------



## Melon

Last years green peas.

Frozen corn.

Baked chicken!

Vacuums!


----------



## REELING 65

Churches Chicken. :slimer:


----------



## Melon

No..........Churches always vacuumed! Wife always cooks some mean fried bird.

So tell us about your favorte fried bird! Churches it is huh? lmao


----------



## sweenyite

When I was a kid, we were so poor we went to Kentucky Fried Chicken and licked other peoples fingers....:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## REELING 65

...fried liver and onions. :slimer:


----------



## iridered2003

sweenyite said:


> When I was a kid, we were so poor we went to Kentucky Fried Chicken and licked other peoples fingers....:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


you want to lick my fingers?:cheers:


----------



## 9121SS

Today is Wednsday!


----------



## Bill Fisher

tomorrow's thursday!


----------



## iridered2003

Bill Fisher said:


> tomorrow's thursday!


its friday where im at


----------



## TIMBOv2

I AM #1878


----------



## sweenyite

iridered2003 said:


> you want to lick my fingers?:cheers:


nope. but I hear chickenboys new model might!


----------



## sea sick

sweenyite said:


> When I was a kid, we were so poor we went to Kentucky Fried Chicken and licked other peoples fingers....:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


That wasn't his finger you were lickin,the ol boy just told ya that:biggrin:

Ain't nuthin for free...not even 11 herbs and spices haha

that was a good 1 sweeny


----------



## devil1824

I hate the band KISS. They dress like death metal and sing like Elton John. What a bunch of posers!


----------



## Privateer

new york got a shuttle and JSC didn't...friggin nuevo york? *B.S.!*


----------



## boat_money

who do you think makes the best burger in town?


----------



## Bobby

Did the sun come up today? Will it go down tonight?


----------



## PBD539

The1ThatGotAway said:


> As a single dad, I have to let you guys know I am doing a great job.
> 
> My 10yr old daughter went to take her shower last night and called me in once she was behind the curtain. I asked her if everything was ok and she replied that she had caught a huge tree roach n threw it in the toilet. She said it was a huge one and I should look. So I lifted the lid and there sat the biggest turd I ever saw. Kinda scary actually. Then I realized I had been punked, all the hysterical laughing coming from the tub is what gave it away.
> 
> Just thought I'd share.


Awesome!! 
I made the mistake of teaching my 10yo Daughter "Doorknob" (If someone farts, they have to call "safety" before someone else calls doorknob. If doorknob is called on you, you have to haul arse and touch a doorknob, allthewhile the "caller" can pummel you!)
Now I have a little girl, standing by a door farting all the time just so I'll call Doorknob on her!


----------



## Long Pole

Bobby said:


> Did the sun come up today? Will it go down tonight?


You better enjoy them.....running out quickly. :biggrin:


----------



## PBD539

devil1824 said:


> I hate the band KISS. They dress like death metal and sing like Elton John. What a bunch of posers!


You speak blasphemy!!!!


----------



## txgoddess

devil1824 said:


> I hate the band KISS. They dress like death metal and sing like Elton John. What a bunch of posers!


I, too, am too young to understand the KISS fascination.


----------



## boat_money

txgoddess said:


> I, too, am too young to understand the KISS fascination.


ahhhhhh, the boy band generation


----------



## txgoddess

boat_money said:


> ahhhhhh, the boy band generation


Unfortunately, I never got the fascination with NKOTB, either. I was more of a Barbara Mandrell/Conway Twitty/Loretta Lynn fan.


----------



## boat_money

txgoddess said:


> Unfortunately, I never got the fascination with NKOTB, either. I was more of a Barbara Mandrell/Conway Twitty/Loretta Lynn fan.


moy mom has pictures of me w/ black and white make up on my face when i was in first grade, banging my head to "wipe out." also strangest 45, "wipe out" on one side and "beth" on the other, for those that know what a 45 is...


----------



## devil1824

Greatest rock band EVER!


----------



## Gilbert

teach me how to dougie


----------



## T_Sebastian

I just paid $1.24 for a bell pepper!


----------



## devil1824

Gilbert said:


> teach me how to dougie


:an5:

I just heard of that last week.


----------



## txgoddess

devil1824 said:


> :an5:
> 
> I just heard of that last week.


I had to google it.

My daddy wouldn't let me listen to anything but old country in the car and KFOX 95 only carried the most benign of pop on my little boom box. The Fresh Prince was as wild as I got.


----------



## speckle-catcher

Gilbert said:


> teach me how to dougie


----------



## StinkBait

devil1824 said:


> Greatest rock band EVER!


sell outs


----------



## speckle-catcher

txgoddess said:


> I had to google it.
> 
> My daddy wouldn't let me listen to anything but old country in the car and KFOX 95 only carried the most benign of pop on my little boom box. The Fresh Prince was as wild as I got.


aint no need to argue, parents just don't understand.


----------



## txgoddess

speckle-catcher said:


> aint no need to argue, parents just don't understand.


He comes to me at night after I crawl into bed 
He's burnt up like a weenie and his name is Fred


----------



## T_Sebastian

*bestest rockers in the world*

the flock baby!


----------



## Long Pole

T_Sebastian said:


> the flock baby!


Looks like a couple of peter puffers to me.


----------



## Privateer

ha! those wacky ruskies! 



 notice the Gilbert style boots on the lead singer...


----------



## devil1824

StinkBait said:


> sell outs


Ouch!!

How about Willie? He ain't no sell out.


----------



## speckle-catcher

Long Pole said:


> Looks like a couple of peter puffers to me.


says the dude with the rainbow bumper sticker.


----------



## Gilbert

I once got busy in a burger king bathroom
I'm crazy


----------



## txgoddess

speckle-catcher said:


> says the dude with the rainbow bumper sticker.


No, no, no... it's a yellow equal sign on a navy background sticker now.


----------



## FREON

Long Pole said:


> Looks like a couple of peter puffers to me.





speckle-catcher said:


> says the dude with the rainbow bumper sticker.


 Takes One to know One  :rotfl:


----------



## PBD539

txgoddess said:


> Unfortunately, I never got the fascination with NKOTB, either. I was more of a *Barbara Mandrell*/Conway Twitty/Loretta Lynn fan.


I just threw up in my mouth thinking about her putting peanuts in her Coke!!!


----------



## txgoddess

PBD539 said:


> I just threw up in my mouth thinking about her putting peanuts in her Coke!!!


Ooooh... I used to love peanuts in my Coke. Before New Coke. After that, I switched to Dr. Pepper. Except for that one foray into Crystal Pepsi.


----------



## PBD539

txgoddess said:


> He comes to me at night after I crawl into bed
> He's burnt up like a weenie and his name is Fred


"Anything else before your dismissed?" "Just one, You saw my blinker, ****!"


----------



## PBD539

txgoddess said:


> Ooooh... I used to love peanuts in my Coke. Before New Coke. After that, I switched to Dr. Pepper. Except for that one foray into Crystal Pepsi.


I still have an unopened can of Crystal Pepsi!!!


----------



## txgoddess

PBD539 said:


> I still have an unopened can of Crystal Pepsi!!!


That stuff was naaaaasty.


----------



## PBD539

*BEST LINE EVER - today*

Are you gettin' it? - Yes, Armaggedon it!



*WINNER FOR TOO MANY SYLLABLES IN ONE LYRIC*

Sure as Kilimanjaro rises like Olympus above the Serengeti


----------



## PBD539

txgoddess said:


> That stuff was naaaaasty.


If you were blindfolded you would never know it was not pepsi. 
If it was drank out of a clear glass, it tasted like flat Sprite.


----------



## txgoddess

PBD539 said:


> If you were blindfolded you would never know it was not pepsi.
> If it was drank out of a clear glass, it tasted like flat Sprite.


I musta got a bad one. To me, it tasted sickly sweet.


----------



## speckle-catcher

are we there yet?


----------



## txgoddess

speckle-catcher said:


> are we there yet?


No. And don't cross this line.


----------



## speckle-catcher

lines are meant to be crossed.


----------



## txgoddess

speckle-catcher said:


> lines are meant to be crossed.


I'm telling.


----------



## Mountaineer Mark

All right you guys asked for it......so here they are....


----------



## Ontherocks

Good lookin' Vizsla!!!


----------



## Long Pole

You're killin me Smalls.

You're killin me Smalls.


----------



## devil1824

Do u ever find yourself watching icarly when your kids are not around? Its o.k., its some funny chit.


----------



## Gilbert

I can't stand iCarly but I will watch the backyardigans.


----------



## txgoddess

devil1824 said:


> Do u ever find yourself watching icarly when your kids are not around? Its o.k., its some funny chit.


I watched "The Cat in the Hat Knows All About That" the other morning. My dogs like cartoons.


----------



## willielancon

devil1824 said:


> Do u ever find yourself watching icarly when your kids are not around? Its o.k., its some funny chit.


I have a two yr old girl and I always catch myself humming the Dora the Explorer and Backyardigans songs....I have to tell myself to STHU!!!!


----------



## Gilbert




----------



## Jasmillertime

*Should the Waaambulance thread be locked?*

Very simple.


----------



## speckle-catcher

this thread should be merged with the whambulance thread.


----------



## Bobby

NO!! If you don't like it don't read it!


----------



## Bill Fisher

there's a new sherrif in town......... and his name ain't reggie hammond









hwell:


----------



## InfamousJ

are you whining? I think you are.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

HELP!!! Anyone no where I can get 10 briskets @ .50 cents a pound???


----------



## InfamousJ

Yo Gabba Gabba!


----------



## NewbieFisher

yes, at 1999 posts. that way we dont have to listen to chickenchoker cluck about something else.


----------



## RogerB

Haute Pursuit said:


> Anyone no where I can get 10 briskets @ .50 cents a pound???


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## slopoke

I like cartoons!


----------



## wtc3

Should THIS thread be locked??


----------



## saltwatersensations

Theres is a Whambulance thread? Hmmm Must have missed it. Can you copy and paste the link?


----------



## Bill Fisher

need a poll about locking/deleting the whiney poll.......... :work:

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:.............


----------



## slopoke

I like brisket!


----------



## Bobby

wtc3 said:


> Should THIS thread be locked??


Yea and the OP banned.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

saltwatersensations said:


> Theres is a Whambulance thread? Hmmm Must have missed it. Can you copy and paste the link?


Just stay tuned...LOL


----------



## saltwatersensations

Bill Fisher said:


> need a poll about locking/deleting the whiney poll.......... :work:
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:.............


Beat me to it!


----------



## waterspout

and quiit trying to kiss my,, Mr I like cartoons!.....









pokey,, your sure up early!!!!!! BURP!!!!


----------



## Jasmillertime

Bobby said:


> NO!! If you don't like it don't read it!


i never said i didnt like it.

if you dont like my thread dont read it. i can be an internet bad *** too:rotfl:


----------



## Bill Fisher

Bill Fisher said:


> there's a new sherrif in town......... and his name ain't reggie hammond


*HERE HE COMES TO SAVE THE DAAAAAY!!!!!!...........*












[insert dolphin here?]


----------



## Gilbert

I'm amerging this thred with the other one.


----------



## saltylady

Bobby said:


> NO!! If you don't like it don't read it!


*i did kept forgetting where i left off yes no i dont care*


----------



## DIHLON

willielancon said:


> I have a two yr old girl and I always catch myself humming the Dora the Explorer and Backyardigans songs....I have to tell myself to STHU!!!!


I got my girls away from Dora and Diego and got them hooked on Phineas and Ferb. It's actually pretty funny. Dr. Doofenshmertz (sp?) is hilarious. I think if I had to listen to Dora one more time I would have had a meltdown.


----------



## txgoddess

You don't have enough posts to have an opinion. You're just whining. I vote to merge.


----------



## NewbieFisher

saltylady said:


> *i did kept forgetting where i left off yes no i dont care*


*YEAH, WHAT SHE SAID. "I DID KEPT FORGETTING"*


----------



## slopoke

I sometimes forget stuff. hwell:


----------



## NewbieFisher

slopoke said:


> I sometimes forget stuff. hwell:


forget what?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

huh?


----------



## RogerB

huh? what's this about? I forgot.
and I agree - with whatever txgoddess tells me to agree with - unless I forget.


----------



## txgoddess

RogerB said:


> huh? what's this about? I forgot.
> and I agree - with whatever txgoddess tells me to agree with - unless I forget.


Don't worry. I will remind you of your opinion.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

How come E-tec outboards blow up so often? Just about every boat for sale with an E-tec has a new power head.


----------



## txgoddess

Jay Baker said:


> How come E-tec outboards blow up so often? Just about every boat for sale with an E-tec has a new power head.


What's an E-tec?

(My contribution to the stupid question quota)


----------



## Gilbert

croakers are eating birds that eat stingrays hwell:


----------



## TIMBOv2

1939


----------



## TIMBOv2

**** 1941


----------



## Whiskey Girl

NewbieFisher said:


> *YEAH, WHAT SHE SAID. "I DID KEPT FORGETTING"*


oh here we go . . . the genius is back . . . wg


----------



## speckle-catcher

merge merge merge


----------



## RogerB

txgoddess said:


> Don't worry. I will remind you of your opinion.


I had one?? oh yeah - you're gonna remind me, sorry - forgot - again.


----------



## Gilbert

speckle-catcher said:


> merge merge merge


my merge button is broke.


----------



## iridered2003

sweenyite said:


> nope. but I hear chickenboys new model might!


im game. wheres she at CB?


----------



## iridered2003

i called one for you. they will be there soon. did you hear them outside? their there


----------



## Harbormaster

Waiting at the barber shop while ago I picked up a bowhunting magazine and saw where they're getting uppards of $1300 for the funkiest looking bow I've ever seen!

What happened to the simple compound like my PSE Laser Magnum? 

My wife can make the best ham sandwich and glass of tea in the world...in under 5 minutes...I think I'll keep her!


----------



## NewbieFisher

Whiskey Girl said:


> oh here we go . . . the genius is back . . . wg


WHAT???????? AT LEAST I REMEMBER WHO I AM AND KNOW EVERYONE IS SMART ENOUGH TO KNOW WHO JUST POSTED SO I DONT HAVE TO SIGN MY INITIALS OR NAME.
BESIDES, THIS DOES HELP WITH BEING ABLE TO SEE WHAT I AM WRITING.


----------



## Trouthunter

I think this thread should be locked.

TH


----------



## RogerB

Harbormaster said:


> My wife can make the best ham sandwich and glass of tea in the world...in under 5 minutes...I think I'll keep her!


is that with or without lettuce?


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Harbormaster said:


> Waiting at the barber shop while ago I picked up a bowhunting magazine and saw where they're getting uppards of $1300 for the funkiest looking bow I've ever seen!
> 
> What happened to the simple compound like my PSE Laser Magnum?
> 
> My wife can make the best ham sandwich and glass of tea in the world...in under 5 minutes...I think I'll keep her!


Can you get a discount if you have a current TWIC card????


----------



## NewbieFisher

Harbormaster said:


> My wife can make the best ham sandwich and glass of tea in the world...in under 5 minutes...I think I'll keep her!


she have a sister?


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

*Old Fashioned Chocolate Fudge Recipe*

1 1/2 c Milk
4 oz Unsweetened chocolate (sqs)
4 c Sugar
3 tb Light corn syrup
1/4 ts Salt
3 tb Butter or margarine
1 1/2 ts Vanilla
Combine milk and chocolate in medium-size heavy saucepan; cook over low heat until chocolate is melted. Add sugar, corn syrup and salt and cook, stirring constantly, to boiling. 
Cook, without stirring to 234F on a candy thermometer. (A teaspoonful of syrup will form a soft ball when dropped into cold water.) Remove from heat at once. Add vanilla and butter or margarine, but do not stir in. 
Cool mixture in pan to 110F, or until lukewarm; beat with wooden spoon until mixture thickens and begins to lose its gloss. (This will take about 15 minutes.) 
Spread in a buttered 8x8x2" pan. Let stand until set and cool; cut into squares. Makes about 2 pounds.


----------



## Whiskey Girl

NewbieFisher said:


> she have a sister?


why? all you do is gripe! . . . wg


----------



## devil1824

huh?


----------



## NewbieFisher

Whiskey Girl said:


> why? all you do is gripe! . . . wg


nag


----------



## waterspout

Jay Baker said:


> *Old Fashioned Chocolate Fudge Recipe*
> 
> 1 1/2 c Milk
> 4 oz Unsweetened chocolate (sqs)
> 4 c Sugar
> 3 tb Light corn syrup
> 1/4 ts Salt
> 3 tb Butter or margarine
> 1 1/2 ts Vanilla
> Combine milk and chocolate in medium-size heavy saucepan; cook over low heat until chocolate is melted. Add sugar, corn syrup and salt and cook, stirring constantly, to boiling.
> Cook, without stirring to 234F on a candy thermometer. (A teaspoonful of syrup will form a soft ball when dropped into cold water.) Remove from heat at once. Add vanilla and butter or margarine, but do not stir in.
> Cool mixture in pan to 110F, or until lukewarm; beat with wooden spoon until mixture thickens and begins to lose its gloss. (This will take about 15 minutes.)
> Spread in a buttered 8x8x2" pan. Let stand until set and cool; cut into squares. Makes about 2 pounds.


to much trouble.. .insert, pull out,,, bam,, fudge!:slimer:


----------



## speckle-catcher

NewbieFisher said:


> she have a sister?


no, but HM has a sister.

SC


----------



## RogerB

speckle-catcher said:


> no, but HM has a sister.
> 
> SC


older? or younger?


----------



## Harbormaster

With lettuce, tomato, jalapenos and spicy mustard...DOODE!

TWIC...FIG...what's the difference? 

She just had a birthday yesterday!


----------



## NewbieFisher

speckle-catcher said:


> no, but HM has a sister.
> 
> SC


is she hot? and can she make a ham sandwich and tea in under 5 minutes?


----------



## RogerB

Harbormaster said:


> With lettuce, tomato, jalapenos and spicy mustard...DOODE!
> 
> TWIC...FIG...what's the difference?
> 
> She just had a birthday yesterday!


what kind of lettuce?


----------



## Harbormaster

RogerB said:


> what kind of lettuce?


Green!


----------



## boat_money

RogerB said:


> what kind of lettuce?


pickled or fresh jalapeonos?


----------



## Whiskey Girl

NewbieFisher said:


> is she hot? and can she make a ham sandwich and tea in under 5 minutes?


if she can put up with you . . . give her 10 mins on the ham sandwich . . . just say'n . . . wg


----------



## RogerB

Harbormaster said:


> Green!


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mr Powell

Morris_II said:


> I thought I was bored. :cheers:


Oh I am back at work and bored! Currently without a car right now because I had to drives my brothers car to get the Methanol kit fixed on it. Guess that means Pizza for lunch? Gotta keep up my health food month!


----------



## NewbieFisher

Whiskey Girl said:


> if she can put up with you . . . give her 10 mins on the ham sandwich . . . just say'n . . . wg


you single?


----------



## speckle-catcher

NewbieFisher said:


> is she hot? and can she make a ham sandwich and tea in under 5 minutes?


not really - but stand behind her broom when she goes for take off and you'll be hot.


----------



## Hooked Up

Better to remain silent and thought a fool than to open one's mouth (computer nowadays) and remove ALL doubt.:cloud:


----------



## Whiskey Girl

NewbieFisher said:


> you single?


when I'm not in the kitchen . . . wg


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

Went job hunting today, old fashioned pavement pounding...


----------



## speckle-catcher

are we there yet?


----------



## Whiskey Girl

speckle-catcher said:


> not really - but stand behind her broom when she goes for take off and you'll be hot.


LOL! Dang! . . . wg


----------



## RogerB

speckle-catcher said:


> are we there yet?


where are we going??


----------



## NewbieFisher

Whiskey Girl said:


> when I'm not in the kitchen . . . wg


so thats a yes. no wonder.
pretty obvious why


----------



## Mr Powell

I guess this boredom will give me some time to look at scopes and stuff for my new rifle. Never done any kind of distance shooting really so it's all new to me. At least I have something to research now.


----------



## Whiskey Girl

NewbieFisher said:


> so thats a yes. no wonder.


Obviously you don't know how to make a ham sandwich either . . . wg


----------



## Privateer

NewbieFisher said:


> so thats a yes. no wonder.
> pretty obvious why


 type...edit...think again...spell check...You're a quick wit when you have time to think about it...


----------



## speckle-catcher

RogerB said:


> where are we going??


To infinity...and beyond!!


----------



## RogerB

beam me up scotty!!


----------



## Whiskey Girl

Privateer said:


> type...edit...think again...spell check...You're a quick wit when you have time to think about it...


It's a wonder he can think at all since he's so bowed up . . . why you think he's look'n for someone to make him a ham sandwich . . . wg


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

Had an egg for breakfast


----------



## Gilbert

someone make me a ham sammich. It's lunch time.


----------



## Privateer

who's gonna get to be #2000?


----------



## NewbieFisher

Privateer said:


> type...edit...think again...spell check...You're a quick wit when you have time to think about it...


and???????


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

we need to get to 2000, it's almost my nap time.


----------



## speckle-catcher

Whiskey Girl said:


> It's a wonder he can think at all since he's so bowed up . . . why you think he's look'n for someone to make him a ham sandwich . . . wg


He wants someone to make a hamsammich AND who initials her posts.


----------



## RogerB

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Had an egg for breakfast


I like eggs - over medium, with bacon

and hash browns

and coffee

and the newspaper


----------



## Harbormaster

speckle-catcher said:


> not really - but stand behind her broom when she goes for take off and you'll be hot.


Yeah...the toughest old broad to ever s**t between 2 boots!


----------



## Privateer

NewbieFisher said:


> and???????


 I rest my case...


----------



## Gilbert

and that's the bottom line cause Stone Cold said so


----------



## speckle-catcher

I have nothin useful to add


----------



## manwitaplan

huh???????


----------



## Mad Mike

Texans still suck!


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

I think a woman came up with the woodchuck tongue twister because only a woman would ask how much a woodchuck could chuck knowing dang well that a woodchuck can't chuck wood


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

OK here comes 2000


----------



## Gilbert

speckle-catcher said:


> I have nothin useful to add


have you ever? 

:rotfl:


----------



## Harbormaster

speckle-catcher said:


> are we there yet?


You can't get there from here!


----------



## manwitaplan

I heard trinity looks good today.


----------



## Privateer

RogerB said:


> I like eggs - over medium, with bacon
> 
> and hash browns
> 
> and coffee
> 
> *and the newspaper*


 is that last one for extra roughage?


----------



## Whiskey Girl

speckle-catcher said:


> He wants someone to make a hamsammich AND who initials her posts.


LOL!! I don't go to the kitchen until after the 3rd date . . . wg


----------



## Bull Red

whadimiss?


----------



## Mad Mike

2000?


----------



## RogerB

The1ThatGotAway said:


> knowing dang well that a woodchuck can't chuck wood


sure they can - didn't you see the commercial?


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

Come on guys, get this over with


----------



## Mad Mike

****!


----------



## Mr Powell

I need food... There was no food at the office this morning...

Also taking 610 this morning at 9am was a HORRIBLE idea... I forgot how much I don't miss traffic!


----------



## Privateer

yeah! itshay... missed it by 3.33333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## NewbieFisher

Privateer said:


> I rest my case...


its so sweet of you to come to the aid of wg, but ive seen her pic, she can handle herself.

you ride mopeds?


----------



## regulator

what time is it


----------



## Gilbert

y2k


----------



## manwitaplan

what


----------



## Whiskey Girl

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Come on guys, get this over with


yyyyyeeeeee------hhhhaaaawwww! . . . wg


----------



## RogerB

Privateer said:


> is that last one for extra roughage?


nah - eggs sometimes make me go to little boys room - sometimes the little boys room ain't got no tp.


----------



## boat_money

i guess i need to change my avatar as i sold that boat months ago


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

RogerB said:


> nah - eggs sometimes make me go to little boys room - sometimes the little boys room ain't got no tp.


I make some mean migas


----------



## Long Pole

Just wanted to post on this thread...


----------



## Privateer

NewbieFisher said:


> its so sweet of you to come to the aid of wg, but ive seen her pic, she can handle herself.
> 
> you ride mopeds?


 5 min. 35 sec. to be quick and witty...again... the defense rests


----------



## NewbieFisher

Privateer said:


> yeah! itshay... missed it by 3.33333333333333333333333333333333333


post...edit...spell check...add....
witty.


----------



## Long Pole

RogerB said:


> nah - eggs sometimes make me go to little boys room - sometimes the little boys room ain't got no tp.


Running out of chit tickets has to be the worse feeling.

Unless you're outside in a field of leaves.


----------



## RogerB

Long Pole said:


> Just wanted to post on this thread...


good thing you did - it was getting slow around here.


----------



## Gilbert

I got a feeling


----------



## NewbieFisher

Privateer said:


> 5 min. 35 sec. to be quick and witty...again... the defense rests


im in the middle of eating lunch. believe me, eating is way more important that replying to you.


----------



## RogerB

Long Pole said:


> Running out of chit tickets has to be the worse feeling.
> 
> Unless you're outside in a field of leaves.


had to use a rock once - wasn't much fun.


----------



## RogerB

Gilbert said:


> I got a feeling


don't get excited - it'll pass.


----------



## Privateer

NewbieFisher said:


> post...edit...spell check...add....
> witty.


 but ya gotta love the enigmatic math reference


----------



## Long Pole

RogerB said:


> had to use a rock once - wasn't much fun.


Shoulda used your undies and left them hanging on the handrail.


----------



## Mr Powell

My brothers Christmas Tree dashboard that I should have fixed this evening! Man I miss my car so much... Driving his was to much of a tease, even though its a LOT slower it still was good to shift gears and have power when I need to get around something


----------



## boat_money

i wish people could learn the difference between to, two and too. and they're, their and there to


----------



## Long Pole

Privateer said:


> but ya gotta love the enigmatic math reference


Do you mind....Rog and I are talking here.

Don't be butting in...


----------



## RogerB

Long Pole said:


> Shoulda used your undies and left them hanging on the handrail.


what undies??


----------



## Long Pole

Are you braggin about getting to drive your bro's car or whining about not having your own?


----------



## Privateer

NewbieFisher said:


> im in the middle of eating lunch. believe me, eating is way more important that replying to you.


 dude...you're replying to me about not replying to me?


----------



## Long Pole

RogerB said:


> what undies??


MFer, I hd just took a drink of DP.

JANITOR...get ur arse in here.


----------



## Gilbert

I wish boat money would cook all that meat he puts up the ad's for so I can come eat it instead of having to go buy it and cook it myself.


----------



## Privateer

newbie?


----------



## Long Pole

Privateer said:


> Honey?


***?


----------



## Gilbert

this is for the birds. I'm going to lunch.


----------



## Bocephus

Any stores have baby back ribs on sale right now ???


----------



## RogerB

so is a ham sandwich really a ham sandwich if it doesn't have cheese on it? 

or is that called a ham and cheese sandwich?

why don't they call ham sandwiches with lettuce, tomato, mayo, etc.
a "ham, lettuce, tomato, mayo, etc" sandwich.

too many questions - I have a headache.


----------



## Gilbert

I need 50 wings and a case of 40's


----------



## Long Pole

Bocephus said:


> Any stores have baby back ribs on sale right now ???


I think all the stores that have ribs have them for sale.


----------



## txgoddess

I'm sick of eating grilled chicken.


----------



## Privateer

Long Pole said:


> ***?


 don't get your long pole all twisted up short stuff...we all get the ghey reference, and it's really old...


----------



## Long Pole

Privateer said:


> don't get your long pole all twisted up short stuff...we all get the ghey reference, and it's really old...


Who?


----------



## Mr Powell

txgoddess said:


> I'm sick of eating grilled chicken.


PLEASE TELL MORRIS_II THIS!!!!! Every time I come in the house I smell grilled chicken because his g/f and him are on a healthy kick! I didn't eat the main course at my buddies wedding because it was chicken and I almost lost it when I remembered that is what he was having! LOL!


----------



## RogerB

txgoddess said:


> I'm sick of eating grilled chicken.


bet the chickens don't much like it either


----------



## txgoddess

RogerB said:


> bet the chickens don't much like it either


Pffft... they should be honored that they sacrificed their life for my nutrition.


----------



## RogerB

I cook a mean rib eye.


----------



## TxAdam

My wife and daughter tell me I'm not very cool. I told them I was going to post on the Waaaammbulance thread.

Let's see what goes down when I get home tonight.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

TxAdam said:


> My wife and daughter tell me I'm not very cool. I told them I was going to post on the Waaaammbulance thread.
> 
> Let's see what goes down when I get home tonight.


It's ok, if everyone was cool, then how would we know who was cool and who wasn't?


----------



## RogerB

The1ThatGotAway said:


> It's ok, if everyone was cool, then how would we know who was cool and who wasn't?


simple

ask txgoddess


----------



## Privateer

TxAdam said:


> My wife and daughter tell me I'm not very cool. I told them I was going to post on the Waaaammbulance thread.
> 
> Let's see who goes down when I get home tonight.


 fixed it...


----------



## txgoddess

The1ThatGotAway said:


> It's ok, if everyone was cool, then how would we know who was cool and who wasn't?


They could just ask me.


----------



## txgoddess

RogerB said:


> simple
> 
> ask txgoddess


RogerB is my burn handle.


----------



## Long Pole

TxAdam said:


> My wife and daughter tell me I'm not very cool. I told them I was going to post on the Waaaammbulance thread.
> 
> Let's see what goes down when I get home tonight.


I agree with them.


----------



## RogerB

txgoddess said:


> RogerB is my burn handle.


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

This post has brought much needed entertainment into my hump day


----------



## Privateer




----------



## speckle-catcher




----------



## IsleSurfChunker

I don't really have anything to gripe about so I'll just post this:

Where I grew up was so far out in the country I had to walk towards town to go hunting!


----------



## RogerB

IsleSurfChunker said:


> I had to walk towards town to go hunting!


hunting what exactly?


----------



## Privateer

IsleSurfChunker said:


> *I don't really have anything to gripe about* so I'll just post this:
> 
> Where I grew up was so far out in the country I had to walk towards town to go hunting!


----------



## Gilbert

never trust a big butt and a smile


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

Gilbert said:


> never trust a big butt and a smile


and never, ever trust a fart.


----------



## Privateer




----------



## Privateer

Gilbert said:


> never trust a big butt and a smile


 but G-bert...how 'bout dem "whooties"?


----------



## chazbo

............durn airplane buzzed the beach right on top of my jeep.......


----------



## 24Buds

Trodery, how are your ribs?


----------



## devil1824

This is the Sienfield thread. Its about nothing...


----------



## Main Frame 8

So I am at Chick Fil A to have a quiet lunch - Two high school kids sat down right next to me and began a 15 minute conversation that contained the word "like" at least every 10 seconds.

Umm, like, .................uhhh, like..............you know, like............, he was like.....................and we like,..............

Wow.


----------



## ralph7

*pet peeve*

i did not respond, but i took notice of an item for sale and a good response was garnered.
now the op wants more money because of that.

this ain't an auction, a MAN sells it to the first responder.


----------



## speckledred

Like really? Uh... no kidding like really?


----------



## speckle-catcher

I saw the same thing.


----------



## T_Sebastian

i saw it too, and they only got 2 posts. pretty sorry.


----------



## Gilbert

omg


----------



## speckle-catcher

totally!


----------



## DSL_PWR

That is sad.. Should have Mont do something with that one.


----------



## T_Sebastian

*Fish ID*

Was wading the other day and caught this weird little guy. Snapped a pic before we threw him back, cuz we thought it might be poisonous. What is it?


----------



## 47741

T_Sebastian said:


> Was wading the other day and caught this weird little guy. Snapped a pic before we threw him back, cuz we thought it might be poisonous. What is it?


Don't know, but it has a ballsack growing out of its chin.


----------



## Privateer

Main Frame 8 said:


> So I am at Chick Fil A to have a quiet lunch - Two high school kids sat down right next to me and began a 15 minute conversation that contained the word "like" at least every 10 seconds.
> 
> Umm, like, .................uhhh, like..............you know, like............, he was like.....................and we like,..............
> 
> Wow.


 lemme guess...you didn't like, "like" it?


----------



## Gilbert

diesel is high


----------



## RogerB

ralph7 said:


> i did not respond, but i took notice of an item for sale and a good response was garnered.
> now the op wants more money because of that.
> 
> this ain't an auction, a MAN sells it to the first responder.


saw it to.. not the way I was taught to do business.


----------



## REELING 65

Demand is huge. :biggrin:


----------



## PBD539

Gilbert said:


> never trust a big butt and a smile


It's long overdue and now, Philly is slammin'
Boyz II Men, ABC, BBD
The eastcoast family


----------



## speckle-catcher

looks like a new idiot has joined the forum:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=3388218#post3388218


----------



## Gilbert

REELING 65 said:


> Demand is huge. :biggrin:


so is my...........................:fish:


----------



## REELING 65

Bad business equals bad sales and little respect.


----------



## Gilbert

if my ban button was working, they'd both be gone.


----------



## PBD539

I just watched North Shore!!!








Somebody bring back the 80's, please!!!!!

BTW.................

Turtle alert!!!!


----------



## 24Buds

I think he should have posted "or best offer"


----------



## fabian31268

obo i was told by a seller or better offer


----------



## ROBOWADER

lnk plz


----------



## 24Buds

i eat mullet


----------



## Long Pole

24Buds said:


> i eat mullet


I fish with mullet, even catch them myself.


----------



## Main Frame 8

Dropped from 5 star to 3 star rating- Must be getting long in the tooth for some


----------



## ralph7

T_Sebastian said:


> Was wading the other day and caught this weird little guy. Snapped a pic before we threw him back, cuz we thought it might be poisonous. What is it?


spined scrotum perch


----------



## mud minner

or links.....cause I guess it was more than one


----------



## REELING 65

I fish with line....:wink:


----------



## Gilbert

pistol for sale


----------



## RogerB

the link posted above appears to be another person - reselling the product initially offered at $300.00
seller posted another post stating he had 5 buyers and wanted to know who would pay 325.00
apparently someone did - and is trying to turn a quick $25.00 profit.

the OP for the original sale is gone (or least I can't find it).


----------



## InfamousJ

are yall whining about someone else bidness?

merge, merge, merge


----------



## Mr Powell

Just ordered my stock, rail, rings, and scope for the new rifle... Boredom got the best of me... Hopefully will get to try it out this weekend! Weather looks good so going to go pick up some non beer-can .308 rds and do some shooting!


----------



## Privateer

Ha! another "whiner" thread merges! go ahead on with your bad self Mont!


----------



## Gilbert

hell yeah!


----------



## txgoddess

Before long there will be just one thread on TTMB.


----------



## InfamousJ

my merge button works, Gilly.


----------



## Mont

Privateer said:


> Ha! another "whiner" thread merges! go ahead on with your bad self Mont!


I have learned more about merges, splits and stripping polls (as opposed to stripper poles) in the last week than I knew in the entire time before this thread got started. Those 8-7200 RPM rocket hard drives I bought last year have been paying for themselves on this thread. Carry on...


----------



## Gilbert

InfamousJ said:


> my merge button works, Gilly.


bs, give me your password so I can log on as you to check.


----------



## InfamousJ

UntanGleebinGloutenGlobin


----------



## slopoke

I'd just like to carry on.


----------



## speckle-catcher

Gilbert said:


> bs, give me your password so I can log on as you to check.


my password:

Istolegilbertshose


----------



## RogerB

dang it! busted again!


----------



## Privateer

you can have mine Gilbert, here it is: ***********


----------



## Gilbert

you guys are jerks!


----------



## Long Pole

Mont said:


> I have learned more about merges, splits and stripping polls (as opposed to stripper poles) in the last week than I knew in the entire time before this thread got started. Those 8-7200 RPM rocket hard drives I bought last year have been paying for themselves on this thread. Carry on...


Thanks for all you do big guy...:biggrin:


----------



## Bull Red

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! sad4sm

Just thought I'd throw in my whine for the day. :rotfl:


----------



## REELING 65

Bawaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...n! :biggrin:


----------



## T_Sebastian

It costs too much to renew my captains license


----------



## Bull Red

I need 10 briskets for free! 

I want a premium "bean bag" game by tomorrow...not one of those cheap Academy ones. 

I cut my finger cleaning fish.


----------



## Bull Red

I still need to do my taxes. 

(that one's for real)


----------



## Privateer

Bull Red said:


> I need 10 briskets for free!
> 
> I want a premium "bean bag" game by tomorrow...not one of those cheap Academy ones.
> 
> I cut my finger cleaning fish.


dang..."must spread some"...could ya quit bunching your green worthy responses?


----------



## T_Sebastian

I need to tell an employee that they need to work their full scheduled shift but I dont wanna be a jerk about it


----------



## T_Sebastian

mastercylinder said:


> let's pray that the most worthless thread in 2cool history doesn't last that long.


----------



## Privateer

if ya need to tell them to work...they missed something long before they entered the workforce...


----------



## Privateer

I count 37 morphs, 22 hi-jackings and 3 merges on this one thread alone...that's got to be a record...


----------



## Gilbert

Bull Red said:


> I still need to do my taxes.
> 
> (that one's for real)


I'm getting an extension. I owe.


----------



## Capt Jim West

I wait until the last week to pay Uncle Sam every year. It really does suck!


----------



## Privateer

Capt Jim West said:


> I wait until the last week to pay Uncle Sam every year. It really does suck!


I figure that the way to beat them is to make enough money for me and them...if I make 75 ger a year(ex boat)...what harm is 27 ger? not to mention the 7000 gals. of gas that I got .37 cents back on the road and bridge refund from the state comptrollers office... and I didn't have to pound a keyboard in a cube farm to make the cash...perks...good tips (that I reported honestly) a great tan and so many good jokes that I never could remember...plus I got to drink freebeer...


----------



## InfamousJ

I'm getting a refund.. it's easy, just put the numbers down that you want depending on how much you need back from the government..


----------



## Privateer

InfamousJ said:


> I'm getting a refund.. it's easy, just put the numbers down that you want depending on how much you need back from the government..


 feel free to use my tax guys...the law firm of Duey, Screwem and Howe...


----------



## slopoke

Privateer said:


> I figure that the way to beat them is to make enough money for me and them...if I make 75 ger a year(ex boat)...what harm is 27 ger? not to mention the 7000 gals. of gas that I got .37 cents back on the road and bridge refund from the state comptrollers office... and I didn't have to pound a keyboard in a cube farm to make the cash...perks...good tips (that I reported honestly) a great tan and so many good jokes that I never could remember...plus I got to drink freebeer...


I'd like to whine about not having your job.


----------



## lordbater

There should be a way to make you read every post on the thread before replying.
To keep me from wasting my time replying..

a


----------



## Privateer

hey 'pokie...well you're on the right thread!


----------



## Privateer

lordbater said:


> There should be a way to make you read every post on the thread before replying.
> To keep me from wasting my time replying..
> 
> a


----------



## chickenboy

Shot this pic recently of Donkeyman in his boat


----------



## chickenboy

waaaa, waaaa, waaaa


----------



## InfamousJ

I am a low maintenance user, all I see on this post is nothing but high maintenance whining users.


----------



## txgoddess

InfamousJ said:


> I am a low maintenance user, all I see on this post is nothing but high maintenance whining users.


I take exception to this over-generalization. I'm kinda medium maintenance.


----------



## lordbater

InfamousJ said:


> I am a low maintenance user, all I see on this post is nothing but high maintenance whining users.


13k+ posts? no whining? I guess I've got my reading cut out for me tonight..


----------



## chickenboy

This Friday is 2Cool date night!


----------



## lordbater

Judging from the picture, and what is known about the gestation period of sheep, I'd say that 2cool Date night was about 6-7 months ago..

a


----------



## REELING 65

lordbater said:


> Judging from the picture, and what is known about the gestation period of sheep, I'd say that 2cool Date night was about 6-7 months ago..
> 
> a


...2 months more to go to see.


----------



## tdebo_713

lordbater said:


> Judging from the picture, and what is known about the gestation period of sheep, I'd say that 2cool Date night was about 6-7 months ago..
> 
> a





REELING 65 said:


> ...2 months more to go to see.


Just in case someone needs some child support advice/tips:slimer:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=337592


----------



## DANO

WTH ??? Camouflage paint doesn't come in one spray can ??


----------



## roundman

no wauumbulance needed, lol :biggrin:


----------



## speckledred

Good cigars and good drink. I know that virgin.


----------



## REELING 65

speckledred said:


> Good cigars and good drink. I know that virgin.


...do not forget the check.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

This chit is just pizzing me off!!!


----------



## Cody C

Howdy!


----------



## REELING 65

I hate when you are waiting,for someone to launch there boat. That you can get yours launched. Then they go inside the bait shop and BS for a while. Leaving their boat in the way of the ramp.


----------



## 9121SS

I hate it when I'm sitting on the ramp trying to my gear and family in the boat and a bunch of people get all bent out of shape. Everybody thinks just because they have a bigger boat than me they own the ramp.
Well to bad people. It's my turn and I will take as much time as I need to launch.


----------



## daddyhoney

14 trillion + and counting.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

i like turtles


----------



## Mad Mike

osoobsessed said:


> i like turtles


Fried turtle is the best!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

Mad Mike said:


> Fried turtle is the best!


that's just mean Mike....we spend over 4 million a year protecting these little people, they have feelings too you know!


----------



## GOTTAILCORNBREAD

Has anyone realized that Lettuce Screams when you cut it off the ground? And meat eaters are bad people?


----------



## REELING 65

Vegetarians cant fish.


----------



## Harbormaster

Pedro done crawled up under the truck with a knife and roll of jap wrap...and wired his own trailer lights!

When he hits the brakes...the stop and backup lights on the truck come on with the running lights (Brown wire) on the trailer!

Couldn't get a pic!


----------



## lordbater

Only one way to fix this:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/s...=176336&auth=5a89fd4d2c7d8c8953a8d4bbe5122648


----------



## waterspout

whew,,, I farted before I burpted this time,,,,, glad it was the other way around... yuck!


----------



## REELING 65

Your fishing off a pier,when some idiot casts over your line.While you get a strike. As you tell him wait! He reels in anyway snapping your line. Causing you to loose the fish.


----------



## Harbormaster

lordbater said:


> Only one way to fix this:
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/s...=176336&auth=5a89fd4d2c7d8c8953a8d4bbe5122648


You can't fix "this!"...we can't fix "this!"...only "they" can fix "this!"

"They" were here long before us...and "they'll" be here long after we're gone! "They" put him in office...and "they" stir the pot!


----------



## REELING 65

waterspout said:


> whew,,, I farted before I burpted this time,,,,, glad it was the other way around... yuck!


...Binaca.


----------



## REELING 65

Harbormaster said:


> You can't fix "this!"...we can't fix "this!"...only "they" can fix "this!"
> 
> "They" were here long before us...and "they'll" be here long after we're gone! "They" put him in office...and "they" stir the pot!


The others can see what the others can see.


----------



## 9121SS

I am me and I have been all my life! Who are you?


----------



## REELING 65

Me I'm me I tend to be...who are they they seem to be?......


----------



## State_Vet

Haute Pursuit said:


> This chit is just pizzing me off!!!


please tell me your anger is not because you recognized the sheep in high heels and stockings in the previous post


----------



## Bobby

I believe I will answer the mans question and if anyone else says anything different from me, I will put them down and argue with them.


----------



## REELING 65

Like talking to a tree,does not respond,does not care. The only one that gets frustrated is yourself.


----------



## 9121SS

They will talk back if'in you drink enough beeerrzz!!


----------



## REELING 65

9121SS said:


> They will talk back if'in you drink enough beeerrzz!!


Just do not get into fight with it.


----------



## 9121SS

REELING 65 said:


> Just do not get into fight with it.


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Long Pole

REELING 65 said:


> Your fishing off a pier,when some idiot casts over your line.While you get a strike. As you tell him wait! He reels in anyway snapping your line. Causing you to *loose* the fish.


For the 1234567891011121314151617181920th time, it's *lose*. :headknock


----------



## REELING 65

Long Pole said:


> For the 1234567891011121314151617181920th time, it's *lose*. :headknock


86753..O,nineeeeien! ...you dropped the weights in the water.


----------



## Long Pole

Somebody stole my Yeti!! 

Why would someone take something sittin right out in the open for all to see and none watching. It had all my good stuff in it too.


----------



## Gilbert

save our teachers


----------



## PBD539

Long Pole said:


> Somebody stole my Yeti!!
> 
> Why would someone take something sittin right out in the open for all to see and none watching. It had all my good stuff in it too.


Dont worry! It's a YETI!!


----------



## PBD539

Gilbert,

This guy came by lookin for ya at the cookoff!


----------



## REELING 65

Can..I help you sir...?


----------



## speckledred

Get back on your meds.......


----------



## InfamousJ

how many women in this world have thought about me while with another man?


----------



## InfamousJ

anyone here take the drug Raltegravir (MK-0518) daily?


----------



## Haute Pursuit

InfamousJ said:


> how many women in this world have thought about me while with another man?


Just this one...


----------



## State_Vet

Haute Pursuit said:


> Just this one...


polar opposite of george straight


----------



## InfamousJ

dont stay in? ***? I am going to go hide back in my corner now.... I have been shocked beyond repair for the day... wont even ask how you found that. LOL

OMG!...


----------



## PBD539

InfamousJ said:


> dont stay in? ***? I am going to go hide back in my corner now.... I have been shocked beyond repair for the day... *wont even ask how you found that.* LOL
> 
> OMG!...


The "CLUB" he is in gives out trading cards!!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit

PBD539 said:


> The "CLUB" he is in gives out trading cards!!!


Nope... that was taken at the Texans/Cowboys game last year. dude was rolling with Long Pole. Are there clubs like you mentioned?? If so, how would you know?


----------



## Long Pole

Haute Pursuit said:


> Nope... that was taken at the Texans/Cowboys game last year. dude was rolling with Long Pole.


I smell crawfish boiling....:slimer:


----------



## REELING 65

Long Pole said:


> I smell crawfish boiling....:slimer:


...from across the pond. :slimer:


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Long Pole said:


> I smell crawfish boiling....:slimer:


No surprise... you gonna suck some head aren't you. :slimer:


----------



## chazbo

I hate Comcast! 
I hate Comcast! 
I hate Comcast! 
I hate Comcast! 
I hate Comcast! 
I hate Comcast! 
I hate Comcast! 
I hate Comcast! 
I hate Comcast! 
I hate Comcast!


----------



## Long Pole

Haute Pursuit said:


> No surprise... you gonna suck some head aren't you. :slimer:


:rotfl:

You think about **** sexual encounters a LOT!!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Long Pole said:


> :rotfl:
> 
> You think about **** sexual encounters a LOT!!!


I call 'em like a sees 'em purty boy!  Your handle says what you are after or likely to attract. :rotfl:


----------



## Long Pole

Haute Pursuit said:


> I call 'em like a dream 'em purty boy!


:butterfly:an6::butterfly:an6::butterfly:an6::butterfly


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Long Pole said:


> :butterfly:an6::butterfly:an6::butterfly:an6::butterfly


You have quite a collection there... you dainty gangsta you... LOL


----------



## Long Pole

I bet you think about my handle all day....

Does he or does he not
Does he or does he not
Does he or does he not
Does he or does he not


----------



## Haute Pursuit

You are a delusional freak... LOL Stop whining and yearning!


----------



## REELING 65

Haute Pursuit said:


> You are a delusional freak... LOL Stop whining and yearning!


...I think I think I can I know I can...what?


----------



## Haute Pursuit

REELING 65 said:


> ...I think I think I can I know I can...what?


he can't...


----------



## Privateer

lord y'all...I leave for 16 hours and the thread of all time free falls into a "I know you're ghey...but what am I"? bich-slap-a-thon...*C'MON MAN!*


----------



## REELING 65

Haute Pursuit said:


> he can...


....


----------



## REELING 65

Quick y'all!...look up in the sky!


----------



## Long Pole

REELING 65 said:


> ....


What are you smiling so big for....want some meat thrown on your grill?


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Privateer said:


> lord y'all...I leave for 16 hours and the thread of all time free falls into a "I know you're ghey...but what am I"? bich-slap-a-thon...*C'MON MAN!*


No whining about the whining!


----------



## Privateer

look, I know it's Thumpday...so here's some jam to get you through till TGIF!


----------



## REELING 65

Long Pole said:


> What are you smiling so big for....want some meat thrown on your grill?


....:slimer: Smell the oak...


----------



## Privateer

is oak a code word for wood?


----------



## REELING 65

Privateer said:


> is oak a code word for wood?


..I meant green oak..lol.


----------



## waterspout

REELING 65 said:


> ..I meant green oak..lol.


More like rubbber tree!:headknock








BURP!


----------



## REELING 65

Your at the bait shop,the bait guy says we are out of live shrimp. :headknock


----------



## Privateer

Calusa you up some of your own...


----------



## REELING 65

Privateer said:


> Calusa you up some of your own...


...fresh dead shrimp...lol.


----------



## waterspout

REELING 65 said:


> Your at the bait shop,the bait guy says we are out of live shrimp. :headknock


San Leon,,, heck,, that all I smell when down aroud that place... oh wait,, it's the club I was in! :slimer:


----------



## REELING 65

waterspout said:


> San Leon,,, heck,, that all I smell when down aroud that place... oh wait,, it's the club I was in! :slimer:


...that's the wrong club..lmao.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Gilbert

wut wut, in da butt


----------



## sps

I like boobs


----------



## REELING 65

sps said:


> I like boobs


...Hooters!


----------



## devil1824

sps said:


> I like boobs


Bigguns


----------



## REELING 65

Where the beer is cold .....


----------



## sps

Geez,_ I have to fold 720 boxes today! Im a pro at handling the box._


----------



## 9121SS

sps said:


> Geez,_ I have to fold 720 boxes today! Im a pro at handling the box._


Man, do I have a reply for you. Not allowed! :headknock


----------



## Long Pole

sps said:


> Geez,_ I have to fold 720 boxes today! Im a pro at handling the box._


Do you work at one of the BIg BOx stores?


----------



## Mont

sps said:


> Geez,_ I have to fold 720 boxes today! Im a pro at handling the box._


You need to read rule number 24 in the FAQ while you still can.


----------



## Long Pole

Adios!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

was just shecking to make sure i could still read it... 

24. General stupidity. Stupid is hard to fix and we can't fix it either, but we can delete it. Multiple offenders will be banned. (added 3/12/11)

*The time to ask to "bend" any of these rules is before doing that, not after. *


----------



## REELING 65

Ya know what po's me more...
When you are fishing the Jetty's. Anchored up,lines are in the water. Everyone's having a good time fishing,then out of nowhere comes a charter boat. Well bigger then your boat,gets right up close as they pass by. With no consideration for boats fishing the area. Leaving you to deal with the big wake. ....:headknock


----------



## 9121SS

Are we done here?


----------



## T_Sebastian

I finally got my boat. Thinking about heading out to boomvang, but dont really wanna go it alone. Anybody wanna buddy boat?


----------



## txgoddess

I want someone to give me an all-expenses paid vacation to a resort in Costa Rica, but I don't want them to go with me, request remuneration in any form, or even require me to associate with them. Why is this so difficult? I have a paypal account.


----------



## REELING 65

T_Sebastian said:


> I finally got my boat. Thinking about heading out to boomvang, but don't really wanna go it alone. Anybody wanna buddy boat?


...congrats on the sweet ride!


----------



## chazbo

2cool needs a "My dog died" forum......just sayin'


----------



## Bill Fisher

chazbo said:


> 2cool needs a "My dog died" forum......just sayin'


dunno what it is but they seem to be dropping like flies here lately..... i buried my mom's dog this week but whuddun gonna say nuttin'

i didn't figger anyone here woulda showed for the funeral anyway.......


----------



## slopoke

txgoddess said:


> I want someone to give me an all-expenses paid vacation to a resort in Costa Rica, but I don't want them to go with me, request remuneration in any form, or even require me to associate with them. *Why is this so difficult? * I have a paypal account.


Because Jason is smarter than that. Jus' sayin'.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

txgoddess said:


> I want someone to give me an all-expenses paid vacation to a resort in Costa Rica, but I don't want them to go with me, request remuneration in any form, or even require me to associate with them. Why is this so difficult? I have a paypal account.


My uncle owns a hotel there on the beach. I could set you up with a room. Now all you need is for someone to buy you a one-way ticket and we're all set


----------



## Blk Jck 224

What's better than roses on your piano? rosesm
Tulips on your organ! kisssm


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

chazbo said:


> 2cool needs a "My dog died" forum......just sayin'


I cried more when my dog died than I did when the wife left


----------



## devil1824

I've been drinking Keystone light for 15+ years but here lately I find myself drinking more and more Ziegen Bock. That stuff is addicting!


----------



## Mad Mike

The1ThatGotAway said:


> I cried more when my dog died than I did when the wife left


Same here.


----------



## Gilbert

someone stole my pictures


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Gilbert said:


> someone stole my pictures


No worries, i found them for you bro!

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=337857


----------



## Gilbert

Haute Pursuit said:


> No worries, i found them for you bro!
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=337857


gee, thanks mfer! :headknock


----------



## Melon

: )


----------



## NewbieFisher

who farted?


----------



## 100 FATHOMS

The toilet paper I stole from work is too scratchy!


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

I miss Gary


----------



## 9121SS

I'm almost out of beer! :headknock


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff

I don't miss Gary...... Who's Gary?


----------



## slopoke

The1ThatGotAway said:


> I miss Gary


Yeah? Where's he been?


----------



## Long Pole

slopoke said:


> Yeah? Where's he been?


Hanging out in other places.


----------



## Cody C

slopoke said:


> Yeah? Where's he been?


I miss Snagged.


----------



## Melon

Is Pokie gay? lmao


----------



## slopoke

Huh?


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

Cody C said:


> I miss Snagged.


Me too


----------



## T_Sebastian

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Me too


 Me three....fer realz...


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Melon said:


> Is Pokie gay? lmao


The term _*gay*_ was originally used to refer to feelings of being "carefree", "happy", or "bright and showy"; it had also come to acquire some connotations of "immorality" as early as 1637.

I'm sure he is gay! :wink:


----------



## State_Vet

100 FATHOMS said:


> The toilet paper I stole from work is too scratchy!


Haute can give you a quality review on toilet paper brands, he's "sensitive" about the kind that touches his bottom:wink:kisssm


----------



## chazbo

The1ThatGotAway said:


> I cried more when my dog died than I did when the wife left


Didja cry on 2Cool...??


----------



## T_Sebastian

Why does everyone feel like they have to drive with their flashers on when its raining?


----------



## T_Sebastian

Why are they cancelling the "good" soap operas on TV.


----------



## Life Aquatic

two eggs sunny side up and bacon and biscuits with gravy


----------



## REELING 65

Life Aquatic said:


> two eggs sunny side up and bacon and biscuits with gravy


Hash browns with wheat toast with real butter...


----------



## Life Aquatic

grits


----------



## T_Sebastian

a couple asado tacos w/ chipotle tobasco


----------



## Gilbert

the mail came and went and my new reel wasn't it.


----------



## REELING 65

Gilbert said:


> the mail came and went and my new reel wasn't it.


...maybe tomorrow it will be..


----------



## Pistol58




----------



## reelthreat

This thread is so intense when my wife walks in the room I switch to poooorn...


----------



## speckle-catcher

Gilbert said:


> the mail came and went and my new reel wasn't it.


Krash's neighbor stole it.


----------



## Pistol58

Paying SS stinks too!


----------



## 9121SS




----------



## birdband01

reelthreat said:


> This thread is so intense when my wife walks in the room I switch to poooorn...


:rotfl: That's funny right there


----------



## Harbormaster

Oh Lord...it's hard to be humble,
when you're perfect in every way,
I can't wait to look in the mirror,
cause I get better lookin each day,
to know me is to love me,
I must be one he!! of a man,

Oh Lord it's hard to be humble,
but I'm doin the best that I can!


----------



## Haute Pursuit

State_Vet said:


> Haute can give you a quality review on toilet paper brands, he's "sensitive" about the kind that touches his bottom:wink:kisssm


True that. Mine doesn't get abused. :slimer:


----------



## DANO

Howdy


----------



## DANO

Y'all


----------



## txgoddess

There was a lion on my hood when I got ready to go to work this morning.


----------



## Gilbert

txgoddess said:


> There was a lion on my hood when I got ready to go to work this morning.


you black out your plate to post a pic but you drive on the streets where thousands upon thousands can see it.


----------



## txgoddess

Gilbert said:


> you black out your plate to post a pic but you drive on the streets where thousands upon thousands can see it.


The thousands upon thousands aren't a buncha bored 2coolers with immediate access to the internet. Stop trying to stalk me.


----------



## Harbormaster

txgoddess said:


> There was a lion on my hood when I got ready to go to work this morning.


You drivin that thing must look like Tom Dickerson running up the creek in his yellow bote...like a bruised banana!


----------



## txgoddess

Harbormaster said:


> You drivin that thing must look like Tom Dickerson running up the creek in his yellow bote...like a bruised banana!


I like being inconspicuous.


----------



## T_Sebastian

I broke my $20, 2 year old rod, and Gander Mountain is so cheap they wont replace it for free.


----------



## Harbormaster

txgoddess said:


> I like being *inconspicuous*.


You even spelled it right....where you from? I'd say Dayton, Huffman, Liberty, Daisetta...Mutt Newmans place out there?

You bunking up with Mutt?


----------



## T_Sebastian

Harbormaster said:


> You even spelled it right....where you from? I'd say Dayton, Huffman, Liberty, Daisetta...Mutt Newmans place out there?
> 
> You bunking up with Mutt?


Barrett Station?


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Harbormaster said:


> *You even spelled it right*....where you from? I'd say Dayton, Huffman, Liberty, Daisetta...Mutt Newmans place out there?
> 
> You bunking up with Mutt?


That was to make up for the "remunerating" on post #2254...


----------



## Harbormaster

T_Sebastian said:


> Barrett Station?


Yep...we got her pinned down...yotes move in! Done deal!


----------



## txgoddess

Haute Pursuit said:


> That was to make up for the "remunerating" on post #2254...


Ya know, if you'd read something besides Penthouse, you might learn big words like that, too.


----------



## T_Sebastian

txgoddess said:


> Ya know, if you'd *read* something besides *Penthouse*, you might learn big words like that, too.


yeah, right....may as well be a "where's waldo" book


----------



## Haute Pursuit

txgoddess said:


> Ya know, if you'd read something besides Penthouse, you might learn big words like that, too.


I'm more visual... :slimer:


----------



## Harbormaster

txgoddess said:


> Ya know, if you'd read something besides Penthouse, you might learn big words like that, too.


Yeah...you heathen!


----------



## RogerB

so - why is it...um....dang it! forgot!


----------



## Harbormaster

RogerB said:


> so - why is it...um....dang it! forgot!


First signs of becoming a split tail...son...think harder!


----------



## Long Pole

***...you mean we didn't get the SS??


----------



## Bill Fisher

semper fi.........


----------



## Bill Fisher

hoorah


----------



## RogerB

txgoddess said:


> Ya know, if you'd read something besides Penthouse, you might learn big words like that, too.


playboy has big words...or big somethings...


----------



## Bill Fisher

i just look for the shoe ads........ specifically green nikes


----------



## Gilbert

I'm looking for some mud flaps.


----------



## Bill Fisher

there's usually a pair o'mudflaps to be found due north o'the green nikes


----------



## Bill Fisher

covered by a pair o'blue shorts.........


----------



## PBD539

It use to really pizz me off when I would be listening to the radio & it would sound like Lynyrd Skynyrd's Simple Man was coming on. So I would crank it up, only to hear, "Out Here....". GDmit its the frickin' Busch commercial!


----------



## Gilbert

I drink Lone Star Light or Natty Light cause its cheap, Now it cost the same as bud light. ***?!?!?!?!?!!!


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

Y'all need to get this thread up to 3000 so I can sneak in and win again.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

The boys are getting saggy. I need testiculoplasty. hwell:


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Blk Jck 224 said:


> The boys are getting saggy. I need testiculoplasty. hwell:


You may need some of these drawers...


----------



## Gilbert

vamonos para la casa


----------



## Blk Jck 224

I was telling some dude the other day how my wife has been on my arse lately complaining about me needing to do more work around the house & quit partying & fishing so much...He asks, "Wow...is she a big nagger?" I replied, "No man...She is a petite white woman about 5' tall."


----------



## slopoke




----------



## DANO

I broke the tip off the rod I bought from Academy and they won't replace it,.....


----------



## REELING 65

DANO said:


> I broke the tip off the rod I bought from Academy and they won't replace it,.....


...stand there with the rod,in-front of the counter and do not leave.


----------



## Bobby




----------



## DANO

The rod is an UglyStik


----------



## REELING 65

DANO said:


> The rod is an UglyStik


...Ugly Sticks are supposed to be tough.


----------



## DANO

to make matters worse,...

When I was leaving with my broken uglystik one of the check out girls asked me for a receipt. I turned around and realized one thing,... I wished I had the ugly stick used on her because it was quite obvious it never broke.


----------



## slopoke

.


----------



## devil1824

Anybody down south got the smoke and ash yet from the wildfires. Here in Wacko u can see the ash falling like little pieces of snow. Its also very hazy.


----------



## Melon

Blk Jck 224 said:


> The term _*gay*_ was originally used to refer to feelings of being "carefree", "happy", or "bright and *slowy*"; it had also come to acquire some connotations of "immorality" as early as 1637.
> 
> I'm sure he is gay! :wink:


Pokey your scaring me!:slimer:


----------



## tdebo_713

*Crawfish on Sundays*

WAAAAAAWAAAAAA bars should only have crawfish boils on Saturdays and limit the amount of people it attracts!!!! I have to work on Monday so they shouldn't have it on Sundays and the lines are way to long causing them to run out before I get there!!! WAAAAAAWAAAAAAsad2smsad2smsad2sm
:brew::cheers::brew:


----------



## Cody C

Howdy!


----------



## 535

wow, still going...


----------



## T_Sebastian

Somebody stole my i-phone, and it had to be the waitstaff, cuz rich people dont steal...


----------



## REELING 65

You can go with this..or you can go with that..you can go with this ...or you can go with that,....you...can ..go with this....or..you can go with that,...Zip Zop Zippidy..............


----------



## Morris_II

REELING 65 said:


> You can go with this..or you can go with that..you can go with this ...or you can go with that,....you...can ..go with this....or..you can go with that,...Zip Zop Zippidy..............


 Go = Get*


----------



## sweenyite




----------



## REELING 65

Morris_II said:


> Go = Get*


...go with this or you can get with that...zip zop zippidy...lol


----------



## Bill Fisher

*SIGNS!... SIGNS!... EVERYWHERE A SIGN!...........*

do this!/don't do that!....... can'tchoo read the sign!!?








sign at the golf club............

1. BACK STRAIGHT, KNEES BENT, FEET SHOULDER WIDTH APART. 

2. FORM A LOOSE GRIP. 

3. KEEP YOUR HEAD DOWN! 

4. AVOID A QUICK BACK SWING. 

5. STAY OUT OF THE WATER. 

6. TRY NOT TO HIT ANYONE. 

7. IF YOU ARE TAKING TOO LONG, LET OTHERS GO AHEAD OF YOU. 

8. DON'T STAND DIRECTLY IN FRONT OF OTHERS. 

9. QUIET PLEASE...WHILE OTHERS ARE PREPARING. 

10. DON'T TAKE EXTRA STROKES. 

WELL DONE... NOW, FLUSH THE URINAL, WASH YOUR HANDS AND GO OUTSIDE, AND TEE OFF.

:slimer:


----------



## Bill Fisher

*sometimes........*

Sometimes ... 
when you cry ... 
no one sees your tears......

Sometimes... 
when you are in pain... 
no one sees your hurt...

Sometimes... 
when you are worried.... 
no one sees your stress......

Sometimes ... 
when you are happy ... 
no one sees your smile ......

But fart just one time... .......... :headknock


----------



## 9121SS

Is it a " Big ole good'un " or a " Good ole big'un " ?


----------



## REELING 65

Can I help you sir?...I was wantin somthin other to eat...


----------



## 9121SS

Somthin other than what?


----------



## REELING 65

Rekin..you got any biscuits for sale..in there???..mmmhhmmm...


----------



## T_Sebastian




----------



## REELING 65

..we don't serve biscuits...got a lot of other stuff though.....


----------



## T_Sebastian

i shore do like them french fried potaters...ummmmhmmm...


----------



## Melon

Rubber biscuits for sale!


----------



## T_Sebastian

do they come with the coring tool and those little red eyes?


----------



## REELING 65

They do make a good double meat burger....


----------



## Haute Pursuit

The high cost of livin ain't nothin like the cost of livin high... 

and eat your wheaties before I smack you with this broom!


----------



## REELING 65

Swiffer sweeper.....is it really that good?...............


----------



## reeltimer

Hurry start the Waaaammmbulance there is a ambulance chaser closing in on us!


----------



## Blk Jck 224

I have to go now & perform my bi-annual major filter breakdown & cleaning on the pool.


----------



## REELING 65

Do not forget to turn on the lights......................


----------



## DANO

is this where the line forms for the ambalamps ?


----------



## REELING 65

Wammmmbulance..wah wah wah wah wah..ammmmmmmmmm-awwww...boo eeee boooeeeeeee.. !!!!!!!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

ok,

so i'm driving down the road and eating a brand new 1lb bag of pistachios and suddenly one with no crack in it, then another, and i'm like dude are you kidding me, then I get a good one and the seed falls out on the floor in the middle of all the shells.

so I get another and i crack it and the nut won't come out because the shell cracked funny............... man, i hate people who text while driving............


----------



## iridered2003

this thread is still going?? OMG,***?


----------



## REELING 65

...On and on n on n on..rock it out y'all. The rythm don't stop till the break of dawn..and on and on...don't stop rockin....


----------



## Blk Jck 224

I like bald kitty...


----------



## REELING 65

Boca Vista..for cats....


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Save the beaver...


----------



## REELING 65

...no imitations accepted....


----------



## iridered2003

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Save the beaver...


STUPID beaver,tricks are for kids


----------



## REELING 65

How about some good crispy cakes.....


----------



## iridered2003

MY CAT GOT INTO MY WEED??????


----------



## REELING 65

It is not good when you go to get a oil change..the mechanic forgets to tighten the drain plug....


----------



## Cody C

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I like bald kitty...


That's the only way they come in College Station


----------



## PBD539

Getting tired of SNL repeats!


----------



## REELING 65

PBD539 said:


> Getting tired of SNL repeats!


...rewind the tape.


----------



## StinkBait

Waaaaaaaa, I hate NASCAR now, it isn't the same as it use to be waaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## T_Sebastian

We were enjoying a nice afternoon on our sailboat when this jerk in a big orange ship almost ran us over. He kept blowing his horn like he wanted us to get out of his way, like he owns the water...what a sorry pos...


----------



## tdebo_713

call me "boy" to my face and i'll slap a few of your teeth out

BOOYAKASHA!!!!


----------



## iridered2003

StinkBait said:


> Waaaaaaaa, I hate NASCAR now, it isn't the same as it use to be waaaaaaaaaaaaaa


who won?


----------



## poco jim

Jimmy


----------



## iridered2003

poco jim said:


> Jimmy


carter?


----------



## poco jim

yes, who else


----------



## iridered2003

peanut


----------



## Bill Fisher

T_Sebastian said:


> We were enjoying a nice afternoon on our sailboat when this jerk in a big orange ship almost ran us over. He kept blowing his horn like he wanted us to get out of his way, like he owns the water...


wow!....... i didn't know speedbumps could type!


----------



## DANO

Fishing Tackle Unlimited was not open on Sunday, so I have to go today.


----------



## Mont

DANO said:


> Fishing Tackle Unlimited was not open on Sunday, so I have to go today.


don't leave anything in your truck and lock the doors :headknock


----------



## 9121SS

DANO said:


> Fishing Tackle Unlimited was not open on Sunday, so I have to go today.


Buy me something! :biggrin:


----------



## REELING 65

Mont said:


> don't leave anything in your truck and lock the doors :headknock


..for the POS's are out there looking.....


----------



## DANO

I'll leave the wife in the truck. :rotfl:


----------



## 9121SS

My calendar is telling me that today is a " Best " day to fish!


----------



## REELING 65

9121SS said:


> My calendar is telling me that today is a " Best " day to fish!


...the wind's are stating otherwise...


----------



## Mont

REELING 65 said:


> ...the wind's are stating otherwise...


oh come on, it's only blowing 20 knots. That's down a full 5 knots from yesterday. Let's all go flyfishing and take goofy pictures of ourselves with our faces covered.


----------



## REELING 65

...Gives a new meaning to fly fishing.


----------



## Long Pole

We need a waammmmbulance on the 10th floor....

Just had a department meeting...bunch of frickin whiners I tell ya.


----------



## Gilbert

my new reel came in


----------



## PBD539

Hose Reel?


----------



## POC Troutman

Gilbert said:


> my new reel came in


i'd like to whine about the disatros a little... 5-11 with no hope in sight... haven't managed to string together a pair of wins even... go stros...


----------



## iridered2003

#2405,when will it stop?


----------



## juanpescado




----------



## sweenyite




----------



## Mad Mike

Texans are pathetic.


----------



## Bill Fisher

look what i found on youtube!!!!!!.......


----------



## iridered2003

please call one for JQ
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=338733


----------



## roundman




----------



## Bill Fisher

juanpescado said:


>


cool!........

got any more??!!!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

Is it wrong to but brown gravy on a chicken fried steak?


----------



## Harbormaster

Jay Baker said:


> Is it wrong to but brown gravy on a chicken fried steak?


Nah...just so you put brown on the mashed taters too...you can't mix 'em!

Check out the new Autozone store in what was an old Blockbuster Video! Note the O'Really parts house immediately next door!


----------



## Pasadena1944

Jay Baker said:


> Is it wrong to but brown gravy on a chicken fried steak?


YES IT IS......


----------



## speckle-catcher

Jay Baker said:


> Is it wrong to but brown gravy on a chicken fried steak?


it's as wrong as two boys....eh, can't finish that one.


----------



## FREON

Jay Baker said:


> Is it wrong to put but brown gravy on a chicken fried steak?


 What is "but brown gravy?" Sounds Nasty to me


----------



## waterspout

FREON said:


> What is "but brown gravy?" Sounds Nasty to me


PM gilbert


----------



## Gilbert

holy moly


----------



## Gilbert

are guides human?


----------



## Cody C

Should they be allowed to fish in tournaments? I mean really they are on the water everyday and know where all the big fish are so they are basically cheating!


----------



## Gilbert

do guides ever sleep?


----------



## roundman




----------



## REELING 65

Gilbert said:


> do guides ever sleep?


...yes,though not as much as flight controllers....


----------



## 9121SS

Yeah, sittin around watching aircraft is kinda boring.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

Where is the best place to buy a Rolex?


----------



## Long Pole

Jay Baker said:


> Where is the best place to buy a Rolex?


At a rich guys funeral...


----------



## iridered2003

Jay Baker said:


> Where is the best place to buy a Rolex?


your local CRACKHOUSE. theres one near you


----------



## Gilbert

don't sweat the petty stuff and don't pet the sweaty stuff


----------



## Long Pole

Bend over and look thru your legs....now spell I CUP.


----------



## REELING 65

iridered2003 said:


> your local CRACKHOUSE. theres one near you


..just drive through the hood and ask...


----------



## Pistol58

Jay Baker said:


> Is it wrong to but brown gravy on a chicken fried steak?


On that same note, is it wrong NOT make homemade gravy when frying backstrap?


----------



## Pistol58

Im also a little upset that Obammy pulled in 1.7M last year. What does he need money like that for? We pay for EVERYTHING he does.....does it ALL go to savings? He has no bills....


----------



## REELING 65

...no more vacations!....


----------



## Gilbert

I need a new rod for my new reel.


----------



## Bill Fisher

FREON said:


> What is "but brown gravy?" Sounds Nasty to me


it's what your body produces if you were able to choke down the $2 chicken fried steak from luby's on 249..........

:tongue:


----------



## REELING 65

..do not forget the chicken genius....


----------



## Bull Red

Gilbert said:


> I need a new rod for my new reel.


Shouldn't you be sportin' a Rangers emblem since you're a Cowgurls fan? :slimer:


----------



## Gilbert

Bull Red said:


> Shouldn't you be sportin' a Rangers emblem since your a Cowgurls fan? :slimer:


shouldn't you be sucking off a shotgun?


----------



## Bull Red

Gilbert said:


> shouldn't you be sucking off a shotgun?


 Nah, I'll leave that to you.


----------



## 9121SS

It's 4:15 and I'm sneakin out early again.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Can I get a CFS at Lankford Grocery with an IOU???? If not, would they trade me one for a new stereo receiver I got from a tweaker off Craigslist? It's a Donkyo and comes highly recommended.


----------



## Gilbert

cash only. credit cards ok.


----------



## REELING 65

...you launch you boat,then you go to park your rig. A guy comes over and tells you that you are doing it all wrong...WTH.....


----------



## saltwatersensations

Yep!


----------



## devil1824

:help:


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

When is 007 coming back?


----------



## Gilbert

I don't know.


----------



## devil1824

I soooooo want to sell my bass boat and get a chiquita. Its freakin KILLLLIIINN me!


----------



## Life Aquatic

hey diddle diddle
the cat and the fiddle
the cow jumped over the moon
the little dog laughed to see such sport
and the dish ran away with the spoon

why would you tell your kids this - so they will experiment with drugs?


----------



## Cody C

I thought this thread had passed on. I was a little upset at first, then I found it 

Any hot Easter Plans? I'm heading to Port A tomorrow for a nice 4.5 days off!!!


----------



## 100 FATHOMS

"Princess" in Bayou Vista is whining because the fishermen are cleaning their fish and dumping the carcasses in the canals. So now we are all ********. Oh woe is me!


----------



## Harbormaster

100 FATHOMS said:


> "Princess" in Bayou Vista is whining because the fishermen are cleaning their fish and dumping the carcasses in the canals. So now we are all ********. Oh woe is me!


Throw duck carcasses in the canals...she'll have a coronary! 

Try cutting the carcasses up into smaller pieces...tell her it will bring more crabs in!


----------



## Bill Fisher

*YouTube!!!........ woohoo*

Youtube!!!.... http://www.youtube.com/

it's there when you have to absolutely, positively, copy/paste a link to something more interesting than you can come up with on your own!!!

yup!.......

YouTube!!!....... serving the dull, unimaginative, and uninteresting internet users for over a decade now!!!!

so if you're incapable of coming up with an original and interesting thought,..... think YouTube!!!!!!

[Paid for by YouTube's CMMI funds (Charity for the Mental Midgets of the Internet)]

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:.............

:tongue:

and now,..... "As Seen On TV!"


----------



## waterspout

I caught two croaker on live trout yesterday afternoon off the channel!









BURP!


----------



## 100 FATHOMS

The B.V. police would string me up if I messed with the ducks. They cited and fined a neighbor for shooting a pidgeon with a B.B. gun. WTH? Flying rat!


----------



## iridered2003

100 FATHOMS said:


> The B.V. police would string me up if I messed with the ducks. They cited and fined a neighbor for shooting a pidgeon with a B.B. gun. WTH? Flying rat!


ill shoot them all for you.


----------



## Bill Fisher

100 FATHOMS said:


> They cited and fined a neighbor for shooting a pidgeon with a B.B. gun!


of course they did!......

everyone knows that a .22 or .410 is the minimum required

_BRRRAAAAAAAAP!!!........_

[insert goofy video link here]


----------



## Life Aquatic

American Idiot

Ooops..meant American Idol

Can't wait for the next idol update on the 10:00 news!!!


----------



## Life Aquatic

there is no crying in baseball

There Is No Crying In Baseball

THERE IS NO CRYING IN BASEBALL


----------



## Gilbert

but there is a buzzz load of crying on the boards today :spineyes:


----------



## waterspout

Jay Baker said:


> When is 007 coming back?


he's out of hiding and over at Coe's site!:rotfl:

BURP!


----------



## T_Sebastian

"There is no ethics in croaker soaking"..."COME ON WITH IT!!"


----------



## Gilbert

Bring it!


----------



## waterspout

goldfish are better than croakers!


----------



## Privateer

casting for bonita to use for bait...8lb.-10 lb. bonita bait trumps crockah fishin'...and you can use the left overs with wasabi for lunch...


----------



## slopoke




----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

I hate cars that lock me in. If I wanted the doors locked I would lock them myself.


----------



## Mr. Breeze

Whatever happened to the BLACK MAGIC? Wasn't that the name of that live imported bait?


----------



## Gilbert

I miss my box of banjo minnow's.


----------



## InfamousJ

black salty


----------



## Life Aquatic

Mr. Breeze said:


> Whatever happened to the BLACK MAGIC? Wasn't that the name of that live imported bait?


Black Salty?

Pond raised in Arkansas. Have no idea what they really are. Shad?

Possibly an environmental disaster waiting to happen. Never seen 'em, never goin' to use 'em.


----------



## Gilbert

black salty's look like carp or goldfish. they use to sell them at the gander mountain bait shop. don't know if they still do or not.


----------



## Privateer

slopoke said:


>


Waaassssaaabbbbi......gotta spread some first 'poke...


----------



## Life Aquatic




----------



## slopoke

Privateer said:


> Waaassssaaabbbbi...


Yeaaahhh. Wasabi. hwell:


----------



## iridered2003

Gilbert said:


> black salty's look like carp or goldfish. they use to sell them at the gander mountain bait shop. don't know if they still do or not.


they taste pretty good too:an4:


----------



## Bill Fisher

Mr. Breeze said:


> Whatever happened to the BLACK MAGIC? Wasn't that the name of that live imported bait?


they started making fighting harnesses out of'em........


----------



## Privateer

Life Aquatic said:


> Black Salty?
> 
> Pond raised in Arkansas. Have no idea what they really are. Shad?
> 
> Possibly an environmental disaster waiting to happen. Never seen 'em, never goin' to use 'em.


http://www.blacksalty.com/
they were the answer to $1.00 a fish croaker...till they went to $8.00 a dozen and couldn't catch you a cold...and they still tasted like shat even with wasabi...or Cajun Chef...iridered2003


----------



## InfamousJ

I run from cops cause they are human just like me.. they dont chase me either cause Im bad a.


----------



## iridered2003

Bill Fisher said:


> they started making fighting harnesses out of'em........


FISHERMEN in a bag


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude




----------



## Privateer

Bill Fisher...I hate people that use youtube to make a point...so here's you a back-pack folding boat to troll for marlin...or any other billfish...


----------



## InfamousJ

Wanderlei Cesar da Silva says stop the F whining...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wanderlei_Silva

I drew the note and asked him to hold it while I took the pic on a flight to Vegas..

LOL


----------



## Cody C

PWI:
People ****** me off today while I was drivng home from c stat. People kept driving slow in the left lane!!!! Bobby?!!>!


----------



## REELING 65

Seeing all the rain to north..and still nothing..................


----------



## 535

InfamousJ said:


> Wanderlei Cesar da Silva says stop the F whining...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wanderlei_Silva
> 
> I drew the note and asked him to hold it while I took the pic on a flight to Vegas..
> 
> LOL


A4A

wrong thread


----------



## Bill Fisher

Privateer said:


> here's you a back-pack folding boat to troll for marlin...or any other billfish...


dang!........ i missed your post yestuhdee

if i'dda seen it, i'dda clicked on the link!........ :frown:...... was there anything good on there?

maybe today i'll stay logged on a little longer so i don't miss nuttin'


----------



## waterspout

89





BURP!


----------



## waterspout

OH ya,,, why why do people insists on driving fast in the slow lane JJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJ!!!!!






90
BURP!


----------



## Bill Fisher

*here's something to whine about.......*

don'tcha just hate it when the UPS gal is late!!!!.... :hairout: :hairout: :hairout:


----------



## PBD539

I like me some UPS!


----------



## waterspout

Bill Fisher said:


> don'tcha just hate it when the UPS gal is late!!!!.... :hairout: :hairout: :hairout:


sorry,, at least I took the pics before she got wet!:slimer:


----------



## txjoker

I think the UPS girl hijacked a u-haul truck and stole their boxes and dolly.


----------



## Mad Mike

Wow!


----------



## Gilbert

i see nipple


----------



## devil1824

txjoker said:


> I think the UPS girl hijacked a u-haul truck and stole their boxes and dolly.


Check your manhood. I had to go back and see if there was a dolly in pic.:rotfl: I definitely saw the box!


----------



## Bill Fisher

I'm sure Charles Dickens would have wanted to see her nipples


----------



## Bill Fisher

she dang near needs to trade them boots in for some green nikes...... :tongue:


----------



## DANO

I wonder if she would deliver a box to the pier in Port Arthur ?


----------



## FREON

2501


----------



## DANO

2502


----------



## InfamousJ

wrong, 2501 old slow man


----------



## Bill Fisher

InfamousJ said:


> wrong, 2501 old slow man


2500th reply to the OP........... :slimer:


----------



## speckle-catcher

Bill Fisher said:


> 2500th reply to the OP........... :slimer:


let the old fart fend for himself.


----------



## Bill Fisher

speckle-catcher said:


> let the old fart fend for himself.


thot'e mighta got so excited that'e dropped'is teeth and couldn't find'em.....

hey!...... i'd want someone to jump-in-there-for-me under sech emergency circumstances!


----------



## Bull Red

InfamousJ said:


> Wanderlei Cesar da Silva says stop the F whining...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wanderlei_Silva
> 
> I drew the note and asked him to hold it while I took the pic on a flight to Vegas..
> 
> LOL


You shoulda whooped his arse I J

Axe Muderer my arse :rotfl:


----------



## waterspout

damnit,, go get a cold beer and miss the 2500!! poop


BURP!!!!


----------



## iridered2003

Bill Fisher said:


> don'tcha just hate it when the UPS gal is late!!!!.... :hairout: :hairout: :hairout:


WINER,her,DINER her and 6???????? cant say that here


----------



## Pistol58

My daily callout to the Wambuilance thread:

Why is it that the bagger at the grocery store always asks me if I want my milk in a bog? Why the milk only? Why not the detergent, why not the big jug of OJ? Why does the milk get a choice of first class or coach? These things run through my mind as I smile and say "no bag"....


----------



## juanpescado

2511


----------



## REELING 65

..paper or plastic?......


----------



## Main Frame 8

DANO said:


> I wonder if she would deliver a box to the pier in Port Arthur ?


I wonder if she has some good fishin flood lights in those boxes?


----------



## Long Pole

Why do my stocks keep going up and down?


----------



## Bill Fisher

the elastic in'em's probably shot........ if you'd quit pulling'em back up, they'd just stay down

er,...... uh,..... oops!..........

you said, "sTocks" didn'tchoo..............

nevvuh mind


----------



## devil1824

I'm tired of all the idiots riding there bicycles on country roads with no shoulder and 4 ft. deep ditches. Get a brain and find a shoulder. Quit looking at me crazy when I blow black smoke on u when I am finally able to pass.


----------



## waterspout

My only complaint is with the lights, not the pier or the railing. I guess all you guys that are ragging me and calling me a whiner dont ever use county ramps, parks, etc



ok,, got this from a new thread,,, Look what they did to MY(our) pier!

sorry,, at least they got a new pier and I suppose that Bad Ars pier they have is not up to someones expectations. bet it's 5x's nicer than it was!!!! Hope no birds chit on it! lmao


----------



## REELING 65

Renovations sometimes are for the better....


----------



## slopoke

Truckers and bicyclists are always in my way when I'm going to the second-rate, poorly lit, taxpayer-funded pier. hwell:


----------



## REELING 65

Then post the sign....


----------



## waterspout

slopoke said:


> Truckers and bicyclists are always in my way when I'm going to the second-rate, poorly lit, taxpayer-funded pier. hwell:


dude,, you going to lay up or fish???? seeing you won't answer till 8pm call me,, fishing all weekend!!!!:brew:


----------



## REELING 65

If you complain about a pier the flip the bill,for gas on the boat....:biggrin:


----------



## Bill Fisher

someday i'll look back on this thread and think.....................................

aw hell........ no i won't!

i'll just post some garbage and bring it all the way back up to the top o'the forum!

<tee-hee..... snicker snicker!>


----------



## waterspout

REELING 65 said:


> If you complain about a pier the flip the bill,for gas on the boat....:biggrin:


x5 on that,,,, I'll might even let them drive.... ummm I'm out right now and my tank only need 80 gallons. LMAO!

speaking of,,, GAS cost to dang much! I have to pay 400 to fill up a Bay Boat..

maybe I'll sell it and use my new eco boat! BOOM!:rotfl:


----------



## Morris_II

Bored, I need to stir some more **** up.


----------



## Gilbert

I just picked up my new custom rod. its bad arse.


----------



## devil1824

Gilbert said:


> I just picked up my new custom rod. its bad arse.


No one will believe u with no pics.


----------



## REELING 65

The best economy for a boat is oars....:biggrin:


----------



## waterspout

Gilbert said:


> I just picked up my new custom rod. its bad arse.


:brew:

ya, I went by academy at lunch at those new Tournament Choices caught my eye too, till I saw what they were,,, GOOD LUCK GIBLET! :rotfl:


----------



## Gilbert

devil1824 said:


> No one will believe u with no pics.


phone stayed at home today. I'll do it on monday cause I'm off tomorrow and have a life outside the internet.


----------



## Gilbert

waterspout said:


> :brew:
> 
> ya, I went by academy at lunch at those new Tournament Choices caught my eye too, till I saw what they were,,, GOOD LUCK GIBLET! :rotfl:


don't be hatin' playa :bluefish:


----------



## REELING 65

Or you are watching TV and the commercial is about commercials....


----------



## juanpescado

Keep your slow, lane blocking, arse out of the left lane. Get over to the right where you belong. You aren't going fast enough and you tear the roads up. I don't kno what kind of taxes trucking companies pay for road useage but it should be tripled to repair the roads they destroy.


----------



## DANO

juanpescado said:


> Keep your slow, lane blocking, arse out of the left lane. Get over to the right where you belong. You aren't going fast enough and you tear the roads up. I don't kno what kind of taxes trucking companies pay for road useage but it should be tripled to repair the roads they destroy.


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
Keep on goin' yer getting closer to sniveling,..


----------



## juanpescado

DANO said:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> Keep on goin' yer getting closer to sniveling,..


Why thank you!!!!


----------



## iridered2003

juanpescado said:


> Keep your slow, lane blocking, arse out of the left lane. Get over to the right where you belong. You aren't going fast enough and you tear the roads up. I don't kno what kind of taxes trucking companies pay for road useage but it should be tripled to repair the roads they destroy.


dont burn me while im fishing from the pier when you got the whole GD bay


----------



## juanpescado

iridered2003 said:


> dont burn me while im fishing from the pier when you got the whole GD bay


----------



## iridered2003

i got BURNED the other day by some KOOK!


----------



## Bill Fisher

it's alright, hey lawdy mama..........


----------



## Long Pole

Gilbert said:


> phone stayed at home today. I'll do it on monday cause I'm off tomorrow and have a life outside the internet.


No you don't...take a pic with your phone and go to your bookmarks and touch the one that says 2cool. Click on new thread and wait for the Edge network to connect.....wait......now paste picture.

Tell us the action, length, line weight, number of eyes, color, and all of the other goodies. We'll pass you some green and of course someone will get that one whiner to turn up and make the thread interesting. :biggrin:


----------



## REELING 65

The meat at wally world is no good..you get it home nice in red when you bought it. Now only minutes old..put it in the fridge for the next day...It's no good when you pull that grey piece of meat out of the container. :slimer:

*PS:* I have not shopped there in over a couple of months..and will not go back for food.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

Gilbert said:


> I just picked up my new custom SCB today to replace the one that sunk in baffin. its bad arse.


Cool did you go with grey again?


----------



## Life Aquatic

Piers need hopscotch courts under frilly light posts so the girly men have something to do.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

I just saw a 180cc Everglades for sale. I hope I never see another! h:


----------



## Long Pole

Benches would be nice right under the lights for the pokey hats.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

*Look at what they did to our pier!!!!* 
This is the pier at the causeway on Pleasure Island in Port Arthur and it just reopened. It was destroyed in Ike and we have been waiting since then for it to be rebuilt and this is what they did. It was suppose to be built "exactly" how it was before and it's not even close. You think these lights will work for night fishing? Plus, they only put them on one side of the freaking pier. The original did have a concrete deck, but had wooden rails and the kind of big flood lights you expect to see on a fishing pier. Somebody effed up big time!!! Time to get in contact with the county commisioners court. 
Attached Images


----------



## tdebo_713

Blk Jck 224 said:


> *Look at what they did to our pier!!!!*
> This is the pier at the causeway on Pleasure Island in Port Arthur and it just reopened. It was destroyed in Ike and we have been waiting since then for it to be rebuilt and this is what they did. It was suppose to be built "exactly" how it was before and it's not even close. You think these lights will work for night fishing? Plus, they only put them on one side of the freaking pier. The original did have a concrete deck, but had wooden rails and the kind of big flood lights you expect to see on a fishing pier. Somebody effed up big time!!! Time to get in contact with the county commisioners court.
> Attached Images


Nice lights!!! Better watch those rails though!!! They're gonna be hot in the summer time. hwell:


----------



## iridered2003

tdebo_713 said:


> Nice lights!!! Better watch those rails though!!! They're gonna be hot in the summer time. hwell:


those rails are water chilled


----------



## Bocephus

*2CoolFishing*

*Home of the endless hijacked thread :doowapsta*


----------



## REELING 65

Bocephus said:


> *2CoolFishing*
> 
> *Home of the endless hijacked thread :doowapsta*


You could go with this,or you can get with that...on and on.......................:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Zip zop zippidy...............


----------



## Cody C

Hijacking? This wind blows.... What else is there to do?


----------



## REELING 65

Cody C said:


> Hijacking? This wind blows.... What else is there to do?


Fuel up the boat...go fishing.............


----------



## 9121SS

Fish off the bank!


----------



## T_Sebastian

Im gonna try to smoke my first brisket tomorrow. Any pointers?


----------



## Cody C

REELING 65 said:


> Fuel up the boat...go fishing.............


Nap time. Be out there in the morning.

If you ever stick a boat on hard sand, have someone bring PVC pipe, slide right off of there!


----------



## tdebo_713

Cody C said:


> Nap time. Be out there in the morning.
> 
> If you ever stick a boat on hard sand, have someone bring PVC pipe, slide right off of there!


Do you have to do anything with the PVC pipe or is it just a sort of lucky charm type thing:question::question::question:


----------



## Bocephus

Only Potlickers carry PVC in their boats...


----------



## 9121SS

Bocephus said:


> Only Potlickers carry PVC in their boats...


 Seems like you know alot about Potlickers. Why is that? :biggrin:


----------



## Bocephus

9121SS said:


> Seems like you know alot about Potlickers. Why is that? :biggrin:


Seems they all drive....Shallow Sports

LMAO !!!!!


----------



## 9121SS

Bocephus said:


> Seems they all drive....Shallow Sports
> 
> LMAO !!!!!


OUCH!!! I stepped into that one! LOL


----------



## Bocephus

9121SS said:


> OUCH!!! I stepped into that one! LOL


Just kidding Brother !


----------



## 9121SS

Bocephus said:


> Just kidding Brother !


X2. Just keeping it going.


----------



## REELING 65

9121SS said:


> X2. Just keeping it going.


Not energizer..:frown:
Duracell..the copper top battery. :biggrin:


----------



## Bill Fisher

Friday *Waaaammbulance !!! *


----------



## Bill Fisher

Bill Fisher said:


> it's alright, hey lawdy mama..........


----------



## T_Sebastian

2566


----------



## juanpescado

2567


----------



## juanpescado

Whos selling croaker now ?


----------



## REELING 65

256789...256790............


----------



## REELING 65

juanpescado said:


> Whos selling croaker now ?


..I believe Eagle Point.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

I had to take my beast to the vet this morning for routine wellness, blood studies, poop studies, 6 months flea & heartworm meds, & three months glucosamine treats. Your dog is perfectly healthy...That will be $288.00. :headknocksad4smsad4sm


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I had to take my beast to the vet this morning for routine wellness, blood studies, poop studies, 6 months flea & heartworm meds, & three months glucosamine treats. Your dog is perfectly healthy...That will be $288.00. :headknocksad4smsad4sm


Just feed the beast some sago palm and that register will start ringing like a slot machine... Don't ask me how I know this. LOL


----------



## REELING 65

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I had to take my beast to the vet this morning for routine wellness, blood studies, poop studies, 6 months flea & heartworm meds, & three months glucosamine treats. Your dog is perfectly healthy...That will be $288.00. :headknocksad4smsad4sm


Go to Baylor Animal Clinic in Baycliff. I know it is not quite that high. Dr.Baylor and his staff are very good too.


----------



## T_Sebastian

So its an 8 pound brisket. Just enough for the family. Its been rubbed down since last nite in the fridge. Just waitin for the fire to cool a little before i throw it on. Guess im just gonna wing it. I have no idea what im doin...lol


----------



## REELING 65

T_Sebastian said:


> So its an 8 pound brisket. Just enough for the family. Its been rubbed down since last nite in the fridge. Just waitin for the fire to cool a little before i throw it on. Guess im just gonna wing it. I have no idea what im doin...lol


...Brisket?..let us all know when it's done....


----------



## Blk Jck 224

REELING 65 said:


> Go to Baylor Animal Clinic in Baycliff. I know it is not quite that high. Dr.Baylor and his staff are very good too.


Pfffttt...Try talking my wife into that. My dog visits the Claws & Paws Day Spa for Dogs in Pearland & is only allowed to see Dr. Ramsey or Dr. Wickel. I'm waiting to hear results of her serum chemistry & thyroid studies. Anything happens to that dog under my watch is my arse. hwell:


----------



## T_Sebastian

Im shootin for 8 or so but i will let ya know


----------



## iridered2003

this chick it HOT


----------



## Haute Pursuit

iridered2003 said:


> this chick it HOT


That's Pokey with his non-inverted camel-toe.


----------



## T_Sebastian

Ok i put it on. Smoker temp is ideal 225. Internal brisket temp was 51 when it went on. Wish me luck


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Can I cook the brisket I just bought on my disc wok? Would I need to cover it with foil?


----------



## T_Sebastian

Too late HP. Its already goin. Fat side up.


----------



## DANO

The pigs are eating all the corn & protein under my feeders.
How can I get rid of all of them ?


----------



## Haute Pursuit

DANO said:


> The pigs are eating all the corn & protein under my feeders.
> How can I get rid of all of them ?


See if Pokey has some juice left to pump up the ***** and squirrels!


----------



## slopoke

I have an 'all-natural' physique. I resent that implication! :biggrin::rybka:


----------



## REELING 65

I smell crispy Bacon and roast.....


----------



## DANO

Haute Pursuit said:


> See if Pokey has some juice left to pump up the ***** and squirrels!


Good Lawd No !! ain't no way I would do that to any living creature. Looks like I'll just have to put the pigs, ***** & squirrels out of their misery with my trusty twice barreled pop gun.


----------



## T_Sebastian

Holy cow. Just checked the internal temp only one hour in and its already 98?


----------



## Haute Pursuit

How come Facebook doesn't have a "tolerate" or "hate" button? I might join up if they would get on that bandwagon...


----------



## juanpescado




----------



## juanpescado

http://news.discovery.com/space/the-2012-mayan-calendar-doomsday-date-might-be-wrong.html


----------



## Haute Pursuit

juanpescado said:


> http://news.discovery.com/space/the-2012-mayan-calendar-doomsday-date-might-be-wrong.html


Mayan be lyin!


----------



## juanpescado

Haute Pursuit said:


> Mayan be lyin!


LOL, now who am I gonna blame when people post up stupid stuff.


----------



## roundman

DONT WE HAVE A NOISE ORDINACE HERE? AM I GOING TO HAVE TO LISTEN TO THIS ALL SUMMER?


----------



## Blk Jck 224

My chubby little doggie is hypothyroid. No wonder she still gained a pound in the last six months even after cutting back on her diet. Mama went to pick her doggie synthroid prescripiton...Mo Money, Mo Money, Mo Money.


----------



## FREON

We


----------



## FREON

are


----------



## FREON

now


----------



## FREON

at


----------



## REELING 65

Listening


----------



## FREON

:thanksgiv2600....


----------



## devil1824

Please stop watering your yard at 1:00 in the afternoon when its HOT outside. Your just wasting water. Early morning and you will be just fine.


----------



## 535

FREON said:


> :thanksgiv2600....


wrong, again!


----------



## Dcrawford

FREON said:


> We





FREON said:


> are





FREON said:


> now





FREON said:


> at





REELING 65 said:


> *Listening*





FREON said:


> :thanksgiv2600....


2604

bahahahahahah FAIL :tongue:

R65 cock blocked you


----------



## REELING 65

Into the dark they travel no lights no horn no....................


----------



## roundman

Artifishual said:


> 2604
> 
> bahahahahahah FAIL :tongue:
> 
> R65 cock blocked you










:rotfl:


----------



## Blk Jck 224

This was posted in the wrong forum...

StoryTeller









*Sadness* 
I am a new member to 2cool. I have been on here several time reading all the good/helpful information everyone posts and pay attention to the fishing reports. This post may just something that I have a hard time dealing with, but I was wondering if you guys have ever had this problem. As many would say winter time is the best time to catch good solid fish. I myself do not disagree with this, but choose not to fish in the winter. What makes me sad is that for two years in a row my fiance has bought me new fishing tackle for my birthday, which is in December. Two years ago I got a new Falcon low rider rod, and had to stare at it all winter. This past year she bought me a new Citica. Ive had to stare at it again all winter......true story, I have the fishing bug so bad that the other night I was so desperate to just feel the action of the reel that I stripped about 50 yrds of line off in my bedroom just to reel it back in....is this bad. Am i a feign?...


----------



## iridered2003

devil1824 said:


> Please stop watering your yard at 1:00 in the afternoon when its HOT outside. Your just wasting water. Early morning and you will be just fine.


did you see my working a few min ago?watering my plants???


----------



## REELING 65

Bawaaaaaaaaaa....aaaaaaa!
I am low on beer........................


----------



## iridered2003

REELING 65 said:


> Bawaaaaaaaaaa....aaaaaaa!
> I am low on beer........................


PLEASE DONT DRINK AND DRIVE!


----------



## REELING 65

iridered2003 said:


> PLEASE DONT DRINK AND DRIVE!


..that is one thing I will not do!...........I am still low on Ziegen Bock....


----------



## Bill Fisher

*when will the wind stop blowing?!!!...........*

*"where are the weedlines??!!!".....

"where are the shrimp boats??!!!"..........*

*"how blue is the far water??!!!"........*

*"snapper season open yet??!!!"







......."can i keep 2 limits if i go overnight??!!!"







........ *

* "can i keep my fed and state limit both if they're all caught on the same trip??!!!!!"







*

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:.............


----------



## awesum

Bill Fisher said:


> *"where are the weedlines??!!!".....
> 
> "where are the shrimp boats??!!!"..........*
> 
> *"how blue is the far water??!!!"........*
> 
> *"snapper season open yet??!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......."can i keep 2 limits if i go overnight??!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........ *
> 
> * "can i keep my fed and state limit both if they're all caught on the same trip??!!!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:.............


When will the wind stop blowing?


----------



## roundman

Bill Fisher said:


> *"where are the weedlines??!!!".....*
> 
> *"where are the shrimp boats??!!!"..........*
> 
> *"how blue is the far water??!!!"........*
> 
> *"snapper season open yet??!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......."can i keep 2 limits if i go overnight??!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........ *
> 
> *"can i keep my fed and state limit both if they're all caught on the same trip??!!!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:.............


 when offshore how far do i let the line down, lmao :rotfl:


----------



## Bill Fisher

roundman said:


> when offshore how far do i let the line down


peter-deep...........

make'em come to you


----------



## Bill Fisher

and yes, we have no bananas.......


----------



## REELING 65

Bill Fisher said:


> and yes, we have no bananas.......


...yes we do..just look around..:rotfl:


----------



## REELING 65

Out in traffic..bumper to bumper..the A/C quits,the stereo croaks. Then the engine over heats..you think it cant get any worse,thinking your really late for work. I guess you should not have drank that much it's your day off...........


----------



## sweenyite

Is it wetter underwater if you're there when it rains
Is it shorter to New York, than it is by plane
Between myself and I, I wonder who's the dumber
Is it hotter down south than it is in the Summer


----------



## State_Vet

The ongoing saga of Lindsey Lohan, why don't they just sentence that crazy chick to death and give us all some relief:hairout:


----------



## iridered2003

State_Vet said:


> The ongoing saga of Lindsey Lohan, why don't they just sentence that crazy chick to death and give us all some relief:hairout:


thats on the NEWS as i type.


----------



## State_Vet

iridered2003 said:


> thats on the NEWS as i type.


it seems like that media whore is always on the news


----------



## 100 FATHOMS

Dang it's EARLY!


----------



## roundman




----------



## State_Vet

roundman said:


>


Is their a similiat character for pork rinds?:tongue:

Pork Rind Pookie perhaps?


----------



## DANO

How about those Astro's,...:rotfl:


----------



## StinkBait

State_Vet said:


> it seems like that media whore is always on the news


It is brought up all of the time but i will say it again, it is disgusting that our servicemen & women are dying daily and get zero recognition all the while the media is obsessed with this tramp and that dam wedding


----------



## Bill Fisher

*GIMMEE MY MONEY BACK!!!!!...... DAMMIT!*

why can't i just get my gas tax-free at the dock!!!!!...... :hairout: :hairout: :hairout:

http://www.window.state.tx.us/taxinfo/taxforms/06-106.pdf

guess i need to start claiming ever drop that goes in my mower, edger, chainsaw, and the wife's kick-start v-twin vibrating toys


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Bill Fisher said:


> and the wife's kick-start v-twin vibrating toys


Pics or it never happened.


----------



## REELING 65

The weather service says.
I might rain this week..............


----------



## Bill Fisher

the weather service says alotta things...........

but you go ahead and rain........ it looks like you could use it


----------



## REELING 65

Bill Fisher said:


> the weather service says alotta things...........
> 
> but you go ahead and rain........ it looks like you could use it


...the only thing they usually get right is.....


----------



## Bill Fisher

i don't care what they predict as-long-as the weather girl is hot.....

i'd like to see more of'em wearing blue shorts and green nikes too :tongue:


----------



## REELING 65

2634 and going and boring and going on and on on and on..this and that bawaaaaaaaa.....


----------



## REELING 65

I hate it when...
You watch a commercial about what a deal some business is having.
Then you actually go there for what you thought was a deal.
Then they say,Oh'''..that sale.. that was a promotional commercial.....:slimer:





I do not believe none of em.


----------



## Texas T

.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

REELING 65 said:


> The weather service says.
> I might rain this week..............





REELING 65 said:


> ...the only thing they usually get right is.....





REELING 65 said:


> 2634 and going and boring and going on and on on and on..this and that bawaaaaaaaa.....





REELING 65 said:


> I hate it when...
> You watch a commercial about what a deal some business is having.
> Then you actually go there for what you thought was a deal.
> Then they say,Oh'''..that sale.. that was a promotional commercial.....:slimer:
> 
> I do not believe none of em.


Post Padder.


----------



## Bill Fisher

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Post Padder.


what was your first clue?.....


----------



## REELING 65

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Post Padder.


..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:..Bawaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Haute Pursuit

iridered2003 said:


> thats on the NEWS as i type.


I'm pretty sure I can rehabilitate her... I would need some shots first though. Might take a groos or two of rubber products...


----------



## Bill Fisher

Haute Pursuit said:


> I'm pretty sure I can rehabilitate her... I would need some shots first though. Might take a groos or two of rubber products...


a lover with a s-Lohan-d?

bet she could put sumpin on you ajax wouldn't remove.........


----------



## Bill Fisher

**** MAYDAY! MAYDAY! ***........*

*** URGENT MESSAGE FOR ALL HEAVEN'S GATE PERSONNEL!!! ***​







"This is the Mothership..... We're caught in the tail winds of the Comet Kohoutek and are locked in a Time Warp"...........​
"We will *NOT *be able to make the scheduled rendezvous!!!!"​
"*** IMPORTANT ***"​
"DO *NOT *EAT THE PUDDING AT THIS TIME!!!!!!"............ ***REPEAT!***.......... DO *NOT *EAT THE PUDDING AT THIS TIME!!!!!!"​


----------



## Bobby

Looks like "Bill Fisher" has found himself a home on this thread.:rotfl:


----------



## Bill Fisher

have you seen some o'the _other _threads on this board lately????!!!.............

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:.........


----------



## iridered2003

Bill Fisher said:


> a lover with a s-Lohan-d?
> 
> bet she could put sumpin on you ajax wouldn't remove.........


try it


----------



## REELING 65

Bill Fisher said:


> have you seen some o'the _other _threads on this board lately????!!!.............
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:.........


You know it...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Cody C

I'm in Port A right now, it's too **** windy! Anyone around here wanna grab a cold beer? Have some cold ones on ice!


----------



## iridered2003

i seen ELVIS and TUPAC in houston today


----------



## StinkBait

Cody C said:


> I'm in Port A right now, it's too **** windy! Anyone around here wanna grab a cold beer? Have some cold ones on ice!


Yeah over here in corpus and this wind is a ******, I got up before 6 and it was howling


----------



## slopoke

iridered2003 said:


> i seen ELVIS and TUPAC in houston today


I went back to my 'old' doo. Nobody liked my new look.

I'd like to whine about that. hwell:


----------



## Harbormaster

slopoke said:


> I went back to my 'old' doo. Nobody liked my new look.
> 
> I'd like to whine about that. hwell:


Does Elvis have a "new" look? :rotfl:


----------



## slopoke

Harbormaster said:


> Does Elvis have a "new" look? :rotfl:


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=3404466#post3404466 :biggrin:


----------



## iridered2003

slopoke said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=3404466#post3404466 :biggrin:


well, show us a pic of youself tupac


----------



## Harbormaster

slopoke said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=3404466#post3404466 :biggrin:


That may have drug you home...but that aint you...junia! :biggrin:


----------



## slopoke

Harbormaster said:


> That may have drug you home...but that aint you...junia! :biggrin:


----------



## seabo

dont hate the player, hate the game ,p90x .


----------



## StinkBait

seabo said:


> dont hate the player, hate the game ,p90x .


Do your best and forget the rest


----------



## Haute Pursuit

slopoke said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=3404466#post3404466 :biggrin:


It's the teefus!


----------



## iridered2003

seabo said:


> dont hate the player, hate the game ,p90x .


dont lie, you been doing the shake weight motion


----------



## 100 FATHOMS

You better check yourself before you wreck yourself!


----------



## Bill Fisher

do they look like satan's spawn or what?!!.........


----------



## Harbormaster

Bill Fisher said:


> *** URGENT MESSAGE FOR ALL HEAVEN'S GATE PERSONNEL!!! ***​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "This is the Mothership..... We're caught in the tail winds of the Comet Kohoutek and are locked in a Time Warp"...........​
> "We will *NOT *be able to make the scheduled rendezvous!!!!"​
> "*** IMPORTANT ***"​
> "DO *NOT *EAT THE PUDDING AT THIS TIME!!!!!!"............ ***REPEAT!***.......... DO *NOT *EAT THE PUDDING AT THIS TIME!!!!!!"​


Did Redfishchick really rund oft with a Blue Wave salesman and have a passel of kids?


----------



## seabo

StinkBait said:


> Do your best and forget the rest


its not if you win or lose, its how you play the game...


----------



## seabo

iridered2003 said:


> dont lie, you been doing the shake weight motion


no lie, just pumming iron , lots of vitamin p, and some tanning for the chics.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude




----------



## ComeFrom?

...


----------



## roundman

party at the park today across the street pos trash parents take your nasty dirty baby diapers home wit u instead on on my street!! :headknock :headknock


----------



## StinkBait

seabo said:


> no lie, just pumming iron , lots of vitamin p, and some tanning for the chics.


GTL!


----------



## champjj

Am I the only one who hasn't posted here yet?


----------



## StinkBait

champjj said:


> Am I the only one who hasn't posted here yet?


Yes, your nickname should be "day late dollar short guy"


----------



## Cody C

champjj said:


> Am I the only one who hasn't posted here yet?


nah, there are 23,408 active members. Only 2669 posts on this thread. She still has a ways to go :doowapsta


----------



## driftfish20

The wind is still blowing.... ****!!!!!!!


----------



## 9121SS

Good friends and family over today. Lots of food and topped if off the with 4 wheeling!


----------



## Cody C

Had some good ribs at the grandparents today. Now just sitting back drinking a cold beer or two.

After reading several HAPARKS posts, live seems a little better now! Thanks!


----------



## slickfish

*Doing my part*

Just doing my part to keep this thread moving!!!!! Yeah for me!!!


----------



## 9121SS

slickfish said:


> Just doing my part to keep this thread moving!!!!! Yeah for me!!!


Your doing great!


----------



## 100 FATHOMS

Oh **** it's monday!


----------



## Blk Jck 224

100 FATHOMS said:


> Oh **** it's monday!


----------



## Gilbert

I had a great 3 day weekend.


----------



## rlw

I only had 2 days off!!! u suk.


----------



## 9121SS

I had a great 4 day weekend! HA!


----------



## slopoke

Bragging about your weekend is not a whine. You fellas are gonna hafta do better. hwell:


----------



## Gilbert

aunt flo was in town so I didn't score on my 3 day weekend. 

that better?


----------



## slopoke

Much better. Thank you. 

Please carry on. :rybka:


----------



## 9121SS

I have a whine. They just told me we had a unit go down in Durango Co. I have to go right now. Sux in a good kinda way!


----------



## iridered2003

Gilbert said:


> I had a great 3 day weekend.


you got drunk for 4????:brew::brew::brew:


----------



## Knot Kidding




----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

can someone pick out some sunglasses for me that actually fit me please? :rotfl:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=339903


----------



## Mad Mike

Picked up the pager this morning. On call for the next 7 days..


----------



## iridered2003

Mad Mike said:


> Picked up the pager this morning. On call for the next 7 days..


whats a pager? LMFAO!


----------



## Cody C

Took a 5 day weekend only to find out that I could have extended it to a 7 day weekend! I'm peesed! Oh well, the wind is blowing...


----------



## jimmybobcat

OK I posted.


----------



## boat_money

man i hate it when a rookie tries the self check out isle at the grocery store. 1st of all, 15 items or less. 2nd if you don't know the code or how to look up the code for a vegetable, go let the checker check you out. 3rd if you're going to pay your $20 with singles, stay away from self checkout. lastly, when you scan an item, it has to go on the bagging scale before you can scan something else. come on people it's not rocket science...


----------



## RPH

Mondays s**k


----------



## REELING 65

20%chance of :cloud: sux! ...Meaning,very little or no rain.....

Rain needed,apply here..:texasflag


----------



## Bill Fisher

the hell with _them_ pilgrims....... the buzzards gotta eat, same-as-the-worms


----------



## Bill Fisher

a mime is a terrible thing to waste.........


----------



## devil1824

Five more minutes.


----------



## Bill Fisher

*(i feel like fred flintstone)*



devil1824 said:


> Five more minutes.


and the market will've been closed for 20!...........

.........YABBA DABBA DOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## Cody C

devil1824 said:


> Five more minutes.


1 minute


----------



## Cody C

Wait until what?


----------



## BadBob

drove all the way to h town and back for nothing, what a waste of a day


----------



## fangard

9121SS said:


> I have a whine. They just told me we had a unit go down in Durango Co. I have to go right now. Sux in a good kinda way!


What's a unit?


----------



## REELING 65

10,9,8,7,6,5,4,3,2,1.....................


----------



## Bill Fisher

fangard said:


> What's a unit?


something that goes down...........

usually right after..........

well,.... let's just say right after she screamed and you got that funny look on your face before falling asleep


----------



## Gilbert

its not contagious, I promise.


----------



## Mad Mike

iridered2003 said:


> whats a pager? LMFAO!


It's a antique torture device my company uses to keep me from fishing and having a few beers for 7 days.


----------



## juanpescado

fangard said:


> What's a unit?


Randy Johnson...


----------



## REELING 65

:cloud:......................???


----------



## Bill Fisher

REELING 65 said:


> 10,9,8,7,6,5,4,3,2,1.....................


*10-20-30-40-50 or more... the bloody Red Baron... was runnin' up the score... *

After the turn of the century...
In the clear blue skies over Germany....
Came a roar and a thunder men had never heard....
Like the screamin' sound of a big war bird

Up in the sky, a man in a plane....
Baron von Richthofen was his name.....
Eighty men tried, and eighty men died.....
Now they're buried together on the countryside


----------



## Shakedown282

*Did you Know????*

If not for the NBA the USA would have the worlds tallest garbage men.


----------



## devil1824

Shakedown282 said:


> If not for the NBA the USA would have the worlds tallest garbage men.


Oh snap! Good stuff right there.


----------



## devil1824

:hairout: I've lived at my new to me house for 1.5 yrs and starting to have sprinkler system issues. In the front yard I had to replace a leaky valve and found some old pvc in the ground from a previous "fix" before we moved in. No big deal just one of those things. Well now I have a leaky valve in the back yard and found 1 foot of loose pvc and the old valve still connected to it! A little more digging and found a buried valve still connected to the main line just not hooked up! I manually turned it on and found 1 sprinkler head plugged off. Stupid lazy freakin people makin my job a lot harder now! I also have a lot of holes in the yard now.


----------



## Privateer

Mad Mike said:


> It's a antique torture device my company uses to keep me from fishing and having a few beers for 7 days.


 huh?...my wife don't work fer your company...oh, your talking about a pager...


----------



## Privateer

Shakedown282 said:


> If not for the NBA the USA would have the worlds tallest garbage men.


 "Lord please forgive me and may God bless the Pygmies in New Guinea"
fixed it fer ya


----------



## Shakedown282

Privateer said:


> "Lord please forgive me and may God bless the Pygmies in New Guinea"
> fixed it fer ya


 Thanks I'll sleep better tonite


----------



## T_Sebastian

just keepin it alive yall


----------



## waterspout

BURP!


----------



## Cody C

Howdy!


----------



## devil1824

One more hour and back to diggin! :headknock


----------



## Mountaineer Mark

*Oh just shut your mouth*

:walkingsm


----------



## Gilbert

I need to order parts for my core's. don't forget to rinse your reels off. saltwater is harsh.


----------



## NewbieFisher

for the pita fokes


----------



## Harbormaster

Gilbert said:


> I need to order parts for my core's. don't forget to rinse your heels off. saltwater is harsh.


Somebody put a boot heel up yore pot-licking arse while wading and do some colon/core damage? Even with what you mescins routinely run through your exhaust on a daily basis, that can be harsh and you really should get it checked ASAP...son!

Good luck, and as always...let us know how it comes out! :biggrin:


----------



## REELING 65

:cheers:


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

Harbormaster said:


> Somebody put a boot heel up yore pot-licking arse while wading and do some colon/core damage? Even with what you mescins routinely run through your exhaust on a daily basis, that can be harsh and you really should get it checked ASAP...son!
> 
> Good luck, and as always...let us know how it comes out! :biggrin:


hey sir...you leave us mescans alone, we've done nothing but stab you in the back and take your credit cards. :dance: :biggrin:


----------



## juanpescado

osoobsessed said:


> hey sir...you leave us mescans alone, we've done nothing but stab you in the back and take your credit cards. :dance: :biggrin:


Yall cook good though....


----------



## Gilbert

anyone ever order from mikes reel repair? 10 abec7's ceramic for $55. He also has 10 abec7's SS for $25.


----------



## 100 FATHOMS

Debra Wrigley


----------



## Privateer

d'ya ever wonder why hotel pillows smell like dog ace...even though they put clean pillow cases on them?


----------



## roundman

Privateer said:


> d'ya ever wonder why hotel pillows smell like dog ace...even though they put clean pillow cases on them?


maybe its from what the bed bugs sucked outta the previous occupants while still inside the pillowcase , lmao :biggrin:


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

juanpescado said:


> Yall cook good though....


just our womens and shilderns!

we also mow lawns. :biggrin:


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

roundman said:


> maybe its from what the bed bugs sucked outta the previous occupants, lmao :biggrin:


eeeeewwwwwwww! :dance:


----------



## juanpescado

osoobsessed said:


> just our womens and shilderns!
> 
> we also mow lawns. :biggrin:


I thought the women and shildern made the tortillas, and the men did the real cooking, thats what this honky as noticed at his favorite mex food places, and yeah, yall cut grass alot better than me, lol.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

HBD Slopoke!!!


----------



## tdebo_713

Why oh why do songs enter my head and refuse to leave:question::question::question:


----------



## REELING 65

The aging process does not stop........


----------



## fishingtwo

I'm getting fat


----------



## slopoke

I'm getting thinner.


----------



## sweenyite

I'm getting bored.


----------



## RG

When will the whining ever cease????

Its like wiping your hiney on a wagon wheel..... no ending


----------



## sweenyite

Wahhhhhhhhh! sad4sm


----------



## Harbormaster

It's like, like...like trying to explain quantum theory to a fire hydrant...or the advantages of grounding to Biggie! It just aint happening! :rotfl:


----------



## NewbieFisher

Harbormaster said:


> It's like, like...like trying to explain quantum theory to a fire hydrant...or the advantages of grounding to Biggie! It just aint happening! :rotfl:


biggie? the guy that threw a baseball over 90mph as a 12 yr old? 
i thought he'd be doing something sports related since he was a prodigy instead of shocking himself everytime he flipped a light switch.


----------



## Gilbert

its only wednesday


----------



## CORNHUSKER

Anybody work for free anymore?


----------



## devil1824

I been eatin hard boiled eggs and now have some crazy bad gas.


----------



## Gilbert

I feel like I'm working for free.


----------



## DANO

How about the Astro's,...:rotfl:


----------



## boat_money

CORNHUSKER said:


> Anybody work for free anymore?


that goober josh on the afternoon show on 610 does. he fills in on the jim rome show for free, just so he can say he did a national radio show...


----------



## Dcrawford

I need more friends that own boats.


----------



## CORNHUSKER

boat_money said:


> that goober josh on the afternoon show on 610 does. he fills in on the jim rome show for free, just so he can say he did a national radio show...


You know his handle is "Master Cylinder" here on 2cool don't ya.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Artifishual said:


> I need more friends that own boats.


I need more friends with gas money!


----------



## CORNHUSKER

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I need more friends with gas money!


You just need a friend.

:rotfl:


----------



## Gilbert

I have gas money but no boat.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

CORNHUSKER said:


> You just need a friend.
> 
> :rotfl:


.


----------



## CORNHUSKER

Gilbert said:


> I have gas money but no boat.


So that's where I dropped that fitty.


----------



## REELING 65

...side show...lmao:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## slopoke

Gilbert said:


> I have gas money but no boat.


Nobody's fallin' for that. But we'll keep stackin' your dishes in the corner. hwell:


----------



## OxbowOutfitters

Id make him clean the BBQ 2.. :rotfl:
all those beans keep fallin thru the grill 



slopoke said:


> Nobody's fallin' for that. But we'll keep stackin' your dishes in the corner. hwell:


----------



## iridered2003

i aint got no power. crying!!!!! bunch of cry babys


----------



## fishingtwo

I'm gonna go eat some raw oysters and think about it.


----------



## Privateer

to the OP...stop whining about whiners...


----------



## BadBob

277 pages of whining about whining


----------



## Privateer

BadBob said:


> 277 pages of whining about whining


 you're not whining...are you?


----------



## Gilbert

BadBob said:


> 277 pages of whining about whining


I only got 47 pages


----------



## slopoke

Gilbert said:


> I only got 47 pages


You're so smart.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

slopoke said:


> You're so smart arse.


Fixed it for ya!:walkingsm


----------



## Gilbert

IWTPIYM


----------



## BadBob

I'm just saying to keep it going, 47 pages?


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Gilbert said:


> IWTPIYM


I
Wanna
Try
Pretty
Innocent
Young
Men


----------



## CORNHUSKER

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I
> Wanna
> Try
> Pretty
> Innocent
> Young
> Men


:rotfl:


----------



## Gilbert

you are a sick pervert for even thinking that


----------



## iridered2003

BadBob said:


> 277 pages of whining about whining


spongebob:dance::rotfl:, i got 139 pages


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Gilbert said:


> you are a sick pervert for even thinking that


I am not sick!


----------



## fishingtwo

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I am not sick!


I gotta go outside and dig a hole


----------



## Hotrod

2777:headknock


----------



## mastercylinder60

why is this thread still going on?


----------



## roundman

mastercylinder said:


> why is this thread still going on?


 .


----------



## Privateer

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I am not sick!


 I dunno....that ****e right there took a whole lotta thought...more than I woulda ever put into a man-love reply to a post...?


----------



## slopoke

Privateer said:


> I dunno....that ****e right there took a whole lotta thought...more than I woulda ever put into a man-love reply to a post...?


Uh oh.


----------



## Privateer

slopoke said:


> Uh oh.


 's ok poke...he's from Pearland...State high school fooseball(da debil's game) champs...and runner-up lil league baseballers...but da town is named after a fruit...


----------



## Life Aquatic

I had a random thought about a random thought I had once before...deja vu


----------



## Life Aquatic

How slow is Slopoke?

I'll get it started...

Slopoke is so slow that connecting through dialup is relief over watching him unhook a fish.

Slopoke is so slow his lawn is overgrown before he puts the lawn mower back in his garage.

Slopoke is so slow all the paint in the can dries before he can get one coat painted.


----------



## slopoke

Life Aquatic said:


> How slow is Slopoke?
> 
> I'll get it started...
> 
> Slopoke is so slow that connecting through dialup is relief over watching him unhook a fish.
> 
> Slopoke is so slow his lawn is overgrown before he puts the lawn mower back in his garage.
> 
> Slopoke is so slow all the paint in the can dries before he can get one coat painted.


I'm purty slow. Jus' sayin'.


----------



## Harbormaster

Elvis rocked!


----------



## BadBob

I like to fish


----------



## iridered2003

BadBob said:


> I like to fish


i like to eat 32in trout


----------



## Harbormaster

Somebody running at me while I'm wading...I'm gonna draw that little stingray Glock 26 I always carry and scream" I'm in fear for my life...please alter your course or I will be forced to retaliate with the only means I have available!"

Then I'll call him a yankee, if that dont work I'll try the only other 2 bad words I know besides Mescin...then I'll try to move toward the shore...if that dont work...I'm a gonner! Stupidity is knot worth a stupid persons life...most of the time...smart folks can outrun stupidity! 


Happy BD Pokey!


----------



## BadBob

why cant i catch a 7 foot shark ?


----------



## roundman

sea turtle is tasty,lol


----------



## BadBob

roundman said:


> sea turtle is tasty,lol


its all lol until the choppers and black suburbans show up


----------



## iridered2003

roundman said:


> sea turtle is tasty,lol


stuffed with undersize snapper


----------



## Cody C

BadBob said:


> why cant i catch a 7 foot shark ?


I know me neither. I was told that since I switched to braid on my Core 50mg, that I would be able to land a shark. Shimanos suck


----------



## T_Sebastian

Yall are doin it all wrong...i haul in 6-8 footers on my trusty, rusty, ol' zebco 303 with 10# spyderwire...


----------



## T_Sebastian

BadBob said:


> its all lol until the choppers and black suburbans show up


So if the black vans and suburbans are here, but i dont see any choppers, do think i still have time?


----------



## TIMBOv2

jnirfea'vnhreqmngrnbfxliV nrieoq]aVNIR


----------



## 9121SS

Just got back from Durango, Co. Gas is about the same, Diesel is $ 4.29 gal!


----------



## TIMBOv2

THAT MEANS WORKING ON 200 IN RUS,GER,FRE,MEXITALIAN


----------



## TIMBOv2

3000


----------



## sweenyite

Stock market opens in 25 minutes. I still ain't rich dammit!


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Privateer said:


> 's ok poke...he's from Pearland...State high school fooseball(da debil's game) champs...and runner-up lil league baseballers...but da town is named after a fruit...


Dam Skippy...


----------



## juanpescado

Just stopping by to keep it going, rock on


----------



## REELING 65

..Audio check.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

video check...ran out of beer last night, WTH???


----------



## juanpescado

osoobsessed said:


> video check...ran out of beer last night, WTH???


I bet I could sweat you a 6 pack this morning, what a night, ouch...


----------



## REELING 65

Is this thing on?....testing1-2-3........


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

juanpescado said:


> I bet I could sweat you a 6 pack this morning, what a night, ouch...


still have some Forty Creek left though. :biggrin:


----------



## juanpescado




----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

juanpescado said:


>


ah dang it! i'm gonna whine cuz i ain't there....but last night i made this! :biggrin:


----------



## juanpescado

**** OSO i'm gonna whine cuz I wasnt there


----------



## Haute Pursuit

How come you can't find frog torso on the menu anywhere?


----------



## Long Pole

Haute Pursuit said:


> How come you can't find frog torso on the menu anywhere?


How come you ruin all the Cowboys/Texan threads?


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Long Pole said:


> How come you ruin all the Cowboys/Texan threads?


Because I'm good at it.


----------



## FREON

Haute Pursuit said:


> Because I'm good at it.


 Unlike the Texans @ Football :rotfl:


----------



## juanpescado

FREON said:


> Unlike the Texans @ Football :rotfl:


The Jerry Cowboys had a heck of a season last year :rotfl:


----------



## Haute Pursuit

FREON said:


> Unlike the Texans @ Football :rotfl:


You need to wear your toupee when it is bright outside... :spineyes:


----------



## monster

I called the Waaaammbulance. They said this thread is DOA.


----------



## Long Pole

monster said:


> I called the Waaaammbulance. They said this thread is DOA.


Call a clown and ask for better material.


----------



## juanpescado




----------



## Long Pole

juanpescado said:


> The Jerry Cowboys had a heck of a season last year :rotfl:


They just wanted a good draft pick to re-stock the line.


----------



## juanpescado

monster said:


> I called the Waaaammbulance. They said this thread is DOA.


were scared of monsters, go away


----------



## Gilbert

you know what was good about the texans football team? 


yeah, I couldn't think of anything either.


----------



## FREON

Haute Pursuit said:


> You need to wear your toupee when it is bright outside... :spineyes:


 I have it on as well as my cap.  How come you got to make everything personal? Don't you have something else to do, like eat some lean cuisine, drink some slim fast, or go work out at the gym? 
:spineyes: Geez, all I said is the Texans weren't very good at Football....:headknock By the way, How are the swimming lessons coming along for your labrador recliner? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## juanpescado

Long Pole said:


> They just wanted a good draft pick to re-stock the line.


----------



## Long Pole

Gilbert said:


> you know what was good about the texans football team?
> 
> yeah, I couldn't think of anything either.


David Carr's hair-do?


----------



## Haute Pursuit

FREON said:


> I have it on as well as my cap.  How come you got to make everything personal? Don't you have something else to do, like eat some lean cuisine, drink some slim fast, or go work out at the gym?
> :spineyes: Geez, all I said is the Texans weren't very good at Football....:headknock By the way, How are the swimming lessons coming along for your labrador recliner? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


I was concerned for your well being! My lab is just fine at things other than turning while swimming!


----------



## FREON

ought to name dat pup Corkie......he looked like a bobbing cork when he tried to turn around while swimming. :bounce:


----------



## juanpescado




----------



## Long Pole

FREON said:


> ought to name dat pup Corkie......he looked like a bobbing cork when he tried to turn around while swimming. :bounce:


DP on the new 'board. :headknock


----------



## Haute Pursuit

FREON said:


> ought to name dat pup Corkie......he looked like a bobbing cork when he tried to turn around while swimming. :bounce:


LOL


----------



## Long Pole




----------



## Gilbert

.


----------



## juanpescado




----------



## The1ThatGotAway

Since this is the wambulance thread I am going to whine.

Somebody in the Jungle is beating the word censor in the title if his thread.


----------



## juanpescado

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Since this is the wambulance thread I am going to whine.
> 
> Somebody in the Jungle is beating the word censor in the title if his thread.


----------



## Long Pole

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Since this is the wambulance thread I am going to whine.
> 
> Somebody in the Jungle is beating the word censor in the title if his thread.


Tattle-tale

Now go IM MC.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Since this is the wambulance thread I am going to whine.
> 
> Somebody in the Jungle is beating the word censor in the title if his thread.


IF his thread, what? :biggrin:


----------



## monster

Long Pole said:


> Call a clown and ask for better material.


What's your number?


----------



## juanpescado




----------



## 100 FATHOMS

I can't catch a frog and Momma's not happy.


----------



## poco jim

He's loud too


----------



## REELING 65

100 FATHOMS said:


> I can't catch a frog and Momma's not happy.


...not even with a net....


----------



## Gilbert

frogs are the fastest things on earth


----------



## REELING 65

Gilbert said:


> frogs are the fastest things on earth


.....Faster then a bullet....


----------



## 9121SS

Gilbert said:


> frogs are the fastest things on earth


No, you don't understand! Frogs are even faster that that!! And they are all green and bumpy!!! EEEEEWWWWW!! :slimer:


----------



## REELING 65

Frogs are quick...when they get tired..
..eat them!


----------



## Gilbert

bullfrogs have 6" poisonous fangs that will kill you in 1 second


----------



## Shakedown282

The royal wedding starts in about 12 hrs, im so excited i dont know what with myself.


----------



## DANO

Frogs will make you hallucinate!


----------



## Gilbert

frogs killed jimmy hoffa


----------



## DANO

Shakedown282 said:


> The royal wedding starts in about 12 hrs, *im so excited i dont know what with myself.*


Ya must be rather happy with both,...:spineyes:


----------



## txgoddess

Shakedown282 said:


> The royal wedding starts in about 12 hrs, im so excited i dont know what with myself.


I'm having a viewing party at 3am, but you have to wear a tiara and long gloves to attend... and be able to explain *** a scone is.


----------



## REELING 65

Gilbert said:


> bullfrogs have 6" poisonous fangs that will kill you in 1 second


...Ripley...


----------



## DANO

Gilbert said:


> frogs killed jimmy hoffa


he was buried in the first pair of Frog Toggs


----------



## Gilbert

txgoddess said:


> I'm having a viewing party at 3am, but *you have to wear a tiara and long gloves* to attend... and be able to explain *** a scone is.


and nothing else? I'm there. :mpd:


----------



## 9121SS

Shakedown282 said:


> The royal wedding starts in about 12 hrs, im so excited i dont know what with myself.


You gonna get up at 3 am to watch it?


----------



## txgoddess

Gilbert said:


> and nothing else? I'm there. :mpd:


In your case, a short glove.


----------



## DANO

Gilbert said:


> and nothing else? I'm there. :mpd:


do you know *** a scone is??


----------



## Gilbert

frogs make great guard dogs


----------



## iridered2003

I POOP BULLFROGS early in the morning. try that???


----------



## Gilbert

DANO said:


> do you know *** a scone is??


no


----------



## REELING 65

DANO said:


> do you know *** a scone is??


Scones..its a blimey biscuit.


----------



## juanpescado

A scone is what yall will be eating watching the limey wedding.


----------



## REELING 65

...Watching a wedding..No!...eating frogs...Yes!


----------



## DANO

Gilbert said:


> no


American


REELING 65 said:


> Scones..its a blimey biscuit.


Englishman


----------



## DANO

REELING 65 said:


> .......
> No!


Ya whining cause ya were called an Englishman ? :rotfl:


----------



## REELING 65

American...Yes!
Englishman..No!


----------



## REELING 65

DANO said:


> Ya whining cause ya were called an Englishman ? :rotfl:


....one more for the count...:rotfl:


----------



## DANO

I was a wee bit faster with the quote than you were with the edit,.....


----------



## juanpescado

AMERICAN


----------



## DANO

REELING 65 said:


> ....one more for the count...:rotfl:


:rotfl:


----------



## juanpescado

ENGLISHMAN


----------



## devil1824

txgoddess said:


> In your case, a short glove.


I don't care who you are, that is some FUNNY doo doo right there!!!


----------



## REELING 65

He was Frenchman..claiming to be a Englishman....
Name that movie!.....


----------



## DANO

one of the guys in this picture was arrested after receiving oral sex from a female impersonator,..









:an6:


----------



## 9121SS

5141.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

TOP TEN REASONS WHY IT'S GREAT TO BE A FROG 
10. Babes are always kissing you because they think you'll turn into a prince.
9. Flies in your soup are a bonus.
8. You're above toads on the food chain.
7. Green goes with absolutely everything!
6. Pond Scum is a term of endearment.
5. Most restaurants have a "no croaking" section.
4. Amphibians are at a minimum risk of appearing on Geraldo.
3. You can scratch hard to reach places with your tongue.
2. You can donate your body to science for big bucks!
1. At least your not Freon!


----------



## BadBob

it aint easy being green


----------



## Gilbert

a frog just stole my wallet


----------



## Shakedown282

9121SS said:


> You gonna get up at 3 am to watch it?


 I won't have to get up im so excited I won't sleep a wink.


----------



## 9121SS

Shakedown282 said:


> I won't have to get up im so excited I won't sleep a wink.


Yeah, ME TO!! NOT! :spineyes:


----------



## REELING 65

...Lmao!......


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

osoobsessed said:


> IF his thread, what? :biggrin:


Damnit, I need my reading glasses!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Harbormaster

Haute Pursuit said:


> TOP TEN REASONS WHY IT'S GREAT TO BE A FROG
> 
> *1. At least you're knot Freon!*


*

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
*


----------



## REELING 65

Frogs get all the attention...
Maybe the'll be some at the wedding...lmao!


----------



## DANO

REELING 65 said:


> Frogs get all the attention...
> Maybe the'll be some at the wedding...lmao!


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
ya gonna kissum ta find out wut they turn into ?


----------



## Gilbert

I got a frog in my pocket


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

Reminds me of what my old man used to say. "Whenever you feel froggy boy just jump".

Never understood that one till I jumped one day. My *** hurt for days.


----------



## REELING 65

DANO said:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> ya gonna kissum ta find out wut they turn into ?


..No,though there will be a big basket of fried frog legs,and scones for all. 
Oh'..do not forget the pudding...you cant have any pudding if ya don't eat your meat. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## DANO

REELING 65 said:


> ..No,though there will be a big basket of fried frog legs,and scones for all.
> *Oh'..do not forget the pudding...you cant have any pudding if ya don't eat your meat*. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Someone paint him for me,....:rotfl:


----------



## REELING 65

...and those silly looking hats..or birds nests...


----------



## slopoke

I like pudding!


----------



## REELING 65

Jello....


----------



## slopoke




----------



## REELING 65




----------



## slopoke

REELING 65 said:


>


That's too much trouble! I"ll be reachin' for the Jello instant and a box o' Nilla 
Wafers. hwell:

This is the whine thread, after all.


----------



## REELING 65

slopoke said:


> That's too much trouble! I"ll be reachin' for the Jello instant and a box o' Nilla
> Wafers. hwell:
> 
> This is the whine thread, after all.


...yeah,though no whine with my pudding.....


----------



## Shakedown282

*Yo I Need A Bambalance*


----------



## T_Sebastian

Who gets the deer? Me or the dog?


Old as dirt but i still love it.


----------



## Shakedown282

T_Sebastian said:


> Who gets the deer? Me or the dog?
> 
> Old as dirt but i still love it.


 Probably 25 years ago when I first heard it but Im sure theres somebody on here that it will be new to.


----------



## roundman

:headknockroyal wedding bs > :headknock , amc bronson death wish


----------



## BadBob

Shakedown282 said:


> Probably 25 years ago when I first heard it but Im sure theres somebody on here that it will be new to.


I never heard it


----------



## BadBob

probably because I was only a year old waaa waaa waaaa


----------



## Chazz1007

Don't want to scare Chickenboy, BUT them froggy legs taste like chicken, with a hint of slap ya mama. MMMM:brew:


----------



## 9121SS

Where did everybody go?


----------



## T_Sebastian

Armageddon!!... the gerbil

3 min - Oct 14, 2007 - Uploaded by bagzter
Is this a real newscast or not... whatever its funny as hell
www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_Jt_g10Jug


----------



## T_Sebastian

Another old but funny


----------



## Haute Pursuit

I just had to assasinate an 12-16oz or so possum to shut my dog up. I used a machete... would it have been more humane to whack him with a sharpshooter??? He didn't wiggle much with the machete and I have had to whack them 3 or 4 times with the sharpshooter before. Just wondering???


----------



## T_Sebastian

quit talkin smack about my dogs, er yore gunna catch an ace-wuppin...


----------



## Long Pole

Can we merge the Texans draft thread to save the trouble of having to go back and forth?

We need depth....


----------



## REELING 65

....perception.


----------



## iridered2003

what a bunch of DUMBA$$es


----------



## slopoke

Huh?


----------



## sweenyite

Carne Guisada, anyone?


----------



## iridered2003

sweenyite said:


> Carne Guisada, anyone?


from where? lets go


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

A picture is square but the lens is round


----------



## Harbormaster

Long Pole said:


> Can we merge the Texans draft thread to save the trouble of having to go back and forth?
> 
> We need depth....


Long Pole...two stroke? You haven't figgered it out yet son? :rotfl:


----------



## 9121SS

Jay Baker said:


> A picture is square but the lens is round


If you used a square lens would you get a round picture?


----------



## Gilbert

what ever happen to slick50?


----------



## T_Sebastian

I dont want this dam leftover pizza for lunch...


----------



## Gilbert

I'm going shopping for more tackle during lunch.


----------



## 9121SS

T_Sebastian said:


> I dont want this dam leftover pizza for lunch...


I'll take it!


----------



## CORNHUSKER

Gilbert said:


> I'm going shoplifting for more tackle during lunch.


Friggin Messican's!!!


----------



## Gilbert

I am $200 poorer than I was when I left for lunch. I should have stole more and bought less.


----------



## Boatflounder

Now I see how travel agents still exist, there is no way I could of booked as f-ed up a route from here to saigon as the travel office was able to find! sucks to be me next week.


----------



## T_Sebastian

i am only $10 poorer. I said F the pizza, and got chinese instead.


----------



## Privateer

G-bert... don't let cornholio stuff ya...he's from Kans'***...


----------



## Harbormaster

Boatflounder said:


> Now I see how travel agents still exist, there is no way I could of booked as f-ed up a route from here to saigon as the travel office was able to find! sucks to be me next week.


That's Ho Chi Minh/Jane Fonda City!


----------



## CORNHUSKER

Privateer said:


> G-bert... don't let cornholio stuff ya...he's from Kans'***...


What a maroon!!!


----------



## Privateer

CORNHUSKER said:


> What a maroon!!!


I only have 1 (one) wife....I ain't a mormon...


----------



## juanpescado

Exxon reported 11 billion profit in their 1st 1/4 this year, the oil biz is great...


----------



## REELING 65

Cut the lawn and line trimmed. 
Washed both vehicles............


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

I need a free surgeon, I tore my rotator cuff fishing yesterday evening. Any 2coolers wanna offer their services.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

REELING 65 said:


> Cut the lawn and line trimmed.
> Washed both vehicles............


Is that code for "Manscaping"??? :rotfl:


----------



## REELING 65

Haute Pursuit said:


> Is that code for "Manscaping"??? :rotfl:


...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bocephus

Krogers has babyback ribs on sale for $1.99 lb.

Who the hell is J.J. Watt ???

Harbormaster has a pet goat


----------



## reeltimer

REELING 65 said:


> Cut the lawn and line trimmed.
> Washed both vehicles............


Hey you missed my yard Man!:dance:


----------



## tx-fisherdude

reeltimer said:


> Hey you missed my yard Man!:dance:


Hey he missed mine too


----------



## reeltimer

Who in the He77 watch's a wedding across the pond at 3am in tha morning!


----------



## Harbormaster

Bocephus said:


> Harbormaster has a pet goat


Half gote...no mess!


----------



## roundman

wind, wind and more wind,whats the phone #, lol,


----------



## 100 FATHOMS

And no rain.


----------



## iridered2003

100 FATHOMS said:


> And no rain.


it rained here last night:help::help::help::help:


----------



## 100 FATHOMS

I call FOUL! If you got rain then that's not a Whiiiiiine!


----------



## iridered2003

we dont need any rain.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

100 FATHOMS said:


> And no rain.


My water bill was $110 this month.


----------



## shorty70

!


----------



## Pasadena1944

iridered2003 said:


> it rained here last night:help::help::help::help:


Did your copper get wet?


----------



## Pasadena1944

Blk Jck 224 said:


> My water bill was $110 this month.


Fill your pool using the neighbors hose....


----------



## Bill Fisher

just went 3 days w/o power and couldn't whine!........









:hairout: :hairout: :hairout: :hairout: :hairout: :hairout: :hairout: :hairout: :hairout:.............

call the waaaaaaaahmbulance!!!!!!


----------



## reeltimer

must be the rolling blackout's,brownout's or wind driven fire!


----------



## reeltimer

Blk Jck 224 said:


> My water bill was $110 this month.


Quit peeing in your hottub!:rotfl:


----------



## Bill Fisher

reeltimer said:


> must be the rolling blackout's,brownout's or wind driven fire!


tuesday's storm......220 sumpin' dead....... :hairout:

more than 150 tornadoes were reported...... one twister may have traveled the 60 miles


----------



## Harbormaster

http://www.wlbt.com/Global/story.asp?S=14527705


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

SEE THIS POST...
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=340323


----------



## Bill Fisher

*Litterbug Alert!........*



JOHNNY QUEST said:


> SEE THIS POST...
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=340323


"Danno!,..... we need to a waaaaaaahmbulance over to 
this thread right away!"








:slimer:


----------



## tx-fisherdude

reeltimer said:


> Who in the He77 watch's a wedding across the pond at 3am in tha morning!


My wife :headknock


----------



## tx-fisherdude

Bill Fisher said:


> just went 3 days w/o power and couldn't whine!........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hairout: :hairout: :hairout: :hairout: :hairout: :hairout: :hairout:.............
> 
> call the waaaaaaaahmbulance!!!!!!


Feel better now :slimer::slimer:


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Pasadena1944 said:


> Fill your pool using the neighbors hose....


My neighbor is a retired HPD officer, has a lot of guns, & is one hail of a shot. hwell:


----------



## Pasadena1944

Blk Jck 224 said:


> My neighbor is a retired HPD officer, has a lot of guns, & is one hail of a shot. hwell:


Use a different neighbors hose then...

????? my brother in law is a retired Houston PO and lives in Pearland...I wonder????


----------



## sweenyite

It won't rain!


----------



## REELING 65

The ground is cracking.


----------



## 100 FATHOMS

My water line broke due to the ground drying out. Luckily it broke before it got to the meter. MUD problem not mine, and my yard is getting watered.


----------



## REELING 65

...and the grass is getting greener.


----------



## Cody C

Howdy!


----------



## Cody C

We had our last Aggie Anglers Tournament on Somerville today. I had a spot that we pulled 20+lbs off of Thursday night. Went back this morning and proceeded to catch dang white bass and hybrids on every cast! I couldn't get a bait through them to the large mouth! My partner and I landed around 100 whites and hybrids today. We were catching them on EVERYTHING! but the guys trolling weren't having the same luck we were having. They are shalllow early for the shad spawn.


----------



## Cody C

Well Guys,


----------



## Cody C

I'm bored on a saturday


----------



## Cody C

night. 3000


----------



## Cody C

here we come!!!!


----------



## Cody C

I'm already bored...


----------



## Cody C

28


----------



## Cody C

27


----------



## Cody C

26


----------



## Cody C

to go...


----------



## Cody C

24


----------



## Cody C

23


----------



## Cody C

22


----------



## Cody C

Are there enough guides on Lake Fork? There are so many for one small lake!


----------



## Cody C

Somehow or another, apparently my manual jackplate came loose enough to slide down a little. Lost about 6 mph!


----------



## Cody C

Resulted in less bow lift which made running in this wind stink!


----------



## Cody C

17


----------



## Cody C

If you buy any strike king hard baits, you have to replace the hooks before using them, they are junk


----------



## Cody C

15


----------



## Cody C

oh and I had to wake up at 5 for my tourney, well my roommate and his friends came home drunk and loud as hell at 4!!! I lost an HOUR sleep!


----------



## Cody C

Almost there!


----------



## Melon

After this post whoever post is gay! lmao!


----------



## Cody C

12


----------



## Cody C

Ok, that was a low blow... your post hadnt loaded up yet! :slimer:


----------



## Cody C

Why are you in invisible mode Melon? Scrrred?


----------



## Cody C

Why do women get all dressed up to work out inside?


----------



## Cody C

7


----------



## Cody C

6


----------



## Cody C

5


----------



## Cody C

4


----------



## Cody C

3


----------



## Cody C

Almost!!!


----------



## Cody C

1!


----------



## Cody C

3000!


----------



## Whiskey Girl

BAMMM!! . . . wg


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

Freakin' hilarious, congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## iridered2003

Cody C said:


> 5


is this your age?


----------



## shorty70

iridered2003 said:


> is this your age?


LOLL


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Off to Lowes for a new pressure washer hose.


----------



## REELING 65

Cody C said:


> 3000!


Congrats! :cheers:


----------



## 100 FATHOMS

Wow so much effort for such a small return.


----------



## juanpescado

Pure entertainment


----------



## juanpescado




----------



## Cody C




----------



## Barefoot Boy

This thread is too long.


----------



## juanpescado

Barefoot Boy said:


> This thread is too long.


This thread has become whine free, just thought i'd let ya know....


----------



## Bill Fisher

Barefoot Boy said:


> This thread is too long.


in dog years maybe......


----------



## BadBob

I drank a lot of beer today


----------



## T_Sebastian

This margarita mix is too strong, i cant taste the tequila!


----------



## poco jim

BadBob said:


> I drank a lot of beer today


 X2, anybody got a cigarette. Been almost 4 months and I would really like one


----------



## Barefoot Boy

juanpescado said:


> This thread has become whine free, just thought i'd let ya know....


That WAS my whine!


----------



## Haute Pursuit

WaaWaaWaaaaa.. How come y'all won't give Osama Obama credit for killing his brother???


----------



## sweenyite

Osama is dead and I didn't get to pull the trigger! Wahhhhhhh!!!! (But I'm still happy he's a dead sunofabeech!)


----------



## iridered2003

sweenyite said:


> Osama is dead and I didn't get to pull the trigger! Wahhhhhhh!!!! (But I'm still happy he's a dead sunofabeech!)


X2


----------



## 9121SS

It's Monday, I'm at work and I don't like it!


----------



## 100 FATHOMS

Obummer is going to ride Bin Laden's killing to reelection.


----------



## Roger

100 FATHOMS said:


> Obummer is going to ride Bin Laden's killing to reelection.


Yep, he's gonna milk this for all its worth........


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Those fresh grilled jalapenos I had with my burger last night are much hotter this morning...Jus Sayin.


----------



## Long Pole

Now we have to listen to HP brag about some high school nerd giving out ridiculous draft grades...Woohoo!!


----------



## Gilbert

the only team that had a worse draft than the texans was the titans. omg.


----------



## Privateer

word


----------



## spurgersalty

Privateer said:


> word


Ninja pleeeaaassseee??


----------



## spurgersalty

Cigarettes jumped 2.75$ a pack at the Chevron Express Mart at Spurlock road in Port Anus, they're killing me 2 different ways now!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Gilbert said:


> the only team that had a worse draft than the texans was the titans. omg.


Gilbert and Long Pole are swordfighters!


----------



## Harbormaster

Haute Pursuit said:


> Gilbert and Long Pole are swordfighters!


Yeah...I bought a ticket too!

Where were you yesterdy?


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Harbormaster said:


> Yeah...I bought a ticket too!
> 
> Where were you yesterdy?


I was refereeing a dog fighting match...


----------



## iridered2003

OBAMA's dead,cry me a river. sorry i meant osama or how ever you spell it


----------



## Harbormaster

Haute Pursuit said:


> I was refereeing a dog fighting match...


I must've missed it...where was the chihuahua? That's some good lookin scrub mutts Hautie! 

You been drinking Park's punch? :rotfl:


----------



## iridered2003

somebody stole my brass prop. $2000 reward for info


----------



## Privateer

here's my whine...given enough time, dis tread always turns ghey? y dat?


----------



## Long Pole

spurgersalty said:


> Cigarettes jumped 2.75$ a pack at the Chevron Express Mart at Spurlock road in Port Anus, they're killing me 2 different ways now!!


*** are you smokin?

I can barely get a pack of ziggie zaggies for dat kinda paper!!


----------



## Privateer

yup...cheaper to roll you blunt in a Hamilton...


----------



## Harbormaster

Privateer said:


> yup...cheaper to roll you blunt in a Hamilton...


Huh?


----------



## Privateer

$10.00 dollar bill 'yo...


----------



## Long Pole

Privateer said:


> $10.00 dollar bill 'yo...


I got 5 on it...


----------



## spurgersalty

Long Pole said:


> *** are you smokin?
> 
> I can barely get a pack of ziggie zaggies for dat kinda paper!!


Nooooooo:headknock

They JUMPED 2.75 up to 7.35 for Marlboro light 72's.

They were 4.60 a pack.

Oh can't roll my own anymore. They now do hair folicle drug testing at work.

Another whine.


----------



## Long Pole

spurgersalty said:


> Nooooooo:headknock
> 
> They JUMPED 2.75 up to 7.35 for Marlboro light 72's.
> 
> They were 4.60 a pack.
> 
> Oh can't roll my own anymore. They now do hair folicle drug testing at work.
> 
> Another whine.


Did they jump up Lights too? 

Might be deciding between cigs and gas this week. I've got half a pack and half a tank as of now.


----------



## spurgersalty

In my area they went up. that's what i was asking in another thread was whether they went up where yall at also?


----------



## 100 FATHOMS

How am I supposed to grow seedless watermelons?


----------



## Blk Jck 224

What do you say when you are talking to God & he sneezes?


----------



## Shakedown282

Blk Jck 224 said:


> What do you say when you are talking to God & he sneezes?


 goesintight


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Why in the hail are weiners sold in 10 packs, when hot dog buns are sold in 8 packs? :headknock


----------



## Life Aquatic

Can't stand those commercial trout line fisherman. So wonder why there's no trout left in the bay. I blame all the trout lines.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

If we're not supposed to drink & drive, why do they even build parking lots at bars in the first place. :brew:


----------



## Cody C

Blk Jck 224 said:


> If we're not supposed to drink & drive, why do they even build parking lots at bars in the first place. :brew:


Why do convenient stores have tall boys right next to the register if they aren't for the ride home:brew:


----------



## Cody C

Then all those mothers had to go get MAD D...


----------



## Blk Jck 224

I know one of the co-founders of DAMM...Drunks Against Mad Mothers.


----------



## Category6

*Attention Night Fishing Kayakers!!!*

If you are fishing out of your kayaks at night with NO LIGHTS of any kind, and I know a lot of you are because I've almost run over you several times lately around the causeway, YOU ARE STUPID AND WILL SOON BE DEAD! I guess you think we all have ultra-sensitive radar or night vision thermal imaging systems huh? Idiots!


----------



## BadBob

Cody C said:


> Why do convenient stores have tall boys right next to the register if they aren't for the ride home:brew:


well thats what them aggies told me they was for :brew:


----------



## 9121SS

That's not a real smart thing to do.


----------



## BullyARed

Post this warning on www.texaskayakfisherman.com.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

call TPWD local warden and report them for no night light and that they are a hazard, maybe after a few of them get the hint , the word will spread.


----------



## Dawg

I almost took 2 out that were anchored in between 2 channel markers blocking the channel at night,barely saw them. I slowed down & told them they need lights on their kayaks & I could have run over them especially parked in the middle of the channel. They had a few pleasant word for me.


----------



## reeltimer

Brass monkey!


----------



## 100 FATHOMS

Why is it so cold?


----------



## TXXpress

I guess I'm not the only one that has a problem with kayaks with no lights at night. I can't believe people can be that stupid. Darwin at work?


----------



## Blk Jck 224

100 FATHOMS said:


> Why is it so cold?


Global Warming.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Category5 said:


> YOU ARE STUPID AND WILL SOON BE DEAD! Idiots!


I hope your prediction is wrong...Jus Sayin. hwell:


----------



## wadefisher_migas

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I hope your prediction is wrong...Jus Sayin. hwell:


I agree


----------



## fangard

Stupid and illegal.


----------



## Johnboat

*It is illegal*

They make and sell battery powered red/green and white lights for kayaks, canoes, small sailboats, etc.

The problem is that the wardens usually are not there at dark times to catch them with no lights.


----------



## InfamousJ

just about anyone without a single clue can buy a kayak and go fish... a little harder to buy a boat, you usually have to have a more significant amount of money, and registrations, etc..


----------



## flounder boy

*Safety*

I have been yakkin for years and would not think of going out at night with out a light, especially in the open bay. As for lumping all yakkers in the same category as the rocket scientists encountered by cat 5, thats just not smart. It's always nice to see the KEYBOARD COWBOYS come out and play. Now grab some popcorn and watch!:headknock


----------



## Long Pole

All the Yakers with no lights are gonna DIE!!


----------



## Long Pole

The same goes for waders day or night...strap the strobe to the cranium for all to see. :cop:


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

Long Pole said:


> All the Yakers with no lights are gonna DIE!!


because they didn't properly display the American flag?


----------



## Long Pole

osoobsessed said:


> because they didn't properly display the American flag?


Maybe...

But first, me and my bad *** boat that's flying across the bay at 47mphs in pitch black darkness are gonna give them a warning fly-by. Then on the return if still no light, the lesson will be taught. 

I refuse to be outfished by someone in a plastec canoe. I have 90 dogpower pushing this sled and i'll be damned if they cross my path w/ no light.

Plus they took my honey hole last week. :headknock


----------



## Bull Red

When's the next rod riot? I need some new sticks.


----------



## txgirl1722

Bull Red said:


> When's the next rod riot? I need some new sticks.


Here's mine!


----------



## waterspout

you really should get those eyes corrected,,

short sticks? 

and who keeps running into the door? lol


----------



## Gilbert

who would want to fish with rods with crooked eyes? :spineyes:


----------



## fangard

flounder boy said:


> I have been yakkin for years and would not think of going out at night with out a light, especially in the open bay. As for lumping all yakkers in the same category as the rocket scientists encountered by cat 5, thats just not smart. It's always nice to see the KEYBOARD COWBOYS come out and play. Now grab some popcorn and watch!:headknock


In all fairness to Cat 5, he did specify that this thread was for night kayakers that don't use lights, not all kayakers.


----------



## Life Aquatic

yakety yak...


----------



## Bill Fisher

slam that tailgate on'em..... maybe that'll fix'em


----------



## workn2huntnfish

I have a question regarding this thread. When I went to the TP&W site, I came across this:

*Manually Driven Vessels when Paddled, Poled, Oared or Windblown*


A sailing vessel of less than 20 meters (65.6 ft.), while underway shall exhibit sidelights and a sternlight which may be combined in one lantern carried at or near the top of the mast where it can best be seen.
A sailing vessel of less than 7 meters (23 ft.) shall, if practicable, exhibit the sidelights and a sternlight, or shall exhibit at least one bright light, lantern or flashlight from sunset to sunrise when not at dock.
All other manually driven vessels may exhibit sidelights and a sternlight, or shall exhibit at least one bright light, lantern, or flashlight from sunset to sunrise when not at dock. *In vessels of less than 12 meters (39.4 feet), white lights shall be visible at a distance of at least two (2) miles.* Colored lights shall be visible at a distance of at least one (1) mile. "Visible" when applied to lights, means visible on dark nights with clear atmosphere.
I can only imagine how big the flashlight must be to be visible for a minimum of 2 miles. That is a long way. This sounds crazy.


----------



## spurgersalty

I think they're talking open water clear conditions. You'd be amazed at how far one of those little lights can be seen. 


Kinda like eaves dropping on people a mile or more on a calm winter night. Or so I've heard


----------



## txgoddess

I'm sick of eating grilled chicken salads.


----------



## Long Pole

Why can't Shimano send me the right dang gears!!

Maybe I should just wait til the Fishing Show....


----------



## txgirl1722

waterspout said:


> you really should get those eyes corrected,,
> 
> short sticks?
> 
> and who keeps running into the door? lol


they are supposed to be like that! and dadgum kids keep running into the door. I did get the black marks off. geez...making fun of my eyes and height.

you ain't right!

a 2cooler makes these rods.... Jiggin Rods! ABZ400 is his name.


----------



## rlw

I like women with crooked eyes, they like short stix!!!


----------



## Category6

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I hope your prediction is wrong...Jus Sayin. hwell:


I _hope _I'm wrong too, but I fear I'm not, especially as the weather starts to get better and the boat traffic increases. However, if they keep running around with no lights (and the causeway area is particularly bad due to the causeway lights creating a backdrop of light areas and shadows) then there will be a major accident, and I would hate to be involved in it on the kayak side OR the power boat side! It will be a miracle if it isn't a fatality.


----------



## txgirl1722

txgoddess said:


> I'm sick of eating grilled chicken salads.


me too


----------



## Bull Red

txgirl1722 said:


> Here's mine!


 Did you get those for trolling?


----------



## txgoddess

txgirl1722 said:


> me too


I was born 350 years too late. I'd have been one hot mama in Rubens' time.


----------



## Long Pole

Can't eat it if you don't buy it.


----------



## txgirl1722

Bull Red said:


> Did you get those for trolling?


what do you mean "trolling"? like trolling behind the boat? or trolling this forum?

they are for jigging cuz I'm a snapper queen!!


----------



## Long Pole

Category5 said:


> I _hope _I'm wrong too, but I fear I'm not, especially as the weather starts to get better and the boat traffic increases. However, if they keep running around with no lights (and the causeway area is particularly bad due to the causeway lights creating a backdrop of light areas and shadows) then there will be a major accident, and I would hate to be involved in it on the kayak side OR the power boat side! It will be a miracle if it isn't a fatality.


Maybe you should slow down if you are confused by the backdrop of lights and not knowing where they are exactly coming from. Who runs so fast at night that they can't see/stop 20' in front of them?


----------



## txgirl1722

txgoddess said:


> I was born 350 years too late. I'd have been one hot mama in Rubens' time.


I think she's rocking the beer gut! LOL


----------



## Long Pole

IBTL!


----------



## txgirl1722

rlw said:


> I like women with crooked eyes, they like short stix!!!


I never know which eye to look at! LMAO


----------



## txgirl1722

Long Pole said:


> IBTL!


IBTC! it's a committee...not a league.


----------



## Juan sin miedo

I am not that smart but I am not stupid enought to go out a night in a yak without lights. Good post Cat 5.


----------



## sofa king

T_Sebastian said:


> This margarita mix is too strong, i cant taste the tequila!


 try the new Osama drink, two shots and a splash of water,


----------



## cody p

I used to hate kayakers just for this but not a am one i do night fish but you can make a 360 light for $10 as i did. But in my mind idiots buy $30000 bay boats to i allmost hit a black boat one night in the icw.


----------



## osobrujo

InfamousJ said:


> just about anyone without a single clue can buy a kayak and go fish... a little harder to buy a boat, you usually have to have a more significant amount of money, and registrations, etc..


More money and bigger boats doesn't make you smarter...
Ask the guys that wound up on the Jetties. 

Anyone who takes a vessel out on the water without proper lights is ignorant and or stupid, especially if you have been told/warned.

Anyone who* intentionally* goes out without lights is probably up to no good and trying not to be seen, that's why you should report them, if not for safety reasons.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

cody p said:


> But in my mind idiots buy $30000 bay boats


Idiots HUH...What do you call fisherman that have $40,000 bay boats? You sound kinda jealous to me.


----------



## MEGABITE

I think you read it wrong. haha


----------



## Category6

Long Pole said:


> Maybe you should slow down if you are confused by the backdrop of lights and not knowing where they are exactly coming from. Who runs so fast at night that they can't see/stop 20' in front of them?


Maybe you should think before you post. My boat tops out at 35 knots, and even at that speed it only takes a second of looking at your chart plotter, when a yak is PADDLING INTO YOUR PATH, to nearly have a fatal accident. I'm trying to increase awareness to this issue for all parties.


----------



## cody p

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Idiots HUH...What do you call fisherman that have $40,000 bay boats? You sound kinda jealous to me.


Id love to have a nice boat but at 18 i dont need it my 14' flat bottom and 2 kayaks are just as good for me.


----------



## Long Pole

Category5 said:


> Maybe you should think before you post. My boat tops out at 35 knots, and even at that speed it only takes a second of looking at your chart plotter, when a yak is PADDLING INTO YOUR PATH, to nearly have a fatal accident. I'm trying to increase awareness to this issue for all parties.


At 40 mph, how can a yak paddle out in YOUR PATH when you look away for only "a second" without being seen before? Maybe you shouldn't motor into his path. Pedestrians first.

P.S. It's not YOUR WATER!


----------



## Category6

Long Pole said:


> At 40 mph, how can a yak paddle out in YOUR PATH when you look away for only "a second" without being seen before? Maybe you shouldn't motor into his path. Pedestrians first.
> 
> P.S. It's not YOUR WATER!


I'm thinking you're just trying to instigate something here, but regardless you are a douche. If you believe what you say, then maybe you should try running about at night in a yak with no lights in boat lanes and just see what happens. Maybe you'll prove me wrong.


----------



## Long Pole

Category5 said:


> I'm thinking you're just trying to instigate something here, but regardless you are a douche. If you believe what you say, then maybe you should try running about at night in a yak with no lights in boat lanes and just see what happens. Maybe you'll prove me wrong.


Not really instigating anything but conversation and awareness.
If you have such a problem running over and trying to kill people, try paying attention and slow your *** down. Not everyone on the water reads 2cool and know the dangers of being on the water. Did you stop and politely inform the yakker of the mistake they had made or just fly-by and yell something ignorant then come cry about it.

One day I only hope I can paddle fast enough to cut-off a boat at 30-50 mph when they can't see anything and are looking down to send a text message...or whatever you are doing. I doubt it though, don't really have the arm flexibility to achieve such speeds. Next life maybe.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

Long Pole said:


> Not really instigating anything but conversation and awareness.
> If you have such a problem running over and trying to kill people, try paying attention and slow your *** down. Not everyone on the water reads 2cool and know the dangers of being on the water. Did you stop and politely inform the yakker of the mistake they had made or just fly-by and yell something ignorant then come cry about it.
> 
> *One day I only hope I can paddle fast enough to cut-off a boat at 30-50 mph when they can't see anything and are looking down to send a text message...or whatever you are doing. I doubt it though, don't really have the arm flexibility to achieve such speeds. Next life maybe*.


rookie.


----------



## Gilbert

I top out at 65mph tournament loaded in my kayak.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

Gilbert said:


> I top out at 65mph tournament loaded in my kayak.


yup...me too, except i have a 25hp on the back of my frenzy.


----------



## Timemachine

Long Pole...stop being a whinney little girl!! The Poster was just commenting on how easy a yakker could get hurt. I know at age 27 you are invincible and not subject to injury. 

But I'm a 58 yr old yakker and spend lots of time in my power boat too. Seen some dumb stuff and been to plenty of funerals of people who did dumb stuff.


----------



## cody p

Im goin to put a 150 etech on my yak i think i can catch Gilbert.


----------



## rlw

Dawg said:


> I almost took 2 out that were anchored in between 2 channel markers blocking the channel at night,barely saw them. I slowed down & told them they need lights on their kayaks & I could have run over them especially parked in the middle of the channel. They had a few pleasant word for me.


They're in a kayak at night in the channel and ur in a real boat trying to help and they had some choice words for ya? That just goes to show the intelligence of 'em, couple donuts 'round em and I bet they would change their tune.


----------



## MEGABITE

I think I'm going to put on all black clothes tonight and go bicycling on Westheimer.


----------



## poppadawg

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Idiots HUH...What do you call fisherman that have $40,000 bay boats? You sound kinda jealous to me.


A broke idiot?


----------



## Gilbert

osoobsessed said:


> yup...me too, except i have a 25hp on the back of my frenzy.


I'm thinking of getting a TM paddle to pick up some more speed and run shallower :work:


----------



## Timemachine

cody p said:


> Im goin to put a 150 etech on my yak i think i can catch Gilbert.


if your gonna catch Gilbert, lock up your Cheetos first..

..........no ....wait, THAT' SLOPOKE!!!

never mind


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

Gilbert said:


> I'm thinking of getting a TM paddle to pick up some more speed and run shallower :work:


don't forget a cavitation plate, Gilbert.


----------



## cody p

Timemachine said:


> if your gonna catch Gilbert, lock up your Cheetos first..
> 
> ..........no ....wait, THAT' SLOPOKE!!!
> 
> never mind


Where is SLOPOKE hes a yaker right he proly doesnt have lights.


----------



## Long Pole

Timemachine said:


> Long Pole...stop being a whinney little girl!! The Poster was just commenting on how easy a yakker could get hurt. I know at age 27 you are invincible and not subject to injury.
> 
> But I'm a 58 yr old yakker and spend lots of time in my power boat too. Seen some dumb stuff and been to plenty of funerals of people who did dumb stuff.


When did I say I was invisible? I was just providing a different view point. I'm not a yakker or power-boater but just see things from both sides. If it's dark outside you should slow down and be aware of the less educated or dumb people on the water.

With that said...guess I'll head back to the other thread.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

Long Pole said:


> One day I only hope I can paddle fast enough to cut-off a boat at 30-50 mph when they can't see anything and are looking down to send a text message...or whatever you are doing.


I really...REALLY think you're missing the point. I don't know if you're doing it on purpose just to argue or if you really don't get it. We're talking about a kayak in a high traffic area (like a major channel) after dark with NO lights and obviously...nobody can see them. Actually being a kayak really isn't even the point. If you're in ANY sort of small watercraft (especially a dark colored one) at night in a high traffic area with NO lights...you're an idiot. How in the world does the LEGAL boater traveling safely and properly thru this channel start getting flack from you? That's ridiculous.


----------



## Stuart

I guess that's where the age thing comes in. I don't depend on anyone watching out for me or having my back no matter what it is in life, even if they are "supposed to". Self preservation to the fullest extent possible.


----------



## chickenboy

you can't have enough lights at night

I yak alot and even in daylight I many times wonder if that coming boat sees me, as I wave my paddle frantically

Perhaps even a flag is even in order 

safety can't be underestimated, every time on the water - I learn something new

100 times the samething happens and then "bam" something totally unexpected happens

I was taking off my shirt once and my glasses got tangled in my shirt and like a slingshot my glasses sailed 10 feet out in the bay, blind as a bat - to make matters worse I drove home in a blinding rain storm


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

chickenboy said:


> I was taking off my shirt once and my glasses got tangled in my shirt and like a slingshot my glasses sailed 10 feet out in the bay, blind as a bat - to make matters worse I drove home in a blinding rain storm


HAHAHAHAAH....I'm not laughing AT you chickenboy...I've had a similar thing happen to me too, but it was on an ATV. Very frustrating!!


----------



## Category6

Long Pole said:


> When did I say I was invisible? I was just providing a different view point. I'm not a yakker or power-boater but just see things from both sides. If it's dark outside you should slow down and be aware of the less educated or dumb people on the water.
> 
> With that said...guess I'll head back to the other thread.


He said invincible actually, not invisible...douche.


----------



## Bill Fisher

another thread about speed-bumps.......

sad3sm

okay,.......... so it's night-time speed bumps,....... same thing



can we get a merge?.......

....... or at least some green nikes ........ maybe glow-in-the-dark green nikes???!!


----------



## Tiny

I need some people to fish in my Dad's memorial trout tournament coming up next weekend on the 14th.. 

Also... just asking, but why is there a tournament being held out of Galveston County benefitting Brazoria County?? Just Asking??


----------



## chickenboy

just clicked in my pee brain, here is everyone's solution
http://shop.chickenboylures.com/Electronic-Flasher-LED-Fishing-Light-Qty-2-elec1.htm

those are battery operated, the other LED's are water activated and if you clipped them to your hat you would have to have your head underwater to make them work - which would defeat the purpose *for some*

*check out the 3rd video in the link below*

http://chickenboylures.com/Videos-Electronic_Lures.html


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

I read most of this so I get to up my thread count.

btw, I am thinking about getting a yak so I now know it needs lights. maybe a solar light like the ones in my yard...


----------



## 9121SS

Just get one of these!


----------



## Long Pole

Category5 said:


> He said invincible actually, not invisible...douche.


Nice catch there Capt. Obvious...

Is douche the only bad name you can call me? I know 5 yr olds who talk tougher than that.


----------



## Long Pole

The1ThatGotAway said:


> I read most of this so I get to up my thread count.
> 
> btw, I am thinking about getting a yak so I now know it needs lights. maybe a solar light like the ones in my yard...


Whatever you do...don't get in the water. Cat 5 will kill you.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

poppadawg said:


> A broke idiot?


A bread winning old lady! :wink:


----------



## 100 FATHOMS

How many burger joints does the Seabrook area need?


----------



## Gilbert

there are a lot of fatass's in seabrook.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

Blk Jck 224 said:


> A bread winning old lady! :wink:


mine just got her CPA.....i sent her a pic of a new Mosca with "my CPA bought this for me" photochopped on the side.....she DID NOT find it funny at all..... 

i still have my Frenzy though.


----------



## poppadawg

Blk Jck 224 said:


> A bread winning old lady! :wink:


Uhg- I literally missed the boat on that one. On the bright side tho, she doesn't cook and likes to spend money on ***** we don't need


----------



## devil1824

Way too many fat people EVERYWHERE! Close down all fast food!


----------



## Gilbert

yeah, another merge.


----------



## Long Pole

Gilbert said:


> yeah, another merge.


I seen that coming...


----------



## DANO

I need a paddling/stationary night light setup for my Kayak.


----------



## iridered2003

DANO said:


> I need a paddling/stationary night light setup for my Kayak.


i'll paddle you ,BIG BOY:an6::an6::an6:


----------



## Long Pole

DANO said:


> I need a paddling/stationary night light setup for my Kayak.


Not if everybody else would watch out instead of marking top secret holes as they pass other people fishing.


----------



## DANO

iridered2003 said:


> i'll paddle you ,BIG BOY:an6::an6::an6:


LOL, grab your jaw, shake it a little then push hard. That should get the slack out of it,...


----------



## Shakedown282

Im fairly new to this board, but was wondering why the kayak moved into this thread


----------



## iridered2003

Shakedown282 said:


> Im fairly new to this board, but was wondering why the kayak moved into this thread


you just dont understand, do you?


----------



## DANO

Shakedown282 said:


> Im fairly new to this board, but was wondering why the kayak moved into this thread


it was moved due to whining.


----------



## osobrujo

osoobsessed said:


> mine just got her CPA.....i sent her a pic of a new Mosca with "my CPA bought this for me" photochopped on the side.....she DID NOT find it funny at all.....
> 
> i still have my Frenzy though.


I'm surprised she didn't give you a picture of your Frenzy photoshopped with "This is all Valero got ME!"


----------



## Long Pole

Shakedown282 said:


> Im fairly new to this board, but was wondering why the kayak moved into this thread


Not sure...

Start a new thread to figure out why.


----------



## Shakedown282

Long Pole said:


> Not sure...
> 
> Start a new thread to figure out why.


 Thanks but I think I'll pass on that one.


----------



## iridered2003

Gilbert said:


> there are a lot of fatass's in seabrook.


and a few meth heads


----------



## BadBob

hey lets at least stay on topic here


----------



## reelthreat

iridered2003 said:


> and a few meth heads


When did you move to seabrook?

:slimer:


----------



## Gilbert

merge merge merge




oh wait.


----------



## Life Aquatic

I knew that yakety yak thread was in the dark.


----------



## offshorefanatic

Ok yakkers use your head. I yak but I dont do it at night in the middle of the galveston ship channel without a light! So next time I leave the docks to head offshore in my cat at 5am and I see a yakker in the middle of the channel I am gonna have a little fun at your expense! I am not gonna stop and politely tell you how stupid you are.....If you think its safe to go out at night w/o a light then there is no reasoning with you from the get go.


----------



## Life Aquatic

Why be polite? Why not just denigrate them? Blast 'em with your horn and a spotlight like a driver coming at you the wrong way on a one way street.


----------



## tdebo_713

offshorefanatic said:


> Ok yakkers use your head. I yak but I dont do it at night in the middle of the galveston ship channel without a light! So next time I leave the docks to head offshore in my cat at 5am and I see a yakker in the middle of the channel I am gonna have a little fun at your expense! *I am not gonna stop and politely tell you how stupid you are*.....If you think its safe to go out at night w/o a light then there is no reasoning with you from the get go.


So how you plan on teaching them a lesson if you're not gonna stop and tell them how stupid they are:question::question::question:


----------



## offshorefanatic

tdebo_713 said:


> So how you plan on teaching them a lesson if you're not gonna stop and tell them how stupid they are:question::question::question:


I never said I was gonna teach them a lesson. If theyre stupid enough to do it in the first place then I am sure their learning abilities are not very good. I said I was gonna have a little fun at their expense.


----------



## tdebo_713

offshorefanatic said:


> I never said I was gonna teach them a lesson. If theyre stupid enough to do it in the first place then I am sure their learning abilities are not very good. I said I was gonna have a little fun at their expense.


Son of a... I hate it when I'm wrong:headknocksad4sm:headknocksad4sm


----------



## Blk Jck 224

offshorefanatic said:


> I said I was gonna have a little fun at their expense.


So...You plan on stopping to perform a little stand up comedy for them? If it will be at their expense, what are you planning to charge them? How will they be able to pay if they left their wallets in the truck? Do you do any vintage George Carlin? Will there be silly jokes like, "What did the sea cat say to the kayak?" Would intimidating yackers make you feel like a tough guy? Do you have little big man syndrome? Do you have answers to any of these questions? :tongue:


----------



## offshorefanatic

Blk Jck 224 said:


> So...You plan on stopping to perform a little stand up comedy for them? If it will be at their expense, what are you planning to charge them? How will they be able to pay if they left their wallets in the truck? Do you do any vintage George Carlin? Will there be silly jokes like, "What did the sea cat say to the kayak?" Would intimidating yackers make you feel like a tough guy? Do you have little big man syndrome? Do you have answers to any of these questions? :tongue:


ok you got me.
The plan is to perform stand up comedy that is so bad, that they would jump outta the yak and swim for shore. Leaving me with a free yak. And yeah at 6'5 the little man syndrome has set in.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

offshorefanatic said:


> ok you got me.
> The plan is to perform stand up comedy that is so bad, that they would jump outta the yak and swim for shore. Leaving me with a free yak. And yeah at 6'5 the little man syndrome has set in.


LOL...:rotfl:


----------



## tdebo_713

*WAAAAAAAWAAAAAAAAAWAAAAAAAAAAA*

THEY TOOK MY DIXIE CHICKS OFF THE RADIO FOR SPEAKING THEIR MINDS AND DESTROYED THEIR CAREERS


----------



## roundman

the wind changed directions but still blowin its *** off, *WAAAAAAAWAAAAAAAAAWAAAAAAAAAAA*


----------



## Bocephus




----------



## essayons75

You losers!


----------



## 100 FATHOMS

I don't know where to go. This whine board or the yak whine board.


----------



## Privateer

100 FATHOMS said:


> I don't know where to go. This whine board or the yak whine board.


 sit still... It'll be here in a minute...


----------



## Jamie_Lee

I just wanted to stop by and whine about all you dang whiners!


----------



## cfred

I was going to post a new thread but I figured it would end up here anyway so I thought I would cut out the middle man.


----------



## patwilson

lmao............


----------



## Cody C

Howdy!


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

*Wind*

I am whining about the dang wind amongst other things...

I'm starting to hate the wind. I need to find a hobby that isn't dependent on the weather.

Oh, and I'm out of ice-cream tonight, that really pee's me off.

I got a splinter in my finger today.

My toenails need trimmed and my dang back is too sore to bend over and do it.

My right rotator cuff still hurts like crazy but at least I can wipe with my right hand now.


----------



## TexasFlats

The1ThatGotAway said:


> I am whining about the dang wind amongst other things...
> 
> I'm starting to hate the wind. I need to find a hobby that isn't dependent on the weather.
> 
> Oh, and I'm out of ice-cream tonight, that really pee's me off.
> 
> I got a splinter in my finger today.
> 
> My toenails need trimmed and my dang back is too sore to bend over and do it.
> 
> My right rotator cuff still hurts like crazy but *at least I can wipe with my right hand now.*


No matter what happens, at least they can't take that away from you....


----------



## TIMBOv2

How y'all durin? How y'all mama durin? GOOD? ite den y'all habba goodern.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

osobrujo said:


> I'm surprised she didn't give you a picture of your Frenzy photoshopped with "This is all Valero got ME!"


 touche Carlitos! :slimer:


----------



## OxbowOutfitters

I just had to whine about all you Women.. they sure didnt build em like you when I was growin up.
.Or I wouldnt have had my head under the hood of a Racecar..
Waaaaaaaaaaaaaa 



Jamie_Lee said:


> I just wanted to stop by and whine about all you dang whiners!


----------



## 100 FATHOMS

Why would someone take perfectly good grilled fish and put it in a taco with some fancy mayo and slaw?


----------



## waterspout

aint been here lately but I had to *BURP!*


----------



## BadBob

havent fished in several weeks


----------



## 100 FATHOMS

I can't get the wife out of the house so I can change the locks!


----------



## Privateer

100 FATHOMS said:


> I can't get the wife out of the house so I can change the locks!


wait for her to leave with me...er...I mean her boyfriend...then change them


----------



## Blk Jck 224

100 FATHOMS said:


> I can't get the wife out of the house so I can change the locks!


Did she get too thick from Chee-Tos & Ding Dongs to be able to fit through the doorway?


----------



## 100 FATHOMS

She decided to go for a walk, but she took the dog........I like that dog.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

I yakked once on a cruiseship...


----------



## TexasFlats

I cruised once on a spaceship...


----------



## tdebo_713

Humpty-Dumpty was pushed!!! He just didn't fall off that wall!!! Where's the justice??? Someone needs to pay!!!


----------



## txgoddess

tdebo_713 said:


> Humpty-Dumpty was pushed!!! He just didn't fall off that wall!!! Where's the justice??? Someone needs to pay!!!


And I need to see pictures! Otherwise, the rest of the eggs will think we're just bowing down to them!


----------



## tdebo_713

txgoddess said:


> And I need to see pictures! Otherwise, the rest of the eggs will think we're just bowing down to them!




Don't ask how I came into possession of this evidince. I will never reveal my source

A non-profit organization has shirts for sale to help raise money towards a reward for information that leads to the arrest and conviction of that egg with the pitchfork


----------



## txgoddess

tdebo_713 said:


> Don't ask how I came into possession of this evidince. I will never reveal my source
> 
> A non-profit organization has shirts for sale to help raise money towards a reward for information that leads to the arrest and conviction of that egg with the pitchfork


It's photoshopped. I don't believe it. He's probably not even cracked.


----------



## tdebo_713

Not cracked huh???? Are you a believer yet???


----------



## txgoddess

tdebo_713 said:


> Not cracked huh???? Are you a believer yet???


Nope. you're just showin' me what The Man wants me to see.


----------



## tdebo_713

txgoddess said:


> Nope. you're just showin' me what The Man wants me to see.


All I can tell ya is to pick yourself up a copy of this book. Very interesting read and it might just change your views on what really went down!!!


----------



## Bill Fisher

TexasFlats said:


> I cruised once on a spaceship...


far out!...........

i got spaced-out once on a cruise ship........ :ac550:


----------



## TexasFlats

Ahhh, Jamaica.....


----------



## Bill Fisher

TexasFlats said:


> Ahhh, Jamaica.....


ahhhh, Jamaican........... last time i smoked that stuff they found me on top of the sears tower trying to build a nest


----------



## FREON

3199


----------



## T_Sebastian

3200


----------



## Bill Fisher

3333 get's a greenie...........

or maybe not


----------



## Bill Fisher

maybe 3456 instead........


----------



## 100 FATHOMS

Dang it,it's dead calm flat and I can't sneak out to go fishing.


----------



## DANO

the 80's were great,...


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

just want to whine about the guy that cut off our drift....and with 49mph winds that day, it didn't take us long to get right up on him, even though we were there first....

best part was we caught fish all the way up to his boat, they didn't catch squat...

ok, whine over.


----------



## roundman

how long do i have to wait on my chl? geeze i sent all the **** in 4 months ago


----------



## txgirl1722

Whah....It's only Thursday!


----------



## Blk Jck 224

*POC Troutman*








Registered Users-pm+
Join Date: Jul 13 2009
Location: Houston/POC
Age: 28
Posts: 2,400 
Rep Power: 21474862

Quote:

i made my first payment on my truck 3 days before it got stolen... and never recovered! 


I had to cross post this. You have been whining about that stolen truck for years. LOL  :tongue:


----------



## roundman

Blk Jck 224 said:


> *POC Troutman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Registered Users-pm+
> Join Date: Jul 13 2009
> Location: Houston/POC
> Age: 28
> Posts: 2,400
> Rep Power: 21474862
> 
> Quote:
> 
> i made my first payment on my truck 3 days before it got stolen... and never recovered!
> 
> 
> I had to cross post this. You have been whining about that stolen truck for years. LOL  :tongue:


 congrats on 7000  :work:


----------



## Haute Pursuit

I lost 3 pounds but I was kind of dizzy when I got up after sitting there for that long...


----------



## WilliamH

Ryan Newman. sad2sm


----------



## Mont

I hope that bastig that stole my Magnum deer feeder this week enjoys his bad Karma. I hate thieves.


----------



## iridered2003

Mont said:


> I hope that bastig that stole my Magnum deer feeder this week enjoys his bad Karma. I hate thieves.


hopefully it will blow up in his face the first time he fires it,LMFAO:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## rlw

Haute Pursuit said:


> I lost 3 pounds but I was kind of dizzy when I got up after sitting there for that long...


DDDDDDDDOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDD TMI!!!!!!!!!

Taco Bell is a biotch aint it!


----------



## 100 FATHOMS

I don't have a Taco Bell near me.


----------



## Life Aquatic

Its lunch time...lets see what my wife packed for me today...

Ham & cheese sandwich, apple slices, a baggie of triscuits....and bonus. There's a chocolate in there too. She does love me.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

I've been the statue this week. Perhaps next week I can be the pigeon.


----------



## Long Pole

Why does everyone think my wife is sleeping with everyone but me?


----------



## Gilbert

I don't know but she sure smelled nice this morning.


----------



## Long Pole

Gilbert said:


> I don't know but she sure smelled nice this morning.


She usually showers after the dirty work...

Guess the mailman beat you.


----------



## Gilbert

there was a line at the door when I left.


----------



## waterspout

what sarks is, I can't come to work tomorrow... dang vacations days!


----------



## Long Pole

Good, hopefully the tip jar will be full when I get home.


----------



## txgirl1722

waterspout said:


> what sarks is, I can't come to work tomorrow... dang vacations days!


You poor thing! puhhleese


----------



## waterspout

txgirl1722 said:


> You poor thing! puhhleese


yep,, bay is suppose to be smooth all weekend. think I'll go get some of that foreign oil refined at BP and go pollute the bay and burn grass flats! :brew::brew::brew:  watch out wade fisherman I can't see you when I can't even see to drive through my beer goggles!:brew:


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Can you still be considered a flyfisherman if you don't have any G loomis, Orvis, Cabelas or Columbia gear??? Do you have to be holding or wearing all of it at the same time?


----------



## waterspout

nope,, and you must carry one of those cute little wooden nets and wear the long brim cap/hat!!


SOB at the marina won't save me my three dozen croaker... said first come first serve.. and guides are the only ones allowed to reserve. I hate them, I'll never launch there again!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224

My sole purpose in life is to serve as a warning to others.


----------



## Bobby

Blk Jck 224 said:


> My sole purpose in life is to serve as a warning to others.


That can be taken in so many different ways.


----------



## Life Aquatic

I'm disappointed that squirrels aren't required to have TX numbers and a 360 degree white light visible from 30 minutes before dark until 30 minutes after sunrise.

I'm telling you right now - a squirrel is going to die before changes are made!


----------



## iridered2003

Life Aquatic said:


> I'm disappointed that squirrels aren't required to have TX numbers and a 360 degree white light visible from 30 minutes before dark until 30 minutes after sunrise.
> 
> I'm telling you right now - a squirrel is going to die before changes are made!


eat each one that dies


----------



## devil1824

Eating squirrel is taboo.


----------



## Life Aquatic

Squirrels are kayak deck ornaments, not FOOD!


----------



## Bill Fisher

my oil fliter and i are having issues.............

anyone know a good divorce attorney?


----------



## Life Aquatic

I don't know. Is your filter cheating on you again?


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Life Aquatic said:


> I don't know. Is your filter cheating on you again?


Must be dripping in the driveway...


----------



## InfamousJ

*City of Houston drainage fee*

Isn't that a nice little gem of a tax on us that have large yards. Impervious surface is now taxable, and I guarantee you they will not stop at 3.2c a sq ft.

So, property tax, and now drainage tax. Think I will cement my entire yard. I need car and boat parking anyways.

says we voted on this Nov. 2, 2010... didn't even know it existed until this letter informing me of my future obligations...

dang liberals


----------



## gray gost

me too!!! old big yard with open ditch. ditch never been touched by city in 40 years.


----------



## wish2fish

Impervious means 
a : not allowing entrance or passage : impenetrable <a coat impervious to rain>

I don't see how having a large yard has anything to do with this. You concrete the whole thing then sure, get ready to pay some tax.

Am I missing something?


----------



## InfamousJ

yea, I was backwards.. brain fart... so now we get taxed on everything built on, not just AC'd...


----------



## MichaelW

San Antonio adopted a fee like that about 10 or 12 years ago. Residential lots were taxed about $ 1.50 per month. At our commercial lot our fee started at 
$ 115.00 and last year before I closed up the fee was up to $ 342.00. Per Month. One of the reasons I am no longer in business.

They called it the stormwater runoff fee.


----------



## spurgersalty

Cities sure do make my 70 mile commute easier to do every day

It's all about choices.


----------



## 535

did I win???


----------



## aggie2013

Finals suck arse... would much rather be battling the wind than studying history.

Lets all hope I pass


----------



## fishingtwo

I'm goin in


----------



## BadBob

another aggie is all we need


----------



## Cody C

aggie2013 said:


> Finals suck arse... would much rather be battling the wind than studying history.
> 
> Lets all hope I pass


My Final final is at 1230 in Nagle, then it's off to Port A. Wildlife and Fish Conservation, here I come! I'm sad to see Dr. Slack retiring though


----------



## aggie2013

Cody C said:


> My Final final is at 1230 in Nagle, then it's off to Port A. Wildlife and Fish Conservation, here I come! I'm sad to see Dr. Slack retiring though


Good look to ya!


----------



## Haute Pursuit

How come everytime I leave my computer for awhile Bung.com shows up??? It is making me want to take my pistols out and shoot Biil Gates or those Google butt buddies!!!!!


----------



## Bocephus

The situation room....


----------



## Bocephus




----------



## Haute Pursuit

Bocephus said:


> The situation room....


Dayum! I have never seen the Google Butt buddies all in the same room! Looks like Hillary took to many on the chin and is about to puke!


----------



## Bocephus




----------



## TIMBOv2

Had my right knee scoped yesterday morning at Richmond Bone and Joint,all went well,i could have walked out but dumb arse nurse made me use crutches.needles to say when i got back to Van Vleck i went on bout my bidness piddlin around outside and in garage "no crutches" and no pain.
Today,,,WAAAAAAAAAAAAAA,THIS sumbeech is sore guess i shoulda listened to doctor and stay my fat arse on couch for two days. oh well live and learn,WAAAAAAA,WAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Blk Jck 224

TIMBOv2 said:


> Had my right knee scoped yesterday morning at Richmond Bone and Joint,all went well,i could have walked out but dumb arse nurse made me use crutches.needles to say when i got back to Van Vleck i went on bout my bidness piddlin around outside and in garage "no crutches" and no pain.
> Today,,,WAAAAAAAAAAAAAA,THIS sumbeech is sore guess i shoulda listened to doctor and stay my fat arse on couch for two days. oh well live and learn,WAAAAAAA,WAAAAAAAAA


You gotta love compliant patients.  The reason you have to stay off of it for a few days is so that it can heal properly. It doesn't hurt much right after surgery when you're still all doped up. But don't worry Bro...You will know what to do when they have to scope it again in a couple of years. :work:


----------



## TIMBOv2

Blk Jck 224 said:


> You gotta love compliant patients.  The reason you have to stay off of it for a few days is so that it can heal properly. It doesn't hurt much right after surgery when you're still all doped up. But don't worry Bro...You will know what to do when they have to scope it again in a couple of years. :work:


I'm hoping it will be good for a while,i have way more movement than i have had in years.it just felt good to be able to walk in a normal stride,and be able to straighten leg out completely.


----------



## Gilbert

there is absolutely nothing in Van Vleck. How can you live there? lol.


----------



## txgirl1722

Haute Pursuit said:


> Dayum! I have never seen the Google Butt buddies all in the same room! Looks like Hillary took to many on the chin and is about to puke!


They even have a six pack!


----------



## TIMBOv2

Gilbert said:


> there is absolutely nothing in Van Vleck. How can you live there? lol.


Thats why i live here in the stix(five miles outta town),no traffic,no sirens and close to Bay Town Seafood.


----------



## devil1824

I must have missed this before, but is that a pic of Osama and a tyrannasaurus rex in front of Hillary?


----------



## Gilbert

TIMBOv2 said:


> Thats why i live here in the stix(five miles outta town),no traffic,no sirens and close to Bay Town Seafood.


I have been to that Bay Town Seafood on my way back from fishing. Good food there.


----------



## juanpescado

Gilbert said:


> there is absolutely nothing in Van Vleck. How can you live there? lol.


BS, good seafood...


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

Gilbert said:


> I have been to that Bay Town Seafood on my way back from fishing. Good food there.


because you didn't catchie no fishie???


----------



## roundman

osoobsessed said:


> because you didn't catchie no fishie???


 you made a funny, but may be true ,lol :work: :slimer:


----------



## Gilbert

I hate you.


----------



## slopoke

Don't give in to hate. That leads to the Dark Side. hwell:


----------



## 9121SS

HOWDY Y'ALL!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

Gilbert said:


> I hate you.


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Long Pole

The truth hurts.


----------



## txgoddess

slopoke said:


> Don't give in to hate. That leads to the Dark Side. hwell:


Did someone call me?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

hate is a bad thing, look what it did to OBL. :rotfl:


----------



## Long Pole

osoobsessed said:


> hate is a bad thing, look what it did to OBL. :rotfl:


What happened to Obama? :tongue:


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Gilbert said:


> I have been to that Bay Town Seafood on my way back from fishing. Good food there.


Baytown Seafood buys Red Lobsters leftovers...:rotfl:


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

Long Pole said:


> What happened to Obama? :tongue:


i don't know, but i got this email with this pic saying something about his headstone was found???


----------



## Blk Jck 224

#*1*   







Today, 12:10 PM 
*txranger*








Be the second mouse...
Join Date: Jun 23 2005
Location: Santa Fe
Age: 44
Posts: 2,889 
Rep Power: 9698610








*Why do people....?????* 
....spit on the ground next to the gas pumps???!!! GEEZ PEOPLE!!! I hate pulling up to a pump, open the door, and have to step around these slimy land mines!! There's a flipping garbage can 3 feet from you!!
:hairout:

Ok, I feel better now. As you were...


----------



## Bill Fisher

Blk Jck 224 said:


> #*1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today, 12:10 PM
> *txranger*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be the second mouse...
> Join Date: Jun 23 2005
> Location: Santa Fe
> Age: 44
> Posts: 2,889
> Rep Power: 9698610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Why do people....?????*
> ....spit on the ground next to the gas pumps???!!! GEEZ PEOPLE!!! I hate pulling up to a pump, open the door, and have to step around these slimy land mines!! There's a flipping garbage can 3 feet from you!!
> :hairout:
> 
> Ok, I feel better now. As you were...


i give it a 2 ......... no way it'll ever make 'whine-o'the-week'!


----------



## txranger

ROTFLMAO!


----------



## Bill Fisher

osoobsessed said:


> i don't know, but i got this email with this pic saying something about his headstone was found???


i snagged a turbine while fishing yestuhdee.......... damned polluters!


----------



## bubbas kenner

I need another pic line the last injection which was a die for an mri popped a hole in the pic line i have had for nearly 4 weeks.I just thought the worst part of my afternoon was going to be the lunch they brought and they will take back hospital food sucks and so do pic lines chime in Blk Jck brother how bad is the second pic line.


----------



## CORNHUSKER

bubbas kenner said:


> I need another pic line the last injection which was a die for an mri popped a hole in the pic line i have had for nearly 4 weeks.I just thought the worst part of my afternoon was going to be the lunch they brought and they will take back hospital food sucks and so do pic lines chime in Blk Jck brother how bad is the second pic line.


After 4 weeks this one will have to be rectal.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

thought i would ease up the whine mood in this thread with something funny...

"let the bodies hit the floor" remix!


----------



## bubbas kenner

CORNHUSKER said:


> After 4 weeks this one will have to be rectal.


I do have another arm and dont want to mess up my loud farting capabilities.Lets leave that part alone please.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

bubbas kenner said:


> I need another pic line the last injection which was a die for an mri popped a hole in the pic line i have had for nearly 4 weeks.I just thought the worst part of my afternoon was going to be the lunch they brought and they will take back hospital food sucks and so do pic lines chime in Blk Jck brother how bad is the second pic line.


They should be able to thread a guide wire down the existing PICC, pull the PICC line back off the guide wire, then thread the new PICC back down the guidewire without having to stick you again.


----------



## bubbas kenner

Blk Jck 224 said:


> They should be able to thread a guide wire down the existing PICC, pull the PICC line back off the guide wire, then thread the new PICC back down the guidewire without having to stick you again.


Guide wires are for telephone poles this is my vein dude I hate pain waaaaaaaa mri tech will her from me today.


----------



## CORNHUSKER

bubbas kenner said:


> Guide wires are for telephone poles this is my vein dude I hate pain waaaaaaaa mri tech will her from me today.


I had one about 7 years ago and never felt a thing. :brew:


----------



## Blk Jck 224

bubbas kenner said:


> Guide wires are for telephone poles this is my vein dude I hate pain waaaaaaaa mri tech will her from me today.


Ask if they can 'J Wire' the new PICC. You will not feel a thing. Quit your whining...Oh wait...This is a whining thread.


----------



## devil1824

I'm getting really tired of people calling magazines for guns "clips". LEARN THE DIFFERENCE PEOPLE!!!!


----------



## bubbas kenner

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Ask if they can 'J Wire' the new PICC. You will not feel a thing. Quit your whining...Oh wait...This is a whining thread.


thanks i will ask for that now im laughing more than whining.This food does suck not fit for hog slop.I have lost 10 lbs on this garbage.If I loose any more weght I will choke on my ****** tighties .6ft 5 inchs and 218lbs.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

I need a new clip or two for my Browning A Bolt rifle... anybody got one they want to get rid of?


----------



## BadBob

I'm so  right now. Just called my boss and he said take another week off.


----------



## 100 FATHOMS

Another dang salad for lunch. I want some Meskin food!


----------



## Cody C

Not a whine... but 




:slimer:


----------



## bubbas kenner

I got me a double barrel one red one blue PICC line put in just now ouch.This dude talked fishing with me the whole time he has a 22 ft transcat with a 140 suzuki and lives in bayou vista he said the bay was flat this morning and had to come to work waaaaaaaa.My sister brought me some kentcky fried chicken to relieve the pain waaaaa Im all good just not relieved from this hospital yet waaaaaa.Blk Jck knows his nursing skills tks man.


----------



## BadBob

I'm gaining weight and some of my clothes are getting tight


----------



## BadBob

bout time them **** aggies get the he11 outa my town


----------



## Cody C

BadBob said:


> bout time them **** aggies get the he11 outa my town


So you don't like Aggies but live in College Station?


----------



## Cody C

BadBob said:


> bout time them **** aggies get the he11 outa my town


Guess you don't want to grab a beer tonight then :work:


----------



## Mad Mike

If it wasn't for the money, I would never show up to work.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

All these great fishing reports from today are chapping my arse.


----------



## Jamie_Lee

I only caught 2 fishy's today


----------



## SARGENTTX

Just passing thur ouch i stubed my toe dang whiner thread !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bubbas kenner

my nurse said to eat all my food yuk im telling you yuk.,


----------



## Bill Fisher

bubbas kenner said:


> my nurse said to eat all my food


"If you don't eat yer meat,....... you can't have any pudding.........

How can you have any pudding if you don't eat yer meat?"

(or meat-like substance)


----------



## BadBob

Cody C said:


> Guess you don't want to grab a beer tonight then :work:


maybe tomorrow :brew2:


----------



## juanpescado

bubbas kenner said:


> my nurse said to eat all my food yuk im telling you yuk.,


Have someone sneak you something real to eat, I used to sneak all kinds of good stuff in for my ex when she was in the hospital.


----------



## iridered2003

bubbas kenner said:


> my nurse said to eat all my food yuk im telling you yuk.,


what you want? i'll hook you up. shrimp? crab? coby beef? cold beer? strippers? what goes better together then all the above? not much


----------



## iridered2003

juanpescado said:


> Have someone sneak you something real to eat, I used to sneak all kinds of good stuff in for my ex when she was in the hospital.


is that why shes your EX? you killed her with your nasty cooking. bad man, very bad man.


----------



## juanpescado

iridered2003 said:


> is that why shes your EX? you killed her with your nasty cooking. bad man, very bad man.


Actually she cant cook and I can, as soon as she got good at cooking she left me, lol, I just train em and send them on their way, lol...


----------



## iridered2003

juanpescado said:


> Actually she cant cook and I can, as soon as she got good at cooking she left me, lol, I just train em and send them on their way, lol...


i aint mad at you. NEXT.


----------



## juanpescado

I'll let ya know when this ones trained up, lol


----------



## bubbas kenner

iridered2003 said:


> what you want? i'll hook you up. shrimp? crab? coby beef? cold beer? strippers? what goes better together then all the above? not much


Double meat whataburger mayo bacon cheese and jalapeno all the way no mustard rm 231 you da man red .


----------



## iridered2003

bubbas kenner said:


> Double meat whataburger mayo bacon cheese and jalapeno all the way no mustard rm 231 you da man red .


i was thinking more down the lines of a FAT HO's and to top it off, some AH in a boat just burned me while i was fishing off the pier


----------



## T_Sebastian

I work too dang much....(when im not on 2cool )


----------



## rlw

iridered2003 said:


> i was thinking more down the lines of a FAT HO's and to top it off, some AH in a boat just burned me while i was fishing off the pier


Was that u???

NOT I'm sittin home wishin for fishin.


----------



## T_Sebastian

I sure hope its this nice next friday for my trip with Capt. Gray.


----------



## shooks

Why do some Texas boat builders still build rolled gunnel hulls?


----------



## HoustonKid

Ok, this post has been up since March 30, 2011. I have not posted to it until now. I DON'T GET WHY IT IS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
















































































































































































































Did I get anyone on this yet?

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## BadBob

why does looking for a house suck so much ?


----------



## Cody C

because it is shopping.... I personally don't like shopping if it isn't in a sporting goods store and even then I don't venture into the clothes section...


----------



## Bill Fisher

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Oso Blanco*  
_I had a great weekend of fishing at Baffin Bay a few weeks ago. On Friday while leaving our fishing hole we were checked by a Game Warden. He has quick professional and had us on our way in no time at all. We loaded our boat at Bird Island on the National sea shore. A park Ranger approached and said he needed to check our fish. I told him I was just checked by a Warden and he said he needed to check also. I asked him what the federal rules are on trout and he said they are enforcing the state rules. I think next time I will tell him to go pound sand._


----------



## Bill Fisher

3320


----------



## Bill Fisher

I got a new stick deodorant today........ 

The instructions said: Remove cap and push up bottom 

I can barely walk, but whenever I fart the room smells lovely..........


----------



## roundman

live near a park ,,, :headknock:headknock 



 :headknock:headknock 10 mins of this **** already,,,


----------



## T_Sebastian

You really got pink hair?


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

T_Sebastian said:


> You really got pink hair?


Hey T, how did the Friday fishing trip go?


----------



## T_Sebastian

Its on for next friday, im stoked!


----------



## 9121SS

All you people that go fishing all the time are about p#** me off! Just who do y'all think y'all are? I mean, is that all y'all do! Geeze, get a life!!


----------



## T_Sebastian

The valve covers i want for the vette cost 500 friggin bucks....waaahhh


----------



## 9121SS

Didn't it come with valve covers?


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

T_Sebastian said:


> The valve covers i want for the vette cost 500 friggin bucks....waaahhh


That's nothing, the spark plug wires for the 308 gts cost $500


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

9121SS said:


> All you people that go fishing all the time are about p#** me off! Just who do y'all think y'all are? I mean, is that all y'all do! Geeze, get a life!!


Then you will be very displeased to know that I Thursday night at 9p.m. I started a wade at the end of the dike. It took untill 9a.m. to work my way to the flood gates. It was a 12 hours fishing binge and I needed it.


----------



## T_Sebastian

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Then you will be very displeased to know that I Thursday night at 9p.m. I started a wade at the end of the dike. It took untill 9a.m. to work my way to the flood gates. It was a 12 hours fishing binge and I needed it.


Catch anything ?


----------



## 100 FATHOMS

Did your car get broken into?


----------



## iridered2003

3333. what,computer cant see 3333?


----------



## fishingtwo

almost caught a nasty *virus (on my computer)*


----------



## iridered2003

The1ThatGotAway said:


> That's nothing, the spark plug wires for the 308 gts cost $500





fishingtwo said:


> almost caught a nasty *virus(on my computer)*


FLIPPER did to


----------



## rlw

The1ThatGotAway said:


> That's nothing, the spark plug wires for the 308 gts cost $500


I thought a 308 was centerfire!!


----------



## Gilbert

I want to skip work friday to fish. Who's with me?


----------



## Long Pole

I hate it when cops sit on the side of the road (BW8, Westpark, 59, 610, 45 & I-10). All they do is slow down traffic making me take the cruise control off of 87. 

Not sure why everyone slows down....they are usually sleeping anyways.


----------



## iridered2003

Long Pole said:


> I hate it when cops sit on the side of the road (BW8, Westpark, 59, 610, 45 & I-10). All they do is slow down traffic making me take the cruise control off of 87.
> 
> Not sure why everyone slows down....they are usually sleeping anyways.


you need to take a drive down the galveston seawall on a SAT afternoon.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

i hate Monday's. :hairout: :spineyes:


----------



## iridered2003

osoobsessed said:


> i hate Monday's. :hairout: :spineyes:


mondays hate you too


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

iridered2003 said:


> mondays hate you too


yes, i realized that after the morning i just had. kisssm


----------



## txgoddess

Amp Sugar Free energy drinks make my burps taste funny.


----------



## rlw

U sure it was a burp????


----------



## txgoddess

rlw said:


> U sure it was a burp????


Coulda been a backwards fart, I suppose.


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling

merge, merge, merge...

not sure what it means but i just had to get off of my chest


----------



## iridered2003

txgoddess said:


> Amp Sugar Free energy drinks make my burps taste funny.


its better to burp and taste it then fart and waste it! LMFAO:dance::dance:


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

iridered2003 said:


> its better to burp and taste it then fart and waste it! LMFAO:dance::dance:


:rotfl::rotfl:

oh.....just to add.... "and never trust a fart" :walkingsm


----------



## txgoddess

I've been here a while. I'm pretty used to the weirdness of 2cool. But occasionally, I read a post on here and I ponder, "*** were they thinking?"


----------



## Gilbert

txgoddess said:


> I've been here a while. I'm pretty used to the weirdness of 2cool. But occasionally, I read a post on here and I ponder, "*** were they thinking?"


check out my new tattoo of a sailfish/speckle trout/muskie. :spineyes:


----------



## Mont

txgoddess said:


> I've been here a while. I'm pretty used to the weirdness of 2cool. But occasionally, I read a post on here and I ponder, "*** were they thinking?"


a long time ago, I chatted with one of the gents that developed this board script over in England. He asked me what one feature I would like to see incorporated into it. This came after his disbelief that I was actually going to let people post pictures here. I replied that I needed a "breathalizer test" prior to posting. He laughed so hard, he couldn't keep his breath and then in a typical dry English tone replied "but that will cut your traffic down mate". Keeping 2cool weird is now into it's 13 year and it's barely begun.


----------



## iridered2003

osoobsessed said:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> oh.....just to add.... "and never trust a fart" :walkingsm


your a fart smeller, i mean smart feller:walkingsm


----------



## txgoddess

Mont said:


> a long time ago, I chatted with one of the gents that developed this board script over in England. He asked me what one feature I would like to see incorporated into it. This came after his disbelief that I was actually going to let people post pictures here. I replied that I needed a "breathalizer test" prior to posting. He laughed so hard, he couldn't keep his breath and then in a typical dry English tone replied "but that will cut your traffic down mate". Keeping 2cool weird is now into it's 13 year and it's barely begun.


I'm glad that there is no breathalyser test. While I don't drink, I would probably find it rather disturbing that some of the things posted are by people who are stone cold sober.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

txgoddess said:


> I'm glad that there is no breathalyser test. While I don't drink, I would probably find it rather disturbing that some of the things posted are by people who are stone cold sober.


if it helps, i'm usually posting from work. :biggrin: :dance:


----------



## txgoddess

osoobsessed said:


> if it helps, i'm usually posting from work. :biggrin: :dance:


As long as your occupation is "beer taster" then my delusion is still intact.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

txgoddess said:


> As long as your occupation is "beer taster" then my delusion is still intact.


:biggrin: it's monday, gotta find some twisted humor in the day somewhere.

that being said, i'm out of here, see yall tomorrow. :cheers:


----------



## iridered2003

osoobsessed said:


> if it helps, i'm usually posting from work DRUNK. :biggrin: :dance:


 fixed it for you


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

iridered2003 said:


> fixed it for you


sometimes, like today.....i WISH!!! :biggrin:

headed home, got some crown waiting for me! :headknock


----------



## bubbas kenner

Im tired of holding my farts in all my nurses are young n purdy n my farts are loud waaaaaaaa


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling

osoobsessed said:


> sometimes, like today.....i WISH!!! :biggrin:
> 
> headed home, got some crown waiting for me! :headknock


who drinks on mondays?


----------



## spurgersalty

King Ding-A-Ling said:


> who drinks on mondays?


Strait guys and alcoholics:brew2:


----------



## Gilbert

I don't drink at all. Its bad for you.


----------



## txgoddess

Gilbert said:


> I don't drink at all. Its bad for you.


There goes my delusion.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

I never drink on days that don't end in Y.


----------



## Gilbert

txgoddess said:


> There goes my delusion.


every time I have seen you, I have been sober and my eyes burned a little bit after words.


----------



## Harbormaster

Another tragedy on the San Jacinto

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=news/local&id=8120737

How much longer do they plan to keep Debra Wrigley on life support? Though she's decaying gracefully I think they should just pull the plug and let her pass!

"and there may have been several other drownings so far this Spring!"


----------



## txgoddess

Gilbert said:


> every time I have seen you, I have been sober and my eyes burned a little bit after words.


You're lucky I have my awesomeness dialed down a little bit when I'm at gatherings. It's too much for most people to take. Kinda like seeing God.


----------



## Gilbert

txgoddess said:


> You're lucky I have my awesomeness dialed down a little bit when I'm at gatherings. It's too much for most people to take. Kinda like seeing God.


oh my


----------



## Harbormaster

txgoddess said:


> You're lucky I have my awesomeness dialed down a little bit when I'm at gatherings. It's too much for most people to take. Kinda like seeing God.


You need to get out of the Hull/Daisetta area more!


----------



## iridered2003

Harbormaster said:


> Another tragedy on the San Jacinto
> 
> http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=news/local&id=8120737
> 
> How much longer do they plan to keep Debra Wrigley on life support? Though she's decaying gracefully I think they should just pull the plug and let her pass!
> 
> "and there may have been several other drownings so far this Spring!"


i have never or will i ever get in the water of the SJR or SLP. SAD!!!!!


----------



## txgoddess

Harbormaster said:


> You need to get out of the Hull/Daisetta area more!


Shouldn't you be in the rec room? Isn't it bingo time?


----------



## Harbormaster

txgoddess said:


> Shouldn't you be in the rec room? Isn't it bingo time?


They wont let me play anymore...claimed I was cheating...but they couldn't catch me!


----------



## Long Pole

There's too much seaweed this year.


----------



## slopoke

txgoddess said:


> You're lucky I have my awesomeness dialed down a little bit when I'm at gatherings. It's too much for most people to take. Kinda like seeing God.


Po' Crappieman. I don't know how he muddles through. 



txgoddess said:


> Shouldn't you be in the rec room? Isn't it bingo time?


Shuffleboard. Right after his hip therapy. :bounce:


----------



## Long Pole

slopoke said:


> Po' Crappieman. I don't know how he muddles through.


I thought he ran away...


----------



## Jamie_Lee

Why do people find in necessary to drop 15mph UNDER the speed limit just because there is a cop in sight??? Drives me crazy! Also....if the cop is going 40mph in a 50mph zone...its okay to pass him up!...rant over


----------



## txgoddess

Long Pole said:


> I thought he ran away...


He did. :redface:

I'll have to reinforce the locks next time.


----------



## BATWING

LMAO !!!


----------



## Gilbert

I have to find a couple jet ski's asap. maybe.


----------



## Long Pole

Long Pole said:


> I hate it when cops sit on the side of the road (BW8, Westpark, 59, 610, 45 & I-10). All they do is slow down traffic making me take the cruise control off of 87.
> 
> Not sure why everyone slows down....they are usually sleeping anyways.





Jamie_Lee said:


> Why do people find in necessary to drop 15mph UNDER the speed limit just because there is a cop in sight??? Drives me crazy! Also....if the cop is going 40mph in a 50mph zone...its okay to pass him up!...rant over


I'm with ya...I like to tailgate and honk/throw up my arms just so that the cop knows how much they slowed down. :headknock


----------



## awesum

I spent the whole morning raking up two 6 cu ft carts full of Pecan tree blooms and no one feels sorry for me ....


----------



## Reel Hooker

..............how does that work out for ya??



I'm with ya...I like to tailgate and honk/throw up my arms just so that the cop knows how much they slowed down. :headknock


----------



## Long Pole

Reel Hooker said:


> ..............how does that work out for ya??
> 
> I'm with ya...I like to tailgate and honk/throw up my arms just so that the cop knows how much they slowed down. :headknock


Probably the same as if I just drove regularly but gotta have a lil fun every once in awhile. Usually they are texting or reading a book/magazine so they don't even notice.


----------



## Gilbert

why are cops always on their cell phones?


----------



## Bill Fisher

awesum said:


> I spent the whole morning raking up two 6 cu ft carts full of Pecan tree blooms and no one feels sorry for me ....


and a cord-n-three-quaters of oak makes for 25 gallons of ash in-the-fireplace.........

*AH-CHOOOOOOOOOOOO!*

(and makes yer snot look lke mud too)

but do i get any sympathy??!!!!!....... hell no....... y'all're all too busy whining over your own pet little peaves

well whine away suckahs!!!!!!!..... y'all don't know squat!










how as that?......


----------



## Long Pole

Gilbert said:


> why are cops always on their cell phones?


...and never wearing their seat belts?

Or turn on lights to go through intersections only to slow down when they get through it.


----------



## Mad Mike

Gilbert said:


> why are cops always on their cell phones?


Getting directions to a donut shop.


----------



## Gilbert

I am dead serious though. I almost got hit by one on his cell phone and in a school zone where its prohibited.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

Gilbert said:


> why are cops always on their cell phones?


or typing on their laptops while nobody else can even text and drive


----------



## Long Pole

Why is everyone stuck at 21474...?


----------



## waterspout

Long Pole said:


> Why is everyone stuck at 21474...?


greenie whore! you still move up slowly,,


----------



## Long Pole

waterspout said:


> greenie whore! you still move up slowly,,


I resent that...I'm not a greenie whore, just like to test all the waters.

Really just noticed the other day that there's quite a few people in the same range and thought someone threw the brakes.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

waterspout said:


> you still move up slowly


Slower & slower the older I get. :headknock


----------



## Bill Fisher

Gilbert said:


> I am dead serious though. I almost got hit by one on his cell phone and in a school zone where its prohibited.


did you tell your teacher?....... the principal?.........

did the crossing-guard see it??!!!..........

did anyone get his tags or unit number?.......

MAN!........ someone needs to be watching out for you kids and report that sorta thang!

hope ya at least told yer mom when ya got home


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

Bill Fisher said:


> did you tell your teacher?....... the principal?.........
> 
> did the crossing-guard see it??!!!..........
> 
> did anyone get his tags or unit number?.......
> 
> MAN!........ someone needs to be watching out for you kids and report that sorta thang!
> 
> hope ya at least told yer mom when ya got home


i already informed my the Gov. in Austin, care to sign my petition? :biggrin:


----------



## txgoddess

Everyone is so mean to me.


----------



## Long Pole

txgoddess said:


> Everyone is so mean to me.


I think they fell bad for the sand under your feet.


----------



## txgoddess

Long Pole said:


> I think they fell bad for the sand under your feet.


Meany head.


----------



## FREON

Long Pole said:


> I resent that...I'm not a greenie whore, just like to test all the waters.
> 
> Really just noticed the other day that there's quite a few people in the same range and thought someone threw the brakes.


 Welcome to March 2010 Juneya!!!!:rotfl: Thats' when Slopoke, Dano, and I all hit that number range. That's as high as you can go. I know you are pretty slow learner, but I bet you always check the back of your vehicle when you get ready to leave any kind of gathering with anyone associated with 2Cool.


----------



## FREON

3400?


----------



## Long Pole

FREON said:


> Welcome to March 2010 Juneya!!!!:rotfl: Thats' when Slopoke, Dano, and I all hit that number range. That's as high as you can go. I know you are pretty slow learner, but I bet you always check the back of your vehicle when you get ready to leave any kind of gathering with anyone associated with 2Cool.


You know I was sent on vacation with Obama's money for awhile. :spineyes:

No, I just don't go anymore.


----------



## CORNHUSKER

FREON said:


> Welcome to March 2010 Juneya!!!!:rotfl: Thats' when Slopoke, Dano, and I all hit that number range. That's as high as you can go.


That one still hurts don't it? Gotta be the biggest whine yet, Mont cut off my Greenies!!!


----------



## waterspout

FREON said:


> Welcome to March 2010 Juneya!!!!:rotfl: Thats' when Slopoke, Dano, and I all hit that number range. That's as high as you can go. I know you are pretty slow learner, but I bet you always check the back of your vehicle when you get ready to leave any kind of gathering with anyone associated with 2Cool.


 three of yall? there were about twenty that hit it at the same time ish! and MC sure got upset! LMAO!

shortstick is not thinking well today Glen, he's in heat for Txgoddess today!


----------



## Long Pole

waterspout said:


> three of yall? there were about twenty that hit it at the same time ish! and MC sure got upset! LMAO!
> 
> shortstick is not thinking well today Glen, he's in heat for Txgoddess today!


Is that what it is...I've had the runs all day and was getting worried.


----------



## waterspout

CORNHUSKER said:


> That one still hurts don't it? Gotta be the biggest whine yet, Mont cut off my Greenies!!!


the reddies going was the killer.hwell:


----------



## txgoddess

waterspout said:


> three of yall? there were about twenty that hit it at the same time ish! and MC sure got upset! LMAO!
> 
> shortstick is not thinking well today Glen, *he's in heat for Txgoddess today*!


Pffft. You act like that is different from any other day.


----------



## waterspout

Long Pole said:


> Is that what it is...I've had the runs all day and was getting worried.


 Dehydration and *heat stroke* are two very common heat-related diseases *...* well as being a dangerous side-effect of *diarrhea*, vomiting and fever. *...* There are some immediate first aid measures *you* can take while waiting 
*http://www.umm.edu/non_trauma/dehyrat.htm*


----------



## Long Pole

waterspout said:


> Dehydration and *heat stroke* are two very common heat-related diseases *...* well as being a dangerous side-effect of *diarrhea*, vomiting and fever. *...* There are some immediate first aid measures *you* can take while waiting
> *http://www.umm.edu/non_trauma/dehyrat.htm*


Do you have anything for the burn...

Oh chit...gotta run. :mpd:


----------



## txgoddess

Long Pole said:


> Do you have anything for the burn...
> 
> Oh chit...gotta run. :mpd:


Yes. Turn off your computer and quit staring at my pictures.

Dang stalkers.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

CORNHUSKER said:


> That one still hurts don't it? Gotta be the biggest whine yet, Mont cut off my Greenies!!!


I thought they were cutoff to honor and mark the date of Freon getting his first cornroll toupee??? :dance:


----------



## slopoke

Long Pole said:


> I thought he ran away...





txgoddess said:


> He did. :redface:
> 
> I'll have to reinforce the locks next time.


I'm gonna need new material. :headknockhwell:


----------



## slopoke

FREON said:


> Welcome to March 2010 Juneya!!!!:rotfl: Thats' when Slopoke, Dano, and I all hit that number range. That's as high as you can go. I know you are pretty slow learner, but I bet you always check the back of your vehicle when you get ready to leave any kind of gathering with anyone associated with 2Cool.


Actually, mine got stuck in January. It jus' took 'til March for anyone to notice. :rybka::frown:


----------



## Long Pole

slopoke said:


> Actually, mine got stuck in January. It jus' took 'til March for anyone to notice. :rybka::frown:


Poke was on the fast track....


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

What's sad is I have almost as many reds as I do greens


----------



## Long Pole

The1ThatGotAway said:


> What's sad is I have almost as many reds as I do greens


Alt + F4 will clear the reds.


----------



## Roger




----------



## iridered2003

The1ThatGotAway said:


> What's sad is I have almost as many reds as I do greens


i aint caught no reds all year yet


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

iridered2003 said:


> i aint caught no reds all year yet


I have, they were all undersized. I get into trouble on here and I can't fish, I have no idea what I'm doing here...


----------



## Blk Jck 224

iridered2003 said:


> i aint caught no reds all year yet


I need two 27 & 7/8" on Saturday. :texasflag


----------



## iridered2003

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I need two 27 & 7/8" on Saturday. :texasflag


got them in the livebait well at the pier. PM me and we will get together fri evening.


----------



## bubbas kenner

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I need two 27 & 7/8" on Saturday. :texasflag


I dont want to here you got beat by a 28 inch get her done bro i pick you to win im stuck in these 4 walls waaaaaaaaaaa.These nurses are purdy.:walkingsm


----------



## 100 FATHOMS

Why are there so many pictures of fat women on the board today?


----------



## Haute Pursuit

100 FATHOMS said:


> Why are there so many pictures of fat women on the board today?


It's the root of global warming...


----------



## rlw

Haute Pursuit said:


> It's the root of global warming...


Dang u Al Gore!!









Al Gore forgot to include this in An Inconvenient Truth.​


----------



## DANO

watermelon, watermelon,.....:dance:


----------



## Bocephus

Let's get back on track boys.....


----------



## CORNHUSKER

Very well done Sir!!! :flag:



Bocephus said:


> Let's get back on track boys.....


----------



## waterspout

DANO said:


> watermelon, watermelon,.....:dance:


speaking of,,, Melon swears arti's only... one big sheepie for a arti I tell ya,,, I'm callling him out!:spineyes:


----------



## waterspout

CORNHUSKER said:


> Very well done Sir!!! :flag:


 this guy I know,, someone said he did bad molding!


----------



## Blk Jck 224

My neighbor's dog pooped in my yard. sad4sm


----------



## TIMBOv2

*OK*

Here's A little help Bocephus!!


----------



## txgirl1722

*HOT MEN!*

how come there are no pictures of hot men on here???

NOW THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!!


----------



## Jamie_Lee

Gerard Butler....yummy. No whining here.....


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

new 2cool single just posted up.

and no, it's not me.


----------



## txgoddess

I like mine a little older... mmmmm...


----------



## txgirl1722

Jamie_Lee said:


> Gerard Butler....yummy. No whining here.....


HAIL YES!!! YUMMY!:bounce:


----------



## RedXCross

Bazinga!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! on the babes


----------



## txgirl1722

*Javier!!*

LATIN!!


----------



## Jamie_Lee

txgoddess said:


> I like mine a little older... mmmmm...


If we are goin older.....I definately pick George Clooney  He is a sexy old man! Lol


----------



## txgirl1722

*Robert Redford*

so sexy!


----------



## txgoddess

*sigh*


----------



## Jamie_Lee

txgoddess said:


> *sigh*


Another good one!


----------



## txgirl1722

*TOO HOT!!!*

Beckham!!! SIGH!!!


----------



## BadBob

*** *** *** ***


----------



## txgoddess

BadBob said:


> *** *** *** ***


Turnabout is fair play. They started it.


----------



## txgirl1722

txgoddess said:


> Turnabout is fair play. They started it.


yeah....they started it!!


----------



## waterspout

their you y'all go off topic again,, Now I'm complaining and whining... make a dream person post,,, this is a whiny post thread! damned highjackers! 


I need a fishing partner friday.. I hate I'm off and no one can ever play on the weekends...


----------



## Reel Hooker

Did your dog drop a deuce in my yard............or did you park in my Stop-n-Rob and go eat at the Jack-n-Box next door.............??? Infidels...........jus sayin!


----------



## Whitebassfisher

*Traffic*

On a boulevard when turning left, why don't drivers go to their far end of the cut through the island so you can see oncoming traffic? I was taught that in driving school 40+ years back. Most drivers start their turn left at the closest point of the cut, then somebody from opposite direction does the same thing, and they block each others view.


----------



## waterspout

txgirl1722 said:


> yeah....they started it!!


and change your avatar back to your boobs one!


----------



## txgirl1722

waterspout said:


> and change your avatar back to your boobs one!


we are sorry to inform you that you are just going to have to play with yourself Friday!!! LOL

toes are better!!!


----------



## Bill Fisher

wrong toes.......


----------



## FREON

Camel


----------



## Bill Fisher

put some green nikes on those things


----------



## Bowzer

Whitebassfisher said:


> On a boulevard when turning left, why don't drivers go to their far end of the cut through the island so you can see oncoming traffic? I was taught that in driving school 40+ years back. Most drivers start their turn left at the closest point of the cut, then somebody from opposite direction does the same thing, and they block each others view.


I hear ya, brother!


----------



## Bill Fisher

3 4 5 6 ?


----------



## waterspout

txgirl1722 said:


> we are sorry to inform you that you are just going to have to play with yourself Friday!!! LOL
> 
> toes are better!!!


  , na,, I always got Pokey to go.. his trailer is broke so he'll roll!:rotfl:

I'll see you at Thrifty and we'll settle this! or you can buy at Los Padres


----------



## txgirl1722

*camel?*



FREON said:


> Camel


I just think camel toes are nasty!! put on some **** underwear!


----------



## txgirl1722

waterspout said:


> , na,, I always got Pokey to go.. his trailer is broke so he'll roll!:rotfl:
> 
> I'll see you at Thrifty and we'll settle this! or you can buy at Los Padres


what you doing in my hood? Los Compadres? gladly!!! i'm trying be off Friday but I need to stay off 2Cool to make that happen.... hwell:


----------



## waterspout

I'm always hitting waco up 1008 to areas unknown.. cr638 area


----------



## txgirl1722

waterspout said:


> I'm always hitting waco up 1008 to areas unknown.. cr638 area


I see!! I'm always on 1008 cuz that's where the ballpark is!


----------



## Haute Pursuit

WAAA WAAAAAAAAAAAAAA... The Wambulance thread turned into Wurstfest overnight!


----------



## waterspout

Haute Pursuit said:


> WAAA WAAAAAAAAAAAAAA... The Wambulance thread turned into Wurstfest overnight!


wrong month! it's way over rated anyway....

why do I work when others get lone star cards and free housing?????


----------



## txgoddess

waterspout said:


> why do I work when others get lone star cards and free housing?????


why do I work when I should be a trophy wife with a sugar daddy?


----------



## Reel Hooker

.............because.........YOU make to much money.......and..and......you need to share your wealth!!



waterspout said:


> wrong month! it's way over rated anyway....
> 
> why do I work when others get lone star cards and free housing?????


----------



## waterspout

txgoddess said:


> why do I work when I should be a trophy wife with a sugar daddy?


fix your dang mirror! :headknock :rotfl:

kidding Elaine







:brew2:


----------



## txgoddess

waterspout said:


> fix your dang mirror! :headknock :rotfl:
> 
> kidding Elaine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :brew2:


Oh. That could be a valid reason. 

All I need to do is lose 25 lbs, get breast implants and plastic surgery, learn to dress like a hoochie, and become quiet and obedient.

Edit: Nevermind. I thought about it. I think I'll just go earn more money and buy myself a trophy husband.


----------



## slopoke

txgoddess said:


> Oh. That could be a valid reason.
> 
> All I need to do is lose 25 lbs, get breast implants and plastic surgery, learn to dress like a hoochie, and become quiet and obedient.


Well. Four outta five ain't bad. hwell::bounce::rybka:


----------



## Life Aquatic

My back aches


----------



## txgoddess

slopoke said:


> Well. Four outta five ain't bad. hwell::bounce::rybka:


Well... ain't none of 'em gonna happen. Feel free to send me cash or jewelry so that I can continue the high maintenance lifestyle to which I've become accustomed, though.


----------



## waterspout

glad I woke you up,, get'em pokey!


goddess,, just sent the piggie bank,,, should help you with a .99cent double cheese burger for the figure!


----------



## txgoddess

waterspout said:


> glad I woke you up,, get'em pokey!
> 
> goddess,, just sent the piggie bank,,, should help you with a .99cent double cheese burger for the figure!


WHAT??? NO FRIES????


----------



## waterspout

fries are greasy girl,,, didn't want that figure to hit the ground. you said you were shopping,, just trying to help out! or... ask Txgirl where los compadres is and lets go invade the rita machine.


----------



## txgoddess

waterspout said:


> fries are greasy girl,,, didn't want that figure to hit the ground. you said you were shopping,, just trying to help out! or... ask Txgirl where los compadres is and lets go invade the rita machine.


I haven't had sugar, bread, or fries in over 6 weeks.


----------



## Gilbert

txgoddess said:


> I haven't had sugar, bread, or fries in over 6 weeks.


why are you torturing yourself?


----------



## txgoddess

Gilbert said:


> why are you torturing yourself?


Well, originally, I wanted to lose 55 lbs. I'm stuck at around 45 lbs gone. I don't really miss the sugar or the bread. I do miss the french fries.


----------



## Gilbert

txgoddess said:


> Well, originally, I wanted to lose 55 lbs. I'm stuck at around 45 lbs gone. I don't really miss the sugar or the bread. I do miss the french fries.


oh, i c. wendy's fries with sea salt are great.


----------



## waterspout

go on a beer diet only! who needs food? it's way over rater. when you go out to eat only drink Ritas etc. no chips either.

Giblet,, if I go see Wendy it aint for her fries!


----------



## txgoddess

waterspout said:


> go on a beer diet only! who needs food? it's way over rater. when you go out to eat only drink Ritas etc. no chips either.


I don't drink beer or margaritas. I wonder if a pina colada diet works? Hold the rum.


----------



## waterspout

try it,,, 


did I ever tell you you got something wrong with you,, no Ritas or beer and hold the rum on a pina colada??????? wth
Nurse,, we need a head check on post#3479


----------



## waterspout

try the Pokey Cheetos diet!


----------



## txgoddess

waterspout said:


> try it,,,
> 
> did I ever tell you you got something wrong with you,, no Ritas or beer and hold the rum on a pina colada??????? wth
> Nurse,, we need a head check on post#3479


There's a whole lot more wrong with me than my taste in beverages.

I like the taste of pina coladas... mmmmm... rum? not so much.

Beer is NASTY and margaritas give me a headache.

If I'm going to drink alcohol for the sake of drinking alcohol, it's gonna be Crown Royal. I'm getting a bit too old to drink alcohol for the sake of drinking alcohol. It hurts too much the next day.

Besides all that... does the world really need a goddess who's under the influence?


----------



## Gilbert

I'm on the see food diet


----------



## txgoddess

waterspout said:


> try the Pokey Cheetos diet!


Cheetos are gross, too.

I'll stick with the chicken and velveeta diet. I can eat that all day, everyday.


----------



## Gilbert

txgoddess said:


> There's a whole lot more wrong with me than my taste in beverages.
> 
> I like the taste of pina coladas... mmmmm... rum? not so much.
> 
> Beer is NASTY and margaritas give me a headache.
> 
> If I'm going to drink alcohol for the sake of drinking alcohol, it's gonna be Crown Royal. I'm getting a bit too old to drink alcohol for the sake of drinking alcohol. It hurts too much the next day.
> 
> Besides all that... does the world really need a goddess who's under the influence?


cranberry & vodka :cheers:


----------



## txgirl1722

txgoddess said:


> I haven't had sugar, bread, or fries in over 6 weeks.


me either, 4 weeks though and hired a trainer so I'm sore! why?
sad2sm


----------



## txgirl1722

txgoddess said:


> There's a whole lot more wrong with me than my taste in beverages.
> 
> I like the taste of pina coladas... mmmmm... rum? not so much.
> 
> Beer is NASTY and margaritas give me a headache.
> 
> If I'm going to drink alcohol for the sake of drinking alcohol, it's gonna be Crown Royal. I'm getting a bit too old to drink alcohol for the sake of drinking alcohol. It hurts too much the next day.
> 
> Besides all that... does the world really need a goddess who's under the influence?


I remember seeing a picture of you with a very large beverage in front of you!!!!


----------



## txgoddess

txgirl1722 said:


> I remember seeing a picture of you with a very large beverage in front of you!!!!


 That was New Years Eve... about 4 years ago. LOL.

Now it's usually Diet DP in the cup. I don't think I've had a significant amount of alcohol to drink since Tiny's Fish Fry in 2009.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

txgoddess said:


> There's a whole lot more wrong with me than my taste in beverages.
> 
> I like the taste of pina coladas... mmmmm... rum? not so much.
> 
> Beer is NASTY and margaritas give me a headache.
> 
> *If I'm going to drink alcohol for the sake of drinking alcohol, it's gonna be Crown Royal*. I'm getting a bit too old to drink alcohol for the sake of drinking alcohol. It hurts too much the next day.
> 
> Besides all that... does the world really need a goddess who's under the influence?


i was thinking that you didn't drink alchohol till i saw this post!

CR
CR Black
CR Reserved
Cask 16
CR-XR

only da good stuff! :dance:


----------



## Haute Pursuit

txgoddess said:


> Cheetos are gross, too.
> 
> I'll stick with the chicken and velveeta diet. I can eat that all day, everyday.


Nasty! Depends are on aisle 12!


----------



## waterspout

damnit,, I still have to sit here for two and a half more hours... at least tomorrow is friday!

where's my lonestar card?????!!!!!!!


----------



## txgirl1722

txgoddess said:


> That was New Years Eve... about 4 years ago. LOL.
> 
> Now it's usually Diet DP in the cup. I don't think I've had a significant amount of alcohol to drink since Tiny's Fish Fry in 2009.


I don't drink a lot anymore either. ain't worth the pain plus I always have the chillins with me. BUT boy, back in the day!!


----------



## txgirl1722

waterspout said:


> damnit,, I still have to sit here for two and a half more hours... at least tomorrow is friday!
> 
> where's my lonestar card?????!!!!!!!


today is my friday (if I stay off here and get my chit done)! :slimer: later!


----------



## txgoddess

txgirl1722 said:


> today is my friday (if I stay off here and get my chit done)! :slimer: later!


Friday is my Friday. 

Buncha slackers.


----------



## waterspout

that's ok,, I Going to have that big ars Rooster attack your car when you pull into the park next time.. you know which one I'm talking about. the ten foot psychedelic one


----------



## waterspout

txgoddess said:


> Friday is my Friday.
> 
> Buncha slackers.


not,, proficient with use of time


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

waterspout said:


> not,, proficient with use of time


i refer to it as "multitasking" but without the TPS cover sheet. :biggrin:


----------



## txgoddess

waterspout said:


> not,, proficient with use of time


I think you should work an extra day and send me the pay. Maybe get two jobs.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

txgoddess said:


> I think you should work an extra day and send me the pay. Maybe get two jobs.


i have 2 jobs...one in a office, the other at a ranch, do i get a prize? :dance:


----------



## txgoddess

osoobsessed said:


> i have 2 jobs...one in a office, the other at a ranch, do i get a prize? :dance:


Yes. Send me a processing fee of $994.28 and I'll get it into the mail.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

txgoddess said:


> Yes. Send me a processing fee of $994.28 and I'll get it into the mail.


CRUD, one more thing taken out of my check!

when will it end! LOL


----------



## txgoddess

osoobsessed said:


> CRUD, one more thing taken out of my check!
> 
> *when will it end!* LOL


See this thread: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=342960


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

it gave me a error while loading, does that mean it...s......ov....e....r??????? :headknock


----------



## BadBob

200


----------



## txgoddess

BadBob said:


> 200


Get with the program! I've posted 200x TODAY!


----------



## waterspout

where is my government cheese!???


----------



## BadBob

txgoddess said:


> Get with the program! I've posted 200x TODAY!


I know it seems like i've posted way more than that


----------



## 9121SS

BadBob said:


> I know it seems like i've posted way more than that


You have. Texgoddess has a post button. She can add or remove post from anyone at anytime. Better be nice to her!


----------



## FREON

waterspout said:


> where is my government cheese!???


 I think IJ has it, along with all his W"h"ine


----------



## waterspout

bwaaahahahaha,,, He swears it aint W"h"ine!!!


----------



## waterspout

osoobsessed said:


> i refer to it as *"multitasking*" but without the TPS cover sheet. :biggrin:


goddess is a miltitasker,, she can surf many sites at once:rotfl:.


----------



## txgoddess

waterspout said:


> goddess is a miltitasker,, she can surf many sites at once:rotfl:.


I have to keep my Facebook stalkers in line.


----------



## BullyARed

I want to whine and complain about this thread but again it would then just belong here!


----------



## txgoddess

I think that when a guy uses the "poke" feature on Facebook, it means that they're secretly gay.


----------



## big john o

txgoddess said:


> I think that when a guy uses the "poke" feature on Facebook, it means that they're secretly gay.


I think any man that uses facebook is secretly gay......:slimer:


----------



## Bowzer

big john o said:


> I think any man that uses facebook is secretly gay......:slimer:


I question the secretly part.


----------



## 1234

Facebook is :an6:.


----------



## txgoddess

Considering the number of 2coolers that are on my Facebook, that can't possibly be correct.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Do dog poop greenies count the same as regular greenies or are they tainted?


----------



## txgoddess

Haute Pursuit said:


> Do dog poop greenies count the same as regular greenies or are they tainted?


They're tainted. Give them back.


----------



## InfamousJ

I'm going to concrete my entire front yard and make it a parking lot.


----------



## InfamousJ

hey, where is post 3521? someone on invisible mode? LMMFAO


----------



## txgoddess

InfamousJ said:


> hey, where is post 3521? someone on invisible mode? LMMFAO


I have to stay invisible. Dang stalkers.


----------



## InfamousJ

dang wimps.


----------



## InfamousJ

hey.. it skips after your posts... what gives?


----------



## InfamousJ

hmmmmm


----------



## txgoddess

InfamousJ said:


> hey.. it skips after your posts... what gives?


Must be the aura of awesomeness causing electrical interference.


----------



## FREON

InfamousJ said:


> I'm going to concrete my entire front yard and make it a parking lot.


 Good idea!!!! That will make it a lot easier for you to clean up all the dog poop


----------



## txgoddess

FREON said:


> Good idea!!!! That will make it a lot easier for you to clean up all the dog poop


If he'd quit rolling his kids around in the front yard he wouldn't have to worry about it.


----------



## InfamousJ

hey, it wasnt my yard.. I was posting that for a friend..


----------



## speckle-catcher

InfamousJ said:


> hey, it wasnt my yard.. I was posting that for a friend..


oh yeah, the old "posting for a friend" farce...

we know it was you - you don't have friends.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

txgoddess said:


> Must be the aura of awesomeness causing electrical interference.


That or all the dog poop...


----------



## InfamousJ

speckle-catcher said:


> you don't have friends.


do what!? has this all been an internet dream? I thought I had thousands of friends?


----------



## txgoddess

Haute Pursuit said:


> That or all the dog poop...


Can't be that. IJ's posts show just fine.


----------



## speckle-catcher

InfamousJ said:


> do what!? has this all been an internet dream? I thought I had thousands of friends?


are you counting the ones that live in your computer as friends?

tsk, tsk.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

txgoddess said:


> Can't be that. IJ's posts show just fine.


LMAO


----------



## InfamousJ

man, yall sure are hung up on dog poop


----------



## InfamousJ

ok, now where is post 3537 on this screenshot? Haute Papoop is trailing something behind him too...


----------



## Haute Pursuit

InfamousJ said:


> man, yall sure are hung up on dog poop


You should start a thread on the subject.


----------



## Gilbert

someones on universal ignore and don't know it cause they are posting. lmao.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

Gilbert said:


> someones on universal ignore and don't know it cause they are posting. lmao.


What's up with J today?


----------



## Life Aquatic

The1ThatGotAway said:


> What's up with J today?


Someone's 'got his goat'


----------



## Life Aquatic

Y'all young fellas and ladies make me feel old...


----------



## Gilbert

Life Aquatic said:


> Someone's 'got his goat'


do you have a bigger pic of your avatar?


----------



## Life Aquatic

Gilbert said:


> do you have a bigger pic of your avatar?


what fer?


----------



## Gilbert

Life Aquatic said:


> what fer?


I want to see what's in your box. Its hard to tell with the pic so small.


----------



## Life Aquatic

Its the BIGGEST avatar I could make it so I could show it off. Some of them pruty lures are collectable items now.


----------



## Gilbert

well, where's the original pic at? you are killing my eyes and my big nose won't let me get much closer to the screen than I am.


----------



## Life Aquatic

Sorry...all my pics are on the home computer. You want me to post it on Fri Pix?


----------



## Gilbert

sure


----------



## Barefoot Boy

It's not Fair, getting towed in a shopping center. That's the last time I buy anything from Jack in the Crack!


----------



## iridered2003

i park where i want to. its my parking lot


----------

